# May 2010 Clomid Round 2 Buddies



## lola13

This thread is Chapter 2 of "First Clomid Cycle Buddy". The first thread ended on a high note with our first success story, Daisii :happydance:

I can't wait to see what's in store for us this time!


----------



## sarlar

Found our new thread-thanks for getting it going! Its gonna be a bfp-filled month:)


----------



## dizzikel

Afternoon ladies, 

I finish my last clomid tablet tonight so am well and truly on to my second cycle now! Started taking it before I went to bed this cycle but I can't seem to sleep at night. I have heard that clomid can do that to us! Another side effect has been 'hot sweats' - I have been waking up dripping wet! 

How is everyone ? Anyone doing anything nice for the bank holiday weekend (in the UK)?? What are my international buddies up to?


----------



## lola13

Kel, sorry to hear the insomnia is getting you this time. Last cycle I took it at 9PM & was unable to sleep through the night from that first pill. I think I'll try taking it earlier in the day to see if that helps. I also got night sweats during second half of the cycle - woke up sweating heavily & burning up - thought maybe I'd already hit menopause!

My doctor is keeping me on 100mg this cycle, taking it CD5-9. I don't know why she's got me at 100mg, but since my CM was still fine last time, I'm rolling with it.

DH & I will be car shopping today - fun! However, it will be his car, so slightly less fun for me. The car we're trading in is a family vehicle, expecting we'd have at least a kid or two by now. Oh well, the new one will have room for them as well :)


----------



## daisii

Hi, just wanted to say thanks for all your "congratulations" messages, it is no nice to be able to tell someone!!!! I keep POAS just to double check!!!!!!! It had better be a sticky little bean!!!!

Also best of luck to everyone for round two. I have fingers crossed that you all will get a BFP soon. And we can all go over to the 1st trimester forum together!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sarlar

daisi-PRAYING PRAYING for sticky sticky bean!! I am feeling very positive:) HEy i forgot you were on cycle one of clomid right? Just such great motivation and positive thinking as i start my first cycle:)


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

It's great to see everyone over here, and gearing up for an exciting new month!

Lola, thanks for your beautiful wrap-up in our last thread - I loved it.
And good luck with the car shopping today! We didn't buy the family car when we started trying (which was pretty wise as it turns out!!) but I can't wait to upgrade from our 2-door when we finally do get pregnant. We have been driving around in the old one for way too long, thinking that any second I would be pg and we'd have an excuse to get rid of it - lol!

Kel I didn't realise you'd finished the next round of clomid tablets already - that is awesome! I had a bit of insomnia when I took them too, as I recall. I didn't get any hot flushes, but I know that's a really common one. Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end!

Daisi, how are you feeling today, pregnant lady??? And when do you have your first doctor's appointment? I want to know everything!

Sarlar, you must be getting results from your day 21 bloods soon - let us know how that goes. And AF must be due soonish too, right? 

I start on my first lot of medication tomorrow, so the IVF journey begins! I will be lagging behind you girls a bit of course. If all goes well, I am hoping to get my BFP at the end of next month. So I will be on hand to support anyone who doesn't get one this cycle!

Now excuse me ladies, I must go read the paper.... :paper:


----------



## Faithpatience

Dear ladies,

firstly congratulations to Daisi.....I pray for a STRONG STICKY BEAN hun....take care..so when is ur 1st appointment? make sure u take all the necessary tests...good luck..

Ive finished with my 2nd round of clomid too just before 3 days...my doc didnt increase the dosage am still on 50mgs coz he believes this is inducing Ovo for me...good god lets hope thats we all get our BFP this month...

lola,salar,MrsJA and dizzikel...I too had and still have severe side effects this month..I too took the tablets in the night..and I dont get sound sleep and I get sweaty in the nights..YUCK :-( and also most of the days I get up with headaches...real bad ones...but I hope getting a BFP will make all these nasty pains vanish...

I wish you all good luck this month and lets all stay in touch and also try and be POSITIVE this month for our BFP....
baby dust to all...lets all pray for our sticky bean...


----------



## daisii

morning all,

kel: I had the same side effects. al teast you're on the countdown to ov now. Good luck sweetie.

Lola: good luck with the car shopping and the increased dose. Fingers crossed you will need at least a five door if not a people carrier soon!!!!!

MrsJA.... the story continues.... good luck and tell us all the details of IVF. 

Sarlar yes it was round one for me. I posted that I was on 50mg but clearly I can't count!!! I was on 50mg twice a day! Which is clearly 100mg! took it days 2-6. Best of luck. Thanks for the prayers for a sticky bean. I keep telling it that it had better be sticky!

FaithP: thanks for the prayers. And good luck with this round.

I so so so so so so want you all to get BFP's. You are all lovely and not only do you all deserve it but I want us all to be pregnant together!

I will make an appointment to see the doctors hopefully tuesday, if not wednesday. My doctors are odd, you can only phone them the morning of the day you want the appointment!!! SO frustrating. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## dizzikel

Well good morning ladies!

Good to see everyone is starting to move over to join us on our next chapter!

I am after some advice ladies. Got up this morning CD7 and thought I had better start using my fertility monitor (even though I did not peak until CD16 last month). Managed to forget about using it :shrug: (silly me)...but then remembered and squeezed a little wee out! PMSL! When the CBFM came up with a high I thought that was no great surprise given this happened last month BUT.....when I took the testing strip out, both lines were as *dark* as each other! :wacko: Now I know you should not really look at these but I know that the second line does get darker the closer the ov (this happened last month). So my question is.. does anyone know if you can ovulate this early (CD7) as it looks like it might happen very soon. Now ignore me for being totally :wacko: but given it is only CD7... could I be pg and not know???? Does pg show up on ovulation kits??? I know it is a long shot but I am thinking that I should maybe test later today just to make sure. 


Lola: decided to take clomid at about 5pm last night and I managed to sleep right through the night which is great! :thumbup:

Dasii: look after your little bean.... and congrats again! :happydance:

Mrs JA: How exciting that you are starting IVF so soon! That is amazing news... and will not be long until you get your BFP! :hugs:

Faith: Good luck for this cycle :hugs:

Right I am off to imagine pg symptoms....... have a lovely day everyone!

Kel xx


----------



## caz & bob

why dont you girls on here join the clomid club there are lots of girls on there xx xx


----------



## lola13

Kel, interesting...it certainly can't hurt to test for pg. They do say an ovulation test will be + if you're preggers. I've read you usually Ov 7 days after last pill, but of course you could be earlier. Since CBFM will give you more high's on clomid, why don't you also do a regular OPK during the day? That will help you BD the night before your Peak. I did that last cycle & it gave me peace of mind. We need all of that we can get!

Hello to you all the other ladies - sorry to rush. I have a family day planned & need to get on the road.

Caz - thanks for the invite & I'm sure I'll pop over there occasionally. I do keep tabs on all the clomid girls! In the meantime, we'll keep this thread going, too. We've gotten pretty close & for me personally, I sometimes get lost on the larger threads.


----------



## caz & bob

lola13 said:


> Kel, interesting...it certainly can't hurt to test for pg. They do say an ovulation test will be + if you're preggers. I've read you usually Ov 7 days after last pill, but of course you could be earlier. Since CBFM will give you more high's on clomid, why don't you also do a regular OPK during the day? That will help you BD the night before your Peak. I did that last cycle & it gave me peace of mind. We need all of that we can get!
> 
> Hello to you all the other ladies - sorry to rush. I have a family day planned & need to get on the road.
> 
> Caz - thanks for the invite & I'm sure I'll pop over there occasionally. I do keep tabs on all the clomid girls! In the meantime, we'll keep this thread going, too. We've gotten pretty close & for me personally, I sometimes get lost on the larger threads.

ho ok hunnie xx xx


----------



## Jmg

I'm on my second round of Clomid.. I have my follicle check tomorrow to see if going up to 100mg worked.. (The first time I did 50mg and it didn't, no ovulation, only small follicles)..


----------



## sarlar

lola: have a great time car shopping. i have found that even little days out like those are great to take our mind off of everything!! I bought my family car last year thinking i would already be pregnant by now!! 

mrsja-congrats on starting the IVF!! So happy you are able to jump right in right away!! keep us posted on all the details!

daisi-let us know all about the dr. we know how we are about every detail!! feeling sick at all yet? take care of mommy and bean!! 

faith-sorry to hear about the side effects i am starting clomid after af gets here so i am a little nervous of how i will feel!! when do you normally ov? are you testing? 

kel-well i am not totally sure but i do know it is possible to o that early, however i am not sure how viable with that long of a luteal phase. it is also possible to have a positive o test when pregnant. how was your last af? was it normal, heavy, long?? did you test at all or just think bfn when af arrived? when did you o last month? i would say that you can always test to put yourself at ease.


----------



## caz & bob

they say test 7 day after your last pill hun xx xx


----------



## sarlar

having my progesterone level drawn today:) Ill post results later today!!


----------



## dizzikel

Morning ladies,

I am in total shock! Following my positive OPK yesterday morning, I did a HPT last night and got :bfp:!!!!:loopy::loopy::loopy: Tested with a clear blue digital this morning and got a *Pregnant 1-2 weeks!*

Now...... as most of you know I had a bleed on CD27 so have already taken my second cycle of clomid! I had no idea that I was pg and am now s*****g myself that I have harmed the baby!

OMG OMG OMG! 

Kel xx
 



Attached Files:







Test.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sarlar

:yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:=D&gt; 

I am SOOO excited for you!!! Congrats Mama!!!!


----------



## lola13

OMG!!!!!!! That is amazing!! So what was your bleed like - how heavy, how many days? How do you feel? Details please!!! Call your doctor today about having taken the clomid. I'm off to google it now.

Congrats, Mamma Kel!!!!!!

Editing to add a helpful link. Read this and breathe!! https://www.mamapedia.com/article/helptook-clomid-while-pregnant


----------



## dizzikel

Hi Lola (OMG indeed!)

I started with a bleed on Monday 27th April and it was lighter and shorter than normal. It only really lasted about 2 days and was bright red in colour on CD2. I then had a couple of days with yellow/brown thick discharge which I thought as strange but since I had a bleed just carried on with the clomid. I was a total emotional wreck last week and even left home Wed night (returned home at 10pm lol). THIS EXPLAINS IT!!!!!!!!

I am getting NHS direct to call me back about taking the clomid... when I researched there is mixed feelings about the impact but can't do anything about it now! I am trying not to panic!

Kel x


----------



## daisii

OMG OMG OMG kel, I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited!!!!! Congrats! That makes two of us now!!!!! I hope everyone else joins us soon!!!! What fantastic news after the couple of weeks you've had! hehehehehehe I am absolutely thrilled for you! Now we can be bump buddies as well!!!!!


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


So SO SO happy for you!!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Lola! Read the article and feeling positive but cautious! Whoop....whoop!


----------



## nina78

Kel CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:

I am so happy to see some BFP's from clomid!!!!! I am kinda in the same situation as you (well before your BFP)
My DH and I have also been TTC for 4 yrs now - unexplained infertility (had 2 miscarriages). This month I decided to give clomid a chance. Nothing to loose right? I ovulate every month, so maybe this will give me the boost!
Today I am cd12 and another HIGH on CBFM. I see you didn't get your PEAK until cd16. I am thinking same will be for me. 

I am taking prenatals, royal jelly and robitussin for cm. I really hope it works!!!!

Anyhow - congrats girl and enjoy it!!!!!!!! ( i know you are being cautisly optimistic - but enjoy as much as you can!) :happydance:

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## lola13

Welcome Jmg! Let us know how your scan goes. What's your story? How long have you been ttc? 

Nina, I had my peak last month on CD17 or 18, can't remember right now. It was 8 days after my last pill. Good luck to you. After 4 years, you're overdue for some good news!


----------



## nina78

Thank you lola....sometimes I just think it will never happen. It's been very long and hard 4 years of TTC. When I got my bfp last January (it was a miracle) I was in disbelief!!!! It never happen to me naturally before. Anyhow, it was a very short lived dream - I m/c 3 days later. 

Now....I am trying to stay positive and deep down I know I'll be a mommy one day, but when??? I don't think I can wait much longer....

Anyway, I really hope you and all the other ladies who are TTC, get their bfp soon!!!! 
:baby:


----------



## MrsJA

OMG KEL!!!!!!!!! I was out for dinner last night so I didn't get to log on! And now this morning I see this!!

NO WAY!!!!!! 

Here comes the emoticon super-combo!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

It didn't even occur to me that maybe you were having an implantation bleed! I am SOOOOOOOO delighted for you!

I agree with the girls, I think the NHS will tell you it's all good about the clomid, but do let us know! I read somewhere that the baby can't absorb anything from you for the 1st 5 weeks, but not sure if that's true.

Wow, this month is off to a great start!!:happydance:

Nina, welcome to the thread. I'm really sorry to hear about your previous losses and the long road you've been on. I hope you have great success with clomid, like some of the other girls in this thread have had.:hugs:

Lola, what day are you on now honey? Finished your clomid yet?

Sarlar, hope all is good with you!

lots of love and babydust!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I'm still feeling cautious.....

Just a quick update: I have had brown spotting today so went to the hospital to be checked out. They confirmed that I am pg (yippeee!) and that my HCG indicates pregnancy too. The doctor examined me and said my cervix were closed (which is positive) and did not seem overly concerned about the brown spotting. I am beginning to think that this may be a result of bding yesterday. I have got to go back on wed for them to check my HCG again...just to make sure that the my levels are increasing nicely. Oh... I am starting to feel a little more positive just writing about it! 

Dasii: Thanks chick! It would be great to be bump buddies.... we even live in the same area (Midlands...small world or what?) I hope everyone else is able to join us soon. Just out of interest have you had any spotting?

Nina: Welcome hun! I too never ever thought I would be writing this on here. I am still in shock and keep on checking my clear blue digi lol. Before clomid I ov around cd14 but last cycle it was cd16 (two days later). I also used conceive plus which seemed to keep the swimmers up there a little longer  Good luck with your journey.... just remember....it does happen even to us long time TTCers so don't give up hun :)

MrsJA: Hello my lovely! I'm loving the super-emoticon combo! Can't believe I have got a BFP! It really explains my emotions last week. I have now got to do a total u-turn on my work decision though! I was going to hand in my letter this week but it just seems stupid as I would lose out on my maternity benefits. Knowing that there is a light at the end of the tunnel makes me think I can get through it! Do you think I am mad???

Going for an early night and rest! 

love to all hunnies

Kel x


----------



## Jmg

I had my follicle check today and 2 mature follicles! One in each ovary. Now I'm wondering if "both" will release... (No trigger shot)..


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

Kel, I agree about your job. You might as well stick it out so you can get the maternity leave. Just ease back a bit now and try to dial down the care factor! Hopefully now that you are pg you can just try to do the bare minimum!
I'm looking forward to hearing the update on Wednesday about your HSG levels!:happydance:

Nina, how you getting on with that peak? I ov'ed on CD19 when I did my clomid cycle, but I am usually way later than that. My cycles are all over the shop!

jmg, great news on the follies. What CD are you up to now?

All good with me. Day 2 of down regulation (which is the first bit of my IVF cycle.) I might see if I can get a ticker going... It's hopefully about 37 days til our embryo transfer. Exciting!

Lola, sarlar, hope all's great with you guys!:hugs:


----------



## sarlar

Hey all! I still cant believe we are two bfps already :woohoo:

mrs. ja- great to hear you about the ivf starting. what happens in down regulation? hope it is going well-so exciting to already have a date for embryo transfer!! 

JMj-Awesome two follies!! twinS?? lets hope for at least one release and some strong swimmers!! 

Kel/daisi: so excited to hear about your ladies each and every step-and i mean EVERY detail:) 

lola-hope the month is off to a positive start. are you done with the clomid? what days are you taking this month? 

nina-welcome to the thread-hoping for a short visit for you:) 

I had my 21 day labs but havent got results yet. DYing for them since i want to know if I ovulated BEFORE i go on vacation. Dont wanna be drinking if there is even a possibility of a little bean!! hopefully get them soon and will have updates. 

Have a great week ladies!!


----------



## lola13

Jess - I didn't know the timeline for IVF - 37 days is just around the corner. Very excited for you.

Jmg - great news on 2 follicles. That should double your chances right there. 

Sarlar - Have a great vacation. I wouldn't worry about having a drink or two. Here's to your progesterone levels!

Nina - I know what you mean about feeling like it will never happen. I feel like I'm on autopilot with ttc - same steps, same result, repeat. But you've had a BFP, so you know you can get another one. Hoping the clomid helps you.

Daisii & Kel - each day that goes by means big progress on your little beans! Keeping you both in my prayers.

Chez - I hope you're ok. Buzz in if you can regardless of how you're feeling.

AFM, I'm supposed to start clomid round 2 today (CD5). However, I'm feeling really depressed & I don't know if I'm going to take it. I'm not happy with H (D intentionally omitted) and I just don't know if I want to try. Sorry to wallow in self-pity, just want to be honest.


----------



## MrsJA

Hey Lola honey,
You are totally allowed to wallow here, we are all on hand to support you.
I tell you what, it is a real emotional rollercoaster this LTTTC business. I have good days and bad days too.
I can't tell you what to do re the clomid, but if it was me, I think I would just take it for the next 5 days, and then decide during the ovulation window whether I wanted to try or not.
Otherwise you might that find you feel better/happier in a couple of days, but you've missed the cycle.
PS - men can unfortunately be quite useless and don't really understand what this is like for us. 
Sending love :hugs:


----------



## nina78

lola, don't get too upset with your DH. I am not sure what heppened, but if it's regarding TTC then don't mid him. They just don't get it!!! I have couple of friends going through the same thing as us, and they say the same thing. Men are just not getting it. They can be very insensitive about this topic. My husband and I went through the whole ordeal with this.....it really tested our relationship. Fortinately we are still together and trying our best to deal with it. 
Like MrsJa said, take your clomid and decided what to do around your O time. Maybe by then things will get better between the two of you. 

MrsJa -I can't wait for you to start your IVF. I really believe you'll get your BFP!!!! 

Jmg - 2 follies?!?!? Twins??? I am sure you would be estatic with only one! 

Dizzikel - what is happening? Have you had a chance to go for your second beta? Don't worry about spotting - brown means old blood. Many women get it and go to have a healthy 9 months!!!

AFM - I am on cd13 and still getting HIGH on my cbfm. I am hoping by day 16 I'll O. Have to make sure I have some sexy time..... :wacko:

Later!!!


----------



## daisii

Kel: I agree about your job, might as well get the maternity pay!!!! I have not had any spotting al all (fingers crossed). But I am getting plenty of dull cramps really low down, feels almost like I would be getting a UTI but don't think I am. Alsostill snotty, especially in the mornings and getting some nausia, and soooooooooo tired. But I don't mind!!!!

I went to the doc's today. He didn't even do bloods, just booked me a midwife appointment for June 8th and a scan for 15th June!!!! My normal doctor is off for two weeks, but I'm thinking of going back when she is there just to get a check up etc....

Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## daisii

Good luck everyone else, am I right in thinking you are all approaching the marathon!!!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

It has been busy on here today...good to see everyone!

Woke up today and the world seems like a different place. I feel like the big black cloud above me has disappeared... even work was ok! (as ok as it can be). I sat down as much as I could and tried to remain stress free and relaxed. I am feeling soooooooo :sleep: though and it won't be long before I am in bed fast asleep. 

My brown spotting has almost gone now and the last couple of times I have been to the loo there has been nothing. :happydance: Got to go to to the hospital in the morning so they can check my HCG levels again so FX they are going up nicely. I am going to ask them to call me when they have the results tomorrow so I should be able to tell you a bit more tomorrow. Didn't believe I was pg today so did another pg test when I got in and it came up positive straight away.... that has got to be a good sign [-o&lt;

I went and told my manager my news this morning since I said I was handing my notice in on Friday lol. She was lovely and said she was delighted for me.

Guess what? I haven't :cry: today....it is amazing given my emotional state over the past few days. 


As well as the tierdness I have also gone off :coffee: tea which is really unlike me. I am usually such a tea belly! DH can't believe it lol. I have been having waves of feeling sick and can't stand the smell of cat food or fish!

MrsJA: Great news about your downregging... you will be PUPO before you know it! Go girl! 

Sarlar: FX that you ov and that you will be joining us soon hunny! :) Keep us updated about your results!

Lola: :hugs::kiss::hugs: I totally know where you are at hun. It is an emotional rollercoaster but you WILL get your BFP! Sorry you are feeling low...I thought about not taking my clomid but pleased I did! H (D) don't understand at all! They don't have the emotions that we do and can't see why we get upset after each cycle of it not working. Be brave hunny! 

Nina: thanks hun... I have put deatails above but don't want to upset anyone. Good luck for your ov! 

Dasii: Good news about no spotting chick... It really scared me. I already had an appointment booked with my doctor on Friday so will see what they say. I am hoping they may scan early with me spotting but not sure. Did you have to take a urine sample? Sounds like we have similar symptoms.


Jmg: Great news about your follies. I was not tracked this cycle...wish I had been! Go get em girl! 

Good luck to everyone and THANK YOU SO MUCH for your support! :hugs:

Kel x


----------



## lola13

Just a quick note to say thanks for the encouragement. I ended up taking the clomid this afternoon, even though I felt unsure about it. Later this evening, DH realized the error of his ways and apologized. I'm so glad I'm not missing out on a clomid cycle. BTW, the argument wasn't about TTC, so I couldn't let him off the hook too easily :)

Sounds like everyone had a good day & made forward progress from wherever we are on the path. Thanks, girls!


----------



## sarlar

Nina-good luck and happy :sex: !!!

Kel and Daisi: Sounds like great signs for both of you! :cloud9:Continue to take care of all four :baby::flower: :baby::flower:

Lola: sorry to hear about troubles with the dh, but i am REALLy glad it all was worked out and you didnt miss out on a cycle!! This just may be the one :winkwink:

AFM, still waiting on labs. I think i am gonna call tomorrow and bug them!! Of course, you know how it goes....I dont even know if i ovulated and i am imaging all these "symptoms". For example, cramps, side aches, tired, nauseaous here and there, beginnings of tender (.)(.), cold like symptoms. But....I am also working a bunch of 12 hour night shifts in a row so most of these symptoms can really be explained by tiredness and approaching af. :wacko: Ah well trying to relax and wait it out. Focusing on packing for vacation.....


----------



## dizzikel

Lola: so pleased you took the clomid hun! FX

Sarlar: your symptoms sound fab! I will update mine later when I get home from work!

I am ok this morning, just about to leave to go the hospital so will fill you in later. 

Have a good day everyone. :)


----------



## lola13

I personally think it's time for Kel & Daisii to change their status. Add a ticker while you're at it! I imagine you're partly still in disbelief. Maybe you need to see a scan first.

Have a great day, everyone.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Got my results and my HCG levels have increased from 400 on Monday to 1100 today! :happydance::happydance:

I am sooooooooooooooo pleased! They have also booked me in for a scan on Friday so should know how many pips are in here!! 

Lola: lol! Think I will change it after my scan on Friday!

Kel x


----------



## nina78

Lola - i am very happy that you have decided to take clomid!!! See, we always kinda forgive our dh's.....(well if they appologize of course!! : )

dizzikel - I am glad to hear your spotting has stoped! I am sure everything will be perfect! Gosh I am sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!

Sarlar - do you plan to POAS????? I am so bad when it comes to it!!!

AFM - I need your advice ladies! Today I am on day 14....got another HIGH, but the lines are so dark that I think by tomorrow morning I will definitely get a PEAK. So here is my question - DH and I had :sex: last night!! Do we continue tonight as well, or do we skip one day and go full force tomorrow!!! :saywhat:
According to CBFM, once you get a peak you will O 24-36 hr later....so if I get a peak tomorrow morning, I will O on Friday??? Right??
Anyway, please let me know what you think. I know some say to have :sex: every other day, or does it really matter??? Again we bd-ed last night, so when do we do it again?!?!? :happydance::wacko:

Thanx!!!


----------



## daisii

oh my lord, I have missed so much!!!

Kel: So So pleased for you. Wish they would give me a test to check levels!!! My doc did not even do a urine sample!!!! He just said well you have been waiting for this for some time, then booked me a midwife app and a scan date.!!!!! Weird! But the doctor who I normally see is away for 2 weeks, so I might go and see her when she's back, just to get checked again.

I keep doing internet cheepies everyday 'cos I don't believe it!!!!! I like to see that the line is now really really dark and has gone progressively darker over the last few days from lightish pink to a real red-pink!!!!!! I can only assume this means my hcg levels are uncreaseing.

Nina the two days I got highs last cyle were a sat and sun. We bd sat morning, sat evening, sunday night and monday night!!!! I realise tmi, but it seemed to work!!! (mind you I was flipin' exhausted!!!!!)

Lola, sorry to hear about your stresses, glad it seems to be better and that you took the clomid! I would add a ticker but I don't know how and last time i tried it dd not work!!!!!

JA- good luck hope it is all going well for you.

I'm sure I've missed people, my brain is complete fuzz at the moment! I keep walking into rooms and not remembering why I went there!!!! There is no hope for me in old age!

best of luck everyone

sarlar, good luck chick, enjoy your break!


----------



## caz & bob

i would do it tomorrow hun xx xx


----------



## daisii

there you go Lola, status changed and ticker added! get me and my technological genius!!!!!! hehehe!:comp:

:wine: 

Thought we could all do with a glass of wine. A real one for those who can, and an emoticon for those of us who have to abstain for either baby or potential baby!!!!

caz how have I missed that you are 10dpo!?!? Good luck! when you testing?


----------



## caz & bob

ty hun i tested this morning with an ic :bfn: so going to leave i now hun if :af: dosent come then i will test friday because that when its jew xx xx


----------



## dizzikel

Nina: I was the same as you. I BD on CD 14 (had a break on CD15...even though the line was darker) and then got a Peak and BD on CD 16. This was the last time we BD that cycle but we had done it quite a bit up to CD14 too. Personally, I would do it tonight...just in case, but obviously it didn't matter for my BFP so it depends if DH is up for it..my DH was knackered after the marathon from CD7 lol!

Dasii: I know how you are feeling... I did another test last night because I did not believe it! Go back to your doctor when she returns. They have only taken blood etc as I took myself to A&E with spotting on Monday. Can't wait to see how many little pips I have inside though! I have a doctors appointment on Friday so hopefully they will book me in for a scan for early June. I have just had reflexoolgy with someone who is maternity trained. I have been seeing her for a while and not feel lovely and relaxed. I had been stressing all day thinking the worst so just need to take it easy.
Finally, thanks for the wine! :)

Lola: Got my FX for you.... also added a ticker :)

Kel x


----------



## dizzikel

Dasii: Who have you told?


----------



## daisii

I told my sister because I am her bridesmaid in sept and I thought she should know that I will hopefully be nicely fat by then!!!!! Just wanted to check she still wanted me as a bridesmaid! My boss at work is some kind of psycic ninja and guessed on tuesday!!!!! (she did not know we were tryine either!!! but is now sworn to secrecy!). And my parents in law know. I am seeing my parents at the weekend and want to tell them face to face. Part of me wants to shout it from the roof tops, put an add in the paper and pay for a plane to tow the message behind it etc etc etc!!!!!!! But I am terrified of jinxing it (I'm not even supersticious!). Also if the worst were to happen I would want that to be a private affair. So none else is to know yet!

How about you? and have you had any cramps? I am getting dull low cramping, which I am sure is perfectly normal but I am stressing non the less!

Caz: I got bfn on 10dpo last month too. So your not out yet! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MrsJA

Hello beautiful girls!
I was out again last night - it looks like I have missed plenty of chat!

Lola, I am SO pleased that you and the H (D) (I love that by the way, hilarious!) have made amends and that you didn't miss the cycle. I so want this one to be the one for you! We are going to get those BFP's in the end, you and me...

Kel, YAY on your HSG levels!:headspin: It sounds like you are on cloud 9 and it must be such a relief to get that first blood test out of the way. PS - speaking of telling people, have you told us how you told DH? I want to hear that one!

Daisi, lol - I'm loving the red wine emoticon, very nice! I have been enjoying a glass of red most nights this week. I figure what the hell... once I get to the injectables stage in a couple of weeks, I will be on a strict zero-alcohol diet, so I might as well take advantage while I can!
Tell us how your parents react on the weekend, I bet they will be so thrilled.

Caz&Bob, I'm sorry about the BFN love. I hate the BFN :growlmad: Let's see how you go towards the end of the week. My fingers are crossed for you.

Nina, sounds like everything is progressing very nicely! My doc told us that every second day is good, but I know plenty of people who BD every day during the peak too. Provided you guys have good swimmers, every day is fine. If they are not so great, then you're better off doing it every second day. Good luck honey!

Sarlar, you on holiday yet? Hopefully you will get to tell us about your day 21 results before you go, but if not we'll look forward to hearing all about it when you get back!

Lola, last one...I agree about doing a ticker. Can you tell me where/how to do one?? I will do a special IVF one so you guys can see where I'm up to...

Have a great day ladies!:hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

aw ty hun i hope i get mine this month i can join yous ha xx xx


----------



## dizzikel

Daisii: I have told my very close family and friends! It is amazing..... I have had a mixture of screams and tears (all in a positive way!). As everyone knows we have been trying a long time everyone is delighted! I am still getting some cramping ... but have not felt sick today which is good. 

MrsJA: WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN? :) I really am on cloud nine.... now I have had my levels back I have started to relax :)
Telling DH: I went out sunday night for a HPT (DH knew as I told him about the positive OPK). I went up stairs to do the test on my own. The first test line came up and then I was convinced I could see a faint 2nd line. I took it down to DH and said that I thought I could see two lines. DH then sat looking at it and said.... it's getting darker! I just started to shake like mad and felt VERY scared! It has taken until now to sink in and still does not feel real at times!

Kel xx


----------



## caz & bob

how long have you been trying hun and what did you do diffrent xx xx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi Caz,

We have been trying for 3 years and all of our test results have been fine - another case of unexplained infertility! 

This month I used my fertilty monitor, conceive plus (for the first time) and obviously clomid (First cycle). I also cut back on high impact exercise and tried to BD as much as we could. We were on holiday the week after I started clomid so think that must have helped me to relax. Think that was about it really..... I decided to go for a 'tripple effect'. 

How are you feeling? Have you had any symptoms? I need to write all of mine up but it might take me a while lol. I will aim to do it by the weekend :) Good luck!


----------



## lola13

It's interesting that both Kel & Daisii said they stayed away from intense exercise last cycle. Did you guys exercise normally before Ov? Also thanks for sharing when you BD'd. I always freak out that I didn't give it my best shot. Kel, on the day of your first peak, did you BD in the morning or evening? Yes, I realize I'm obsessing!

Jess - you're a doll, thank you! You will be a wonderful, fun mom some day soon. I looked at the typical ticker sites and they don't seem to support IVF tickers well. I think you need to adjust the length of the cycle & then add a footer to to say which stage you're on. Does that make sense? Let me do some more digging & see if there's a better way.

Nina - this might be a little late, but I say, if you can do it, go for it!


----------



## dizzikel

Lola :flower: I normally exercise thoughout my cycle - Body pump and circuit training mainly! I am going to continue with pump but lower my weights and cut out the high impact work in circuit training. Up to now I have not wanted to exercise but am going to do a little bit tonight....but take it VERY easy :) 

Not a problem about the Bd thing - I was worried that I had missed the day before I OV but clearly it didn't matter. I personally think the concieve plus helped keep the swimmers moving and up there. By CD17 we had had enough and just thought what will be ....will be! Reading through my diary it is interesting to see that I had no expectation of the clomid working. I don't feel that I was negative but just didn't expect ANYTHING....and BANG it WORKED!! We BD at night thoughout the cycle, including on my peak. 

DH thinks I have been swapped.... he said yesterday that I have swollowed a happy pill! PMSL. Just makes me realise what a miserable thing I have been lately! My hormones have not been as bad as last week :change:

Jess: Challenge on: You need to find a way to include the FLASHER emotcion on your next post! 

Got my scan tomorrow.......whoop! :bunny: (I had to add the bunny)


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun i have symptoms bloated traped wind heartburn hun i have had these since 4or 5 dpo i use preseed this month so just hope i get a :bfp: xx xx


----------



## nina78

Oh My God lola, I am the same as you!!!! I am also obsessing about bd-ing at the right time!!!
This morning (cd15) I had my PEAK!!! But the test line wasn't as dark as my control line....anyhow I'll just go with it. According to CBFM booklet, once you get a PEAK - you will O 24-36 hr later. So does this mean that I will only O tomorrow morning at earliest??? Is ti possible to O on the same morning when you get your peak??? I am sooo confused. 

Anyway, we :sex: 2 nights ago, and late last nite (actually it was 1AM) and today we can only do it around 11pm (my DH has a work function!!!). So am I okay??? Should I also continue tomorrow??? C'mon :spermy: get to my eggie!!!!!

This is making me go mad!!! ](*,)


----------



## daisii

nina: I would do it tonight and tomorrow just to make sure!!!!! Then have a good rest! 

Lola I usually jog 3 1/2 miles five mornings a week, walk about 6 miles a day and usualy fit in about 40 miles cycling a week as well. Last cycle I stopped all but the walking from ovulation. I am still only doing the walking just in case!!!!! I also did not drink any alcohol after ov (i'm not a big drinker anyway, but it couldn't hurt to be extra careful!, and now I can't drink at all!!!!)

good luck with the marathon girls, and the testing caz. I really really really want you all to join the bfp side!!! Then we can move these threads to a different board!!!!! "clomid buddies continued!!!!" fx for all of you.

I am away for the weekend so if I don't get on t'internet I have not forgotten about you all. I will have to read it all when I get back!
:dust:


----------



## sarlar

Hey everyone. Just talked to the doctor and NO ovulation again this month. But, NO sadness yet cause I kinda knew i wouldnt ovulate because I never do (only wondered if i would because of the hsg and provera last month, etc.) !! :shrug: So, i will be starting provera monday and then my first cycle of clomid days 5-9 as soon as af arrives!! Timing is exactly as we wanted as I leave for holiday in teh morning!! It will be perfect to get a week of relaxation in before we come back and really dive into this madness!! Everyone have a great and fertile week while I am gone, ill be thinking about all of you and hoping for lotsa eggs, super spermies, and sticky little beans:winkwink: Talk next week!! :wave::shipw:


----------



## lola13

Hi Sarlar - From what I've read, Clomid is most effective for those that don't ovulate on their own, so hopefully this may end up being a good thing for you! Enjoy your vacation.

Nina - I think I usually Ov the second peak day of my CBFM, but it's just as likely to happen the first peak. Ideally I would like to BD the night before the first peak and both peak nights. Although that's what I did last time & I'm still trying! It sounds like you should be able to cover all bases. Just two more nights! It gets old, doesn't it?

Preggies! - Thx for the input on exercise. You both sound like major fitness junkies - so am I! I will take it easy this time. Maybe that's what I've been doing wrong.

Jess - thinking of you, hoping your early stages are going well. I so hope this is it for you.


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi all - am also clomid cycle #2. I had an early mc on cycle #1 and it looks like I am not going to ov this month as am cd15 and not a sniff of a line on an opk or a high/peak on my cbfm. But i am due to ov from my "dodgy" side so maybe next month....


----------



## Faithpatience

hi ladies,

sarlar..happy hols hun..have fun..when u r back from it u gotto start ur other fun part ;-)

Nina -Hope u r done with ur BDs..fingers crossed for u dear..

Preggies! -I hope u r jus doin fine..jus be careful about exercises though..no heavy breathing exercises..

Jess -I too do hope this is it ur month. 

Dragonmum - am on cd15 and till today no +OPK I have been testing from cd11...so am too not sure if am going to Ovo or not..but we jus keep doin the BD every other day.. am really not sure y am still getting a -VE OPK :-( the test line is "NOT SEEN" at all..not even a faint line is there) am going crazy too..anyways lets see if we do Ov late this cycle for some reason...

lola - so where r u upto dear ? Hope this is ur month too

I wish all of u lots og good luck and baby dust for a BFP..hope May is a lucky month


----------



## dizzikel

Morning girls,

I thought it was about time I updated everyone with my signs and symptoms so here goes (It has taken ages looking back through the forum and my diary).......... 

* = :sex:

*CD12* (High CBFM) Awake at 3am with twinges - 'BOTH' ovaries 
*CD13* * (High) Awake most of the night / twinges - 'BOTH' ovaries 
*CD14* * (High) twinges & cramping / Did not sleep again / Sore (.)(.) / Sick PM / EWCM 
*CD15* (High) EWCM / twinges & cramping 
*CD16* * (PEAK) EWCM / twinges & cramping / sore nipples

*CD17* - 1DPO (PEAK) Sore nipples / Stabbing pains that kept me awake all night
*CD18* - 2DPO (HIGH) Sore nipples
*CD19* - 3DPO Woke in the middle of the night / Moist / twinges in lower ab
*CD 20* -4DPO Still feeling a bit twingy / having pains in my lower ab / feeling a little sicky this morning / woke at 3.30am for a wee 
*CD 21* - 5DPO Lots of creamy CM today / stabbing pains / hot / Nipples still sore (very strange for me) 
*CD 22* - 6DPO Woke with pain (lower left womb area) / Starving all day! / Very emotional / Wet / DH said how hot I am / still waking in the middle of the night for a wee.
*CD 23* - 7 DPO Nothing to report
*CD 24* - 8 DPO Really painful twinge in my left womb area. (.)(.) still sore and nipples sensitive and erect / (.)(.) feel heavier! Small clots of white CM / Tierd (went to bed early) / cramping
*CD 25 * - 9 DPO Feeling happy / still been having twinges / little pains a flutterings on the left hand side of my womb area /funny taste in my mouth / moist down below / sore and erect nipps.
*CD 26 * - 10 DPO Nothing to report!
*CD 27 * - 11 DPO Browish cm today and a small amount of blood / (.)(.) not as sore / stomach cramps...different from before! 
*CD 28 * - 12 DPO OFSTED STRESS (Thought AF had started)
*CD 29 * - 13 DPO Really emotional / left DH & went to my sister's house!
*CD 30 * - 14 DPO Short temper / knackered 
*CD 31 * - 15 DPO Very emotional! / Cried all day! :cry:
*CD 32 * - 16 DPO (Nothing to report!)
*CD 33 * - 17 DPO Positive OPK! Emotional! Brown spotting! BFP BFP BFP!:happydance::happydance:

We BD 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16 (Peak on CD16) and used conceive plus!

Kel xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hello ladies!!

Lola, thanks for the ticker advice and the moral support, you are the best! You must be gearing up for the BD marathon soon I guess? What day will you start?

Sarlar, I'm tipping you won't read this until you get back from holiday, but bon voyage! Shame about the ovulation this cycle, but great that you will be able to start your first clomid cycle soon. And enjoy a few guilt free drinks on holiday too!:drunk:

Kel, thank you for posting all your symptoms, that is great! You can bet your bottom dollar I will be paging back and obsessing over ALL of those next month after my first transfer!

DragonMummy - I was really sorry to read about your loss. It's good to see you pushing ahead - it must be hard. Really hope this is the cycle for you :hugs:

Nina, you must be exhausted after all that BD! Put your feet up girl!! I have to say, the one thing I am considering an upside with this IVF business is an end to the baby-making BD marathon! Sending you some good vibes.

Faith! I think you are doing all the right things with the BD. Just keep at it and hopefully you will get that peak in the next couple of days :flower:

Caz, 13DPO for you. Hope the witch hasn't showed - thinking of you.

Daisi, hope you and the bean are both good!

Day 5 of down regulation for me today. In the absence of a ticker, I will just tell you that means about 35 days to first transfer. It will all be pretty quiet for me, until my first appointment with the IVF nurses next Friday.

Hope everybody has a great weekend:-({|= (and there is a violin for good measure!!)


----------



## dizzikel

......but I just had to post my pic!

Just got back from the hospital and I have one little pip inside me. As it is still soooooo early they have taken MORE blood and are going to check my levels again today. They said they will get back to me later with the results and then re-book me in for another scan.

I am going to stay positive and for now focus on my 'Little Pip' :cloud9:

Will update properly later 

Kel xx
 



Attached Files:







Pip 07.02.10.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## lola13

Hello Little Pip!!! Looks like a girl :)

Hi DragonMum & Faith - last cycle was my first time on clomid & I didn't get a peak reading until CD 17, so you might just be ovulating a little later than you think. Keep testing.

Today is CD8 for me, so I'm still taking the clomid through CD9. I won't start testing for Ov until CD12 or so. Last time I ovulated a week after the last pill. To be honest, I'm not feeling very hopeful this time around. I just don't feel like I can expect a different result by doing the same thing. I know that's not logical when it comes to ttc. I've been reading about the odds with clomid & IUI, and I'm pretty sure I'll be doing that next month. Who knows, maybe my less hopeful attitude will make it happen this round.

I wonder what Chez is up to this month.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls dizz like the pic is fab hun im going to test in the morning il be 13dpo xx xx


----------



## nina78

Thanx for all the well wishes!!! I really hope it works. 

Dizz - nice pic!!! Thanx for all the symptoms, now I'll be obsessing with them for the next 2 weeks. 

Lola - I really hope you O soon!!!!! C'mon little eggie you can do it!!!

MrsJa - have some crazy :sex: until you next IVF - you just never know!

Faithpatience - I really hope you O this month. Just because there is no even the fainth line - it doesn't mean it wont happen!!!

AFM - Well my :sex: marathon is over!!! And I am exchausted!!!!! Today I am on my second Peak day (day16), and so far we bd - 11, 13, 14 at 1AM, 15 at 11pm and this morning. I really hope we cathed that eggie. I am pretty sure I have O yesterday because my ovaries was very sore throught the day and today nothing. The only concern that I have is that I had no ECWM.......:shrug::shrug: (from what I can see- maybe there was some inside, but none outside). Only a little amount after I weed yesterday - that was it. So I am not that optimistic....I guess time will tell. 

So here I come 2ww..... 
xoxox


----------



## lady blush

Hi girls just been reading through every1 posts and thought id ask you lovely ladies if i can join you all on this thread :kiss:

I have been trying to concieve for 6 years now and have taken clomid for 6 cycles as doctors only advised me to take it for 6 cycles had a BFP on the 4the cycle but sadly m/c, the last time i took clomid was in august but bcoz they had given me 9 cycles (tablets) i decided that i would try 1 last time to see if i can get a BFP so this will be 7th cycle on clomid in total im currently on CD 9 and have been feeling twinges in both my ovaries so i should be ovulating enytime soon.

This will be the last try and then IVF will be the next step.

great to see a few clomid BFP hopefully this thread will be a lucky 1 and we will all get our BFP.

good luck to every1.:hugs:


----------



## slara6105

Did my 1st cycle of clomid 100mg in April, got my BFN 13dpo :sad1:...On Sunday I will be starting my 2nd cycle of clomid. My RE upped my dose to 150mg. Hope this cycle works
I hope we all get our :bfp:
:dust:


----------



## MrsJA

Kel, I'm loving the picture of your little pip!! I was surprised that it's so obvious in the scan, so soon. Well done you!!

Lola, I hear what you're saying about trying to gear up for another round. I think in the end, you start to believe that it's never going to happen. But I will say this... statistically, you are more likely to get pregnant on clomid cycle 2 than clomid cycle 1. And more likely again to succeed on clomid cycle 3. So hang in there honey!

Nina, lots of girls have problems with EWCM taking clomid. Who knows if any of this stuff actually works - but I did take a mega-dose of evening primrose oil and fish oil from when I started clomid to when I o'ed, and I had EWCM in abundance. If you don't make it this round, maybe try that next month. Fingers crossed you won't need to of course!

Hi lady and welcome to the thread. Sorry to read about your MC and the long road. I did my first and only clomid cycle last month, and didn't manage to get a BFP, so it's on to IVF for me too. I hope you make it this cycle, but if not, you can be my IVF buddy:friends:

slara, welcome and good luck to you too!

Hope everybody else is good!


----------



## lola13

Hi Lady - you are very welcome here with us. Wow - 6 years - really hoping this last round of clomid works for you. Did you add IUI to any of your previous clomid cycles?

Hi Slara - Welcome! Did they increase your dosage because you didn't ovulate on 100mg? Sending you good luck!


----------



## lady blush

Hi girls

mrsja we can certainly be IVF buddies :happydance: when are you due to have it done? are you not taking clomid enymore? 

lola i asked FS about IUI but he said because DH sperm morphology was on a low side he said i will have a better chance at IVF and also im getting it done through the NHS so if i want IUI i will get 3 goes at it but if it doesent work then i will not be entitled to FREE IVF so i think i much rather go for IVF.

How long has every1 been trying to concieve?


what Cycle day is every1 on?

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## caz & bob

got my :bfp: girls 13dpo xx xx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0049.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lady blush

caz & bob said:


> got my :bfp: girls 13dpo xx xx

OH WOW congratulations hun have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## lola13

Congrats, Caz! This was your 4th clomid cycle, right? Can I ask if you were on it b/c you didn't ovulate on your own without clomid? 

Lady - I've been actively ttc since March 2007. Prior to that we were NTNP for about 1 year. So that puts me just past 3 years now. We've had all tests - HSG, Progesterone, SA & all checked out fine. Today is CD9 for me & I'll be popping my last pill shortly. Then, let the fun begin! We're only 1 day apart on our cycles. Do you use a CBFM or regular OPKs?


----------



## caz & bob

lola13 said:


> Congrats, Caz! This was your 4th clomid cycle, right? Can I ask if you were on it b/c you didn't ovulate on your own without clomid?
> 
> Lady - I've been actively ttc since March 2007. Prior to that we were NTNP for about 1 year. So that puts me just past 3 years now. We've had all tests - HSG, Progesterone, SA & all checked out fine. Today is CD9 for me & I'll be popping my last pill shortly. Then, let the fun begin! We're only 1 day apart on our cycles. Do you use a CBFM or regular OPKs?

i ovulated on my own hun he put me on it so i would produce more eggs regular opks hun and temping xx xx


----------



## nina78

Oh my God Caz!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!v:bfp:

I am sooo hoping I get the same result in 2 weeks??? Can I ask you when did you BD??? I know it's TMI, but I am so scared I didn't do it enough....even know I did plenty....:winkwink:

Your news gives us such great hope!!
Congrats again!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

i done it 3days before ovulation i ovulated cd16 done it then and the day after and the day after that then we did it every other day then and we used preseed this month for the fist time x x x


----------



## MrsJA

CONGRATS CAZ!!:happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::loopy:

Wow, 3 BFPs on the thread now to date! We must have some seriously good babydust in here!!

What was the OH's reaction like Caz???

Lola, nice work on finishing the clomid cycle. Let the countdown begin!!

Lady, we haven't been TTC as long as you guys - it's been 18 months for us. I only did one round of clomid because half way through, we got my DH's final round of SA results back, and based on that, the doctor sent us off to IVF. We have low count (14 million) and motility (50%) but the main one is morphology (2%.) He said with our kind of morphology results, IVF with ICSI is really your best bet. What are your numbers like?

I'm 8 days into my down regulation cycle and hoping to be ready for transfer #1 in about a month :happydance:

Happy Sunday girls.
And here is an emoticon of a bodybuilder, just because....
:bodyb:


----------



## caz & bob

MrsJA said:


> CONGRATS CAZ!!:happydance::dance::headspin::yipee::loopy:
> 
> Wow, 3 BFPs on the thread now to date! We must have some seriously good babydust in here!!
> 
> What was the OH's reaction like Caz???
> 
> Lola, nice work on finishing the clomid cycle. Let the countdown begin!!
> 
> Lady, we haven't been TTC as long as you guys - it's been 18 months for us. I only did one round of clomid because half way through, we got my DH's final round of SA results back, and based on that, the doctor sent us off to IVF. We have low count (14 million) and motility (50%) but the main one is morphology (2%.) He said with our kind of morphology results, IVF with ICSI is really your best bet. What are your numbers like?
> 
> I'm 8 days into my down regulation cycle and hoping to be ready for transfer #1 in about a month :happydance:
> 
> Happy Sunday girls.
> And here is an emoticon of a bodybuilder, just because....
> :bodyb:

aw good luck hunnie hes over the moon hun i done the test and i woke him up and he couldnt get back to sleep haha xx x xx


----------



## Faithpatience

Dizzikel,Caz&bob and Daisii congratulations again.. I can understand that everything is goin well now and hope this continues..my fingers crossed for u both dear..I pray that ur pregg journey goes smooth and happy..

Dizzikel..can I ask u something? u said u used conceive plus gel is it the sasmar COnceive plus gel ( one which comes in the pink cover??) coz am using that and I wanted to know if thats safe for TTC...good to know about ur HCG shooting up like rocket..lol..great to see ur scan pic? so is that dot the pip?

Nina..dont worry dear hope everything from now on goes smoothly ur way and my fingers corossed for ur BFP this month dear..u have done ur part for this month 

JMG, good to know that u have 2 mature follicles..now u jus have to time right and wait for the result..but I know 2WW is the worst thing in life coz the time jus goes on and on and on......

Lola dear...I can perfectly understand what u r goin thro'..sometimes hubby dont really understand what we go thro glad that ur DH has realized his mistake..thankgod u didnt miss ur cycle..have u started testing dear?

lady blush and slara hope this cycle come out to be a BFP for u both..my prayers for u..

Dragonmum..any luck with +OPK? mine still shows negative and today is cd17..

MrsJA, good to know about ur downregging..so u jus have one more month hun..relax and be positive..u r always in my prayers...

sorry ladied if I had missed anyones name here...jus want to wish everyone good luck for their BFP and the ladies who have already got their BFP I wish that the lil ones shd be STICKY beans and Happy Mother's Day to all of u..


----------



## lady blush

Hi girls

LOLA im not using opks this month bcoz i find that it stresse me out and the line never seems to get as dark as the control line even when i ovulate so i stopped using it as for the CBFM well i havent got one lol i will most probably buy one just to see how it goes but i will most likely need IVF. oh yh we are close in our cycles it will be interesting to see what the next 2 and half weeks has in store for us hopefully a BFP for us all.

MRSJA my partner has good count and motility but his MORPHOLOGY is 7% which is still very low so that is why dostors want me to do IVF instead of IUI as i will have a better sucsses rate.you havent got long to go till IVF i bet your overly excited :happydance:
IVF will probably be sometime in september so realy looking forward to that :happydance:

I hope every1 is having a nice chilled weekend and lots of BD super spermies and strong eggs babydust to all.

xx:hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Morning ladies :flower:

Sorry I have not been round for a couple of days.... just letting everything sink in! :kiss:

I am pleased to announce that I am back on :coffee: after going off it for a while (only one cup per day though). I am drinking loads more water than normal and the waves of sickness have now gone. I am feeling really well at the moment and even managed to do a low impact pump class yesterday, although I did put my weights down alot :bodyb:

*Update from my appointment on Friday* - My hormone levels went from 1101 on Wednesday to 2453 on Friday :happydance::happydance: I can't stop looking at little pip.... now I need your advice.... I was looking at the picture last night and noticed another little black dot in the top left hand corner (What do you think?). When I went to the appointment on Friday the lady who did the scan said that because it is still early she could not rule out more than one little pip! 

*Now for the scary bit...........*
When I was having the scan on Friday, they noticed that I have cysts on both ovaries (infact 4 follicles on each ovary)..... 8 potential pregnancies! OMG!!!! Looks like the clomid has worked *too* well and has made my ovaries OVERSTIMULATE! :dohh: So, if we had to have got caught last month... we might have had a disaster on our hands! I am really cross that the FS did not scan me whilst I was taking clomid and now don't know how many follicles I had from the first cycle of clomid! 

I have another scan on the 18th May (2 days after my Birthday :happydance:) so should know a bit more about the cysts, pip, pips? and may even begin to see the little baby! 

*Shout-outs:*
Caz:Congratulations on your BFP! That is amazing news chick! :happydance::thumbup::headspin::wohoo:
MrsJA: Sooo pleased the downregging is going well!
Lady blush: Welcome to the thread hun
Daisi: How are you feeling hun? Any news? 
Faith: Yes it was the 'Pink one' - it is perfectly safe to use whilst TTC! I find it kept the swimmers up longer and liked it so much we might continue to use it after lol! The 'Black blob' as my FIL said is my little pip :baby:!

Fingers crossed for everyone in the 2WW.... now the fun starts symptom spotting. lol!

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend....sun is shining here :headspin:

Kel x


----------



## lola13

So, Diz, you have 8 follicles from taking the second clomid round? Yikes - are the cysts going to go away on their own. I worry about over-stimulation, especially because of the discomfort I had before & up to Ov last cycle. Twins would be fine but 8 - I would freak out. I really hope I don't have to stay on the clomid much longer. I worry about the adverse effects.


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> So, Diz, you have 8 follicles from taking the second clomid round? Yikes - are the cysts going to go away on their own. I worry about over-stimulation, especially because of the discomfort I had before & up to Ov last cycle. Twins would be fine but 8 - I would freak out. I really hope I don't have to stay on the clomid much longer. I worry about the adverse effects.

It must have been (the extra cycle I took), although as I was not tracked I dont know how many follies developed from the first lot of clomid. I have had sore ovaries (surpise, surprise!) but they said the follies will just be absorbed into the body! I was gobsmacked when she showed me on the scan. It is just my luck.... cannot conceive for 3 years and then get a football team PMSL! At least we have stopped trying now I am pg.... DH better stay away from me!

Fingers crossed clomid works really quickly for you hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

well gils here my pic this morning theres no 2 line and im spotting :af: is jew in the morning so dont no
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0064.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dizzikel

Hope the old witch stays away hun! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## nina78

Caz, please don't loose hope yet. Maybe your new test is less sensitive then your last one!!!! 
I really hope thay you don't have go through the same thing I did few months ago. I had a chemical pregnancy and if I never did a hpt, I would've never known that I was even pregnant. My period was basically few days late. 

But it's not over for you!!! As I said today's test is probably not as sensitive. Please keep us informed and good luck....! We are all thinking of you.....


----------



## caz & bob

nina78 said:


> Caz, please don't loose hope yet. Maybe your new test is less sensitive then your last one!!!!
> I really hope thay you don't have go through the same thing I did few months ago. I had a chemical pregnancy and if I never did a hpt, I would've never known that I was even pregnant. My period was basically few days late.
> 
> But it's not over for you!!! As I said today's test is probably not as sensitive. Please keep us informed and good luck....! We are all thinking of you.....

well the spotting is heavier so i think im haveing a cp il go the doctors tomorrow see what she says il keep you in formed hun xx xx


----------



## daisii

Oh my word so much has happened over the weekend on here, I can't keep up.

Caz: I have everything crossed for you love, let us all know what happens at the docs.

Kel: Oh my word, a full squad!!!!!! I love the picture of 'pip' I really really really want one of my little 'bean'! I have my first scan on 15th June, which is ages and it is still so early days, I am petrified! But feeling great now the cold is getting better, a little tired but much better. It sounds awful but I am looking forward to morning sickness (and I have a real vomit phobia!), 'cos it will make it feel more real!!!!! I told my family yesterday, my mom burst into tears (bless her!).

Ladyb: hi, good luck this month! 

I know I've missed a lot of you out! Sorry, I may be back later on, but I've not seem DH since friday morning!!!! And he's cooked my Sunday dinner!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

oooh I'm thinking of you Caz - if it helps, I didn't spot at all when I mc - I bled heavily straight away. So hopefully it's just a bit of IB. And my bfp's were crap for the first 4 days - get a superdrug one, theyre much clearer. xxx


still no ov from me. Raging positive on a superdrug but negative on ic and digi and cbfm is still low so guess theyre lying to me...


----------



## caz & bob

i have just been reading on chemical pregnacys you get a + and then a neg and start spotting and then it will be a heavey :af: i am haveing cramping now xx xx


----------



## DragonMummy

ah cock hun. is af about due now?


----------



## Faithpatience

Caz honey... My fingers crossed for u... I still have my hopes on u dear... Pls keep us posted what ur doc has to say about ur spotting...
Takecare


----------



## Faithpatience

dizzikel said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry I have not been round for a couple of days.... just letting everything sink in! :kiss:
> 
> I am pleased to announce that I am back on :coffee: after going off it for a while (only one cup per day though). I am drinking loads more water than normal and the waves of sickness have now gone. I am feeling really well at the moment and even managed to do a low impact pump class yesterday, although I did put my weights down alot :bodyb:
> 
> *Update from my appointment on Friday* - My hormone levels went from 1101 on Wednesday to 2453 on Friday :happydance::happydance: I can't stop looking at little pip.... now I need your advice.... I was looking at the picture last night and noticed another little black dot in the top left hand corner (What do you think?). When I went to the appointment on Friday the lady who did the scan said that because it is still early she could not rule out more than one little pip!
> 
> *Now for the scary bit...........*
> When I was having the scan on Friday, they noticed that I have cysts on both ovaries (infact 4 follicles on each ovary)..... 8 potential pregnancies! OMG!!!! Looks like the clomid has worked *too* well and has made my ovaries OVERSTIMULATE! :dohh: So, if we had to have got caught last month... we might have had a disaster on our hands! I am really cross that the FS did not scan me whilst I was taking clomid and now don't know how many follicles I had from the first cycle of clomid!
> 
> I have another scan on the 18th May (2 days after my Birthday :happydance:) so should know a bit more about the cysts, pip, pips? and may even begin to see the little baby!
> 
> *Shout-outs:*
> Caz:Congratulations on your BFP! That is amazing news chick! :happydance::thumbup::headspin::wohoo:
> MrsJA: Sooo pleased the downregging is going well!
> Lady blush: Welcome to the thread hun
> Daisi: How are you feeling hun? Any news?
> Faith: Yes it was the 'Pink one' - it is perfectly safe to use whilst TTC! I find it kept the swimmers up longer and liked it so much we might continue to use it after lol! The 'Black blob' as my FIL said is my little pip :baby:!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone in the 2WW.... now the fun starts symptom spotting. lol!
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend....sun is shining here :headspin:
> 
> Kel x

Dear Kel, thanks to let me know that using the pink conceive plus is safe..we startd using it last month only and it was BFN this month again I used it..but by DH was asking me if I had done proper research about that product before bying it in ebay and then I was a bit scared that it might be harmful to sperms...so thats the reason y I asked u..now am relieved to know that its safe..

so ladies I got a faint test line in my OPK on cd17 and I assume that I have Ovo...coz even today cd18 when I did the OPK it was much more fainter than yday..so I am keeping my fingers crossed this time...Hope Clomid works this time..

I hope most of us have moved to 2WW now and ladies who are still yet to reach the 2WW I wish u good luck...

Daisi,Kel and Caz wishing u good luck and a safe preggy journey..

and Kel when will u know about ur multiples (if any)..I guess clomid overworked and produced so many folliciles..sounds scary..anyways keep in touch with ur doc and make sure everything goes well..

take care ladies...wishing to get much more BFPs this month and my fingers crossed for everyone..


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

Caz, I'm sorry to hear about what's been happening the last couple of days. Let's hope things are OK, but if not, we are all here for you hun :hugs:

Faith, that's good news that you might have ov'd, I'm glad to hear it! Does that mean the BD marathon is over for the month?

Kel, hope you and the little pip are great! We'll all be looking forward to hearing how you get on with the scan on the 18th! (And hoping that you are not having a football team of course - lol!)

DragonMummy, hope you get that + OPK soon.

Daisi, nice to see you!! That's so sweet about your mum bursting into tears! Bless... 
PS - I laughed about how you are looking forward to the vomiting! I am a bit of a vomit-phobe myself. Touch base with us in a couple of weeks and tell us if you still think the same thing! ha ha..

Lola, what's news with you, honey? Hope everything is ticking along OK.

Lady, that's exciting you're on the list for IVF in September. Let's hope clomid does the trick for you guys, but if not I will be on hand to give you all the intel..

Down regulation is going OK, but the last two days my boobs have been HUUUUGE and so sore. I have also broken out in pimples (nice!) and been really grumpy. It freaked me out so much I took a preg test because I just couldn't make sense of it (negative of course.) I guess it's all just part of the fun eh?
Can't wait to see what happens when I start on Synarel next week! Probably will grow another head, lol!

Now here is an emoticon of some cake, because I really, really want some....
:cake:


----------



## lola13

Caz - so sorry about the potential let-down. Let us know what the doc says.

I think I'm the only one still waiting to ovulate. It's very dull while I wait. I'm thinking this time I might wait to BD until I get a peak reading on CBFM. Maybe it will be better to give it DH's one best shot at it. His count wasn't low, but maybe I've been depleting his supply too soon. I won't miss the marathon!


----------



## nina78

Hi ladies!!

Caz - please let us know what is going on.

Daisii - how are you feeling?? Did you have any symptoms during your 2ww?? I am only on day 3 and can't wait anymore.....

Dragonmummy - I really hope you O soon!!!! Just bd as much as you can....

Faithpatience - get going with :sex:!!!! Even if you have O yesterday, you still need to bd today!!!! C'mon spermies - get that eggie!!!

MrsJa - If I don't get bfp this month, I will be joining you with IVF next month...or maybe in 2 months from now. But let's hope that's not the case. 

Lola13 - I am praying you O soon!!! I am sure you will!!

AFM - I am only 3 days post O and feel nothing. Not that I should feel anything....but this 2ww is driving me crazy!!! And it's only 3dpo!!!! I will keep you posted guys....

xoxoxo


----------



## caz & bob

well went me doctors he said i am having a chemical p and if the pain get worse to go to a&e i hope next month is a sticky x x x


----------



## daisii

lola- good luck ovulating soon!!!

FP- congrats on ov pack and good luck for a speedy 2 weeks!

JA- I sympathise about the big boobs! for the first time EVER mine are now huge and so sore! I love it!

nina- I had very few symptoms at all!I felt like i was getting the flu at 9dpo and had a few twinges but that was it.

caz- poor poor you, I feel for you. The very best of luck for next time if it is a chemical.

I am fine, i have huge sore boobs (which hurt but i love it!!!). trying hard to look after little bean. 

Kel- how are you and pip?


----------



## dizzikel

daisii said:


> lola- good luck ovulating soon!!!
> 
> FP- congrats on ov pack and good luck for a speedy 2 weeks!
> 
> JA- I sympathise about the big boobs! for the first time EVER mine are now huge and so sore! I love it!
> 
> nina- I had very few symptoms at all!I felt like i was getting the flu at 9dpo and had a few twinges but that was it.
> 
> caz- poor poor you, I feel for you. The very best of luck for next time if it is a chemical.
> 
> I am fine, i have huge sore boobs (which hurt but i love it!!!). trying hard to look after little bean.
> 
> Kel- how are you and pip?

Hi Hun,

We are doing well thank you! My boobies are very sore too and was wretching this morning, although I was not sick. Still finding it
really hard to get to sleep and stay asleep....keep on getting up for a wee! I have had loads of water today and am just sat here now with my feet up! How are you feeling??

Kel x


----------



## DragonMummy

Woop! We have ov pain, ewcm and this bad boy

https://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c306/lefunch/DSC00434.jpg

CBFM is still low however so I am retiring it for the rest of the cycle...


----------



## slara6105

lola13 said:


> Hi Lady - you are very welcome here with us. Wow - 6 years - really hoping this last round of clomid works for you. Did you add IUI to any of your previous clomid cycles?
> 
> Hi Slara - Welcome! Did they increase your dosage because you didn't ovulate on 100mg? Sending you good luck!

Well actually what happened on my first cycle was I first got prescriped 100mg on CD3-7 when I went in for my follow up scan on CD12 there was a follicle but it was only 11mm...so my RE than prescriped clomid 150mg to be taken from CD12-16...and when I went in on CD17 I had 3 mature follicles... and than I got my hcg injection. 
So I did ovulate but he is wanting me to get my mature follicle without having to take clomid twice in one cycle!I hope that makes sense to you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, I was a part of the original thread when we were all on our first clomid cycle...anyway wanted to check in and see how everyone was getting on. I see some familiar faces and some new ones also.

I am going now to read through the thread but just wanted to give you my update. I am 14 dpo, lp is usually 15-16 days, but was 17 days b/c of clomid last cycle. SO, I tested this morning and got a BFN....I am gutted but waiting it out. If you want you can take a look at my chart. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizz and daisii congrats....that is wonderful - 

dizz - that symptom list you put up, I see you stated your boobs were sore then it went away, when did the soreness return? Also did you test anytime before 17dpo when you got your bfp?


----------



## lady blush

Hi girls


caz- so sorry hun i know too well how it feels to have a BFP and then start bleeding soon afterwards that happened to me on cycle 4 of clomid i was 5 weeks so bearly had time to get excited it was so hard but im sure you will get a STICKY BFP very soon. GOOD LUCK HUN.X

dragons mummy- woooohooooo i love seeing a smily face on those things get loads of bd and good luck hun.x

mrsja-wow hun your on your way to a BFP i hope the meds arent making you to ill cant wait to see the outcome hun and yes i will be asking you loads of questions about IVF as im crapping my self espeacialy bcoz of all the down regging(dont know if its the right word for that lol) GOOD LUCK HUN i have everything crossed for you :happydance::kiss:

lola eny news on ov yet,i hope you ovulate soon hun. are you doing opks??

GOOD LUCK to ever1 else hope every1 is ok.

well im on cd 13 today i have felt awfull these couple of days i cant seem to want to eat im always feeling nauseas and have alot of pain down below on both sides i think i ovulated on cd 11 but i dont do opks enymore as i found it very stressfull and it kind of put me off, and OMFG the hot flushes are terrorble i wake up soaking wet.
does eny1 else feel nauseas on clomid?? as u all know ive taken it for 6 cycles in the past and never experienced nausea :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Caz, I'm sorry to hear about the chem pg honey, that's awful. Really hoping next month brings you a sticky bean :hugs:

DragonsMummy, yay for your OPK!! Get to it lady!!

Kel and Daisy, it's nice to hear that I am not alone with the sore boobies. (I just wish I had the little bean to make it all worthwhile!!)

Lady, sorry to hear that you're feeling nauseous. It's not a symptom I had while I was on clomid, but have heard other girls mention it. Hopefully this is due to the massive number of follicles that you are currently producing! :thumbup:

I don't know what's going on with me this week. It's day 9 of down regulation, CD14. Someone I work with presented some of my work as their own today - which is not very nice, obviously... but I got so upset I cried my eyes out which is not like me AT ALL!!!!! Between that and the sore boobies, it is a bit like PMS on steroids this week.
Except that unfortunately the witch is not going to turn up and save me from my symptoms anytime soon.

Ahhh ladies, I am sure it will all be worth it for us all in the end.

Lola, faith and nina - hope you guys are good.

Lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## lola13

Sorry you're having on off week, Jess. I can't stand co-workers like that - but what goes around does eventually come back around. I love when I'm still there to see it happen. Ok, not being nice!

TTC - I was so hoping this was it for you - and it still could be. No AF yet, right? That's one helluva LP. The waiting must be horrible!

Lady - Wow, you think you ovulated that early? Is that typical for you?

DragonMum- How strange that CBFM is still low after a +opk. Did you get your peak the following morning?

Slara - It's great that your doctor is so on top of things. Two scans in one cycle - I would love to have had one!

Kel & Daisii - Are DH's loving the boobs, even though I imagine you're not letting them get near you!

I started testing on CBFM this morning, guessing I'm a few days away at this point. This second cycle has been much easier for me. No insomnia or abdominal cramping, just night sweats. Looking forward to entering the TWW.


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

mrsja - so sorry the hormones are taking you on a roller coaster ride...do we have a emoticon for that? You are right...it will be all worth it in the end.

lady - I had some slight nausea this month during my tww...of course I thought it was because I had a little bean in there but my temp dropped this morning so I think I am out of it.

lola- yeah the clomid has made my LP longer....it is horrible because it was already long to begin with. fxed for you to OV very soon....

Well like I said, i had a huge dip this morning....so I think af will be here tomorrow...unbelieveable I really thought this was it with this chart. I dont think I could have asked for a better looking chart. Well I have one more month on clomid adn then off to have surgery to remove a bulgin fibroid out of my uterus...I was hoping I would get pregnant with it in there and not have to face the surgery but it doesnt look like it will happen.


----------



## lady blush

Hi girls

TTC- its not over until the fat lady sings hun hang in there. have u tested yet :hugs:?

MRSJA- it must be hard having your body pumped up with all these hormones hun but it will be so worth it in the end hang in there hunni :hugs:

LOLA- im not too sure if i ovulated on cd 11 but i did get slight ewcm on cd 9 to 10 so im not sure now im just taking this cycle as easy as possible cant be doing all the opks and other things bcoz i find that it puts a strain in the :sex:department it also feels like a chore and it shouldent feel like that :cry:

im still feeling realy unwell cant seem to want to eat and have horrible belly cramps if its not settled by the evening i will probably have to go to A&E as im so scared that it could be over stimulation of the ovaries which in that case would be life threatning :cry:

hope your all ok and not feeling as rough as i am :cry:

:hugs::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah tested yesterday...bfn


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh lady - I hope you feel better and it isnt any overstimulation. What dose are you on? How long have you been taking the clomid?


----------



## lady blush

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh lady - I hope you feel better and it isnt any overstimulation. What dose are you on? How long have you been taking the clomid?



Im on 50 mg days 2 to 6 i have taken it 6 cycles previously last cycle being august last year but have never felt like this whilst i took it back then i have heard you are more likely to get over stimulation of the ovaries if you take 100 mg so in that case i should be in the clear :shrug:.

im going to wait and see if it gets worse i will call NHS direct and see what they say im craping myself if i dident know better i would have thought i was pregnant bcoz these symptoms are just like pregnancy ones but TBH its highly impossible i would be pregnant as i had a period last cycle.

ill keep you guys updated.xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah keep us updated....I hope it is a pregnancy though...that would be such a nice surprise.


----------



## lady blush

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah keep us updated....I hope it is a pregnancy though...that would be such a nice surprise.

I would have a heart attack if i was but TBH i think that i will never make a pregnancy test positive ever its taken too many years already so i think i have faith but ive lost alot of hope :cry:


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> dizz and daisii congrats....that is wonderful -
> 
> dizz - that symptom list you put up, I see you stated your boobs were sore then it went away, when did the soreness return? Also did you test anytime before 17dpo when you got your bfp?

My boobies only started hurting again in the middle of last week....athough they are killing now! My nipples were erect from after ovulation though....VERY ODD! 

In terms of testing, I didn't even think to test as I thought I had a period!

Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks dizz...did you temp at all?


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Gosh... there is lots going on here today :) There are almost too many of us to mention at the moment but just wanted to say thank you all for the best wishes and support. Hello to all the newbies... I never ever thought I would be in this position so please don't give up hope. I have a really good feeling about this thread and hope we are all bump buddies very soon! 

To everyone in the 2ww- I am sure it will go really quickly!
To everyone ov - get busy girls!

Jess - I totally know where you are with the emotions. I have not been upset since I foud out I was pg but was dreadful two weeks ago. 

DH staying away from my (.)(.) and me.... hopefully the 8 follies have gone now. I pain has stopped so I am hoping so :) I am feeling really well (a little tierd) and have not had any morning sickness yet!

Take care everyone

Kel xx


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks dizz...did you temp at all?

Hi hun,

No I didn't! Got sick of doing that a couple of years ago!

Kel xx


----------



## nina78

Wow....it's been really busy!!!!

Lola13 - I hope you O soon!!!!! You should start getting buys for some :sex:!!

ttcbaby117 - I've been screaming at the :witch: to stay away!!! I really hope you get your BFP so you don't have to have a surgery. A friend of mine had a fibroid during her pregnancy and she was very uncomfortable. But it didn't prevent her from getting pregnant!!!

ladyblush - I know what you mean about loosing all the hope. I have been TTC for 4 years now (actually 4.5) and it just doesn't get any easier. Even though I have faith, it just seems sooooooooooo impossible that it will happen to me. Month after month, I have been getting bfn's.....it sucks.

dizziekl, daise - I hope you are enojoying it as much as you can and that you will have wonderful 9 months!!!! Maybe some of us will join you soon!!!!

AFM - I am 4DPO (probably 5dpo) and I am counting the days.....It's passing soooo slowely!!! No symptoms, no nothing....good or bad??? hmmmmm

I have met with my RE and if this doesn't work, I am moving onto IVF #2. Last one, 2 yrs ago, ended up in an early miscarriage, so I am hoping this time it will stick!!! We are planning to start late June, but only it it will be covered by the government. I live in Quebec, Canada, and they have promised 3 free IVF's. They promised 3 years ago, so we are hoping by June it will happen!!!! There are so many couples waiting for it......I think waiting lines are close to 400 people at each clinic. Likely I was able to get within first 10. 

Speak to you soon!!!!


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Congrats on the BFP h&h nine months to you x

Can I join you ladies?? I am on my first cycle


----------



## nina78

Welcome yomo!!! Sure you can join us and obssess with us!!!! 
I see tat you are on 13th day of your cycle? When did you take clomid and how long you have been TTC?

This thread seems to have some good luck, so maybe we'll all get our long waited BFP!!!


----------



## yomo

nina78 said:


> Welcome yomo!!! Sure you can join us and obssess with us!!!!
> I see tat you are on 13th day of your cycle? When did you take clomid and how long you have been TTC?
> 
> This thread seems to have some good luck, so maybe we'll all get our long waited BFP!!!

Thanks honey, took it day 2-6 I normally get a + opk on day 14 every cycle! just come off my hols so not got any tests do you think I will OV on the same day? What day you been OV on?

Hope you don't mind me asking but what cycle you on? 

:hugs:


----------



## DragonMummy

@lola - My cbfm is STILL low but I think the batteries are dying so I think it is switching off before it has read the result. But got a strong + on cb digi and a superdrug opk, plus a great glob of ewcm and ov pains. 

@TTC - implantation???


----------



## nina78

dragonmummy - maybe your cbfm, would show you a peak by tomorrow...Either way you know your body better that any tests, so if you feel that you are O, you probably are. Plus you did get positives on opk!!! Get busy!!!!

yomo - I have been TTC for 4 years, but this is my first month on clomid. All my results came back perfect and also my DH's, so I never thought clomid would do anything....But after hearing that so many ladies are getting BFP while on it, I said why not....It can't hurt, right? I O regularly - every 13th or 14th day of the month, but this month with clomid (50mg days 3-7), it pushed my O to 15-16th day...I got peak reading on day 15th with CBFM, and even though many ladies O on the second peak day, I think it happened on first day - my ovaries were very sore!!! Anyway we'll see in about 10 days if it worked!

so it might push your O a little but later, but that's about it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks nina....

dragon - do you think I would be implanting at 15dpo...I didnt think you could so late...I dont think it is that....cuz I am cramping like af is knocking on the door.


----------



## yomo

nina78 said:


> dragonmummy - maybe your cbfm, would show you a peak by tomorrow...Either way you know your body better that any tests, so if you feel that you are O, you probably are. Plus you did get positives on opk!!! Get busy!!!!
> 
> yomo - I have been TTC for 4 years, but this is my first month on clomid. All my results came back perfect and also my DH's, so I never thought clomid would do anything....But after hearing that so many ladies are getting BFP while on it, I said why not....It can't hurt, right? I O regularly - every 13th or 14th day of the month, but this month with clomid (50mg days 3-7), it pushed my O to 15-16th day...I got peak reading on day 15th with CBFM, and even though many ladies O on the second peak day, I think it happened on first day - my ovaries were very sore!!! Anyway we'll see in about 10 days if it worked!
> 
> so it might push your O a little but later, but that's about it!

We sound very alike! It's four years for me this cycle 2! All our results come fine, so I am like you hoping that it ups my chances FX for you x 

What day you on now? Have you had any side effects?
Thanks for the advice x:flower:


----------



## nina78

ttcbaby117 - One of pg symptoms are AF cramps!!! So please do not loose hope yet! It's not over until af shows up....

yomo - I am on day 4 or 5 after O (I think more 5 since I believe I O'd on day 15th of my cycle). So far nothing....nada. But after 4 yrs of trying, I know that symptoms or no symptoms - means absolutely nothing. Months that I have plenty - its been alway bfn and in January when I really felt nothing (except very sore bbs on the day of expected af), I was pg....but it ended 4 days later. And that month I wasn't charting, planning, using any opk's....I really wasn't TTC!!!! Life is just not fair....

Did you do any treatments so far???


----------



## yomo

nina78 said:


> ttcbaby117 - One of pg symptoms are AF cramps!!! So please do not loose hope yet! It's not over until af shows up....
> 
> yomo - I am on day 4 or 5 after O (I think more 5 since I believe I O'd on day 15th of my cycle). So far nothing....nada. But after 4 yrs of trying, I know that symptoms or no symptoms - means absolutely nothing. Months that I have plenty - its been alway bfn and in January when I really felt nothing (except very sore bbs on the day of expected af), I was pg....but it ended 4 days later. And that month I wasn't charting, planning, using any opk's....I really wasn't TTC!!!! Life is just not fair....
> 
> Did you do any treatments so far???

I am the same! I even bet my OH £100 last month I was sooo sure but yet again another BFN 

I am sorry for your loss, at least you know that a BFP is possible.

I have day 3 and 21 bloods done, SA and I had a HSG last month all clear. What have you had done?

Don't worry I am sure this month is gonna be good news for you, surely after 4 years you deserve that x


----------



## daisii

Hi ladies. 

TTC- fingers x for you! I am screaming at the witch to stay away, and for you to get that bfp.

Dragonm- good luck with ovulation, sounds like it is right now!!!! Best get busy!!!!!!

Yomo- good luck with the clomid! It definately can work!!!!

nina-good luck in the TWW! I hope it goes quickly for you.

Kel- hope you are ok and that pip is doing great!!!

Lola- good luck with ovulation.

Appologies to all those I missed! Best of luck and lots of baby dust to all of you.


----------



## dizzikel

daisii said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> TTC- fingers x for you! I am screaming at the witch to stay away, and for you to get that bfp.
> 
> Dragonm- good luck with ovulation, sounds like it is right now!!!! Best get busy!!!!!!
> 
> Yomo- good luck with the clomid! It definately can work!!!!
> 
> nina-good luck in the TWW! I hope it goes quickly for you.
> 
> Kel- hope you are ok and that pip is doing great!!!
> 
> Lola- good luck with ovulation.
> 
> Appologies to all those I missed! Best of luck and lots of baby dust to all of you.


Daisii: How are you hun? You forgot to update us!


----------



## yomo

daisii said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> TTC- fingers x for you! I am screaming at the witch to stay away, and for you to get that bfp.
> 
> Dragonm- good luck with ovulation, sounds like it is right now!!!! Best get busy!!!!!!
> 
> Yomo- good luck with the clomid! It definately can work!!!!
> 
> nina-good luck in the TWW! I hope it goes quickly for you.
> 
> Kel- hope you are ok and that pip is doing great!!!
> 
> Lola- good luck with ovulation.
> 
> Appologies to all those I missed! Best of luck and lots of baby dust to all of you.

Thanks, what cycle did you get your BFP? Congrats x :flower:


----------



## lola13

Yomo & Nina - thanks for reminding me others have been ttc just as long & longer. I just completed my 3rd year with normal ovulation, clear HSG and good SA. I've been particularly down about it lately. How can everything be normal and BD be spot on as far as timing, and still never a BFP? Anyway, it feels good not to be alone.


----------



## yomo

lola13 said:


> Yomo & Nina - thanks for reminding me others have been ttc just as long & longer. I just completed my 3rd year with normal ovulation, clear HSG and good SA. I've been particularly down about it lately. How can everything be normal and BD be spot on as far as timing, and still never a BFP? Anyway, it feels good not to be alone.

You are never alone! We are all here to support each other, when the time is right it shall happen.

Fingers crossed for you this cycle x


----------



## ttcbaby117

can you ladies answer something for me.....

Is it normal for them to do a laporoscopic procedure to rule out endo????? Is that a part of the normal fertility work up?


----------



## caz & bob

ye hun x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks caz....I havent had it done....so i guess if this clomid doesnt work this month, i will have to do it.


----------



## DragonMummy

it's pretty normal as the next step after the hsg/trans vag/clomid steps. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks dragon....I wasnt even offered it....Grrrrr....I guess it is b/c I will have to fly to the states to have it done....Did you have it done? how was it? Do you have to be under general anesethia?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks dragon....I wasnt even offered it....Grrrrr....I guess it is b/c I will have to fly to the states to have it done....Did you have it done? how was it? Do you have to be under general anesethia?

ye hun you do its nothing to worry about thow hun x x x


----------



## DragonMummy

i've not had it. guess that will be next step for me if these bad boys don't work... yippee...


apparently it's not too hideous though and i think it is done under general. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

I think the general is what scares me.


----------



## DragonMummy

i am all for general. although i had my c-sec under general an that was shite as I missed the birth of my first child! but i didn't really get a choice so ho hum!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah i dont really like how it makes me feel....do you know if they can see endometriosis with a hysteroscopy....I had that done last year and the dr didnt say anything about endo.


----------



## Faithpatience

Nina - dont worry hun..I know life is so unbalanced..but all we have to do it keep trying until we get our BFP which in turn shd be a blessed healthy pregnancy..

Yomo - am the same as u sometimes..I do feel that am pregg and talk to my DH about the symptoms and I become so extra careful and then the witch shows up and yet another disappointment..

Lola,ttcbaby117 I hope u girls are doin jus perfect..

Dragonmum-hope u r done with ur BDs for this month..now its the 2WW game..

Caz, hope u r doin well now..jus relax and stay focused for this month..I wish u good luck..


Daisi and Kel- hope both of u r doin good..take care ladies..

MrsJA- hope ur alright now...for being blessed with a baby we have to go thro a lot of things and I can understand..but remember ur very close to ur goal...

If I have left out any names ladies pls forgive me...I hope u all r doin good...


oh update from me - today is DPO2 or DPO3 and am jus normal...I know its too early to watch out for symptoms and even if I do..it finally turns out to be PMS and AF shows up..lets hppe for the best


Hoping for a BFP for all of us...


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Lola, thanks for the support honey. I'm glad you're having an easier time on the clomid this cycle and that you're sleeping OK. Let's hope you get that +OPK over the next few days!

TTC, sorry to hear the witch might be on her way. I hope that's not the case, but you probably know better than anyone. Surgery for the fibroid sure doesn't sound like a walk in the park. We will all be pulling for you and hoping that the surgery puts you one step closer to a BFP, if that's what has to happen.

Lady, how are you feeling?? I really hope your ovaries have settled down. Overstimulation is not what you want at ALL. I know what you mean about starting to think it will never happen too. If I ever see a positive on a HPT I swear to god my head will fall off. I can only imagine what it must be like for you honey - you've been trying for so much longer than me. Thinking of you.

Welcome yomo - hope this cycle is a lucky one for you!

Nina, what cycle day are you up to now?

DragonMummy, hope the BD marathon is progressing well!

Faith, yay you are in the 2WW now! I am sending you all my good vibes and praying this is the one for you honey!

Lots of love to Daisi, Kel and Caz

Babydust to us all ladies!! 

PS emoticon of the day.:wedding: 
Because I changed my avatar to my favourite photo from my wedding!


----------



## DragonMummy

It's progressing very well thanks JA!!

TTC - when I had an HSG and the trans vag they both said my lining looked normal. I don't know if they officially diagnose but I think they can see if there is cause for concern.


----------



## caz & bob

Faithpatience said:


> Nina - dont worry hun..I know life is so unbalanced..but all we have to do it keep trying until we get our BFP which in turn shd be a blessed healthy pregnancy..
> 
> Yomo - am the same as u sometimes..I do feel that am pregg and talk to my DH about the symptoms and I become so extra careful and then the witch shows up and yet another disappointment..
> 
> Lola,ttcbaby117 I hope u girls are doin jus perfect..
> 
> Dragonmum-hope u r done with ur BDs for this month..now its the 2WW game..
> 
> Caz, hope u r doin well now..jus relax and stay focused for this month..I wish u good luck..
> 
> 
> Daisi and Kel- hope both of u r doin good..take care ladies..
> 
> MrsJA- hope ur alright now...for being blessed with a baby we have to go thro a lot of things and I can understand..but remember ur very close to ur goal...
> 
> If I have left out any names ladies pls forgive me...I hope u all r doin good...
> 
> 
> oh update from me - today is DPO2 or DPO3 and am jus normal...I know its too early to watch out for symptoms and even if I do..it finally turns out to be PMS and AF shows up..lets hppe for the best
> 
> 
> Hoping for a BFP for all of us...

fx for you hun x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

DragonMummy said:


> It's progressing very well thanks JA!!
> 
> TTC - when I had an HSG and the trans vag they both said my lining looked normal. I don't know if they officially diagnose but I think they can see if there is cause for concern.


hmmm, that is funny because when I had my HSG my dr told me....well the good news is that you dont have endo.....but how can they tell from that?


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Mrsja - well I think they are wanting to do a lap instead now and check for endo....who knows....UGH...does anyone know if the lap can be done while ttc and if it has to be done at a certain time in your cycle like the HSG???

Mrsja - that photo is gorgeous!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Guess your lining must be a delight to behold TTC! x


----------



## nina78

Hi ladies, I am posting a list on where we are in our cycles....if I make a mistake, please let me know! I hope I don't miss anyone.....

Waiting to Ovulate:
yomo
lola13
caz
ttcbaby117 - counting to IVF

In 2WW
nina78
faithpatience 
dragonmummy
slara
ladyblush
mrsJa

BFP :happydance: :yipee:
dizzikel
daisii
and the rest of us will join you soon!!!!!

Well, as I said I apologize if I have misses anyone....or if I have made a mistake. 
AFM, I am on 6DPO and have no symptoms!!! I wish there was something to obssess about!!!! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah but I just wonder how they can see that if endo is on the outside....I dont think they can see endo from an hsg. I just think my dr is a freak...i am no longer with him because he didnt want to look for any other issues I might have and wanted me to do the surgery on my fibroid immediatley. Who knows...he could be right.


----------



## ttcbaby117

nina - no IVF for me yet....hahahaha...I am waiting for my af to come so I can start my next cycle of clomid.


----------



## nina78

I knew I would somehow screw up!!!!

Sorry TTC......so counting to clomid!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is everyone doing today good luck for those in tww fx for you all x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

well 3rd cycle of clomid....thanks nina...this is a good thing so we can keep track!


----------



## lola13

Hi girls. Nothing much to report here, other than beginning signs of ovulation happening soon. I've become so familiar with my body, I probably don't even need to test but of course I do. Do you sometimes feel like you know more about conception than most mothers?! That makes it so much fun when they try to give me advice (read sarcastically).

I'm waiting for a positive OPK before starting BD this time. Side effects of clomid have stayed away - I sometimes forget I've taken it this cycle. Maybe the pharmacist gave me placebo pills!

Lady - how are your ovaries? I don't think you've updated us. Feeling better?


----------



## yomo

Evening ladies, well I am defo ovulating, do you girls find that with Clomid you ov is twice as bad? I can normally tell as I get a really heavy feeling and bloat but today its really bad, I also get a headache.

Good luck to all you ladies in the TWW x


----------



## nina78

The only different thing this month, is few days of headaches after stopping the clomid. Other then that, nothing much. Oh yeah, also my ovaries were very sore the day I O'ed. 

ttc - I see you are on day 32 - 16dpo. Have you tested? How long is you cycle??? Maybe you'll never get your af!!!!!

I really cant wait another 10 days for me.....this 2ww is gonna kill me!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yomo - yes, I noticed my Oving was more brutal....cramping and bloating.....it is the clomid.

nina- I could only hope. I noticed with the clomid last cycle that my lp was lengthened so I think it is happening again. I should get my period tomorrow and that would be normal for me on clomid. I think it is coming though...


----------



## daisii

my word this thread is busy!!!! It takes me a while to catch up!!!! 

yomo - I got my bfp after the first cycle of clomid, after 3 years of no birth control and 2 years ov testing etc!!! And my ov pains were definately worse on clomid, but I hoped it meant that it was working!!!

TTC- I had a laparoscopy at the end of january to remove endo. It was done under general but I was in and out in a day. Felt sore for about a week, but not enough for pain meds. The general took a week or so to get out my system too! I was very tired for a few days. But it was all worth it, following my check up a month later is when the doc decided I needed clomid to "boost my chances". If they find endo, a lot of surgeons (inc mine), remove it at the same time. If you have endo your best chance to concieve is the 6 months following surgery. Mine was not too bad, though the pain of it was constant all month, and thankfully not in my tubes!

good luck to everyone at what ever stage you are at. I love the chart nina, it makes it so much easier to remember!!!

Someone said something about 2ww and no symptoms, really sorry forgot who, but just to add I had no real symptoms in my tww when i got my bfp. I had soooooo many more symptoms every other month! I only just got the sore boobs a couple of days ago, and the lots and lots of cm!!! (TMI, sorry!). so try not to worry about no symptoms, it might be a good thing!

I am great, I have big sore boobs (which being flat chested is great even if it hurts!), and i am still getting the occasional gentle cramp 3 or 4 times a day. But they are getting more gentle not worse which I hope is a good thing! 

I am so impatient! I have my first midwife appointment on the 8th June and scan on the 15th!!! It seems like an eternity! And every time I go to the loo I am convinced there will be blood and it will all be going horribley wrong! Crazy I know! but after 3 years it seems so unreal still! 
I am still doing the occasional ic test! DH is fed up of me saying "look still pregnant!", he is so patient and looks at every stick!!!!! bless him!

crikey seem to have rambled on a bit! lots of love, and the very best of luck to all of you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks daisii - that is good to hear....I do hope that if they find something that it will be removed and I will get my BFP soon after that. Did you also have an HSG, I have already had that and my tubes were all clear.


----------



## caz & bob

i agree yomo about that x x x


----------



## daisii

TTC no hsg for me! My symptoms were classic endo, so I just had the lap but they checked tubes etc at the same time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks daisii


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls 


Sorry havent updated you all earlier but been quite busy with work and studying at the same time.

The pain i mentioned a few days ago has subsided and so has the nausea :happydance: i think i probably ovualted on cd 11 because of the ewcm a couple of days bfore, i did manage to bd cycle day 10, 11,12,14 hopefully i have caught the egg or eggs but i think its highly unlikely :shrug:

Going to try and bd today to have all basis covered.

I hope ever1 is doing well ill pop on later as im abit late for work :sleep:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

Lola I know what you mean. My pregnant cousin asked me if I have tried raising my knees after sex. Er... yuh... And of course the girl at work who says she tried for six months and got nothing, then relaxed and got pregnant immediately. Only I remember exactly how 'relaxed' she was so I don't listen to her either!


----------



## yomo

daisii said:


> my word this thread is busy!!!! It takes me a while to catch up!!!!
> 
> yomo - I got my bfp after the first cycle of clomid, after 3 years of no birth control and 2 years ov testing etc!!! And my ov pains were definately worse on clomid, but I hoped it meant that it was working!!!
> 
> TTC- I had a laparoscopy at the end of january to remove endo. It was done under general but I was in and out in a day. Felt sore for about a week, but not enough for pain meds. The general took a week or so to get out my system too! I was very tired for a few days. But it was all worth it, following my check up a month later is when the doc decided I needed clomid to "boost my chances". If they find endo, a lot of surgeons (inc mine), remove it at the same time. If you have endo your best chance to concieve is the 6 months following surgery. Mine was not too bad, though the pain of it was constant all month, and thankfully not in my tubes!
> 
> good luck to everyone at what ever stage you are at. I love the chart nina, it makes it so much easier to remember!!!
> 
> Someone said something about 2ww and no symptoms, really sorry forgot who, but just to add I had no real symptoms in my tww when i got my bfp. I had soooooo many more symptoms every other month! I only just got the sore boobs a couple of days ago, and the lots and lots of cm!!! (TMI, sorry!). so try not to worry about no symptoms, it might be a good thing!
> 
> I am great, I have big sore boobs (which being flat chested is great even if it hurts!), and i am still getting the occasional gentle cramp 3 or 4 times a day. But they are getting more gentle not worse which I hope is a good thing!
> 
> I am so impatient! I have my first midwife appointment on the 8th June and scan on the 15th!!! It seems like an eternity! And every time I go to the loo I am convinced there will be blood and it will all be going horribley wrong! Crazy I know! but after 3 years it seems so unreal still!
> I am still doing the occasional ic test! DH is fed up of me saying "look still pregnant!", he is so patient and looks at every stick!!!!! bless him!
> 
> crikey seem to have rambled on a bit! lots of love, and the very best of luck to all of you!

lets hope I am as lucky as you!:happydance:

Just relax and enjoy every minute of it hun, I think I would be same as you very impatient!
xx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## Faithpatience

dear all ladies,

hope all of u r doin great..thanks for all the wishes, messages and prayers..lets all join Daisi and Kel this month..

Those of u in 2WW..am there too and looks like days are not moving at all..going soooo slow...

Those expecting Ovo- I wish u all the good work for great work  go spermies..reach the egg...

I enjoy reading all ur posts and comments..and yea many of my friends and cousins who have a baby or have got pregg have give classes to me about the Dos and Donts...it gets soooo frustrating sometimes...anyways am sure each of us will be blessed soon...

nothing much ladies...keeping fingers crossed for those of u who are gonna test (HPT) wishing u BFPs..


----------



## nina78

faithpatience - anything new??? did you "not" get your AF??? If not, hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I think this could be IT for you!!!
Let us know!!!

AFM - I am 7-8 days post O.....the only thing that I is hapenning is yellow cm in the morning....yesterday and today. I think I hade this some other cycles...but no pain, no twinges, no nothing....Can't wait anymore!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lady - sounds like you have done all you could to catch that egg. I did read somewhere that charts have ahigher chance of a bfp is bding continued a couple days after estimated O.

well af got me this morning....ugh to another cycle. This will be my last cycle of clomid and then onto some testing and surgery.
So sick of everyone telling me what I should do to get pregnant....Like I havent tried already. Anyway, I know they are only trying to help but if one more person tells me that I just need to stop trying and it will happen....Grrrrrrr....how the hell am I supposed to stop trying...


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lady - sounds like you have done all you could to catch that egg. I did read somewhere that charts have ahigher chance of a bfp is bding continued a couple days after estimated O.
> 
> well af got me this morning....ugh to another cycle. This will be my last cycle of clomid and then onto some testing and surgery.
> So sick of everyone telling me what I should do to get pregnant....Like I havent tried already. Anyway, I know they are only trying to help but if one more person tells me that I just need to stop trying and it will happen....Grrrrrrr....how the hell am I supposed to stop trying...

ignore what other people say to you hun just keep it up what you are doing it will come soon fx for you x x x x :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks for the pma caz...I need it right now...I just feel like for the last 2 months I have been on the clomid and though I am Oving I am still not pg...so maybe something else is wrong...who knows.


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks for the pma caz...I need it right now...I just feel like for the last 2 months I have been on the clomid and though I am Oving I am still not pg...so maybe something else is wrong...who knows.

fx for you hun just keep you chin up x x x x


----------



## daisii

TTC- so sorry you got af. that really sucks. Good luck next cycle and if not then the testing. 

If I ever start giving advice on how to get pregnant, please ban me from the forum! it p****d me off so much! And in the end I did not"just relax" so that one is definately a load of *@^"

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh thank you thank you thank you daisii....SOMEONE who didnt relax and actually got pg....so it is possible LOL.......

So I was thinking of maybe not charting or doing OPKs this last month on clomid, but then I will wonder when I Oved etc....does anyone think that is a good idea? Had anyone not charted or done opks while on clomid?


----------



## DragonMummy

daisii said:


> TTC- so sorry you got af. that really sucks. Good luck next cycle and if not then the testing.
> 
> If I ever start giving advice on how to get pregnant, please ban me from the forum! it p****d me off so much! And in the end I did not"just relax" so that one is definately a load of *@^"
> 
> Good luck everyone else.


Haha good to know! There was a girl in TTC last year who turned up in a blaze of panic and spent 2 WHOLE months banging on about being barren and sterile blah blah blah then got knocked up! From coming off the pill to getting pregnant she had one period and omg you could have powered a locomotove off her from all the steam she generated! The relax and get pregnant thing is utter bollocks. And if one more person tells me thats what I need to do (because I am married and have a preschooler everyone assumes we're trying ANYWAY - like it's the law!) then I may well bend their arms and legs into a position that makes it extremely difficult for THEM to relax!


----------



## lola13

Hi ttc, sorry round 2 wasn't the lucky one for you. For round 3, I would still do the OPK's. If you're going to take the clomid you should make the most of it & time BD correctly. I wouldn't risk poor timing and potentially waste a clomid cycle. We can't stay on this stuff forever, right?! Hoping you get the answers your need from the docs.

I'm on CD14 & waiting to ovulate. I'm doing OPK's during the day & CBFM in the AM. I'd like to BD the night before my peak if I can catch it! 

Patience to all the tww-ers.


----------



## ttcbaby117

good point lola

and even better point dragon ....break one arm for me!!!!!


----------



## DragonMummy

:rofl: all over it, mate!


----------



## MrsJA

Morning ladies!

Lola, I'm glad to hear that you're seeing some ov signs. I agree that over the course of time, it is possible to become a human OPK! I'm so attuned to it these days, I can't believe I didn't notice ovulation before I was TTC!

PS - yes, people giving you advice, that is always a winner isn't it? Women who are LTTTC are like a bunch of doctors already - it's not like there is anything out there we haven't heard of! And if anyone tells me to relax these days, they are really asking for trouble!

Yes, I find it VERY relaxing being pumped full of IVF drugs and visiting the clinic every two days! It's great! ha ha....

Yomo, yay for your ov signs as well! I had worse pains on clomid too, I think it's pretty universal that one. And worse PMS symptoms too, but fingers crossed you get to dodge that one!

Daisi, thanks for the symptom update! I can understand wanting to pee on multiple sticks, bless you! I hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you, so you can get the scan out of the way and have some peace of mind.

Lady, good to hear that your ov pain has stopped! Maybe you have ovulated a football team like Kel, lol! Sounds like all your bases are definitely covered, so welcome to the 2WW!

Nina, your symptoms sound good - keep us posted!

Faith, anything going on with you yet? I think you must be about 4DPO now right?

TTC, I'm really sorry to hear the witch got you. I have the same comment for you as I did for Lola... people are idiots! You can't stop trying and hope it will happen...if you stop trying you have NO chance! For people in our situation, trying is all we've got. You've got to find the strength to keep fighting, even when you're tired and you're over it. Thinking of you :hugs:

DragonMummy, LOL! I think we are all on the same page on this one!! :rofl:What's happening with you lady, what CD now?

I have a WHOLE day of IVF appointments today. We have a mandatory counselling session, a session with the nurses where they show me how to give myself the injections, and one with the finance guy so we can pay up!:dohh:

Will report back on how it all goes later!

Lots of love and babydust!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thank you mrsja...I could not have said it better!!!!!


----------



## Faithpatience

nina78 said:


> faithpatience - anything new??? did you "not" get your AF??? If not, hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....I think this could be IT for you!!!
> Let us know!!!
> 
> AFM - I am 7-8 days post O.....the only thing that I is hapenning is yellow cm in the morning....yesterday and today. I think I hade this some other cycles...but no pain, no twinges, no nothing....Can't wait anymore!!!

Nina, am 5-6dpo i guess..i have no symptoms..am keeping my fingers crossed for u hun..so when r u testing? atleast wait until 12dpo...good luck..


----------



## Faithpatience

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lady - sounds like you have done all you could to catch that egg. I did read somewhere that charts have ahigher chance of a bfp is bding continued a couple days after estimated O.
> 
> well af got me this morning....ugh to another cycle. This will be my last cycle of clomid and then onto some testing and surgery.
> So sick of everyone telling me what I should do to get pregnant....Like I havent tried already. Anyway, I know they are only trying to help but if one more person tells me that I just need to stop trying and it will happen....Grrrrrrr....how the hell am I supposed to stop trying...


Sorry to hear about the AF hun..but dont loose hope..ppl will keep telling you to stop trying..but how can we stop trying for it to happen..anyways they can never understand us..but dont worry..u will be blessed with baby soon dear..


----------



## Faithpatience

Hi everyone again,


Lola, Yomo,Nina I hope u r all goin great...:hugs:

Daisi, I hope the scan will give u some rest..I jus hope that the days flies off quickly..but dont worry everything will be alright..:thumbup:

Kel, we hope u and ur pip(s) are doing great..didnt see any msg from u for a while I guess...:happydance:

Lady, hope u r done with ur Ov and BDs..its very tiring...and welcome to the 2WW..:flower:

Nina, so u just have 2-3 days and then u can test..fingers crossed for u hun..:happydance:


TTC, pls dont loose hope and keep trying..and jus ignore ppl when they start telling u things which u shd do...u jus keep doin what u do...if u feel charts and OPKs helps u I guess u shd continue doing it...theres nothing wrong in being obsessed about TTC coz this is what we want and when we try hard for something we will definitely get it might be it can take a while....but trust me the wait wud be worth hun...good luck to u again..:hugs:

DragonMummy,I hope u shd be 3dpo?? am I right?? keeping fingers crossed for u hun..:cool:

Caz, hope u r done with ur clomid pills...u gotto plan ur timings..I guess u have 3-4 days for ur Ovo right?? Wishing u good luck with ur BDs hun...expecting a BFP from u thign month...:hug:

Mrs JA, good to hear about ur progression about IVF councelling session..u r one more step closer hun...June is jus 2 weeks away now...I hope everything goes well with ur first cycle of IVF..my prayers for u...:wohoo:


About me, am 5-6dpo and no symptoms...looks like Ive already waited for 6 years..:-( days are goin soooooo slowwww....am jus getting impatient and frustrated....:dohh:

If Ive missed anyone here pls forgive me...I wish u good luck..


----------



## sarlar

Hi everyone!! I am back from holiday which was absolutely amazing!! beautiful and VERY hot!! i didnt realize how much the provera i was one this week would effect my sensitivity to sun so i burnt a bit, but i am surviving!! Welcome to all the new people on this thread!! There is so much action in took my a long time to read a weeks worth of catchup :wacko: Glad to see all the ladies joining in:happydance: 

So an update on me: I am on CD 33 and have taken four out of the ten provera pills to induce my af. Last cycle it took ten days after provera to get the af so i may have a bit of a wait till then. Then, once my af starts, I start clomid days 5-9. Basically, waiting game still for me:wacko: 

Ill try to keep up with everyone now!! Good luck ladies and keep on truckin... 

to dais and kel-hope those beans are doing great!

mrs ja-glad to see the ivf is finally starting going:thumbup:

2ww-be patient and positive!!

Waiting to o's- im right there with ya!! 

So nice to be back and look forward to lotsa bfps this month :happydance:


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls

Well i thought i had ovulated early but i guess i was wrong bcoz i woke up in stupid early hours of this morning with realy bad bad cramps on both sides of ovaries and some ewcm so i think today is the day grrrrrrrr maybe i should have used opks after all as now im abit tired of all the bd.
gonna try and bd as soon as dp is up for it as i begining to think he is getting sick and tired of all this TTC saga :cry:

i hope every1 is ok and hopefully ovulated already or r in the 2ww.

mrsja-how you getting on hun?

lola-eny signs of ovulation yet?

sorry girls ive kind of forgotton half the posts ive read :blush:

wish me luck girls i hope i catch those naughty eggs (well i hope dp spermies catch my naughty egg rather lol)

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lady - sounds like you have done all you could to catch that egg. I did read somewhere that charts have ahigher chance of a bfp is bding continued a couple days after estimated O.
> 
> well af got me this morning....ugh to another cycle. This will be my last cycle of clomid and then onto some testing and surgery.
> So sick of everyone telling me what I should do to get pregnant....Like I havent tried already. Anyway, I know they are only trying to help but if one more person tells me that I just need to stop trying and it will happen....Grrrrrrr....how the hell am I supposed to stop trying...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yomo

:hugs:


MrsJA said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Lola, I'm glad to hear that you're seeing some ov signs. I agree that over the course of time, it is possible to become a human OPK! I'm so attuned to it these days, I can't believe I didn't notice ovulation before I was TTC!
> 
> PS - yes, people giving you advice, that is always a winner isn't it? Women who are LTTTC are like a bunch of doctors already - it's not like there is anything out there we haven't heard of! And if anyone tells me to relax these days, they are really asking for trouble!
> 
> Yes, I find it VERY relaxing being pumped full of IVF drugs and visiting the clinic every two days! It's great! ha ha....
> 
> Yomo, yay for your ov signs as well! I had worse pains on clomid too, I think it's pretty universal that one. And worse PMS symptoms too, but fingers crossed you get to dodge that one!
> 
> Daisi, thanks for the symptom update! I can understand wanting to pee on multiple sticks, bless you! I hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you, so you can get the scan out of the way and have some peace of mind.
> 
> Lady, good to hear that your ov pain has stopped! Maybe you have ovulated a football team like Kel, lol! Sounds like all your bases are definitely covered, so welcome to the 2WW!
> 
> Nina, your symptoms sound good - keep us posted!
> 
> Faith, anything going on with you yet? I think you must be about 4DPO now right?
> 
> TTC, I'm really sorry to hear the witch got you. I have the same comment for you as I did for Lola... people are idiots! You can't stop trying and hope it will happen...if you stop trying you have NO chance! For people in our situation, trying is all we've got. You've got to find the strength to keep fighting, even when you're tired and you're over it. Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> DragonMummy, LOL! I think we are all on the same page on this one!! :rofl:What's happening with you lady, what CD now?
> 
> I have a WHOLE day of IVF appointments today. We have a mandatory counselling session, a session with the nurses where they show me how to give myself the injections, and one with the finance guy so we can pay up!:dohh:
> 
> Will report back on how it all goes later!
> 
> Lots of love and babydust!

Your right the OV are sooo bad, it's worse than my normal AF pains! But at least I wont miss OV :happydance:

Sorry I missed this post yesterday, I hope the appointments went well x


----------



## yomo

Faithpatience said:


> Hi everyone again,
> 
> 
> Lola, Yomo,Nina I hope u r all goin great...:hugs:
> 
> Daisi, I hope the scan will give u some rest..I jus hope that the days flies off quickly..but dont worry everything will be alright..:thumbup:
> 
> Kel, we hope u and ur pip(s) are doing great..didnt see any msg from u for a while I guess...:happydance:
> 
> Lady, hope u r done with ur Ov and BDs..its very tiring...and welcome to the 2WW..:flower:
> 
> Nina, so u just have 2-3 days and then u can test..fingers crossed for u hun..:happydance:
> 
> 
> TTC, pls dont loose hope and keep trying..and jus ignore ppl when they start telling u things which u shd do...u jus keep doin what u do...if u feel charts and OPKs helps u I guess u shd continue doing it...theres nothing wrong in being obsessed about TTC coz this is what we want and when we try hard for something we will definitely get it might be it can take a while....but trust me the wait wud be worth hun...good luck to u again..:hugs:
> 
> DragonMummy,I hope u shd be 3dpo?? am I right?? keeping fingers crossed for u hun..:cool:
> 
> Caz, hope u r done with ur clomid pills...u gotto plan ur timings..I guess u have 3-4 days for ur Ovo right?? Wishing u good luck with ur BDs hun...expecting a BFP from u thign month...:hug:
> 
> Mrs JA, good to hear about ur progression about IVF councelling session..u r one more step closer hun...June is jus 2 weeks away now...I hope everything goes well with ur first cycle of IVF..my prayers for u...:wohoo:
> 
> 
> About me, am 5-6dpo and no symptoms...looks like Ive already waited for 6 years..:-( days are goin soooooo slowwww....am jus getting impatient and frustrated....:dohh:
> 
> If Ive missed anyone here pls forgive me...I wish u good luck..

Hi, 

I am ok thanks, same as you the wait is killing me, but good things come to those who wait :haha:

Hope you are well x


----------



## yomo

Morning Ladies, 

How is everyone today? The sun is shinning! and it's Frrrriiiiiidddddaaaayyyy lol

xx


----------



## lola13

It's good to have you back, Sarlar! We'll be waiting patiently with you :)

CD15 here and still High on CBFM. I love my strategy of waiting to BD - way less pressure & hopefully it will increase our chances. I'm off for a weekend away but will try to check in through my phone.

Sprinkling blessings on all of you.


----------



## sarlar

thanks lola, great to be back!!:hugs:

CD 15 wohoo!! hopefully by waiting to bd you have managed to save up loads of super :spermy: !! Enjoy a great weekend away, you deserve it:wine:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all well todayx x x


----------



## nina78

Hi there, 

faithpatience - you are now about 7dpo, right? are you experience anything??? I didn't until this morning. today I am 7-8 dpo and have very mild cramping, that's about it. 

sarlar - welcome back! vacations are always great!!! good luck with your new cycle!

TTC - i hope you catch that eggie this time around. i know how frustrating it can be. 

mrsja - good luck with IVF!!! i am soooo happy it's finally here. i had done ivf 2 yrs ago so i know the feeling of poking yourself on daily basis - but the result will be very well worth it!!!!!!!!

ladyblush - get going with bd-ing!!!! call you husband to come home and get busy lady!!!!!!!!!!! 

yomo - how many dpo's are you??

lola13 - who knows, maybe your tactic will pay of this month!!! so when that eggie shows up on cbfm - get busy!!!!

AFM - nothing new, today i'm 7 or 8 dpo.....this morning and had very mild cramping and that was it!!! my bbs are bit fuller today, but not much to get excited about. i am thinking about doing hpt soon, but on the other hand maybe not. i don't wanna begin obsessing with it. and to tell you the truth, i really don't think this month is the month....


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - welcome back.....you sound refreshed....makes me want to move up my vacation and go NOW....LOL....

faith - thanks for the kind words!!! It is really nice to have women in my situation that I can turn to and they completely understand without me even saying to much.

nina- thank you, I hope we all catch those eggys this month...

Caz - hows things today for you?

Well nothing new to report here, I am cd2 and already this cycle is dragging......I cant wait to be inthe tww and symptom spotting and feeling all excited....I know that is weird but I prefer that than what i am going through now.......I hope all you ladies are doing great!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

ok hunnie just hate the wait now for o hope me and you get are sticky :bfp: s this month x x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah me too! I start my Clomid on Monday...I cant wait till I finish taking them...Seems each month the headaches get worse!


----------



## daisii

Hi ladies,

Sarlar, hope you had a good rest, nice to see you back.

TTC- good luck with this round of clomid; I hope for no headaches or side effects of any kind for you.

nina, god luck with the tww. and good luck with testing. let us know when you crack!!!

FP- good luck with the tww, do you have any symptoms?

JA- good luck with the ivf, I had to inject my friend a couple of yers ago on a daily basis as we were on holiday and she was in the middle of IVF!!!! did they make you practice on an orange?

LB- good luck!!!!! and have a good rest in a few days time when the marathon is over!

Lola- good luck and have a lovely weekend.

yomo- hope you ok and holding up in the wait! hoping for good news for you!

sorry to anyone I missed!

no change from me! did another hpt today!!!! clearblue digital now reads pregnant 3+ weeks. Had to check! Appart from sore boobs, I don't feel pregnant!!! If I had not done the clomid and tested, I honestly think I would not know! grrr! it makes me worried! I can't wait for morning sickness to reassure me! I tried to convince DH that we should pay £80-£100 for a private early scan to check if everything is ok, but he said it was a waste of money and we could buy a cot with that money in a couple of months instead! We settled on me going to the docs next week to ask for bloods to see if everything seems ok! I think I am cracking up!!!!! I mean I have no bad symptoms, no spotting, only very mild cramping approx 3-4 times a day, but I get so worried! 

sorry for having a moan on here, I know it's not what you all want to hear and I desperatley want you all to join me stressing about your own little beans!!!!

Oh sorry rambled on again!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks daisii, but if it makes you feel any better, i have a sister who has had 2 babies and she had no symptoms at all.....not evens ore boobs....also keep in mind teh sore boobs is a good thing b/c that means the progesterone is there to keep the pregnancy...dont worry about moaning, I would be worried to....did you temp at all?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah me too! I start my Clomid on Monday...I cant wait till I finish taking them...Seems each month the headaches get worse!

i no i have had that as well hotfluses haha it awful isnt it x x x :hugs:


----------



## daisii

TTC- I never did temps, but ov packs (internet cheepies) obsessivley! I generally run a bit warmer than most people and my temp can fluctuate a bit at any time of the month so I never bothered!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok, I just was asking so I could stalk your chart....hahahahaha...I am an avid stalker.....dr appt in 1 week right?


----------



## daisii

going to make an appointment hopefully on tuesday! I still really want an early scan! but i'd want him with me so i can't sneek off with out him knowing!!!!!!! grrr dh's!!!!! 

sorry no chart to stalk!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh great caz....cant wait for the hot flashes to start....LOL....esp how hot it has been getting here....92 degrees F today!


----------



## lady blush

Good evening ladies


Hope you are all well.

daisi- i cant wait to have a few days off from all this bd its realy tiring espeacialy as i never used opks so i had no idea when it would be the ov day i just went with the symptoms......................congrats on the cb digi giving u 3+ im sure everything will be just fine hun.

TTC-i know what u mean about the headaches they are terrorble.

lola-hows it going hun eny sign of ov?

mrsfa-how are you hun how was your appointments today?

sorry if i missed eny1.

I have managed to bd this afternoon and hopefully will bd again later on this evening if dp is up for it :shrug:i still have alot of cramping down below and have started getting a big ass headache its probably got something to do with the ov.

how is ever1 else feeling?

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well lady I am feeling how I usually feel on cd2....crampy, bitchy, and ready to drink a bottle of wine....LOL.....I am off...I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## lady blush

ttcbaby117 said:


> well lady I am feeling how I usually feel on cd2....crampy, bitchy, and ready to drink a bottle of wine....LOL.....I am off...I hope you have a great weekend!

awww hun hang in there have a glass of wine hun it wont do no harm im sure LOL have a lovely weekend hun :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

I have been asked to write pg updates in my journal so if you would like to keep an eye on me my journal is: x Kel's Diary x


----------



## sarlar

Nina-I sure hate that 2ww but i thing it would be great it you made it until day 12-14 if you arent going too wacko by then:wacko: Praying for another bfp for our thread!!:yipee:

TTC- not lookin forward to all those side effects-hope you feel better soon:wine: enjoy some wine and relaxation!!

Dais-so happy to hear the little one is doing well-i cant imagine waiting for the us- i would be so worried and impatient!! Hope the days fly by:winkwink:

Yomo/blush-hope you are getting some :sex:!! it must be that time.... otherwise, good luck heading into that 2ww:loopy:

AFM- extremely Sore (.)(.) and cramps everyday-man I love provera:muaha: four more pills...thank god!! waiting as usual....


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls

Its gone abit quite on here hopefully every1 is enjoying their weekend.


Well into to the 2ww i go, ive done everything i can now. the waiting is gonna be so hard and long.

I just dont know if i cracked it this month, but all i know is i did a :sex: marathon this cycle which has left me so tired and abit sore :blush: (sorry tmi lol) 

I just dont know and im not very hopeful tbh, this 2ww is gonna drive me up the wall.

sarlar-hope your feeling better from the cramps.x

lola-hope your enjoying your weekend away.x

mrsfa-how are you hun.x

daisii&kel hope your beans are doing great.x

ttc-how are you hun? x

faith&yomo how is it going? x

nina-have you tested yet? good luck hun.x

sorry if ive missed eny1 hope you are all well and having lots of :sex: and alot of patience to those in the 2ww.
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## nina78

dizzikel - 3 pips so far?!?!?!? LOL!!!!! from none for the whole 3 yrs to 3 at one time! I am sooo happy for you!!!!! I would also take 2-3-4 within seconds!!! your story gives me hope. I am on the 4th year of ttc and still nothing. but because you have aslo ovulated on your own, just like me.......then maybe, just maybe there is hope for me for this cycle, even though it's very hard to stay positive after so many years of dissapointments......

ladyblush - good luck in your 2ww!!!!! i now every minute seems like ages, but eventually it will pass. 

AFM - on 8-9 dpo. I really didn't plan to POAS until i'm late (if that would happen), but for some stupid reason, yesterday i ordered 25 cheapie hpt's from internet. i have no idea how good they are, but i guess poas -ing madness will begin as soon as i get them. 
i don't know girls....i am trying to stay positive - but it's just not hapenning. i am feeling down for the past few days. it just doesn't seem like bfp will ever happen to me. so far i have no symptoms (which could be good or bad). i don't know what it will take for me to be a mommy..... :nope:


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how ae you all x x x x


----------



## daisii

nina, I don't want to get your hopes up but thats exactly hw I felt last cycle! With no symptoms (far fewer than any other month!!!!) and just down like I had given up hope!! And then I got my BFP! Started feeling like that aout 7/8dpo right up until I got the BFP! So stay in there and good luck!


----------



## dizzikel

nina78 said:


> dizzikel - 3 pips so far?!?!?!? LOL!!!!! from none for the whole 3 yrs to 3 at one time! I am sooo happy for you!!!!! I would also take 2-3-4 within seconds!!! your story gives me hope. I am on the 4th year of ttc and still nothing. but because you have aslo ovulated on your own, just like me.......then maybe, just maybe there is hope for me for this cycle, even though it's very hard to stay positive after so many years of dissapointments......
> 
> ladyblush - good luck in your 2ww!!!!! i now every minute seems like ages, but eventually it will pass.
> 
> AFM - on 8-9 dpo. I really didn't plan to POAS until i'm late (if that would happen), but for some stupid reason, yesterday i ordered 25 cheapie hpt's from internet. i have no idea how good they are, but i guess poas -ing madness will begin as soon as i get them.
> i don't know girls....i am trying to stay positive - but it's just not hapenning. i am feeling down for the past few days. it just doesn't seem like bfp will ever happen to me. so far i have no symptoms (which could be good or bad). i don't know what it will take for me to be a mommy..... :nope:

Don't give up :hugs:! I know it is easy to after so long but you will get your baby hun! Keep strong, I know it is easier said than done but miracles do happen, I never thought 2 weeks ago that I would be in this position! Fingers crossed for you.... I was very down the week before I got my BFP so fingers crossed xx


----------



## yomo

daisii said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sarlar, hope you had a good rest, nice to see you back.
> 
> TTC- good luck with this round of clomid; I hope for no headaches or side effects of any kind for you.
> 
> nina, god luck with the tww. and good luck with testing. let us know when you crack!!!
> 
> FP- good luck with the tww, do you have any symptoms?
> 
> JA- good luck with the ivf, I had to inject my friend a couple of yers ago on a daily basis as we were on holiday and she was in the middle of IVF!!!! did they make you practice on an orange?
> 
> LB- good luck!!!!! and have a good rest in a few days time when the marathon is over!
> 
> Lola- good luck and have a lovely weekend.
> 
> yomo- hope you ok and holding up in the wait! hoping for good news for you!
> 
> sorry to anyone I missed!
> 
> no change from me! did another hpt today!!!! clearblue digital now reads pregnant 3+ weeks. Had to check! Appart from sore boobs, I don't feel pregnant!!! If I had not done the clomid and tested, I honestly think I would not know! grrr! it makes me worried! I can't wait for morning sickness to reassure me! I tried to convince DH that we should pay £80-£100 for a private early scan to check if everything is ok, but he said it was a waste of money and we could buy a cot with that money in a couple of months instead! We settled on me going to the docs next week to ask for bloods to see if everything seems ok! I think I am cracking up!!!!! I mean I have no bad symptoms, no spotting, only very mild cramping approx 3-4 times a day, but I get so worried!
> 
> sorry for having a moan on here, I know it's not what you all want to hear and I desperatley want you all to join me stressing about your own little beans!!!!
> 
> Oh sorry rambled on again!!!

Thanks, Don't wish that morning sickness on...... you shall be on here on a couple of weeks saying god I wish the morning sickness would go away :haha:

put ya feet up xx


----------



## yomo

I can totally agree with you.....but surely all this hard work will pay off, I have borrowed my niece today she is 21 months we have taken her to the park and we have fed the ducks. Got my nephew coming tomorrow he is 3 months, I have to keep getting my fill with them only trouble is I never want to give them back. We need to keep our chin up at least we have each other x

Sorry if I don't come on here that often, I am also up to sommat so don't get much spare time, dont think I am ignoring you lovely ladies xx


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

I am a bit blah today, having just got home from a baby shower for a friend (which I am sure everybody on this thread can also relate to!!) :dohh:

So, my IVF appointment on Friday was OK and all pretty standard, but I'm not very happy with my doctor. For some reason his office didn't lock in dates for the next phase of my treatment when they should have, so we might now be delayed by a couple of weeks. Grrrr! Waiting to hear more about that tomorrow, so stay tuned...

The good news is that I made it through injection training, so I am now fully qualified to start injecting myself in the stomach at will! Yayyy!

Sarlar, welcome back!!! So nice to see you in the thread again, and glad you had a great holiday! My fingers are crossed that the witch flies in quickly, so you can get started on your clomid cycle! 

Faith, glad to see you making your way through the 2WW. I hope the time goes quickly and you come out the other side with a BFP honey!

Lady, yayyy for finishing the BD marathon and making it into the 2WW also! I know what you mean about dp getting sick of all the compulsory BD. It's not fun for anyone really is it?! Sounds like you've covered all your bases though, so well done.

Speaking of BD - Lola, I'm loving the strategy of waiting til you get the peak and not overdoing it. Good thinking lady! It's all just too much otherwise isn't it? Anyway, let us know how you're getting on - hope the weekend away was great.

Nina, your symptoms are still sounding good - let's hope you are our next thread BFP!:happydance:

TTC, Caz, Daisi and Kel - hope you guys are good!

Lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope all is fine x x x x


----------



## sarlar

MrsJa: Totally understand about the baby shower! double edged sword for sure. Hang tough :bodyb: Hoping your appointments get straightened out and you continue on the fast track to IVF!!

Faith and lady- good luck during this most difficult 2week period!! praying for the witch to stay far far away!!

Lola, ttc, caz- hope everything is going well and your symptoms arent too bad!

Nina-BFP BFP BFP!!!

Dais, Kel: keep taking care of those little beans!
Kel-is there for sure triplets?? i think i missed a post or something when i was gone!! fill me in!!

Everybody else, hugs and dust:friends:


----------



## sarlar

PS. MRS JA I Love your wedding picture!! BEAutiful!


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all. Guess I am NOT in the 2ww anymore. Temps have stayed low despite ewcm and +opks and my crosshairs have gone now. Boo....


----------



## nina78

thank you for all the best wishes girls and wishing me a bfp!!!! oh God, i really hope all of you are right!!!!

yesterday i went to my friend's son's b-day. he just turned 2 and there were all moms with young kids!!!!! except me of course. and obviously everybudy kept on asking...."what is going on with you??? anything new???" - i just wanted to slap them across their face. i mean don't they know by now not to ask!?!?!? or if there was something new, that i would've told them....they really pissed me of. anyway today is the new day....

dragonmummy - does that mean you didn't even O yet?? do you think you will?

mrsja - some clinics are just not competant enough....i hate when that happens. but, don't worry....they will sort everything out and before you know it, you will have 2 strong lines on your hpt!!!!!! are you doing a long or short ivf protocol??

kel, daisii - thank you so much for your encourgement!!!! i hope i join you this month! can i aks you when did you start having sore bbs???? if at all???

yomo - how many days post O are you?? any symptoms???

sarlar - thanx for BFP wish!!!! i hope you get one this month as well!!!

caz - how are you feeling so far??? did you start clomid yet??

AFM - 9 or 10 dpo. absolutely no symptoms....no sore bbs, no cramps, no twinges, no nothing!!! what is going on???? every other month i have at least one or two symptoms - but then bfn as well. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh......

kel, daisii - did yo feel anything at all before expected bfp???
xoxoxox


----------



## caz & bob

ye hunnie i have finished it hun i am ready to ovulat because im getting af like pains xxxxxx


----------



## DragonMummy

@Nina - no idea! I thought I had but temps haven't confirmed. I could go for CD21 bloods on Tuesday morning but I dont really see the point - my chart is pretty conclusive. :(


----------



## daisii

Hi all, good luck everyone. 

DM hope the chart is wrong and that everything goes well this next week.

Nina- I only started to get sore bb this last week, but they are still not hugely sore just a bit tender. My only other symptoms were a bit of hip pain at about 9dpo (felt like my endometriosis pain was back! Got very upset at this point!!! and I got a cold that started about 8dpo. But that is it. everyother month I had twinges galore, sore bb's etc. But the month I got my bfp, I was absolutly convinced I was out!!!!!

Best of uck, when are you testing?

I am still trying to work on DH (gently!) for an early scan!!!!! we shall see how it goes.

best of luck with oving, tww, testing where-ever anyone is.

Kel- any more scans booked? Three so far that's amazing!!!!


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls.

How are you all?

nina- i know how it feels when you go to a kids party and every one asks you when will it be you grrrrrrrrrr i hate that. my little brother's party is in june and 4 of my family members are pregnant and due in july/august/september and im not looking forward to all the pregnancy talk etc.its going to be realy hard espeacialy if im not pregnant by then :cry:.

Well im currently 2DPO and have no symptoms (i wouldent expect to have them any way as it is way to early for that) the only thing ive been experiencing since this morning is an ache in my uterus it feels quite sore dont know what that is all about.

I hope you are all keeping well and hopefully enjoying your sunday i cant realy say im enjoying mine as the weather is so miserable around here :growlmad:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## dizzikel

daisii said:


> Hi all, good luck everyone.
> 
> DM hope the chart is wrong and that everything goes well this next week.
> 
> Nina- I only started to get sore bb this last week, but they are still not hugely sore just a bit tender. My only other symptoms were a bit of hip pain at about 9dpo (felt like my endometriosis pain was back! Got very upset at this point!!! and I got a cold that started about 8dpo. But that is it. everyother month I had twinges galore, sore bb's etc. But the month I got my bfp, I was absolutly convinced I was out!!!!!
> 
> Best of uck, when are you testing?
> 
> I am still trying to work on DH (gently!) for an early scan!!!!! we shall see how it goes.
> 
> best of luck with oving, tww, testing where-ever anyone is.
> 
> Kel- any more scans booked? Three so far that's amazing!!!!

Hi hun,

I have one on Tuesday..... would be lovely if DH would agree! 

I am now updating in my pg journal: x Kel's Diary x


----------



## yomo

nina78 said:


> thank you for all the best wishes girls and wishing me a bfp!!!! oh God, i really hope all of you are right!!!!
> 
> yesterday i went to my friend's son's b-day. he just turned 2 and there were all moms with young kids!!!!! except me of course. and obviously everybudy kept on asking...."what is going on with you??? anything new???" - i just wanted to slap them across their face. i mean don't they know by now not to ask!?!?!? or if there was something new, that i would've told them....they really pissed me of. anyway today is the new day....
> 
> dragonmummy - does that mean you didn't even O yet?? do you think you will?
> 
> mrsja - some clinics are just not competant enough....i hate when that happens. but, don't worry....they will sort everything out and before you know it, you will have 2 strong lines on your hpt!!!!!! are you doing a long or short ivf protocol??
> 
> kel, daisii - thank you so much for your encourgement!!!! i hope i join you this month! can i aks you when did you start having sore bbs???? if at all???
> 
> yomo - how many days post O are you?? any symptoms???
> 
> sarlar - thanx for BFP wish!!!! i hope you get one this month as well!!!
> 
> caz - how are you feeling so far??? did you start clomid yet??
> 
> AFM - 9 or 10 dpo. absolutely no symptoms....no sore bbs, no cramps, no twinges, no nothing!!! what is going on???? every other month i have at least one or two symptoms - but then bfn as well. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh......
> 
> kel, daisii - did yo feel anything at all before expected bfp???
> xoxoxox

Think I am 4dpo no symptoms but I am getting AF pains???How are you? xx


----------



## Faithpatience

Nina- have u done hpt yet?? This wait is killing me.. I think u r about 3 to 4 days ahead if me.. Wishing u good luck Hun for BFP..
yomo- so how many dpo r u now?? Any symptoms huh?? Stay positive.. Baby dust to u..
ttc- I guess u r done with ur clomid now.. So how r u goin Hun? Jest prepare itself for all those bd's.. 
lady- hope u r fine Hun..
dragon mum- don't give up.. Until u miss or get ur periods u r not out and we r counting u in for a BFP this month..
mrsja- sorry to hear about missing ur appointment dates n stuff.. It's so frustrating when things happen thus way.. Hopefully everything is gonna begin soooo soooon ... Fingers crossed for u Hun.. Btw ur profile pic looks great...
salar- hope u had a good holiday.. Iguess ur done with provera rite? Have u got ur af yet? Hope it shows up soon for u to start taking clomid..good luck
kel& daisi- hope u ladies n ur lil beans r doing great.. So how's everything goin? Scan n stuff.. Keep us all posted.. U girls r our source of energy n inspiration..

About myself... I think am 7-8dpo.. No symptoms as such.. Feeling pretty normal... Jus had milky white cm ( little bit ) sorry TMI...
I have very very mild back ache.. And a bit of bloating n I think that's coz of clomid's side effect.. Have to pull on this week...

If I have missed anyone sorry..i wish u all. Goodluck with ttc..
Wishing u all for a BFP...
C ya.....


----------



## TntArs06

LOL13- I hope you get a BFP this month. My dr told me that the second dose is usually successful. So hopefully it come back +!! 

My dr gave me estrogen and clomid 100mg to help with CM as well. Im hoping we have good luck on the second round this month! Fingers and toes crossed.
:dust:


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Um, did I miss something??? Did someone say Kel is having TRIPLETS???

Kel, what is going on???

Daisii, I hope you get your DH on board so you can have that scan you want, and that you're feeling good this week :flower:

DragonMummy, hope you're OK honey. That sucks about your chart. I really hope your time in the 2WW is not over, but I'm sure you know better than we do. Could this be an opportune time for a glass of wine??:hugs:

Faith, yomo, lola and lady, good luck with your continuing 2WW's

Sarlar, thanks for the support on all things IVF. (PS - I love that pic from my wedding too, the photographer did an awesome job!)

So I did manage to get the next lot of dates from the IVF clinic at last today. I'll start on Synarel this Thursday, then the Gonal-F injections on June 2. Then if all goes to plan we'll be doing our first transfer around June 15.
Fingers crossed ladies!!!


----------



## lola13

Good morning, ladies! I think I've caught up on all the postings these last few days. 

There are so many of us now to mention by name. Sorry if I don't make complete rounds.

Jess - so glad your plan is back on track. Crack the whip if you have to!

Kel - so we should know tomorrow how many pips, right? If there are more than two, can I have one??!

Daisii- Hoping we get a glimpse of your pip soon.

Sarlar - You should be just about done with the provera now. Can't wait for you to officially start the clomid. You've been like our little sister this whole time!

Tnt - welcome & thanks for the good wishes. Sending you loads of luck for your second round, too. Keep us posted.

Faith - I think you'll be our first to report results for this cycle. Let's set a good pace for this thread!

Lady - I really hope you have your own stories to share at that party. Of course I'm sure you'll be sensitive to anyone else attending that might be in our shoes! 

Nina & Yomo - I'm right behind you in cycle days. Here's to the longest two weeks!

I finally got my peak this morning and managed to BD before DH went off to work. I probably could have waited until tonight, but then I would worry all day that my egg would pop early. My plan is to do it again tomorrow morning. That should cover all bases, although I always stress out that I haven't done enough at the right time. I'm just glad the testing is over for now!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how is all today x x x x


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls

lola-yey for the peak, i think your plan is great hun.x

mrsja-yey for getting all the appointments sorted its not too long till the 15th of june im excited for you huni i wish you all the luck in this world for a bfp :kiss:

faith-how you feeling hun still no symptoms? i hope you get some good news in a few days.x

dragons mummy-hang in there hun ur still in with a chance.x

daisi-kel- how r u girlies feeling? wow kel triplets yey.x

ttc-how r u hun?

caz- how r u hun?

sorry if ive missed eny1.

Well im currently 3 dpo and have noticed this morning that 1 of my nips is sore(sorry tmi) that is weird as ive never had sore nips ever before just sore breasts when my af is around the corner so hopefully its a start of something good. i also have a feeling of a uti as i keep wanting to pee and if i dont go straigh away i get realy bad cramps down below.

I think all these symptoms might be linked to clomid as it is way to early for it to be a pregnancy :dohh:

we'll see what happens in a weeks time im thinking of testing next week monday as i will be 11dpo but not very hopeful that i would get a BFP :cry:

how is every1 feeling?
:kiss::hugs:


----------



## yomo

lady blush said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> lola-yey for the peak, i think your plan is great hun.x
> 
> mrsja-yey for getting all the appointments sorted its not too long till the 15th of june im excited for you huni i wish you all the luck in this world for a bfp :kiss:
> 
> faith-how you feeling hun still no symptoms? i hope you get some good news in a few days.x
> 
> dragons mummy-hang in there hun ur still in with a chance.x
> 
> daisi-kel- how r u girlies feeling? wow kel triplets yey.x
> 
> ttc-how r u hun?
> 
> caz- how r u hun?
> 
> sorry if ive missed eny1.
> 
> Well im currently 3 dpo and have noticed this morning that 1 of my nips is sore(sorry tmi) that is weird as ive never had sore nips ever before just sore breasts when my af is around the corner so hopefully its a start of something good. i also have a feeling of a uti as i keep wanting to pee and if i dont go straigh away i get realy bad cramps down below.
> 
> I think all these symptoms might be linked to clomid as it is way to early for it to be a pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> we'll see what happens in a weeks time im thinking of testing next week monday as i will be 11dpo but not very hopeful that i would get a BFP :cry:
> 
> how is every1 feeling?
> :kiss::hugs:

Good luck honey! If Lou can do it you can! xx


----------



## lady blush

yomo said:


> lady blush said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> lola-yey for the peak, i think your plan is great hun.x
> 
> mrsja-yey for getting all the appointments sorted its not too long till the 15th of june im excited for you huni i wish you all the luck in this world for a bfp :kiss:
> 
> faith-how you feeling hun still no symptoms? i hope you get some good news in a few days.x
> 
> dragons mummy-hang in there hun ur still in with a chance.x
> 
> daisi-kel- how r u girlies feeling? wow kel triplets yey.x
> 
> ttc-how r u hun?
> 
> caz- how r u hun?
> 
> sorry if ive missed eny1.
> 
> Well im currently 3 dpo and have noticed this morning that 1 of my nips is sore(sorry tmi) that is weird as ive never had sore nips ever before just sore breasts when my af is around the corner so hopefully its a start of something good. i also have a feeling of a uti as i keep wanting to pee and if i dont go straigh away i get realy bad cramps down below.
> 
> I think all these symptoms might be linked to clomid as it is way to early for it to be a pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> we'll see what happens in a weeks time im thinking of testing next week monday as i will be 11dpo but not very hopeful that i would get a BFP :cry:
> 
> how is every1 feeling?
> :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Good luck honey! If Lou can do it you can! xxClick to expand...

thank you huni.x how r u eny symptoms yet?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - I have been so busy all weekend I hardly got to log in....Missing you guys....it was DH bday and we whopped it up all weekend....I am soooo tired now and trying to concentrate on work...not happening.....hahahaha. Well I start my 3rd and last cycle of clomid tonight. I hope it works!


How is everyone today?


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Good to see everyone back for the start of the week... it was a bit quiet over the weekend. :)

I'm ok thank you... should know a little more tomorrow! Feeling very nervous at the moment but my appointment is at 10am so don't have to work too much longer. 

Lola: Glad that you got your peak hun..... go girl! 
MrsJA: IVF will be here before you know it! How exciting! 
Daisi: Any news on your scan yet?
Not quite got up to speed on everyone at the moment but I hope you guys are all doing well :) 

Lots of love

Kel x


----------



## TntArs06

I know this sounds kinda dumb but how do you join the group? Do you have to be invited or am I missing something? LOL :happydance:


----------



## lola13

Tnt - how sweet, you're in!!! The only initiation is telling us your story. We're listening...


----------



## TntArs06

lola13 said:


> Tnt - how sweet, you're in!!! The only initiation is telling us your story. We're listening...

Haha well thank you. :happydance:

Well I found out I have stage 3 Endo last summer of 09. I had a Laparoscopy in June 09 and they found massive adhesions and scars. They couldn't figure out whether to burn them out or leave it alone, sense they couldn't tell which is what (i thought that was weird). So they put me on lupron for 9 months. I FINALLY got off that injection 3 months ago. My AF came back last month so my dr started me on 50mg of clomid. BFN last month...which I didn't expect it to work. So now just waiting for AF to end in a day or so we can try again. I am on 100mg of clomid now and estrogen at night to produce more CM. I am also taking prenats, fish oil, b6, b12, vitamin c, and folic acid. I also just started robitussin and baby aspiring 81mg. So hopefully im not overdoing it.

But sense I was "told" it would be hard to concieve, I will do ANYTHING it takes to get a BFP. I drink one diet coke (my coffee) in the AM. Dont smoke (quit a year ago) and stopped ALL my other meds.

My dr said if I dont get a BFP this month then I will the Lap surgery again and hopefully clean everything out. I do know my left fallopian tube is decreased in size so hopefully that doesn't hold me back.:winkwink:

Anyone know what OPK strips will do sense were on clomid? And how dependable is the body temp thing? I do everymorning at the same time.

Hope you ladies have a wonderful day and week! :hugs:


----------



## nina78

Welcome tnt!!!!! Wishing you a bfp this month so that you can skip your surgeries..... This the right thread for you!!! So many wonderful gilrs!!!!

kel - can't wait for your app tomorrow!! i am dying to know how many bambinos you have!!! p.s. was this your first cycle on clomid? and how many mg???

lola - welcome to 2ww!!!! try to keep your busy since this is insane!!!! i am already on 11dpo and dying!!!

ttc - good luck with your 3rd round!!! you know what they say right? - 3rd is the charm!!!!

ladyblush, yomo - welcome as well to 2ww!!!! I know it's a bit early for any symptoms but keep us posted anything should happen!!!

faithpatience - i think you are right there close to me! are you feeling anything???

AFM - again nothing too crazy. I am 10 or 11 dpo and this morning i had very little pain on both on my ovaries. also ive noticed that my bbs hurt a bit, but it's strange. they are not sore but hurt from within?!?!? kinda weird....but now it's gone. i am not sure if i will poas yet. maybe with cheapy hpt, but i didn't get them yet. i think by tomorrow or day after they should be here. i'll let you know. honestly i am expecting a bfn......but i know anything is possible. 

p.s. how do you ladies ass your signature??


----------



## nina78

Welcome tnt!!!!! Wishing you a bfp this month so that you can skip your surgeries..... This the right thread for you!!! So many wonderful gilrs!!!!

kel - can't wait for your app tomorrow!! i am dying to know how many bambinos you have!!! p.s. was this your first cycle on clomid? and how many mg???

lola - welcome to 2ww!!!! try to keep your busy since this is insane!!!! i am already on 11dpo and dying!!!

ttc - good luck with your 3rd round!!! you know what they say right? - 3rd is the charm!!!!

ladyblush, yomo - welcome as well to 2ww!!!! I know it's a bit early for any symptoms but keep us posted anything should happen!!!

faithpatience - i think you are right there close to me! are you feeling anything???

AFM - again nothing too crazy. I am 10 or 11 dpo and this morning i had very little pain on both on my ovaries. also ive noticed that my bbs hurt a bit, but it's strange. they are not sore but hurt from within?!?!? kinda weird....but now it's gone. i am not sure if i will poas yet. maybe with cheapy hpt, but i didn't get them yet. i think by tomorrow or day after they should be here. i'll let you know. honestly i am expecting a bfn......but i know anything is possible. 

p.s. how do you ladies add your signature??


----------



## nina78

just checking if my signature works.....


----------



## TntArs06

Nina78- Thank you. I hope I do as well. I really dont want the surgery but I heard if you have the surgery...right after you heal...you have a better chance for a BFP. So we will see. I am with you of not getting hopes up..well at least trying not to. Its hard when you think about it all the time. I really hope you get a :bfp: this month. That would GREAT!! :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

nina78 said:


> Welcome tnt!!!!! Wishing you a bfp this month so that you can skip your surgeries..... This the right thread for you!!! So many wonderful gilrs!!!!
> 
> kel - can't wait for your app tomorrow!! i am dying to know how many bambinos you have!!! p.s. was this your first cycle on clomid? and how many mg???
> 
> lola - welcome to 2ww!!!! try to keep your busy since this is insane!!!! i am already on 11dpo and dying!!!
> 
> ttc - good luck with your 3rd round!!! you know what they say right? - 3rd is the charm!!!!
> 
> ladyblush, yomo - welcome as well to 2ww!!!! I know it's a bit early for any symptoms but keep us posted anything should happen!!!
> 
> faithpatience - i think you are right there close to me! are you feeling anything???
> 
> AFM - again nothing too crazy. I am 10 or 11 dpo and this morning i had very little pain on both on my ovaries. also ive noticed that my bbs hurt a bit, but it's strange. they are not sore but hurt from within?!?!? kinda weird....but now it's gone. i am not sure if i will poas yet. maybe with cheapy hpt, but i didn't get them yet. i think by tomorrow or day after they should be here. i'll let you know. honestly i am expecting a bfn......but i know anything is possible.
> 
> p.s. how do you ladies add your signature??

Hi hun,

Yes, it was my first cycle of clomid although I thought I had started my period so then took my second cycle of clomid :dohh:

I was on 50mg ....when I had my first early scan last week they noticed that I had overstimulated and had 8 more follicles on my ovaries. It is all a bit scarey really! I already have 'linea negra' which is another indicator!

Kel x


----------



## daisii

hi all! welcome tnt! I have endo and got pregnant 2 months after the surgery on clomid! best of luck to you!

sorry can't stop long today, loads to do but had to catch up on everyone first! Kel I amdying to know about your scan tomorrow and so jealous that you get one!!!! I might go to my gp and beg!!!!! (no luck on the private test yet, still being the perfect wife and hoping it pays off!!!!!!).

nina test test test you are driving me crazy!!!! best of luck.

everyone else hope all is going well with ov/tww/ivf waits etc


----------



## TntArs06

daisii said:


> hi all! welcome tnt! I have endo and got pregnant 2 months after the surgery on clomid! best of luck to you!
> 
> sorry can't stop long today, loads to do but had to catch up on everyone first! Kel I amdying to know about your scan tomorrow and so jealous that you get one!!!! I might go to my gp and beg!!!!! (no luck on the private test yet, still being the perfect wife and hoping it pays off!!!!!!).
> 
> nina test test test you are driving me crazy!!!! best of luck.
> 
> everyone else hope all is going well with ov/tww/ivf waits etc

I read that you got pregnant after the surgery? Thats amazing. What stage are you? I too have Endo and am TTC#1. So its nice to see someone that got preg with Endo. What all did you do/take to help with Endo?

Thank you very much.....


----------



## daisii

After the surgery i just exercised to help with the endoand I took 100mg clomid days 2-6. I took folic acid too ut nothing else, tried to eat healthy etc. My tubes were clear of endo so I was lucky there but it was on my bladder, large intestine and sciatic nerve I think!!!! was a bit fuzzy post surgery when all this was explained to me!!!! I am proof though that it can happen. the pain every month was unbearable not to mention the infertility! But the pain was indescribable, sometimes i would just have to stop dead in my tracks because walking was so painful! do you get a lot of pain with it? there is no correlation so I am told between stage of endo and pain!


----------



## TntArs06

That sounds like alot of pain. I too am in alot of pain. And sense were trying my dr wont let me take anything for the pain. I usually take baths or heading pads and walk at night. They said my endo was all over my abdomen and on the stomach wall. Bladder was clear but not sure bout fallopian tubes...all i know is the left one is decreased in size. They didn't seem to know much after my surgery (which upset me a little). Then I was on lupron for 9 months....awful stuff...and will NEVER do it again. Im so happy to know that you got pregnant with everything that happened to you. I too am on 100mg clomid and on days 2-6. My dr said most get preg after the second round on 100mg. So hopefully I will be just as lucky!


----------



## lola13

Nina, I hadn't realized you are 11DPO. After 4 years, I'm really pulling for you. Hope you test soon and give us some good news.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies, would it be inapproriate to ask at what point in your TTC you were prescribed Clomid? Going on just over a year, and if no BFP this month, going to call my doc again for a referral to FS. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi Myturn - I was given it after 10 months of trying....but I am 34 years old and I think my dr figured it would hurt to try. I do Ov on my own but I think he wanted to see if it would boost my fertility. how long have you been trying? have you been diagnosed with any fertility issues? Have you had any testing done?


----------



## TntArs06

MyTurnYet said:


> Hi ladies, would it be inapproriate to ask at what point in your TTC you were prescribed Clomid? Going on just over a year, and if no BFP this month, going to call my doc again for a referral to FS. Thanks for your help!

For me my dr perscribed it right away sense I have stage 3 Endo. But most couples get it 6th month to a year.


----------



## ttcbaby117

daisii - did they tell you what stage endo you had?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks, ladies! We've been TTC for just over a year...at about the 6 month mark, had some tests...FSH, ultrasound, HSG, and SA for DH. All came back ok, but they did find some fibroids. I never had the full blood tests, though (where I think they check to see if you're actually ovulating). My dr. just said since I have fairly regular cycles she doesn't think ovulation is an issue for me. If no BFP this month I'm going to call her again and see if I can get the final tests and/or referral to a specialist. I hope to be joining the Clomid Club after this cycle if no BFP. I'm 32 now. Not sure if that makes a difference or not. :winkwink:

Thanks again and :dust: to you all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

myturn - did they tell you what kind of fibroids you have? I have 1 submucosal which means it is bulging into the uterus and those do cause fertility issues.


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls

tnt-welcome and good luck with the 2nd round of clomid :hugs:

lola-welcome to the 2ww hun good luck.x

faith-you have alot of patience hun to not have tested yet good willpower hun,hope you get a BFP.x

mrsja-how are you hun.x

kel-good luck for your scan this morning cant wait to find out how many you have :happydance:

Well 4 dpo today and this wait is killing me it seems as if the days are dragging grrrrr i hate this wait.
ive been peeing alot since ov and im feeling extremely bloated and one of my nips is a bit sore, oh god i hope this is it :cry:
its way to early for it to be pregnancy symptoms unless i ovulated as early as i initialy thought but dont think thats the case.

How is every1 feeling?

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Jill,

I understand where you are at... becuase of my age I waited a couple of years before we went to the doctors to be referred to the FS. That was last July... and it took until March for me to be prescribed clomid. The FS wanted to do all the tests and since we went on the NHS the wait in between appointments was 3 months. Our TTC problems were unexplained but after one cycle of clomid it worked for us!!!! I got my BFP 2 weeks ago so it was worth the wait.

All the best on your journey xx


----------



## yomo

lady blush said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady blush said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> lola-yey for the peak, i think your plan is great hun.x
> 
> mrsja-yey for getting all the appointments sorted its not too long till the 15th of june im excited for you huni i wish you all the luck in this world for a bfp :kiss:
> 
> faith-how you feeling hun still no symptoms? i hope you get some good news in a few days.x
> 
> dragons mummy-hang in there hun ur still in with a chance.x
> 
> daisi-kel- how r u girlies feeling? wow kel triplets yey.x
> 
> ttc-how r u hun?
> 
> caz- how r u hun?
> 
> sorry if ive missed eny1.
> 
> Well im currently 3 dpo and have noticed this morning that 1 of my nips is sore(sorry tmi) that is weird as ive never had sore nips ever before just sore breasts when my af is around the corner so hopefully its a start of something good. i also have a feeling of a uti as i keep wanting to pee and if i dont go straigh away i get realy bad cramps down below.
> 
> I think all these symptoms might be linked to clomid as it is way to early for it to be a pregnancy :dohh:
> 
> we'll see what happens in a weeks time im thinking of testing next week monday as i will be 11dpo but not very hopeful that i would get a BFP :cry:
> 
> how is every1 feeling?
> :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Good luck honey! If Lou can do it you can! xxClick to expand...
> 
> thank you huni.x how r u eny symptoms yet?[/QUOTE
> 
> No honey same as you have symptoms but it's my first month of Clomid so it will relate to that, I am really chilled this month, somehow feel that it's out of my hands xClick to expand...


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Lola, yay for your peak and getting the BD job done. Good for you honey!:happydance:

Lady, the sore nipples are sounding great! Lol... only in an LTTTC forum would we be congratulating each other on something like sore nipples, or an aching uterus! But you know what I mean!
I got worse pre-AF symptoms than normal when I was on my clomid cycle, especially with twinging pains and all of that business, but I hope the sore nipples are a good sign for you.

DragonMummy any news? Thinking of you...

TTC, I'm glad you whooped it up for the DH's birthday. I hope you had a couple of drinks too! I reckon sometimes you've got to let go a little bit. LTTTC is hard enough without getting to have a glass of wine every now and then!

TNT - Welcome!! I hope your stay here is short and sweet and that you get your BFP this month.

Welcome also to Jill! You are in the right place honey, lots of great girls here. If it's been over a year now I think you're well within your rights to start pushing the specialist for a treatment plan. Hope you get the answers to need to start moving...

Nina, OMG, can't believe you are 11 DPO already! No peeing on sticks lady! Wait til 13 or 14 - then you won't be sad if you get a negative from testing too soon! But that's just me I guess... I know some of you girls love to POAS!

Kel, can't wait to hear about the scan tomorrow!!

Yomo, daisi, caz, faith - hope you guys are good!

No news from me today. This IVF cycle feels like it has lasted a MILLION years already. It is testing every bit of patience I have, but what do you do eh? You just have to hang in there I guess!

Lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## Faithpatience

Good evening ladies,

Nina - you are the top on this list coz u wud be the next person to test..and am keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for u..I guess ur 12dpo rite??

Lola- after all those hardwork done(BDing) girl its time for u to relax...oh no!! but tell me who wud relax in the 2WW wait..this is the loooooongest wait ever..anyways I wish u good luck hun

Yomo- I guess u r closely following me..how many dpo are u in?? my god the wait is jus stretching soo much...but hang in there..good luck..

Salar- I hope ur AF has arrived...so when u r starting on ur clomid hun?? good luck to u..

TTCbaby-I hope u have started ur 3rd round of clomid now..hope u dont have any severe side effects...good luck with it.

Tntars- welcome and good luck with ur clomid cycle..and as daisi suggested getting operated will in turn boost ur chances..jus have ur options open...all the best..

Dragonmum- I hope ur 2WW is goin alright..any symptoms??

MrsJA- cant wait too see u starting ur treatment hun...I hope everything goes well..I saw ur post about some injections and stuff before IVF..wishing u good luck and lots of baby dust to u..today I see another profile pic of urs...u look pretty I shd say!!

Myturn- welcome to this thread..one year wait is more than enough to meet a FS and request for clomid...I hope u dont stay here for long..wishing u a super duper BFP..

Caz - hope u r expecting ur Ovo anytime now..have u started testing (OPKs) hun?

ladyblush- I liked ur comments about me saying I have a lot of patience...not to test..actually am 9 or 10dpo and I have had so many disappointments in the past that am gonna wait until dpo15 to test...and I can see that u r 4 or 5dpo now..am hoping u get ur BFP...I too feel bloated but my nipples are not that sore....

Kel - what happened with ur appointment..fingers crossed for u hun..hope everything went alright....post us a message as soon as u get back from ur doctors office...

Daisi- hope u and ur 3 lil pips are doing great...so when is ur next appointment?

IF I have missed anyone good luck to u all

About me I guess am 9 or 10dpo and am going to test only on 15dpo..I dont want to see any BFN before that...though am really not that positive in expecting a BFP this month atleast I jus want to test just once..so am gonna wait for few more days..I know its difficult but I will try not to test..I dont have any symptoms as such..but am getting periods cramp which is shattering that little hope of mine...something tells me this is not my month again :-(...ladies sorry for the rant...had to vent it out...

Good luck to u all and hope to hear from all of u..

Cheers !!!


----------



## lola13

Jill - My doc prescribed clomid after all clear results on HSG, ovarian reserve & SA. After 3+ years of TTC and no bfp, I wish I'd done it sooner. Don't let your age delay getting help; it's amazing how the years go by & then you have age to contend with, too.

Well after getting my peak yesterday, we BD'd yesterday morning and again this morning. I think that should cover it, don't you? I don't know if DH will be up for another try this cycle. I had cramping last night, but I'm not sure if I've ov'd yet. I can't believe there isn't a test to confirm ovulation. If men had babies, I bet they'd have one!

Looking to all of you to keep my TWW occupied with pip pics, BFP announcements and IVF success.


----------



## sarlar

Hope this quick note finds all my ladies felling well and fertile:winkwink:

Feeling awful today so probably wont be on....tired, achy, painful (.)(.), cramps, broken out face, bloated.....provera:devil:....trying to "patiently" wait for af to arrive. 2 more provera pills and then the wait. ugh..


----------



## lola13

Hope you feel better sarlar. Usually waiting for AF is worse than her actually visit. Hope you get relief soon.

Has anyone noticed clomid causes some discomfort during BD? My lower abdomen (I think my ovaries) are so sensitive and it actually hurts. Is it just me? I think I may be overstimulated again. Please let one of the eggs make it all the way!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hope your all doin fine today xxxx


----------



## nina78

Hi girls!!!

I just wanted to say a quick hi....sorry not much time for personals!!! But i'll be back!!!!

Yes you are all right I am 12 dpo today (maybe 11, but more 12). I agree with faithpatience and MrsJa - no poas-ing until 15dpo or later. I really think I am out this month, so I rather get AF then another BFN....I've seen so many up to now, that I really can't see another one. So unless I am late, like few days I won't poas....I am sorry!!!! But for some reason I am really not even that stress about it, I really don't have that urge to poas....
As for the symptoms, last nite I had very mild af cramps and that was it. 

Okay gotta go, but I'll be back!
Luv ya all!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

lady blush - UGh, I know how you feel, i am only CD6 and I want to scream...hahaha...this cycle is going to drag, I hope I ov early.

yomo - good attitude to have, I wish you could rub off on me a little.....

faith - Aw hun, I know it is hard, just remember af cramps can also be a pg symptoms.....fxed for you hun!

Lola - I would try to get one more in for good measure, but if you dont then that might be ok also. I have read that after you get your temp rise or peak it could be up to two days later that you actually ov.

sarlar - awww sorry you arent feeling so great...pma and huge hugs hun!

Nina - I agree, those BFN's do worse damage than the actual AF showing. I tested at 13 dpo last month and I was so devastated. 

Mrsja - Sorry you feel like this is dragging. When do they actually do the insemination? Sorry I do not know to much about IVF, but would love to hear about it.

Well, I took my first clomid pill for this cycle, last night. I had the worse imsomnia but so did DH, not sure if it was the clomid then. Other than that I woke with a mild headache but that has subsided.....i cant wait for these 5 days to be over....and I can wait for Ov and freak out about that....then I can freak out in the tww....hahahaha...it never ends does it????


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies -
> 
> lady blush - UGh, I know how you feel, i am only CD6 and I want to scream...hahaha...this cycle is going to drag, I hope I ov early.
> 
> yomo - good attitude to have, I wish you could rub off on me a little.....
> 
> faith - Aw hun, I know it is hard, just remember af cramps can also be a pg symptoms.....fxed for you hun!
> 
> Lola - I would try to get one more in for good measure, but if you dont then that might be ok also. I have read that after you get your temp rise or peak it could be up to two days later that you actually ov.
> 
> sarlar - awww sorry you arent feeling so great...pma and huge hugs hun!
> 
> Nina - I agree, those BFN's do worse damage than the actual AF showing. I tested at 13 dpo last month and I was so devastated.
> 
> Mrsja - Sorry you feel like this is dragging. When do they actually do the insemination? Sorry I do not know to much about IVF, but would love to hear about it.
> 
> Well, I took my first clomid pill for this cycle, last night. I had the worse imsomnia but so did DH, not sure if it was the clomid then. Other than that I woke with a mild headache but that has subsided.....i cant wait for these 5 days to be over....and I can wait for Ov and freak out about that....then I can freak out in the tww....hahahaha...it never ends does it????

Thanks Honey when you have as many BFN as I have had you just keep picking yourself up and dusting yourself off.

Don't get me wrong it upsets me everytime AF shows her horrible face! But I believe it shall happen when the time is right. Don't you worry your time will come to babes, just have fun getting it life is too short to waste months and months down in the dumps soooo :happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yomo - that is so true!!!

Lola - no I have never noticed pain during BD b/c of the clomid, but it does make everything sore down there.


----------



## daisii

very quick drop in my dinner nearly cooked!!! Will be back later!

fp- not me with three pps (that I know! That is kel!!!)

Kel: wasn't your scan today? how did it go? what did they see? are you having a full squad?!?!

best of luck all! 

nina when you testing?

DH has agreed on scan (think he finally agrees I am neurotic and need help!) so scan booked for friday 28th June 14:40!!!!! 10 days, I should be excited but am actually now terrified!

hope all well,

back later


----------



## dizzikel

Quick post - I have just updated my diary: x Kel's Diary x for those wanting to know how many! lol

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/330584-x-kels-diary-x.html


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls

Hope your all having a lovely evening

Hows ever1 getting on?

:hugs:


----------



## nina78

dizzikel said:


> Quick post - I have just updated my diary: x Kel's Diary x for those wanting to know how many! lol


Kel!!!! Not fair!!!! Where do I go to see it????? :shrug:
C'mon.......just tell us!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lady blush

nina78 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Quick post - I have just updated my diary: x Kel's Diary x for those wanting to know how many! lol
> 
> 
> Kel!!!! Not fair!!!! Where do I go to see it????? :shrug:
> C'mon.......just tell us!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

nina its on the pregnancy journals
kel im not a stalker honest :rofl:


----------



## dizzikel

nina78 said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> Quick post - I have just updated my diary: x Kel's Diary x for those wanting to know how many! lol
> 
> Kel!!!! Not fair!!!! Where do I go to see it????? :shrug:
> C'mon.......just tell us!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/330584-x-kels-diary-x.html

Lady PMSL!


----------



## TntArs06

LADY-Faith-MrsJA---- Thank you ladies for the welcome. I am hoping things do work out this cycle with clomid. I just came off Lupron injections 3 months ago so I think my body is still trying to sort of go back to normal:happydance::happydance:

I hope all you ladies get a :bfp::bfp: This month....That would be absolutely wonderful! Fingers and toes crossed here


----------



## MyTurnYet

ttcbaby117 said:


> myturn - did they tell you what kind of fibroids you have? I have 1 submucosal which means it is bulging into the uterus and those do cause fertility issues.

ttc, unfortunately, they did not tell me. Supposed to be one of the best doctors around, and I've been kind of unhappy w/ the answers I've been getting, truth be told. I'm going to have to give her a call and find out what kind of fibroids they are. You'd think I'd already know? She and the ultrasound tech both said "oh, that shouldn't affect anything," but from what I've read on the internet, that doesn't seem to be true!

How did you find out about your fibroids? Are they treating them in any way?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I found out b/c of they saw it in an ultrasound. The only way to solve them and keep the ability to ttc is through surgery. If I am not pg in teh next month I am going to have a consult done on mine and the possiblity of endo also. June 21. Let me know what the dr says about the fibroid...ask her how big it is and where it is located.


----------



## slara6105

Ladies, Last month was my first cycle on Clomid100 mg CD 3-7... I had 3 mature follicles and I O'd. This month I took the same dose on the same days, but I went in for a scan today and had no follicles :( 
Has anyone had this before. Where Clomid worked one cycle and not the next?
I'm feeling so hopeless.


----------



## Faithpatience

daisii said:


> very quick drop in my dinner nearly cooked!!! Will be back later!
> 
> fp- not me with three pps (that I know! That is kel!!!)
> 
> Kel: wasn't your scan today? how did it go? what did they see? are you having a full squad?!?!
> 
> best of luck all!
> 
> nina when you testing?
> 
> DH has agreed on scan (think he finally agrees I am neurotic and need help!) so scan booked for friday 28th June 14:40!!!!! 10 days, I should be excited but am actually now terrified!
> 
> hope all well,
> 
> back later

Daisi Dear, sorry about that..I think I might have gone out of mind asking u about pips:dohh:that was for kel...oooooppppsss.....anyways am sure u r doin great...am really happy that ur DH has agreed for a scan..dont worry hun..these 10 days will fly soon...


----------



## Faithpatience

TntArs06 said:


> LADY-Faith-MrsJA---- Thank you ladies for the welcome. I am hoping things do work out this cycle with clomid. I just came off Lupron injections 3 months ago so I think my body is still trying to sort of go back to normal:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I hope all you ladies get a :bfp::bfp: This month....That would be absolutely wonderful! Fingers and toes crossed here

thanks hun..Ivd love to have a BFP..but I somehow feel that the 2nd cycle also wud end up in BFN...I am already getting periods cramps which I usually get before 3-4 days I get my AF....and I dont have any preggo symptoms..
anyways I wud only test on 15dpo and I have 5 more days to go...thanks for ur wishes..and good luck to u too..


----------



## Faithpatience

nina78 said:


> Hi girls!!!
> 
> I just wanted to say a quick hi....sorry not much time for personals!!! But i'll be back!!!!
> 
> Yes you are all right I am 12 dpo today (maybe 11, but more 12). I agree with faithpatience and MrsJa - no poas-ing until 15dpo or later. I really think I am out this month, so I rather get AF then another BFN....I've seen so many up to now, that I really can't see another one. So unless I am late, like few days I won't poas....I am sorry!!!! But for some reason I am really not even that stress about it, I really don't have that urge to poas....
> As for the symptoms, last nite I had very mild af cramps and that was it.
> 
> Okay gotta go, but I'll be back!
> Luv ya all!!!

Nina dear I feel the same way..exactly same..I rather get AF then another BFN...so am not gonna test early and have any hopes...BTW am not too stressed about a BFP either and somethine tells me am already out of that...I think my AF will catch up on me and I have to start with clomid again:cry:
dont know when this cycle of hope will end...Hope we dont have to do it for ever:nope: I cant bear it anymore...:grr:


----------



## sarlar

hey everyone! Feeling a little better today--will be even better tomorrow when i take my last provera:dance: Hopefully the af will arrive soon and I can get this show ont he road!! 

Nina, Faith: stay positive! cramps can also be a pregnancy symptom!! it isnt over to the old witch shows her face!! Im thinking positive for ya:thumbup: keep us posted-Im dying for another bfp on this thread!!

Lola-thanks i am feeling a little better...just get frustrated and overwhelmed some days. Im turning the attitude around a bit though and hopefully that wiill make me feel better all around. 

everybody else, hope the week is going well :friends:


----------



## MrsJA

Hey beautiful girls,

Sarlar, I hope the witch turns up soon honey. I know EXACTLY what you mean about the PMS symptoms, I get the sore boobies and the break-outs and all of that good stuff. No fun at all!!

Lola, I laughed about your comment that men would have invented an ovulation-confirmation test if they had babies, ha ha!! Glad to hear everything is on track for you. We will try to keep you entertained during the TWW.

Faith, you are too sweet, are you sure you weren't looking at a picture of someone else? lol! I am glad you are waiting til 15DPO to test, I think that is smart. I am sending you all my good vibes for this cycle.

Nina, likewise to you. Come on BFP!!!

TTC, yay for your first clomid pill!!! re the IVF stuff - what happens next is egg collection in about three weeks. The sperm get injected into the eggs, the same day they get collected. Then 3 days later the embryo gets transferred back to the uterus. The dates are sketchy because you have to adjust as you go, based on how the scans go and stuff. But hopefully transferring around 15 June.

Kel, I'm glad you are only having one bambino, I think that sounds WAY easier! lol!

Lady, TNT, Daisii, Myturn - hope you guys are good! PS - Daisii, so glad you get to have your scan, even if you DH thinks you are nuts - ha ha!!

Happy Wednesday ladies... xxx
PS emoticon of old lady, just for fun...:jo:


----------



## Faithpatience

MrsJA said:


> Hey beautiful girls,
> 
> Sarlar, I hope the witch turns up soon honey. I know EXACTLY what you mean about the PMS symptoms, I get the sore boobies and the break-outs and all of that good stuff. No fun at all!!
> 
> Lola, I laughed about your comment that men would have invented an ovulation-confirmation test if they had babies, ha ha!! Glad to hear everything is on track for you. We will try to keep you entertained during the TWW.
> 
> Faith, you are too sweet, are you sure you weren't looking at a picture of someone else? lol! I am glad you are waiting til 15DPO to test, I think that is smart. I am sending you all my good vibes for this cycle.
> Nina, likewise to you. Come on BFP!!

Jess.. Ofcourse i was looking at ur pic.. I hope my sight is still fine..lol.. In last 3 days I saw 3 diff pics of u...
Happy to know about ur IVF... Can't wait to know more on that...I hope everything wud go well honey... N thanks for ur positive vibes...shall keep ya posted... Take care n good luck to u...


----------



## lola13

Jess - So they'll be transferring 15 embryos? Wow - do you know stats on multiples with IVF? You might be the octomom of the bunch. :)


----------



## jojo55

Hi

Went for my follicle tracking today and it seems as though I have ovlulated on my own this month (I had to have injection last month as the cycle before I did not ovulated and the follicle turned to a cyst). Anyone else had this - I am on day 13. Do you think my body may have 'learnt' to ovulate again after having the injection?? They are also stopping me having the clomid as it is just causing me to have cysts even though I am only on 50mg - anyone else had this too??
Just wondering if my body may produce follicles on its own again now after taking clomid?

x


----------



## ttcbaby117

slara - It has not happened to me but I have heard other women in the clomid club forum talk about it happening, good news is they can up the dose next month and your chance of a BFP will increase. Sorry for the bad news though.

sarlar - come on AF!!!!! I am doing the hurry up AF dance for you, I hope you get it soon!

Faith - sorry you feel out of it hun, but it isnt over till that witch sings!

Mrsja - thanks for the explanation....would you mind me asking how they retrieve the egg?

well 2nd pill down and I cant wait till I am done with them. Other than that I havent slept since i started the pills so I am exhausted, but I will be ok.


----------



## lola13

Slara & Jojo - Sorry I can't give either of you input on your situations. I ovulate on my own, so I'm not up to speed on effects on those that don't ovulate regularly. Slara, maybe you need to do an injection along with clomid. It sounds like some need an extra push. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## daisii

hi all, hope everyone is ok. I am totaly losing track of where everyone is! so appologies for any mistakes, or if i miss anyone out!

JA- roll on the 15th june!!! that is also the date of my 10 1/2 week scan!!! Sounds like you will be poked and prodded a lot the next few weeks. Good luck, focus on the end result.

lola hope the tww goes really fast for you.

nina, faith i would so have cracked by now! good luck with the testing!

jojo best of luck this month, at least you know you ov'd.

sarlar, hope it starts soon for you.

sorry for people i mussed.

kel- hope you and babuno are good.

best of luk everyone else, bring on the bfp's.

i am fine today, nothing really to report, a few twinges but i don't think it's anything to worry about. waiting for scan 9 days and counting.


----------



## nina78

wow....you have been busy!!!

Sarlar, I know we usually don't want AF to arrive, but in your case I wish a fast arrival!!!!

Lola, how is you 2ww going so far? Anything to report?!?!

Faith, oh girl I hear you......I also wonder if a day will ever come when I will go for my u/s to hear my babies heartbeat....it seems sooooooo impossible and sooo far fedged for me. I hate that feeling.....

MrsJa, I remember my days of IVF and injections...I didnt mind them as much as I did the progestrone oil I had to inject after the ET.....it kinda hurt! But at the end, I hope it's all worth it for you!!!!!!

TTC, 3 more days and you are done with the pills!!! I hope you O soon after!!!

Kel,, daisii - How are my preggo laides doing??? Any m/s yet??? 
Lady, TNT, Myturn - hope you guys are good! 

AFM - 13 DPO and feel numb. I have no symptoms at all of either pg or AF. But that's not unusual for me....usually I don't havy AF cramps until an hour before she arrives. I don't know how to feel. I think deep down I really hope i am pg, but again I know I am not.....that just doesn't happen to me....kwim??? I've been the same road for the past 4 years, so I am kinda expecting the same results...

Anyway I will keep you posted!! 
xoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Nina....I really hope this is it for you!!! When will you test? When is AF due.


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Lola - LOL, no they are not transferring 15 embies! ha ha! Just the one thanks - on June 15 (ish!) OMG, no octomums please!

TTC, they retrieve the eggs using a 16 inch needle, which goes though the vaginal wall into the ovary to aspirate the eggs one by one. Fortunately they put you under a general anaesthetic first!

Nina, I am pulling for you honey - I so hope this is the one. Do you mind me asking what type of IVF you did a few years back, and what the result was?

Faith, hang in there sweetheart!

Daisii, thank you for the good wishes, it is much appreciated :hugs:

Gotta run to work, so will catch up with everyone else later.

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I found out b/c of they saw it in an ultrasound. The only way to solve them and keep the ability to ttc is through surgery. If I am not pg in teh next month I am going to have a consult done on mine and the possiblity of endo also. June 21. Let me know what the dr says about the fibroid...ask her how big it is and where it is located.

Thank you! This is helpful. Please let me know how you make out, too...if you don't mind, of course. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

myturn - sure will let you know!

mrsja - oh thank goodness for general!!!!


----------



## ermm23a

Hey yall! I'm about to be part of the clomid club myself..... My RE put me on BC pills for 30 days to force a cycle, then I will be starting clomid on CD 5. 

Will probably stalk this thread for info. Glad to know there are others in the same situation!


----------



## TntArs06

Nina- I am doing great!!! How are you hun?


----------



## lola13

Nina - You're about 14DPO today, right? Some of you ladies don't have tickers & I can't quite keep track of everyone! Any sign of AF or otherwise?

Lady - I'm not sure of your CD, but I think you're getting close. Any updates?

Nothing much on my end. My tummy has felt a little funny, sort of crampy, but it would be way too early to assume it's related to pg.


----------



## Faithpatience

Nina... Thinking of u... Guess u shd be due to test tomm... I pray n hope BFP for u...keep us updated... May the luckyBFPbug bite u too like it did to kel& daisi...
Good luck hun..


----------



## daisii

hi girls, hope everyone is doing well.

nina I'll be thinking of you testing tommorrow. fx for you! 

quick update on me..... had a bit of a scare last night with sharp stabby pains, trooped off to a&e this morning in a paranoid state! They think it is nothing to worry about but have booked me in for a scan tomorrow morning just to make sure! The pain is less than it was and comes and goes. It sounds like round ligament pain, though really it should be too early for this! 

Anyway apart form (hopefully) having wasted the time fo the doctor in A&E, the result is I have taken the day off work to destress, relax and rest after a rather sleepless night (I really am going insane, i NEVER take the day off, i have had 3 days off in over 3 years and they were following my endo surgery!!!!). the other thing is I get to have a scan tomorrow, I am excited and scared about this!!!! nervous does not quite cover it, hence I am trying to have a very easy relaxing day today!

hope everyone is doing great.
x


----------



## Faithpatience

Daisii dear... Everything wud go well tomm... Relax... I can understand u completely when u say u had that pain n we always worry if it's a bad symptom n will cause harm to pip ... Am so sorry that u had a sleepless night... Hope u have some good food n a giid noon nap shd make u feel better... Keep us posted reg ur scan...
Again good luck with ur scan.. Take care of yrself n ur beenibaby too ;-)


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls

Hope evry1 is ok havent has time to catch up on you all but will come round later and see how every1 is doing.

Well im 6dpo and have started cramping that feels like af is coming on early, it started yesterday 5dpo so i think im out before it even started i just dont believe it will ever happen to me the only thing that is strange is my nipples have been sore since couple of days after ov and i never usualy get this, i only get painful breasts(all over) but this cycle is only the nipples that are sore and i also get tingly sensations.
Its hard to have hope at the moment :cry:


Well only time will tell im going to test on 10 dpo or 11dpo.

I hope i have some good news to share with you all but i dought it very much

Hope ever1 is ok.:hugs:


----------



## nina78

Hi all!!!

Well I think I am 14dpo today (maybe 13dpo), but whatever it is I am not planning to poas. My LP can be as long as 16 days, so I still have 2 days of waiting. If I don't get my AF (by some miracle) by sunday, I will only test then. But from how I am feeling, I think the witch will be here by saturday for sure. 
Not any particular reason, just know my body I guess. And I got my pre-AF zit! : )
I hope the rest of you are doing great and to whom ever is planning to paos -good luck!!!! wishing you all the baby dust!!!

xoxoxoox


----------



## ttcbaby117

lady - I know it is easy to start feeling down but you might be having implantation cramps. How long is your luteal phase?

Nina - well only you know our body but I hope you are wrong adn this is just your body getting ready for a BFP.


----------



## lady blush

ttcbaby117 said:


> lady - I know it is easy to start feeling down but you might be having implantation cramps. How long is your luteal phase?
> 
> Nina - well only you know our body but I hope you are wrong adn this is just your body getting ready for a BFP.

Hi ttc i dont realy know if luteal phase means how long my cycle is lol but if it means that im normaly 29 days my period is quite regular, i just have a feeling that it will be here in a week :cry:


----------



## lola13

Daisii - Sorry you had a rough night. I'm sure that had to be scary. Hopefully you've had a restful day. My gut tells me you'll be reassured tomorrow after your scan.

Lady - The luteal phase is the time after ovulation up until AF. It should be pretty consistent cycle to cycle. The first part of the cycle before ovulation is the part than can vary in length and cause cycle lengths to vary. So if you look back, you should be able to estimate when to expect AF based on based LP's.

Nina - Still hoping for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lady - yeah lola is right, the LP is time from O to AF....this part of your cycle usually stays constant, while the portion from AF to O is the follicular phase...the Follicular phase can vary....


----------



## daisii

hi, just a quick update! had scan this morning external and internal!! I have a small cyct on my ovary, probably caused by the clomid. But there is one bean in the right place just a smidge over 7mm, and heart is beating nicely!!!! DH welled up when he saw it bless him!!!!

They reckon it is 6 weeks 4 days, Which is spot on when I thought I ovulated!! due approx 9/10 Jan.

So excited!!!!! can't wait until next friday when I have the private scan and I can see it again!

Hope everyone else is ok, can't wait to see some more bfp's this month.


----------



## lola13

Big exhale! Great news & congrats, Daisii.


----------



## lola13

Some of you will remember Bluebell from our first thread...just read on another thread that she got her BFP on first round of clomid! Wanted to spread the good news & hope for the rest of us.


----------



## daisii

fantastic and aparently the second cycle has better results!!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## nina78

daisii!!!! That's amazing news!!!! i so thrilled for you.....oh there must be nothing better in this world then to hear to hear your babie's heart beat! I wish it happens to me soon!!!! 

AFM - well I definitely won't hear my babie's heart beat this month, because there is no baby.....today at 15dpo, lovely witch showed up!!! I am not toooo dissapoitned as I was exptecting it! I believe one day it will happen to me, so until then I just goota stay strong!!!

I discussed it with my RE and there is no point in doing another month of clomid. After 4 years of TTC is pretty sure that we can't get pregnant naturally (evn though it happened by miracle in january). So my next step is IVF. In my province where I live, IVF should be covered by the government as early as beginning of July, so if it is, my DH and I will wait until then...and in the mean time prepare my body for it!

I'll still be around because I can't wait to see other bfp's on this thread!!!
Good luck to all of you!!!!!
XOXOX


----------



## daisii

Thanks Nina,

sorry to hear about the witch, that is thoroughly rubbish. Best of luck with the IVF. Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon.
x


----------



## lola13

Oh Nina, sorry she showed. It's so frustrating to be unexplained, isn't it? I'm sure being diagnosed has other frustrations, but this is just the one I can relate to with you. Sending you loads of luck with IVF.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry about :af: hun x x xx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls,

Nina, I take my hat off to you lady. Well done on your PMA, I think you are going about this in exactly the right way. You and I are both lucky we live in places where most of the IVF costs are covered. 
We will all be on hand to provide some moral support when you get to the next step in July :hugs:

Daisii, I was sorry to hear about your scare earlier in the week, that must have been awful. But sooooo happy to hear the scan went well and that your little bean is doing well!! Congrats! I think you have permission to start getting excited now.

Lady, the cramping could be a good sign, my fingers are crossed for you. Faith and Lola, I hope you guys are hanging in there too. How is the symptom watch going??

Not much news from me. I've started on my next round of medication and am off on a spa holiday with my mum for 4 days next week. Going to get a couple of massages and prepare for the next few weeks, which are the big ones for me.

Hope everybody else is good and looking forward to the weekend!

PS - Lola, thanks for passing on the info about bluebell, that is great news!


----------



## Faithpatience

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of u are having a good weekend..

Daisi - you gave us a wonderful news...hearing ur lil pips heart beat..what on this earth can make us more happier than this?:wohoo: Oh my god !! I hope the other LTTC ladies in this thread will have the same opportunity..am dying for that day...I hope even ur next scan goes well for u..:thumbup:

Nina- Sorry to hear about the witch showing up...anyways am happy for u that u r going to start with IVF and u jus have a month more..so as u rightly said u can prepare ur body for that...:hugs:

Mrs JA - Really happy to read about ur relaxed spa holidays with ur mom..best thing to do before going in for injections and egg collections...Have a good time hun...relax and enjoy !!!:coolio:

Lola - I understand u r in the 2WW..so any symptoms as such??

Kel- Hope u r doin great and ur pip too..:happydance:

all other ladies I hope all of u r doin good and enjoying ur weekend..

About me - 2 more days to test...but actually I have made up my mind that witch is goin to show up anytime..having severe periods cramps and moreover my nipples have before very soft..:cry:.until before 2 days they were erect and my boobs also has become light..I mean not heavy at all and they dont hurt now (sorry TMI)...am very sure this is again not my month..so am not gonna test early and get a BFN..
Am all mentally set for my 3rd round of clomid and this time I dont wanna cry...


Enjoy ur weekend ladies..catch ya all soon..:hug: to all


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls - wanted to post a daily update although it may be a dull one! No symptoms to report at 5/6DPO only. I have felt my lower back a bit, but I think it's more due to a lot of yard work these last few days.

Faith - Who knows...many have said they had no symptoms. Let us know when you have an update. I'm not sure of your CD, but I think you're far along.

Everyone else - hope you have great weekends!


----------



## Faithpatience

Lola thanks Hun... Am dpo12 today... Really nervous.. Haven't made an attempt to hold the hpt yet.. Will test in 2 days. If AF dosent show..


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls!

All quiet on the thread this weekend!

Lola and Faith... I'm thinking of you guys. Faith, are you planning to test tomorrow??? Check in with us and tell us how you're doing.

Lola, good on you for getting out in the garden. It's been such a nice, sunny weekend in Melbourne, I've been doing the same. That, and counting down the days til my holiday... I just about need a ticker for it - lol! 4 days and counting. :happydance:

How is everybody else? 

xxxx


----------



## lola13

It is so quiet here. There aren't many of us actually still on clomid! 

I haven't been working out during this TWW, just some walking and like I had said, yard work. I can't stand it! I feel frumpy when I don't get a good sweat. I will do moderate walking again today, but I hate this!

Jess, I'm very jealous of your trip. Enjoy!!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls i ovulated today xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0027.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lola13

Hi Caz - that still looks almost, but not quite positive. Is this the surge coming down from a previous test? Or maybe the pic doesn't look exactly right. You might want to keep testing to see if the test line gets darker.


----------



## daisii

caz it looks darker than mine did the month I got my bfp, so i would get busy if i were you!!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

daisii said:


> caz it looks darker than mine did the month I got my bfp, so i would get busy if i were you!!!!!

i have hunnie not stopped doin it for 5days in a row haha will do it tonight an tomorrow to just be on the safe side xxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

lola13 said:


> Hi Caz - that still looks almost, but not quite positive. Is this the surge coming down from a previous test? Or maybe the pic doesn't look exactly right. You might want to keep testing to see if the test line gets darker.

il do another later xxxx


----------



## lady blush

Hi girls 

Hope your all well and enjoying the british weather, I certainly am lol

Nina--sorry about that stupid witch coming i wish you all the best.

Lola-hope your doing ok eny symptoms?

mrsja-hope your ok hun

ttc- how r u hun?

faith-hope your ok.

Well im 9 dpo today and the cramping has eased off abit it was terrorble cramps ive never had them this severe early on in my cycle so i dont know what it means
the other thing thats kind of weird is that my boobs arent hurting like they usualy do its just my nipples that are sore but they are not achey at all they just abit fuller.

I realy dont think i made it this month and tbh i dont think i will test i will probably just wait for af due date and then if im late i will test.

xx


----------



## yomo

lady blush said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Hope your all well and enjoying the british weather, I certainly am lol
> 
> Nina--sorry about that stupid witch coming i wish you all the best.
> 
> Lola-hope your doing ok eny symptoms?
> 
> mrsja-hope your ok hun
> 
> ttc- how r u hun?
> 
> faith-hope your ok.
> 
> Well im 9 dpo today and the cramping has eased off abit it was terrorble cramps ive never had them this severe early on in my cycle so i dont know what it means
> the other thing thats kind of weird is that my boobs arent hurting like they usualy do its just my nipples that are sore but they are not achey at all they just abit fuller.
> 
> I realy dont think i made it this month and tbh i dont think i will test i will probably just wait for af due date and then if im late i will test.
> 
> xx

Good luck hun, got my fingers crossed for ya xx


----------



## Faithpatience

Hi ladies... I took a HPT today and it's negative...I think am dpo 14/15 today.. AF is still not here...this is soooo frustrating n upsetting...if I was pregg the test shd have picked it up rite..?? I guess the witch will come sooner..

Lola.. Don't loose hopes dear ur jus dpo9 .. We never know what ccud happen in a weeks time..

Caz- get busy.. good luck

mrsja - hope I need a holiday too now.. Can't take this disappointment every month.. I hope u have a good time..

Lady how r u? 
Nina- hope ur preparing for ur iVFnow.. good luck..

Daisi and kel- hope u girls r doing great... Cud'nt join u this month.. :-(

rest of ladies hope ur all doin great.. 
All the best


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you if it's ok :flower:

I have one good tube and I'm on my 2nd cycle of clomid now...well, not consecutive. I had my first cycle in March, along with injectibles (HMG). I think the combination was a bit too much, as I overstimulted....I produced quite a number of good eggs on both sides, but my uterus was full of fluid and it ended up unsuccessful:(. I was too traumatized to do it again for a while, so gave myself a 2-cycle break. I'm now back on it (100mg), but this time, minus injectibles.

I just want to be around women who understand what I'm going through...and also share experiences. I see some familiar people (hey Caz :wave:) and am really looking forward to a bonding experience.

:hug:


----------



## Faithpatience

Dear isi buttercup... Welcome to this thread... Happy to c u here.. Sorry to know about oversimularion.. Hope this time everything works well for u...
Here u will find ladies on clomid n also we gave pregg buddies who recently got their bfp this month.. We also have ladies who r gonna try IVF soon... We r all here to help n understand each other....
Again good luck to u for ur bfp..


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much FaithPatience :hugs:. I already feel so much at home!

Congrats to all the ladies who got :bfp:s this month!!!!! Wishing you a wonderful, healthy and happy 8+ months ahead.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

Isi, welcome to the thread :hi: Sorry to hear about your overstimulation last cycle. We will be pulling for you and hoping you get a better outcome this cycle. :hugs:

Faith, so sorry to hear about the BFN today. I know how hard it is to see BFN after BFN honey. I hope the witch doesn't show, but if she does we are all on hand if you need to vent. PS - I think a holiday sounds like a great idea for you - you should do it.

Lady and Lola, my fingers are so crossed for you guys it is not even funny!!!

I'm still ticking along.. baseline scan is next Wednesday. If that all goes OK, I will be starting stimulation injections that day too. It feels like it is finally getting a bit closer!

Sarlar, DragonMummy, Daisi, Kel, Yomo, Nina - hope all of you guys are good.

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, thanks MrsJA :hugs:. I'm loving this thread already :D. We've been ttc for the same amount of time (November 2008). I see you're gearing up for IVF. Good luck to you hun. I'll be cheer leader :dance:


----------



## PalmerWife

Hey everyone... i thought i would peak in.

I just took my last clomid pill (50mg) for my 2nd round yesterday. After my first round my left ovary was enlarged but they said they would continue with the clomid but moniter me more carefully this round. Praying this is my last round, even though i love finally ovulating and having a period...id rather have a huge baby bump :)


----------



## lola13

Welcome to Buttercup & Palmer! Hope this is the cycle for you guys. 

I'm hanging in there - no symptoms at all.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much Lola :hugs:. Good luck to you as your 2ww draws to an end! I hope its 2nd time lucky for you, hun!


----------



## Faithpatience

PalmerWife said:


> Hey everyone... i thought i would peak in.
> 
> I just took my last clomid pill (50mg) for my 2nd round yesterday. After my first round my left ovary was enlarged but they said they would continue with the clomid but moniter me more carefully this round. Praying this is my last round, even though i love finally ovulating and having a period...id rather have a huge baby bump :)

Dear Palmerwife..welcome to this thread...hope the 2nd round of clomid does magic this time..sorry to hear abut ur enlarged ovary, thank god that they wud monitor u closer this time..hope everything wud go well with u...
keeping my fingers crossed for ur BFP hun...
again a warm welcome to u...


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

It is very quiet on here at the moment...hope everyone is ok. I have another scan on Friday so keeping a low profile and praying that everything is going as it should be! What stages are we all at?

Kel xx


----------



## PalmerWife

Faithpatience said:


> PalmerWife said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone... i thought i would peak in.
> 
> I just took my last clomid pill (50mg) for my 2nd round yesterday. After my first round my left ovary was enlarged but they said they would continue with the clomid but moniter me more carefully this round. Praying this is my last round, even though i love finally ovulating and having a period...id rather have a huge baby bump :)
> 
> Dear Palmerwife..welcome to this thread...hope the 2nd round of clomid does magic this time..sorry to hear abut ur enlarged ovary, thank god that they wud monitor u closer this time..hope everything wud go well with u...
> keeping my fingers crossed for ur BFP hun...
> again a warm welcome to u...Click to expand...


Thank you so much! I hope it does too. These hot flashes are insane!!!


----------



## daisii

hieveryone, and special hello to the newbies of the thread! I have lost track of where we are all at! must read through and catch up!!!!

kel: I have a scan on friday too!!! hope all goes well for both of us! _ had a scan last friday and saw the heart beat! so exciting, yet I am still nervous about friday!!! how is morning sickness/sore boobs etc. I have queesiness about 30-40 mins before I normally eat and at night, and still have sore boobs, but that is all. I am getting the tiniest of bumos already though! I think I only notice because I normally have a really flat tuumy.

hope everyone is ok, fingers crossed for more bfp's soon

x_


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - well I am just back from a short vacation. It was so nice to be away and bd because you want to and not because you have too....well I think I will be oving sometime this week. My first cycle I oved on cd18 and last month on cd 16 so who knows...also I havent been temping like I should......so I figure I am just going to bd all this week. DH's SA was great so doing it every night should be okay right?


----------



## sarlar

hey ladies!! i feel like i have been gone forever! i was out of state the last five days for my sisters bachelorette party/bridal shower. i am back now and gonna try to catch up with everyone! may take me a bit...apologies...

asf...af came saturday while i was gone so i am now on cd4 and starting clomid tomorrow!! hoping for a lucky round 1!!

HAVE definately been thinking of all of you and hoping for happy thoughts:)


----------



## MrsJA

Welcome back TTC and Sarlar - nice to see you guys!!

Sarlar, I'm so excited you finally get to start your clomid cycle, that's great news!

Lola, 9DPO for you today... you are getting there. I have good feeling about you this cycle. I'm sending you all my good vibes :hugs:

Faith, you doing OK honey? It's good to see you on the thread, I know you must be feeling disappointed after the last cycle.

Palmerwife, welcome! Let's hope this is the month for you! 

Daisii and Kel - good luck with the scans ladies! I'll look forward to reading all about it when I get back from my holiday!

Isi, good luck finishing the clomid cycle. Hoping your ovaries do the right thing this month!

Lady, by the time I get back from my break, you will be about 15DPO I think. Really hoping you have a BFP to tell me about then!

I'll say bye for a couple of days now everyone! I'm going to be back next Tuesday. In the meantime, plenty of massages and relaxation await! Hope everybody has a great few days and will talk soon xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks MrsJA! I hope so too. We'll miss you here!!

It's my birthday today, so I'm in a right cheerful mood :dance: :cake:


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks MrsJA! I hope so too. It's my birthday today, so I'm in a right cheerful mood :dance: :cake:

Happy Birthday to you xxx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Welcome back TTC and Sarlar - nice to see you guys!!
> 
> Sarlar, I'm so excited you finally get to start your clomid cycle, that's great news!
> 
> Lola, 9DPO for you today... you are getting there. I have good feeling about you this cycle. I'm sending you all my good vibes :hugs:
> 
> Faith, you doing OK honey? It's good to see you on the thread, I know you must be feeling disappointed after the last cycle.
> 
> Palmerwife, welcome! Let's hope this is the month for you!
> 
> Daisii and Kel - good luck with the scans ladies! I'll look forward to reading all about it when I get back from my holiday!
> 
> Isi, good luck finishing the clomid cycle. Hoping your ovaries do the right thing this month!
> 
> Lady, by the time I get back from my break, you will be about 15DPO I think. Really hoping you have a BFP to tell me about then!
> 
> I'll say bye for a couple of days now everyone! I'm going to be back next Tuesday. In the meantime, plenty of massages and relaxation await! Hope everybody has a great few days and will talk soon xxxx

See you next Tuesday babes, Have a nice weekend xx


----------



## lola13

Happy Birthday, Buttercup!

TTC - What do you mean "enjoying" BD?! I haven't had that in a long time!! After 3 years of POAS, temping, monitoring, etc., the romance takes a hit. Glad you had a little break from it.

Sarlar - Great news about AF. Welcome to the world of clomid; hope your side effects are minimal.

Yomo & Lady - we're both getting close to the end of this tww (I think - you guys need to add tickers!)

Daisii and Kel - After Friday scans, please post pics of your pips if you're able.

I am hanging in there, but signs of AF are consistent with all previous cycles. If I had to bet, I think she'll be here Sunday. I'm not surprised - I'm not bummed out, but I just don't think a BFP is in my future.

Kel & Daisii - Please post pics of your scans if you're able.


----------



## yomo

lola13 said:


> Happy Birthday, Buttercup!
> 
> TTC - What do you mean "enjoying" BD?! I haven't had that in a long time!! After 3 years of POAS, temping, monitoring, etc., the romance takes a hit. Glad you had a little break from it.
> 
> Sarlar - Great news about AF. Welcome to the world of clomid; hope your side effects are minimal.
> 
> Yomo & Lady - we're both getting close to the end of this tww (I think - you guys need to add tickers!)
> 
> Daisii and Kel - After Friday scans, please post pics of your pips if you're able.
> 
> I am hanging in there, but signs of AF are consistent with all previous cycles. If I had to bet, I think she'll be here Sunday. I'm not surprised - I'm not bummed out, but I just don't think a BFP is in my future.
> 
> Kel & Daisii - Please post pics of your scans if you're able.

I am afraid not, Done a test this morning it was a BFN. I know I am not out till AF shows but surely I would get a BFP at this DPO.

Lots of PMA for you! Hope you are well xx


----------



## lady blush

Hi girls

Sorry havent been on in a while, i have been realy busy with work and studying at the same time grrrr.

Lola- hang in there hun not long to wait now.x
mrsja- have a great holiday hun make the most of it.x
yomo - sorry you got a BFN but it may still be too early hun.x
ttc and faith- hope you girls are doing well
sarlar- wooohoo glad your starting clomid soon good luck.x
Isi-Happy birthday and good luck.x

Well i dont think i was sucsesful this time bcoz i tested 10 dpo and it was a BFN oh well i dont think a BFP is in my destiny.
I have had awful cramps for the past week the worst being on 8 and 9 dpo i thought for sure af was making an apperance early but nothing as of yet, it should be here either today or 2morrow i have no symptoms of pregnancy the only thing i have is sore nipples which ive had since a couple of days after ovulation but i guess thats probably due to clomid, i also have a bit of bloating but then again that could be pms.

Ive booked an appointment for next week wendsday to start the process of IVF, im pretty sure that's the route we have to go on.

Hope you girls are ok and wish you all better luck than me.

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all tonight 2dpo today xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 

Lola - awww, yeah I have been ttc for 1 year now and it has affected our romance so I can only imagine 3 years. 

Mrsja - have a great relaxing time, you deserve it!

yomo - sorry about the bfn...but it is still early. My sister got bfns till 15 dpo.

isi - happy birthday to you!

lady - sorry you feel like you are out of it. I hope it isnt so!

sarlar - g/l I hope the clomid works for you!

Well I have been anxious these last couple of day so I think I should be Oving soon, this happened last month on clomid. I also got my softcups in so I am excited to try them tonight with some preseed.


----------



## yomo

lady blush said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry havent been on in a while, i have been realy busy with work and studying at the same time grrrr.
> 
> Lola- hang in there hun not long to wait now.x
> mrsja- have a great holiday hun make the most of it.x
> yomo - sorry you got a BFN but it may still be too early hun.x
> ttc and faith- hope you girls are doing well
> sarlar- wooohoo glad your starting clomid soon good luck.x
> Isi-Happy birthday and good luck.x
> 
> Well i dont think i was sucsesful this time bcoz i tested 10 dpo and it was a BFN oh well i dont think a BFP is in my destiny.
> I have had awful cramps for the past week the worst being on 8 and 9 dpo i thought for sure af was making an apperance early but nothing as of yet, it should be here either today or 2morrow i have no symptoms of pregnancy the only thing i have is sore nipples which ive had since a couple of days after ovulation but i guess thats probably due to clomid, i also have a bit of bloating but then again that could be pms.
> 
> Ive booked an appointment for next week wendsday to start the process of IVF, im pretty sure that's the route we have to go on.
> 
> Hope you girls are ok and wish you all better luck than me.
> 
> xxx

Thanks, could be to early for you 2! Good luck with your appointment, think I may be joining you in September.

Take care xx


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Lola - awww, yeah I have been ttc for 1 year now and it has affected our romance so I can only imagine 3 years.
> 
> Mrsja - have a great relaxing time, you deserve it!
> 
> yomo - sorry about the bfn...but it is still early. My sister got bfns till 15 dpo.
> 
> isi - happy birthday to you!
> 
> lady - sorry you feel like you are out of it. I hope it isnt so!
> 
> sarlar - g/l I hope the clomid works for you!
> 
> Well I have been anxious these last couple of day so I think I should be Oving soon, this happened last month on clomid. I also got my softcups in so I am excited to try them tonight with some preseed.

Good luck get :sex::sex::sex: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, yeah cant wait till dh gets home from work...my softcups are staring at me...LOL


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, ladies! I had a fabulous day :D

So sorry about the BFN, Yomo and Lady Blush. But I think its still early days, and a long as AF hasn't shown, you're still in with a fighting chance :thumbup:. I really pray you guys get your :bfp: this cycle!

Ttc....have fun with the good stuff :winkwink:. I only recently heard about soft cups.....but I am ever so squeamish and don't think I'll be able to use them :blush:. Do you insert them like tampons?

Hope everyone is well!!!

:hug:


----------



## lola13

Yomo & Lady - well, anyone show up? I hope not. Keep us posted.

TTC - how did the softcups work out for you? I'm with Buttercup - I don't think I'd be able to use them. I'm very squeamish about that kind of stuff. It's a miracle that I survive my OBGYN appointments!

My bb tenderness is less today & that's a bit odd. They're usually killing me at this point. I'm not reading much into it, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls hate this 2ww xxxx


----------



## yomo

lola13 said:


> Yomo & Lady - well, anyone show up? I hope not. Keep us posted.
> 
> TTC - how did the softcups work out for you? I'm with Buttercup - I don't think I'd be able to use them. I'm very squeamish about that kind of stuff. It's a miracle that I survive my OBGYN appointments!
> 
> My bb tenderness is less today & that's a bit odd. They're usually killing me at this point. I'm not reading much into it, but thought I'd mention it.

I am afraid she has turned up!! I am hardly bleeding though but I am in soooo much pain! Is anyone else the same? 

Hope you are well.


----------



## lady blush

Hi Girls 

Its all over for me im affraid :cry: im not bleeding yet but im in terrorble pain which i usualy have when af is about to start, im beggining to think that this is it im not meant to be a mother and i should just give up on a dream that will never be reality.
Ive had the worst 6 years of my life and i dont think i can take the heartbreak enymore.
IT WILL NEVER EVER HAPPEN TO ME :cry:.
And tbh even my family have lost all hope of me ever achieving a pregnancy :cry:

Sorry for all this but its so fustrating.

So i guess IVF is the next step but tbh i dont think that will work either me and dh have had a talk and we will give IVF a shot but if it doesent work then we need to move on with our lives and come to terms that it will just be me and dh for the rest of our lives.

So its goodbye from me i wish you all lovely ladies all the luck in the world :hugs:

yomo-so sorry the witch came to you too.x

If enyone wants to keep in touch please do i have a LTTTC journal.

Good luck girls hope you all have a BFP very soon :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

awww :hugs: hun fx for you that you get what you want xxxxx


----------



## lola13

Lady - My heart breaks for you. I'm familiar with all of the emotions you're feeling right now. Sometimes I think it would be healthier to give up the idea & just move on with life. There's a huge part of us that stays in limbo waiting for this to happen, postponing life decisions or making others in preparation for children, etc. 

I've found it's best not to change course when AF first arrives. Give it at least a day. You might feel more positive about IVF tomorrow. Either way, I'm thinking about you.

Yomo - Does AF sometimes come on slowly for you? Sorry this cycle didn't work out for you. Are you doing clomid again this cycle?


----------



## lady blush

Thanks girls i'll pop in to see how you are all doing.x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am so sorry Yomo and Lady Blush! :hugs:. I pray your next cycle is successful. Lady, are you just going to wait for your IVF appointment or try another clomid round? Yomo, are you trying for a 2nd time? Please don't leave the thread ladies :cry:

Lola, I'm rooting for you and hoping all the symptoms are pointing right in :bfp: street.

I have my ultrasound next Tuesday, to see if I have developed enough eggs. I guess my doctor will give me a trigger shot as well. I really pray this cycle works out. Someone suggested I try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan......not sure how my I-hate-planned-sex DH will go along with that though.....but hey, it's worth the try.


----------



## lady blush

Isi Buttercup said:


> I am so sorry Yomo and Lady Blush! :hugs:. I pray your next cycle is successful. Lady, are you just going to wait for your IVF appointment or try another clomid round? Yomo, are you trying for a 2nd time? Please don't leave the thread ladies :cry:
> 
> Lola, I'm rooting for you and hoping all the symptoms are pointing right in :bfp: street.
> 
> I have my ultrasound next Tuesday, to see if I have developed enough eggs. I guess my doctor will give me a trigger shot as well. I really pray this cycle works out. Someone suggested I try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan......not sure how my I-hate-planned-sex DH will go along with that though.....but hey, it's worth the try.

thanks hun i wont be taking clomid enymore bcoz ive already had it for 7 cycles(had a 9 month break after the 6th on)
so IVF i my only option but i will stick around here and i'll be rooting for you girls i hope you all get a BFP i realy mean that :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 

Aww lady my heart is breaking for you! I really hope this happens for you soon, have you thought about IUI? 

Isi - lola - the softcups were a wreck, I dont think I put them in properly, I am going to practice later and see if I can get them to stay in place. You actually dont feel them like you would a tampon. If you can use a tampon you can use these things. Witha tampon you push them up and pull them out but with the softcups you push them more to the back.


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> I am so sorry Yomo and Lady Blush! :hugs:. I pray your next cycle is successful. Lady, are you just going to wait for your IVF appointment or try another clomid round? Yomo, are you trying for a 2nd time? Please don't leave the thread ladies :cry:
> 
> Lola, I'm rooting for you and hoping all the symptoms are pointing right in :bfp: street.
> 
> I have my ultrasound next Tuesday, to see if I have developed enough eggs. I guess my doctor will give me a trigger shot as well. I really pray this cycle works out. Someone suggested I try the Sperm Meets Egg Plan......not sure how my I-hate-planned-sex DH will go along with that though.....but hey, it's worth the try.

Yep I am stopping! Hoping 2nd time lucky. Fingers crossed for you this cycle. Lady Blush I so hope you get your BFP soon you have waited long enough :hugs:

I am the same as you buttercup I hate planned sex 2 think I am going to try and spice it up a little this month :haha:

xx


----------



## PalmerWife

Hi Ladies,

CD 13 here. Had a nervous breakdown a bit ago. Ive never felt so overwhelmed. Last cycle seemed very easy...this month, not so much. I feel so stressed and useless. My husband says he wishes he could make it better and i snapped at him saying i wish he could to. I feel terrible about it but i feel totally out of control with everything that im feeling and everything coming out of my mouth. 

thanks for listening to my rant. im sure its just "one of those days":cry:


----------



## sarlar

Yomo/lady blush- sorry to hear the news...this is such a heartbreaking process and my heart goes out to you guys:friends:

lola-small symptoms or changes can mean good things! fingers crossed!!:thumbup:

ttc and everyone else, happy bd time!! super :spermy:

afm, have now taken two clomid. i really have only had the hot flashes at night. i woke up last night a couple times drenched in sweat, but luckily so far able to fall right back asleep. got a fan blowing right on me!! I was super drowsy yesterday but maybe a coincidence since that is not a normal side effect. who knows? start opk testing day 10 right? :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

you got it sarlar - start your OPKs and if possible do two a day to ensure that you dont miss the surge.

Palmer - sorry you are having a tough time but remember the clomid will do that to you....it doesnt matter if it didnt happen to you last month...every month is different on clomid. Just explain to your dh that you arent yourself right now b/c of the clomid and apologize ahead of time for anything you might do or say...also dont be so hard on yourself, bc this is not normal for you and the clomid can make you depressed.


----------



## Faithpatience

Dear buddies,

am here again after 3 days breakI have to tell u ladies somethingas u all know that I tested on 14dpo (24th June) and got a BFN I was broken coz I managed to keep myself without testing until 14dpo.I got pink brown spotting on 15dpo(in the night) and I thought the witch is finally hereI had very light spotting for 2 days (25th and 26th June) and then no spottingI spotted for 3 days last cycle before I got the bleeding..so I thought clomid is making me spot for several days before my AF.I waited for one more day ie until day..but bleeding did not startI was scared to do a HPT as I thought I already gave myself time to do and I didn't do itbut today morning I finally thought I do the test once my DH left for work coz he was sure I wud get my AF anytime as I am still cramping big timeso I waited until he left for work and I did a HPT.to my surprise I got a BFPI cannot believe it..its 18dpo todayI went to my GP and he's did a urine test again and I got BFP again at his clinicnow he's asked me to do the bloodwork to see if my HCG levels look good..I will get the results only on monday.I hope my HCG counts come back good...he said he can try and do a early scan for me as I have had 2 early losses in the past and he said the earliest would be 12th of Junehe said I wud be only nearly 7 weeks then, but said we can see if we can hear the heartbeat.so I have booked for a scan tooI dont want to hope too much and then get disappointed..

ladies I still cant believe..but am really scaredI hope this time everything goes wellpls pray for meI still have heavy cramps and my tummy feels very uncomfortable like the witch would come and get me anytimeI don't want her for 8.5 more months

and I wish all u ladies get ur BFP soon..as I always say its not about BFP but a healthy pregnancyI wish u all good luck and I pray to God that he gives us all a healthy babyI will never quit praying to him until he blesses each one of u (us) with a healthy baby...
I have faith in him n am patient toolet him bless all of usmy prayers for everyone again..
thankyou ladies for ur support, encouragement and love

am thinking if this is a dreamcant believe itjus keeping my fingers crossed

Love u allbaby dust to all.
faith-patience

P.S: Miracles do Happen...it will happen to all of us...


----------



## dizzikel

:happydance::yipee::dance:OMG..... Congratulations chick!!!!!!!

I am sooooo happy for you. I hope your levels go up nicely and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Well done hun :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Faithpatience said:


> Dear buddies,
> 
> am here again after 3 days breakI have to tell u ladies somethingas u all know that I tested on 14dpo (24th June) and got a BFN I was broken coz I managed to keep myself without testing until 14dpo.I got pink brown spotting on 15dpo(in the night) and I thought the witch is finally hereI had very light spotting for 2 days (25th and 26th June) and then no spottingI spotted for 3 days last cycle before I got the bleeding..so I thought clomid is making me spot for several days before my AF.I waited for one more day ie until day..but bleeding did not startI was scared to do a HPT as I thought I already gave myself time to do and I didn't do itbut today morning I finally thought I do the test once my DH left for work coz he was sure I wud get my AF anytime as I am still cramping big timeso I waited until he left for work and I did a HPT.to my surprise I got a BFPI cannot believe it..its 18dpo todayI went to my GP and he's did a urine test again and I got BFP again at his clinicnow he's asked me to do the bloodwork to see if my HCG levels look good..I will get the results only on monday.I hope my HCG counts come back good...he said he can try and do a early scan for me as I have had 2 early losses in the past and he said the earliest would be 12th of Junehe said I wud be only nearly 7 weeks then, but said we can see if we can hear the heartbeat.so I have booked for a scan tooI dont want to hope too much and then get disappointed..
> 
> ladies I still cant believe..but am really scaredI hope this time everything goes wellpls pray for meI still have heavy cramps and my tummy feels very uncomfortable like the witch would come and get me anytimeI don't want her for 8.5 more months
> 
> and I wish all u ladies get ur BFP soon..as I always say its not about BFP but a healthy pregnancyI wish u all good luck and I pray to God that he gives us all a healthy babyI will never quit praying to him until he blesses each one of u (us) with a healthy baby...
> I have faith in him n am patient toolet him bless all of usmy prayers for everyone again..
> thankyou ladies for ur support, encouragement and love
> 
> am thinking if this is a dreamcant believe itjus keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Love u allbaby dust to all.
> faith-patience
> 
> P.S: Miracles do Happen...it will happen to all of us...

Congratulations babes xxx


----------



## Faithpatience

dizzikel said:


> :happydance::yipee::dance:OMG..... Congratulations chick!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooooo happy for you. I hope your levels go up nicely and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Well done hun :hugs:

Kel, thanks hun..am excited but very nervous too..still after getting up from sleep I am thinking was it all a dream??? thanks again and I shall keep asking u questions...ok here is my first one..I have my early scan on 12th June by then I wud be 7W1day...can we hear bubs heart beat so early? I jus want these days to run..as my doc has said until I complete 10 weeks I shd jus keep my fingers crossed hoping everything goes well..am really scared...

thanks again hun..how did ur scan go? I remember u and daisi shd have had one today (fri)??

love n hugs
FP


----------



## Faithpatience

yomo darling..thanks for the wishes..hope I keep it up until 9 more months..as of now am worried...both me and DH didnt get excited at all...we r jus hoping that things wud go well this time...

I wish u good lunk hun..
FP


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooh, congrats FaithPatience :yipee:. I so happy for you!!! Thanks for giving us some hope! And I know you will have a beautiful and healthy 8+ months.

Good luck, lady!! I hope the IVF works out for you :hugs:

Yomo, I think you should still try the clomid again, since you've only done 1 cycle. 2nd time lucky, gir :thumbup:

Good luck again FaithPatience!! Your :bfp: has made my morning :D


----------



## Faithpatience

Isi Buttercup said:


> Ooooh, congrats FaithPatience :yipee:. I so happy for you!!! Thanks for giving us some hope! And I know you will have a beautiful and healthy 8+ months.
> 
> Good luck, lady!! I hope the IVF works out for you :hugs:
> 
> Yomo, I think you should still try the clomid again, since you've only done 1 cycle. 2nd time lucky, gir :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck again FaithPatience!! Your :bfp: has made my morning :D

Isi darling thanks u so much :hugs: this means my world and I hope everything goes well..yea I got hope from Kel and Daisi and now u can see me too..I guess clomid is not bad at all (apart from those nasty side effects) atleast it worked...

am glad that I make u smile in the morning...
keep goin hun..good luck for ur BFP...
Love n hugs
FP


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks FaithPatience :hugs:

Ttc hun, so sorry about the softcups! Will you be trying again? The more I think about it, the more I know I probably won't go there!! I hope to be able to find some Preseed this weekend!

Kisses to everyone else!

:hug:


----------



## daisii

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

congratulations FP!!!!!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!!!

WOOHOO!!!!! I love it when there's a BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## Faithpatience

daisii said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> congratulations FP!!!!!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!!!
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!! I love it when there's a BFP!!!!!!!

Daisi darling...u and Kel were my real inspiration and hope...thanks a ton hun...:hugs: 
I hope my journey goes smoothly this time....

Am loving it but am worried and scared too..but I shall try and relax now...
thanks again..
Love n hugs
FP


----------



## lola13

Great news, Faith! Congrats & also praying for a healthy, healthy, healthy pregnancy for you! You put the "faith" back in our thread :)

Did you have any symptoms, or were they your usual AF symptoms?


----------



## lady blush

OMG congratulations faith i truly beleive miracles do happen .

At last some good news on this thread.

Thank you every1 for your well wishes.
After getting the usual af pains yesterday my af hasent made an apperance i think she is just playing games with me but im absoulutly certain she will be here by 2morrow i just know it. i dont have eny cramping today just little pains down below.
I hope she hurrys the hell up.

I hope all you girls are well.
lola-when r u testing?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

As long as she's not here, you never know Lady :flower:

Holding out for you, Lola! I'm hoping for another :bfp: around here!!!


----------



## lola13

Lady - maybe you had a bleed unrelated to AF. Plans to test again?

Sarlar - Hopefully you haven't had side effects. No insomnia, right? I only had it my first clomid cycle.

I won't be testing unless I'm late - the earliest would be Tuesday, so I have a bit of a wait. I don't even have an HPT in the house, so no temptation. AF has always shown up right on time (one cycle was wacky in 3+ years!), so I never test.

I feel absolutely nothing at this point. If I wasn't keeping track, I wouldn't even think it was pre-AF time.


----------



## lady blush

lola13 said:


> Lady - maybe you had a bleed unrelated to AF. Plans to test again?
> 
> Sarlar - Hopefully you haven't had side effects. No insomnia, right? I only had it my first clomid cycle.
> 
> I won't be testing unless I'm late - the earliest would be Tuesday, so I have a bit of a wait. I don't even have an HPT in the house, so no temptation. AF has always shown up right on time (one cycle was wacky in 3+ years!), so I never test.
> 
> I feel absolutely nothing at this point. If I wasn't keeping track, I wouldn't even think it was pre-AF time.

Hi lola i havent bled at all yet the reason i posted yesterday saying i was out was bcoz i had terrible cramps exacly the same as when af would show up but until now nothing has appeared not blood at all so im guessing she wants to play a game of hide and seek coz im 100% sure shes coming.
and plus i wouldent think it will be normal to cramp like this and be pregnant but if she hasent shown up till wensday then i will get the doctors to do a test.
i usualy have regular periods but ive noticed from previous clomid cycles that my af comes a few days late which i guess its whats happening now.
I just want her to hurry up and stop playing games grrrr.

:hugs: to all.x


----------



## sarlar

Congrats Faith!! :happydance: THe bfp is the first step, lotsa prayers and happy thoughts for a sticky bean!! 

Lola-still looking good!! fingers crossed... Good idea on waiting, but remember kels spotting when she was preggers!!

Lady-cramping in early pregnancy is actually normal and a SYmPtom!! fingers crossed for you also!! kELX also had spotting and cramping and she thought it was af but was just the pregnancy!! 

Afm, three clomid down, two to go. so far only hot flashes and occasional cramps. no other symptoms. fingers crossed, no insomnia! i am on the lowest dose 50 mg so hoping i at least ovulate!! i dont know when i last ovulated-probaby years and years ago!! planning on bd'ing every other day. also planning on starting tussin on day 10. how much did anyone who used this take??? also on what day do you guys normally o?? Hugs everyone!!


----------



## daisii

hi all, hope everyone is doing well! fingers crossed for more bfp's.

quick update, had scan today, baby has grown exactly 7 days worth in 7 days which is great! bean is now 13.3mm long and heartbeat is 161bpm!!!! woohoo all seems well with baby bean!:happydance:


----------



## caz & bob

aw glad to her daisii well my son has gone away till monday so im going to be board how is everyone xxxxxx


----------



## dizzikel

Faithpatience said:


> dizzikel said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::yipee::dance:OMG..... Congratulations chick!!!!!!!
> 
> I am sooooo happy for you. I hope your levels go up nicely and you have a happy and healthy pregnancy! Well done hun :hugs:
> 
> Kel, thanks hun..am excited but very nervous too..still after getting up from sleep I am thinking was it all a dream??? thanks again and I shall keep asking u questions...ok here is my first one..I have my early scan on 12th June by then I wud be 7W1day...can we hear bubs heart beat so early? I jus want these days to run..as my doc has said until I complete 10 weeks I shd jus keep my fingers crossed hoping everything goes well..am really scared...
> 
> thanks again hun..how did ur scan go? I remember u and daisi shd have had one today (fri)??
> 
> love n hugs
> FPClick to expand...

Hi hun,

Had my 3rd early scan today and saw our baby's heartbeat...I have also got a picture of our little bubba! It is just amazing and I am starting to finally believe it. I am really confused about how many weeks I am as the scanographer is dating me 1-2 weeks less than I am put I think that is because I ovulated later. Don't be scared ....just look after yourself!

Kel xx


----------



## sarlar

daisi and kel- so happy to hear about healthy little ones!! congrats on the first of many perfect scans:)


----------



## Faithpatience

lady blush said:


> lola13 said:
> 
> 
> Lady - maybe you had a bleed unrelated to AF. Plans to test again?
> 
> Sarlar - Hopefully you haven't had side effects. No insomnia, right? I only had it my first clomid cycle.
> 
> I won't be testing unless I'm late - the earliest would be Tuesday, so I have a bit of a wait. I don't even have an HPT in the house, so no temptation. AF has always shown up right on time (one cycle was wacky in 3+ years!), so I never test.
> 
> I feel absolutely nothing at this point. If I wasn't keeping track, I wouldn't even think it was pre-AF time.
> 
> Hi lola i havent bled at all yet the reason i posted yesterday saying i was out was bcoz i had terrible cramps exacly the same as when af would show up but until now nothing has appeared not blood at all so im guessing she wants to play a game of hide and seek coz im 100% sure shes coming.
> and plus i wouldent think it will be normal to cramp like this and be pregnant but if she hasent shown up till wensday then i will get the doctors to do a test.
> i usualy have regular periods but ive noticed from previous clomid cycles that my af comes a few days late which i guess its whats happening now.
> I just want her to hurry up and stop playing games grrrr.
> 
> :hugs: to all.xClick to expand...

lady,to tell u I had severe cramps and am still cramping and still think AF is on her way...u never know, until actually u miss ur period...u can take me as an example...I got BFN on 14/15DPO and BFP on 18DPO...all I had was cramping and no other symptoms at all...
Baby dust to u...I wish u get ur BFP this cycle..


----------



## Faithpatience

sarlar said:


> Congrats Faith!! :happydance: THe bfp is the first step, lotsa prayers and happy thoughts for a sticky bean!!
> 
> Lola-still looking good!! fingers crossed... Good idea on waiting, but remember kels spotting when she was preggers!!
> 
> Lady-cramping in early pregnancy is actually normal and a SYmPtom!! fingers crossed for you also!! kELX also had spotting and cramping and she thought it was af but was just the pregnancy!!
> 
> Afm, three clomid down, two to go. so far only hot flashes and occasional cramps. no other symptoms. fingers crossed, no insomnia! i am on the lowest dose 50 mg so hoping i at least ovulate!! i dont know when i last ovulated-probaby years and years ago!! planning on bd'ing every other day. also planning on starting tussin on day 10. how much did anyone who used this take??? also on what day do you guys normally o?? Hugs everyone!!

Salar hun..thanks for ur wishes and prayers..I hope everything goes well this time..keeping my fingers crossed...
I wish u too a BFP this cycle..my wishes and prayers for everyone to get a sticky bean soon...take care and good luck
FP


----------



## Faithpatience

Daisi and Kel- am so very much happy that both of ur scans went on well and ur lil pips are doing great...what a relief...I guess from now on u guys can relax a bit more...though I do know that theres always reasons for us to worry about our pips all time until we hold them in our hands..still I strongly believe everything from here is gonna be great for both of u...
so when is ur next scan ladies? It is the 20 weeks scan or is there one again around 12 weeks..
take care both of u and good luck with the rest of the pregnancy days..
Love, hugs and kisses 
FP


----------



## Faithpatience

lola13 said:


> Great news, Faith! Congrats & also praying for a healthy, healthy, healthy pregnancy for you! You put the "faith" back in our thread :)
> 
> Did you have any symptoms, or were they your usual AF symptoms?

Lola darling, thanks a ton for ur wishes and prayers....I sincerely wish the same for u and for our other buddies too..

All I had was heavy cramping...actually am still having cramping now when am typing this post..:-( I didnt have any other symptoms at all..I was thinking the witch wud soon come..but except for very lil pink/brown spotting on DPO 16 and DPO17 I didnt have anything..actually I thought AF was here finally but the actual bleeding didnt start and then I took the HPT test again on DPO18 which is yday and got a BFP right away...so anything can happen dear..I too lost hope to tell u..but I shd say until u miss ur period u have very good chances for a BFP..

I jus pray and hope u get ur BFP this month and the witch not show up her face at all for 8.5 more months..

Keep us posted..good luck with ur testing..
Love and hugs
FP


----------



## lola13

Daisii & Kel - Fantastic that little beans are right on track! Daisii, I'm jealous of your typically flat stomach and your expanding one, too!

My CBFM is now blinking "m" so time will soon tell for me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Faith - OMG....i am soooooooo happy for you! I will pray for you extra tonight! I will pray for a healthy and happy 9 months.....this is such wonderful news! CONGRATS! What kind of HPT did you do on the 14 and 15...were they FRERs?

Isi -well dh hurt his back yesterday so he is all drugged up and has woken only to eat.....so I have not had the opportunity to try them again, but I did do a practice run and got it in fine....I think I just needed to insert it at the correct angle.

Lady- I really hope Af stays away and you get your BFP!

sarlar - I take 2 tsps 3 times a day of the tussin! Also drink 1 cup of grapefruit juice and 1 cup of decaf green tea a day. All of that seems to help...Oh and if you can get some EPO and take that till you confirm O...stop all of this once O has been confirmed.

Daisii and Kel - so wonderful to hear you guys are doing well.....x


----------



## dizzikel

Just updated my diary with scan pic

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/330584-x-kels-diary-x-3.html#post5561832


----------



## Faithpatience

Kel, I looked at the scan... But I really cannot figure out ur lil bub... So that round thing seen is bub's head? Anyways am soooo happyfor u Hun... Have fun n enjoy!!!!!
Cheers
fp


----------



## Faithpatience

Ttcbaby... Thank you so much for including me in ur special prayers... Am really thankful to u for that from bottom of my heart... I have my first early scan in 2 weeks time...
Btw I took a normal first response test on dpo 14/15 not sure.. For a bfn .. But after 1/2 hr the negative turned to be faint positive.. But the instructions said that result shd not be intrepreted after 10min and my dh also said it's bfn and I didn't try again until yday.. Coz I thouht I got my af as I got spotting for 2 days..
Am thankful to god n to u all.


----------



## slara6105

kel~ congrats!!
I have been taken off of clomid. My dr has now prescriped Femara..has anyone taken this?
:dust:


----------



## dizzikel

Faith,

The round circle is the yolk and just at the bottom of it is a little white baby, you can just make out the head and arm (it is sideways on). 

Slara: good luck with the new medication!

Kel x


----------



## Faithpatience

dizzikel said:


> Faith,
> 
> The round circle is the yolk and just at the bottom of it is a little white baby, you can just make out the head and arm (it is sideways on).
> 
> Slara: good luck with the new medication!
> 
> Kel x

Kel, yup this time I watched it closely and keenly..I cud see ur lil bub there..wow soooo exciting...am sooo happy for u....


----------



## Faithpatience

slara6105 said:


> kel~ congrats!!
> I have been taken off of clomid. My dr has now prescriped Femara..has anyone taken this?
> :dust:

Slara,

I havent taken Femara but I have a friend who had taken it and got preggo..ladies who dont respond to clomid are given Femara.....but this does not have those bad sife effects that clomid gives and moreover Femara releases one quality egg than many folliciles which clomid does...so the chances of multiple preggo is less is femara..its a safe drug to take
good luck n cheers


----------



## sarlar

LoLa: any news yet? are you officially late now?? hoping to hear from you with a big fat bfp!! :winkwink:

Lady: any news for you yet too?? thinking about you and hoping all your symptoms were preggo symptoms not af symptoms!!

slara- keep us posted on how femara works! interesting...

faith: hope that little bean is safe and sticky!! 

daisi, kel: hope the raspberries are growing and healthy! any pregnancy symptoms for you guys yet?? any morning sickness??

mrsja- hopefully the ivf is going well. 

hope everyone else is doing well-quiet thread this weekend!! 

afm, take my last clomid in the morning and then I am onto the stretch. I really havent had much for side effects so i am a little worried the dose wasnt high enough and i wont ovulate....but now we just gotta bd lots and hope it all works out!! :-=


----------



## lola13

It's 13DPO and I'm still in the game. Last month she showed up on 14DPO. My bbs have gone back to feeling very much pre-AF, which I know can go either way. I would say I definitely feel her knocking on my door. If that's the case, I'm adding IUI next month, which might be my last month on clomid. The nurse said my doctor usually prescribes it for 3 months, but I'll have to ask (if I still need to by then!).

Sarlar - are they going to scan or do bloodwork to monitor you? Just wondering how you'll know if you've ovulated.

Slara - Sorry I can't help; I'm not familiar with femara. Hope it works out for you.

Lady - any updates??


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls not long left now to test carnt wait xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

lola-well, hopefully the next few days go by without any signs of af!! i will be using opks as well as having 21 day labs drawn. no scans unfortunately so i guess ill have to wait and go by the opks until cd 21 and then wait for results of my progesterone level!! 

caz-hoping for a quick 1ww now!! any signs of implantation or other symptoms yet?


----------



## caz & bob

ye just bloating and gassy and cramps xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Faith - just a quick question..I see that you have been ttc since 2008...were you ever tested for anything or diagnosed with anything? It is just inspirational to see that you have gotten pg and would like to hear your story.

slara- I dont know much about femara except that they use is as a cancer drug and it doesnt have all the s/e clomid does. G/L with it, I sure hope it works. also you might want to check as bNb might have femara forum.

lola & Caz - fxed for you

sarlar - I dont think you have to have s/e to ov...I didnt have much on my first round and I Oved. So it might jsut be your body accepting it.

Britt - sorry for the home trouble..but that too can be a symptoms....your chart is looking nice though, at steady incline esp with todays temp.

smile &onelil - I really hope you got it this month!

Emma & DM - babydust to you two!!

Caz - thanks for the PMA!

Well as for me....as you know DH hurt his back on Thursday and was on some serious pain meds and muscle relaxers...well we dtd on Wednesday but not again until saturday which was also Ov day. About an hour after dtd I started having horrible cramping...and I thought it was the softcup..I took the softcup out about 4 hours later but the cramps got worse...I took some advil and a bathe and went to sleep. So I am thinking that bding we did on saturday was probably to late...isnt it best to bd a day before Ov?


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Faith - just a quick question..I see that you have been ttc since 2008...were you ever tested for anything or diagnosed with anything? It is just inspirational to see that you have gotten pg and would like to hear your story.
> 
> slara- I dont know much about femara except that they use is as a cancer drug and it doesnt have all the s/e clomid does. G/L with it, I sure hope it works. also you might want to check as bNb might have femara forum.
> 
> lola & Caz - fxed for you
> 
> sarlar - I dont think you have to have s/e to ov...I didnt have much on my first round and I Oved. So it might jsut be your body accepting it.
> 
> Britt - sorry for the home trouble..but that too can be a symptoms....your chart is looking nice though, at steady incline esp with todays temp.
> 
> smile &onelil - I really hope you got it this month!
> 
> Emma & DM - babydust to you two!!
> 
> Caz - thanks for the PMA!
> 
> Well as for me....as you know DH hurt his back on Thursday and was on some serious pain meds and muscle relaxers...well we dtd on Wednesday but not again until saturday which was also Ov day. About an hour after dtd I started having horrible cramping...and I thought it was the softcup..I took the softcup out about 4 hours later but the cramps got worse...I took some advil and a bathe and went to sleep. So I am thinking that bding we did on saturday was probably to late...isnt it best to bd a day before Ov?

your ok hunnie :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Faithpatience

Dear ladies,

Hope all of u had a good weekend..

I jus came back from my GPs place..my B HCG is 815 which is within the range..so far so good..but my doctor was not available today , so I have taken an appointment to see him on wednesday to find out if I can repeat the test to make sure everything is goin on wellat the moment am really scared n nervous..

ladies thanks for all ur prayers and wishes..I hope this one is a sticky bean too..

Salar,ttcbaby,lola thank u all again..u gals have been wonderful

Kel and daisi, how r u both and whats the latest about ur lil pips inside??

Iam wising u all a BFP soon- for all TTC ladies and am praying for sticky sticky sticky bean

thanks
FP


----------



## Faithpatience

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Faith - just a quick question..I see that you have been ttc since 2008...were you ever tested for anything or diagnosed with anything? It is just inspirational to see that you have gotten pg and would like to hear your story.

TTCbaby,

ok here goes my story..

from early 2006-07 all I had was just 4 periods in 1.2 years which was very terrible.so my doc wanted me to do a scan and she said that I have mild PCOSshe asked me to reduce few kilos and since at that time I actually didn't plan for a baby so I didn't ask for any medicationsit almost took a year for me from then to bring back my periods on regular basis and from end of 2007 unti mid 2008 my periods came back on track33-35 days cycle which my doc said was good and she did a scan again n said that everything was fine now and I can go ahead..all I did to regularise periods was I had pitted dates 4-5 numbers everyday in the morning religiously in empty stomach for almost a year and that slowly made my cycle regularise and also I lost about 4-5 kilos in 8-10 months time..

Now since my periods was on track for past few months we started to try in 2008 mid and I fell pregnant but I didn't know I was as I started to spot at the time my period was due and I thought I got my periodsI didn't realise at that timebut after 5 days of spotting, I didn't get the flow at allI took a test on cd40 and I was preggo for the first timeI went to my GP and said I am preggo but been spotting for 5 days...she said wait for a week n come back coz we really cant do anything about thatunfortunately the spotting never stopped and on cd46-47 I had miscarriagethis was in Jul 2008

I again fell preggo in Feb 2009, this time I guess it was chemical pregnancy coz after jus 3-4 days of being preggo I started to bleed and then miscarried on cd40..

Only after this I realised that I have to do tests, but no doc cud give me exact reason for both the miscarriages as all those blood tests came back as normalthen we thought we cud wait for 2-3 months (MAR-JUNE 09) before trying again as I was totally depressed and was not ready for a failure

in the meantime my DH's SA came back as borderline (quantity was also very low as per the standard) so he started taking zinc and vitamin c .after 3 months ( from July 09)we started trying and we never fell preggo ( we tried around 8 cycles).I again went to doc this Feb 2010then he did some tests again n said that my progesterone level was very low jus 1.7 on cd21 test and said that I have anovoulation problemie I don't ovulate every cycle.he then prescribeb clomid to take from Marchin the meanwhile we did a SA test again for my DH and this time the report was alright except for morphology was a bit lessbut doc said not to worry as mortality was 60% which was good

I started taking clomid (50mgs)cd2-6 when I got my periods in March, cd21 progesterone reveled that I had ovulated but it was a BFN

again in April 23rd I started my 2nd cycle same dosage, and I took it again cd2-6...and this time doc didnt do a cd21 bloodwork..I was not even sure if I ovulated as I never got a darker line on those OPKs at all...to my surprise I got BFP on 28th may...I cud not believe coz I spotted for 2 days and thought the witch has comeback again...but thankgod she didnt come...today I got my blood test reports...the look normal to me, coz my doc was not available today to discuss..am goin to meet him the dayafter...jus keeping my fingers crossed this time for a sticky bean..

Iam thankful and grateful to god..without him I wud have never made it up
am also thankful to all u wonderful ladies, u were always there for me when I needed u all the most..

I sincerely pray n hope everyone get their BFP soon

Miracles do happen and it will happen to everyone..

Thanks ttcbaby for goin thro' the whole story, I guess u shd go for a coffee break now coz u shd have become exhausted by now..

good luck to all
FP


----------



## MrsJA

Hello lovely ladies!!
I'm back!

FAITH, OMG! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

I was soooooooo happy to log on and read this wonderful news! My fingers are crossed that this is a sticky bean, honey!! You SO deserve this.

How has everyone else been? 

Lola, what DPO are you now???

Lady, I'm sorry to hear about what's been happening with you this cycle. I've been meaning to ask you what your morphology is like? If that's the main cause of your problems, you might do really well with IVF. Thinking of you honey.

TTC, hope the BD is going well! Sarlar, yay for nearly finishing your clomid cycle.

I will read back over all the rest over the next day or two, but hope everyone is great!

I had a brilliant holiday - feeling really relaxed and ready to get into the final round of this looooong IVF cycle. I start stimulation injections on Wednesday. We will be doing our embryo transfer in less than two weeks. It doesn't seem real...

Anyway, happy Monday all! xxxx


----------



## lola13

Welcome back, Jess! So you essentially have 2 tww's - one before and one after transfer. We are pulling for you in a major way!

Lady, any updates?? You should know how this cycle turned out by now, right?

I'm still hanging in there, 14DPO today. Last cycle AF turned up about this time on this day. My preAF symptoms are less this morning, but I'm still holding on to hope. Please God, let me be pregnant finally! (or is it "finally pregnant"? - grammar teachers, please correct me)


----------



## lola13

And just like that, I'm out again. I don't know why I bother being hopeful.


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: hunnie congrats xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

awwww lola :hugs: hunnie i hate the witch xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

faith - thank you so much for sharing....I like to read success stories and you are defo. one. I will keep you and the lil bub in my prays each and everynight that all is ok!

mrsja - glad to see you are back and had a great time...oh I envy a spa vacation...i must set one up with my mum....

lola- aww hun so sorry about af....

afm - nothing new here, I am 2 dpo and waiting anxiously for a bfp!!!!


----------



## sarlar

mrsja- nice to have you back! glad you are refreshed and relaxed and ready for your transfer!! so exciting!!

lola-sorry to hear about the af- it sure never gets easier. hopefully the iui will be the trick this month??!!

lady-where are you??? news??

ttc- hopefully the next two weeks fly by and we get another bfp!! 

afm, cd10 today. last clomid was yesterday. started opk-ing and tussin today. going to try to stick to the bd every other day plan. just hoping i actually O. Cant imagine what even that would be like at this point... dying for this to work! 

question about the clomid and drinking any alcohol...i quit drinking already because i know it can interfere with fertility and such but the next round will be during my sisters wedding. can you drink before you o?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sarlar...thanks for the pma...

well I still drink periodically but I have not gotten my bfp yet so I might not be a good example.

Does anyone know exactly how alcohol affects fertility, cuz most of my pg friends concieved on nights they were completely hammered!


----------



## caz & bob

i dont think drink matters tbh hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## MNLADY

Hey, Ladies! 
I'm new here. I just found this forum today. I'm 29 (DH is 31). DH and I have been TTC since February. I'm on round one of clomid (CD 12) with no u/s, just progesterone test on day 21. Any cycle buddies out there? I've enjoyed reading posts and hearing from people who are also TTC.
Best of Luck to all of you! :)


----------



## Faithpatience

MrsJA said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!
> I'm back!
> 
> FAITH, OMG! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> I was soooooooo happy to log on and read this wonderful news! My fingers are crossed that this is a sticky bean, honey!! You SO deserve this.
> 
> Anyway, happy Monday all! xxxx

dear MrsJA, thankyou so much for all ur wishes n prayers... I hope this one is sticky....yet am really nervous n scared n don't know how am goin to pull on until I cross 3 months.. I have booked for a early scan on 12th June..

Glad n happy to know that ur holiday went on well.. Yea now u jus have 2 more weeks for IVF n after that it's 2 weeks waiting game.... I hope everything goes well for u in the first cycle n u get ur bfp.... Ofcourse a sticky sticky bean...

Fingers crossed for u n for everyone too...
Thanks again for including me in ur prayers n I sall keep praying for all ...
Love
fp


----------



## Faithpatience

Hi ladies, hope June starts with Big Bang and more n more BFPs keep adding..

lola, sorry to know the about the witch's arrivalIknow how hard it must betrust me everything will go well this time hun..wats ur plans this timeShall keep praying for ur BFP

TTClady, glad to know that my story gave u confidence..all the best hun..

salar- keep testing with those OPKs n baby dust to u for ur BDs.fingers crossed for u..

Caz, few more days to do a hptwow good..all the best hun..

MrsJA, cant wait to hear all about uIVF is here soon..

Nina- haven't heard from u for days..hope u r doin good

Daisi and Kel- Hope both of u r doin good and how about ue lil pips? Guess there are doin great inside..

praying for more BFPs in this thread..let the month June begin with a BANG..

BTW anyone planning to start a new June thread for us again?? I thought of doin one but thought shall ask u ladies coz we don't need duplication

take care ladies..Hope this month is lucky for allparyers and good wishes for all u wonderful ladies

Love
FP


----------



## Faithpatience

MNLADY said:


> Hey, Ladies!
> I'm new here. I just found this forum today. I'm 29 (DH is 31). DH and I have been TTC since February. I'm on round one of clomid (CD 12) with no u/s, just progesterone test on day 21. Any cycle buddies out there? I've enjoyed reading posts and hearing from people who are also TTC.
> Best of Luck to all of you! :)

welcome MNlady, yea this is a perfect place for u..we have ladies taking clomid n getting their BFPs, also ladies who are waiting for their BFPs....and also u can get info about anything n everything that u need...ladies out here are wonderful...
hope u get ur BFP soon..Welcome again!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Oh lola, I'm so sorry love. I was so hoping this would be the one for you. I hope you have had a glass of wine and a good cry. We are all here for you.

Sarlar all fingers crossed that you get to ovulate this cycle... come on little egg!

TTC, welcome to the 2WW - looking forward to hearing all about your symptoms!

mnlady, welcome. If you don't mind me asking, how come you are starting on clomid already, if you have only been TTC for 4 months? Most of the ladies on here are 12 months + TTC and have to wait quite some time before getting a clomid prescription...

Daisi and Kel, hope you are the bubs are good!

Isi, what's been happening?

Hugs to everybody else xxxxx


----------



## MNLADY

The doctor told me that with my history of irregularity (all my life and cycles ranging between 70 and 120 days) it might be a good option to help us more with timing. I'm hoping he's right. I'm also using OPKs (but I find them frustrating because sometimes the lines look incredibly close). 
Baby Dust to All! :)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all hope your all fine xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 

mnlady - I think I jumped in on mid conversation but what did the dr recommend? I hope you get it all worked out!

AFM - 3 dpo and chart is looking the same so far, but I guess that is to be expected.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Missed ya!!! Decided to give the internet a rest for a few days....lol.

Welcome back MrsJA. So glad you had a good vacation!

So sorry about AF, Lola :hugs:. Good luck this cycle hun!

Caz....have you tested?

Ttc, you're in your 2ww, right? I wish you all the best hun :hugs:

Afm, well, I had my US today. The good news is that I have 3 nice eggs waiting to pop...bad news is that 2 of these are on my bad side (my left tube is wonky). I got a HCG trigger shot, which should bring on ovulation within 36 hours or so. But guess what!! My DH just found out he has to travel on business tomorrow, to return Thursday evening :growlmad:. I really don't know why I bothered this cycle, really! Seems like wasted effort :cry:


----------



## caz & bob

no hun friday xxx


----------



## sarlar

hey mn lady- welcome! where in minnesota are you from? i am actually from minnesota-lived for 5 yrs in the southwest twin cities suburbs as well as duluth for a year. i grew up in wi but moved to mn after high school. my dh also grew up in minnesota in lakeville!! are you trying for your first? has the doc done any testing on you or dh?? just curious cause we have all been through th ringer!!

fp- still praying for a sticky little babe!

caz-exciting! hope for a bfp friday....

ttc-happy and speedy 2ww! 

lola honey thinking about you again today and hoping you can put last month behind you!! 

buttercup- hey at least you have one nice egg on the good side! hopefully you can squeeze in some bding!! 

mrsja and others, hope everyone is well!

ASF, tussin seems to be working well-CM is much more abundant already! not the ewcm i am hoping for yet.... so far opks negative. been doing them twice a day so i dont miss anything! i know overly anal for cd 11 but its my first clomid cycle...lol...had some side cramps yesterday on both left and right so who knows? hopefully egg factory in full swing:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi, make sure you get some bding tonight....you should be okay with that.


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - Very exciting for you to be ovulating! You might need to keep testing a few more days, but don't stop. I didn't ovulate until CD18 last time.

Isi - You still have tonight. If you're reading this, step away from the computer or go find your husband.

I have been pretty emotional since AF came on. It's a toxic cocktail of anger, frustration, and desperation. It's mostly anger. I am so tired of people having multiple kids with no problem when I've been working my ass off for one. Bitter, bitter, bitter.

I let the clinic know I'll be doing IUI this time. It may not be romantic, but maybe it'll work.


----------



## Faithpatience

Lola... I can understand ur anger n I always go this everymonth when the witch shows up... I know we r not greedy by asking for one healthy baby n that too putting lots of efforts n prayers everytime.. But sometimes I feel life is so unfair coz few of my relatives n friends claim to have accidental pregnancy...oohhh... But hang in there chick...u will be holding one soon in ur arms... Am glad that u r trying IUI with clomid this time... Shall pray for u dear..

Salar... Get busy with ur bd's... Good luck

isi- yea as otherladies auggested get busy tonight dear...

Ttclady- hope u r doin great... Good luck Hun..

Mrsja- hope u have done all ur pre IVF tests...so excited for u dear...

Caz - u r the next on this thread to announce bfp.. Good luck Hun..

Other lovely ladies, take good care n good luck

love
fp
Other lively ladies


----------



## lady blush

OMG girls so sorry i havent been on for a few days, my internet connection went and my mobile's screen broke grrr what a week ive had.

Eny way i hope you are all well.
My AF came 3 days late which is quite normal when im on clomid so no BFP for me.
Ive just been to my doctors and he has referred me to the IVF speacialist the reason being was because speacialist wanted me to try for 9 months to see if it happened and then if it dident then i had to be refered back to start the IVF proccess.
My doctor is lovely and has given me some hope he says i have been very unlucky but he reckons its taken this long because my dh sperm morphology is quite low.

Lola-so sorry af came i hope you get your BFP soon. are you continueing taking clomid?

mrsja- my DP morphology is 7% which i think is half the normal range.

How are all you girls doing?

i will definatly be coming on here to see how you are all doing but i wont be taking clomid enymore.
Im also going to try taking preesed as thats one of the things i have not done yet.
Good luck girls.x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies.

The good news is that DH doesn't have to travel anymore. The bad news is that he is continuing with his attitude of not wanting to BD during o. He hates "non-spontaneous" BD and always knows when my seduction is for that purpose. He wants kids but believes it will come naturally, without us having to time it. So, here I am, ovulating.... but all for nothing. I am so mad and upset and have pretty much just given up. I think I will be taking a long ttc break.

Also, I started spotting this morning. I have never spotted before o, and really have no clue what it could possibly mean....

Hope everyone else is doing great today.


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for lola and lady blush....g/l with the IVF....i really hope this works for you two.


----------



## caz & bob

faith i hope so hunnie xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

lola i understand the bitterness. actually my dh has had a bit of that the last couple weeks. it is a hard and frustrating cycle. keep you head up its gonna happen!!

lady sorry to hear about the bfn. hopefully a new plan will work out best for you!

ISi-sorry to hear about the dh. i agree the scheduled bding is super hard and most men do not understand or enjoy it!! makes it hard...maybe try to seduce hiim without telling him you are oing?? 

afm- the dryness has set in:( attempted bd last night but so dry it didnt even work!! barely got it in this morning, but didnt seem that successful cause so dry cm!! i am taking tussin 3x daily. i am going to the store this morning to get primrose and grapefruit juice. i also think i need presseed asap!! i sure hope i figure this out in time for me to o!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sarlar. I hope I'm in the mood to go the "seduction" route tonight. O'ing already (I think...because of the spotting), so not sure what good BD'ing tonight would be.....

Definitely get some Preseed love! I thought I'd never have need for it, but after a few dry days last time, I went to get me a tub immediately. And it does make a difference. Good luck babes :thumbup:.


----------



## lola13

Sarlar, I'm sure you can find preseed. I think I've seen it at walgreens. You might pay more than online, but you're in a crunch.

I'm thinking about adjusting my clomid days. The doctor has me on 5-9. I'm thinking about starting it a day earlier. Do you think it's risky? I've read most of the big multiples - i.e., 4+ babies, come from clomid + IUI. I should probably follow doctor's advice, but just wonder if I should change things up.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - the robitussin only liquifies your current cm..if you have none to liquify then it wont help....get some preseed to help you through this cycle, and if you need to next month start on green tea and grapefruit juice. 

Lola - I thought about doing that too as I am on 5-9 but from what I understand is if that you need a more quality egg you should be doing clomidd on cd 5-9. If you are looking for more quantity of eggs then you take it earlier...I guess it all depends on what you are looking to accomplish...besides the bfp of course!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and sarlar....try to increase your water intake.


----------



## sarlar

lola- not sure about switching the days- i know if you do 2-6 it makes a big difference but dont know if just one day would make that much of a difference. have you asked your doctor about it and seen what he thought??

ttc- thanks for the advice. walgreens didnt have preseed but i may order it online and pay the extra money to ship it quickly. i started on grapfruit juice today and have been trying to drink lots of water. hopefully it works!! i have a few days till o so hopefully i can get into shape in time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok good...well keep up on the robitussin anyway...beter to be safe than sorry. also if you can stand the decaf green tea...do a couple cups a day.


----------



## sarlar

will definately!! thanks ttc:)


----------



## PalmerWife

hi everyone!

im currently on CD 20. I believe i OV on cd 16-17. I have had cramping for two days though, a very instense pressure cramping. Could something be wrong?? :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

palmer - I am always a bit more crampy on clomid than not...if it is getting unbearable I would call your dr. ...maybe it is implantation.


----------



## PalmerWife

ttcbaby117 said:


> palmer - I am always a bit more crampy on clomid than not...if it is getting unbearable I would call your dr. ...maybe it is implantation.

Thank u for responding. my first clomid cycle was soooo different than this one. its all a little nerve racking! i have to give blood tomorrow for progesterone testing. I think the worst part of all of this is yes im finally ovulating, but i still cant tell when....so we are dtd every other day. DH has no problem with it, but im exhausted! :blush:Ive done OV kits, but i cant get accurate readings. 

i didnt think about implantation...i assumed it was way too early for that ???? :shrug:


----------



## sarlar

where is everyone?? hope all are doing well! managed to bd today with no problems with cm!! yay!! having lotsa abdominal cramps but still no positive opks. hmmm. hopefully i get one in the next week!!


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls,
I start my 3rd round of clomid tomorrow. I decided to stick to the doctor's orders of CD5-9. 

Sarlar - did you get the preseed? Keep up with the BD, you should be getting close. Any side effects?

Palmer - I was crampy my first time on clomid, but nothing at all on the second try. I guess it's different each time.

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## sarlar

Lola-glad to see you back the next cycle. positive thoughts for this time:hugs:

I wasnt able to get preseed as no one in the area carries it. i am going to order some online but dont know if it will be here for this cycle. i have however been diligent with grapefruit juice, lotsa water, and tussin and it seems to be working. So far all negative opks. symptom wise, i have been very bloated and also have had cramps especially on my left side-kind of like an ache more than anything i guess. otherwise nothing else!! hard to say.... hoping i at least get an o! :shrug:

palmer- let us know the results of the progesterone level- that may tell ya if it was implantation or not!! fingers crossed:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Glad to have you back, Lola! I'll be cheering you on to that :bfp: this cycl :dance:. I have to wait another 2 weeks for my next cycle to start....so I have 2 weeks of limbo...lol.

Sarlar.....wishing you all the best with the Preseed et al. Even if it doesn't get to you on time, it sounds like the water, graperfruit, etc. are already making a difference. Good luck girl!

Palmer, I had cramping from HELL my first round of clomid, but that was combined with injectibles. This last time, not so much though.

Ttc....how're ya doin hun? :hugs:

As for me, I'm wondering if I should switch to injectibles (alone) next cycle. My cycle 1 when I combined them with injectibles, I over stimulated and went through HELL. This last cycle, I did just clomid....and I produced 3 good eggs....but just one on my good side. I know injectibles produce more eggs, so still wondering what to do really. What do you ladies think?


----------



## MrsJA

Hello lovely ladies,

Sorry for being so absent lately! I was out Wednesday night watching SATC2 with the girls, then again last night for dinner.
It's nice to be home and having a couch night!

Lola, it makes me smile to see you back and getting on with the next round. You are great. I LOVED your rant too by the way, it really made my day! 
:rofl:

Sarlar, hope you get that + OPK soon! Sounds like you've got all your bases covered with the water and the grapefruit juice and all that.

Isi, I've never done injectables before (other than the gonal-F ones I'm doing now for IVF) so I'm not sure whether that's a better way to go. What DPO are you now?

Palmer, good luck with your day 21 test. Let us know how you get on!

All's great with me. I've started my stimulation injections, so I'm now on the countdown to egg collection! My next scan is on Wednesday, so I'll know by then whether I have enough good follies or not.

Hope everybody else is great!!!

PS it's been a while, so here is an emotion of a cow 
:mamafy:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi MrsJa :hugs:. Well I am zero dpo....my DH and I weren't able to BD accordingly, so this cycle was pretty much a bust :dohh:. So I'm already looking forward to the next cycle starting next week.....


----------



## MNLADY

Ladies, I have a question (I'm super new to all of this). I got a positive read on an OPK this morning (I'm on cycle day 16 as well). We BDed yesterday (at night). Should we BD again today, or do we need a day between? When's the best time in your opinion? Also, what is found out at the progesterone test on Day 21? I had to schedule that, but I'm really not 100% sure what it's checking. Hmmm...

Other than that, I hope all of you are doing well. You all seem to have it pretty together with this TTC business! :) 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## sarlar

hey mn lady- the opk means you will ovulate within like 12-24 hours so i would bd today and the next day! some people bd every other day which is sufficient, but i also try to bd as soon as i get the opk and the day after! the 21 day progesterone checks your progesterone level, which indicates ovulation. basically it tells if you ovulated or not!


----------



## sarlar

crappy day...so i know it is normal to o later with clomid but the opk today didnt even really have a second line at all. isnt it suppose to show a little and get darker as o gets closer?? i feel super awful today-nauseaus, stomach ache, headache, sideache, tired- and now i feel like i am not even gonna o. ugh. sorrry for the vent...


----------



## MNLADY

Thanks, sarlar...that helps. BD will happen both days. ;) I hope you start feeling better. My OPK has fluctuated from being nonexistent, to light, to dark (not in that order). It seems to change all the time, but today was the darkest it's been. You might be O'ing right now and just missed the surge! I'll be hopin' for ya'!


----------



## sarlar

mrsja-nice to have you back! it's great you have been keeping busy with fun stuff- i think it makes this process so much easier than the days and weeks we totally OBSESS about it! hoping for lotsa perfect follies!!

Lola-i also loved your rant! sometimes we just gotta get it out there in order to start fresh!

Isi- no experience with the injectables. if you o using the clomid what is the advantage of doing the injectibles too, especially if they overstimulate??

Palmer- any lab news?

ttc, mn lady- hope the bding is going well!

Hope everybody else is great!!!

AFM, I have realized in my brilliance another symptom....mood swings...lol!! I think I have been dominating the page with my obsessions! :nope: Just dying for at least an O so I can finally have some hope!! Fingers legs arms and toes crossed!!


----------



## sarlar

p.s. love the cow!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Palmer - Are you temping...that is really the only way to confirm when you Oved. Also let us know what your tests come back and say.


Isi - I do not know much about injectable but I would say to do whatever will give you the best chance of conceiving....

mrsja - thanks for the emoticon...I was ahvign withdrawls. How are you doing? I always wondered what type of s/e IVF would give off.

MNLady - sarlar is right get in bding as you got your Positive OPK. On the progesterone test make sure you are tested around 7 dpo...i know it is called a 21 day test but it is done ot make sure you Ov...some women ov later on clomid so if you oved on cd 19 or 20 and they do the test on cd21 obviously there wont be enough progesterone to confirm ov. so if you got your pos. then you will probably Ov in the next 24-36 hours.

sarlar- sorry you are feeling down, but you got a dark line right? You mightve missed the surge. Also, it sounds from your other symptoms taht you might be oving. I get like that...I get anxious, crampy, grumpy, and overall feel like shite!

afm - I feel so out of it....my chart is doing nothing spectacular and my boobs are getting sore which is a huge af sign for me...just dont feel like we got it this cycle.


----------



## sarlar

ttc- hoping your wrong about those symptoms!!

and no i have never got a dark line. i only get really light colored lines and negative smiley faces. i have been opking 2-3 x day so i dont know how i missed it but i definately fell something. just dont know what it might be.... today still have abdominal pain-especially on my left. back ache. bloated. ewcm. just gonna bd and hope!!


----------



## MrsJA

Morning ladies!

Isi, that sucks about missing your BD window this cycle honey, sorry to hear that. Did you manage anything in the run up to O, or do you think it's a total wash-out? 

MN, our fertility doc suggested every second day was best, but if your man has good swimmers it's OK to do it every day if it makes you feel better! lol..

Sarlar, glad you liked the cow - hope it cheered you up! What's the latest on your o situation? I'm glad to hear you are BD'ing just in case... I have never trusted OPK's, sometimes they don't pick up ovulation when they should. Your day 21 test will tell you for sure...

TTC, 8DPO for you today - my fingers are crossed honey! Let's hope those sore BB's are not a sign of AF, but a sign of impending BFP.. Re your comment on the side effects - so far I have been really good. I was a bit grumpy on and off during down regulation, but now that I am in the stimulation phase it's a breeze. Will see if I say the same after my day surgery for egg collection! :)

Hope all the rest of the girls are doing good. Lola, thinking of you :flower:

And now for another emoticon, just because I am on a roll.:serenade:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - Yeah it really sounds like your body is gearing up to OV...I would defo keep bding! I will do an extra Jig in my Oving dance for you tonight ;)

MrsJA - Thanks I really hope so to but I just am not feeling it..already having pms cramps..have been all day. Oh well! Those symptoms dont sound to bad...funny my girlfriend who I went to lunch today knows what I have been going through with the ttc stuff and she says...why dont you just do IVF and take out all the questioning....and I said...Hmmmm I might just jump on that train by the end of the year if I am not pg.


----------



## sarlar

mrs ja- glad to hear you are feeling well and ivf is going perfectly! i have a great feeling about it. 

well i had more -opk today. im wondering if i missed the peak somehow?? i have had these bad cramps/abdominal pain for 2 days now, lotsa ewcm, bloating, back ache... feels like it could be an o but i just dont know. bd'd today and very gracefully put my bum on a pillow and my legs on my headboard for 30 mn post bd!! guess like you said ill just be waiting till after my 21 day labs!!


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - just keep testing & keep at the BD, too. I find I have EWCM two days before the surge, but really none when I actually get my surge & O. If you' still have EWCM, you may not have O'd yet but will soon. 

Jess - You're getting close, too! Only 1 more week before the next big step, right? 

TTC - Hoping you're still in the game so you can avoid your doctor's appointment later this month!

I'm at the midway point of taking clomid this time. I've been reading about how clomid isn't very effective for those that ovulate on their own, so I'm good with my doctor limiting me to 3 cycles. DH and I decided we are going to do IUI this month (I was wavering), and we'll give it one last intentional shot at happening. If it doesn't, we'll go back to NTNP. I just have to get off this roller coaster at some point!! I'm not down about it, but if I'm not going to have kids, I just want to get busy living the life of a couple w/o kids. There are advantages to that and I don't want to give them up with infinite TTC.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lola - I completely understand what you are saying hun....sometimes you just have to say enough is enough....we discussed our cut off to be this december if nothing happens and just deal. That way it will be 1 1/2 years. huge hug to you hun, I really hope you get your bfp and dont have to deal with all of this anymore.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MrsJA, the earliest was about 5 or 6 days before o, and next was 3 days after o, so I'm not holding my breath at all. DH and I began to feel the ttc strain and have decided to bd for the passion of it, not just for ttc. We'll try again next cycle :winkwink: 

Thanks ttc :hugs: 

Sarlar, I'm just hoping for something that can give me better chances, given my 1 tube situation. I'm hoping that if I don't combine the 2 (ie clomid + injectibles), I shouldn't overstimulate. Well, not decided anything yet. I see my doctor on Tuesday, so we'll discuss the course of action for next cycle. 

Lola, I know what you mean. Dh and I are on a mini ttc break till next cycle. Its a crazy roller coaster, this ttc ride we find ourselves on. Hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

ttc, yes the symptoms are not that bad - although I say that now, we haven't gotten to the fun part yet - ie egg collection. Or to the part where you maybe have to deal with an IVF failure. Ask me in a couple or weeks! If IVF is an option for you though, it's definitely worth considering. It's got much better odds than anything else you can do, especially if you do IVF with ICSI.

Lola, I'm glad to hear you are trying IUI this cycle. I understand what you mean about needing to get off the rollercoaster at some point. It has been a long time for you guys. Would you look at IVF too, or is this it for you?

Isi, fair enough about wanting to BD for passion and not babymaking. It gets to be SUCH a chore. DH and I had both had more than enough of it by the time we started IVF. Now we haven't BD for weeks!

All good with me, except I had a minor crying spell last night over something minor. I think the hormones are starting to build in my body now! Come on Wednesday...

Hope everybody has a great Monday :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

lola hun i am glad you are trying a shot of the IUI. i am really praying for you to get your bfp this month! you deserve it so much after all this time!!

and as for me, i have news!! positive opk!!! it was the most beautiful smiley face i have seen thus far!!! i think the only thing that could make me happier is a bfp!! bd'd yesterday and today so hoping we covered it. will try to bd tomorrow too. feeling bad, my oh is getting sick of this scheduled sex already!! i asked him today if there was anything i could do to help the scheduled sex and his response was yeah get pregnant already!!! lol


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - great news on the smiley face! sounds like you'll have your bases covered & timing should be spot-on.


----------



## sarlar

thanks i sure hope so!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

mrsja, I really hope this works for you...It is intersting to hear about it...

sarlar - woohoo

lola - hi hun how are you?

afm, 9dpo and not one symptom!!!!! also temps are flat which is telling me not much is going on...anyone wanna stalk and let me know what they think?


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> mrsja-nice to have you back! it's great you have been keeping busy with fun stuff- i think it makes this process so much easier than the days and weeks we totally OBSESS about it! hoping for lotsa perfect follies!!
> 
> Lola-i also loved your rant! sometimes we just gotta get it out there in order to start fresh!
> 
> Isi- no experience with the injectables. if you o using the clomid what is the advantage of doing the injectibles too, especially if they overstimulate??
> 
> Palmer- any lab news?
> 
> ttc, mn lady- hope the bding is going well!
> 
> Hope everybody else is great!!!
> 
> AFM, I have realized in my brilliance another symptom....mood swings...lol!! I think I have been dominating the page with my obsessions! :nope: Just dying for at least an O so I can finally have some hope!! Fingers legs arms and toes crossed!!

None yet. If they do not call by this afternoon, i will call them. Thanks for asking though! :)

Im on cd 24 of a 30ish day cycle.Im still having the cramping, and loads of creamy cm
:shrug:


----------



## PalmerWife

ttcbaby117 said:


> Palmer - Are you temping...that is really the only way to confirm when you Oved. Also let us know what your tests come back and say.
> 
> 
> Isi - I do not know much about injectable but I would say to do whatever will give you the best chance of conceiving....
> 
> mrsja - thanks for the emoticon...I was ahvign withdrawls. How are you doing? I always wondered what type of s/e IVF would give off.
> 
> MNLady - sarlar is right get in bding as you got your Positive OPK. On the progesterone test make sure you are tested around 7 dpo...i know it is called a 21 day test but it is done ot make sure you Ov...some women ov later on clomid so if you oved on cd 19 or 20 and they do the test on cd21 obviously there wont be enough progesterone to confirm ov. so if you got your pos. then you will probably Ov in the next 24-36 hours.
> 
> sarlar- sorry you are feeling down, but you got a dark line right? You mightve missed the surge. Also, it sounds from your other symptoms taht you might be oving. I get like that...I get anxious, crampy, grumpy, and overall feel like shite!
> 
> afm - I feel so out of it....my chart is doing nothing spectacular and my boobs are getting sore which is a huge af sign for me...just dont feel like we got it this cycle.

No, not temping. I did a few months back and my temp was out of wack. :/


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls still no :af: for me im 14dpo and still no had a 2nd good line i am never late i am always regular 28 to 29 day so i am going to test wednesday morning if there is still no :af: xxxxx


----------



## PalmerWife

Hi everyone. I just rec'd a call from the doctor and my progesterone and it was 18.1. they said that was good??


----------



## sarlar

palmer- 18.6 is great! i think they say 10-20 is good. hope for a bfp next!!

ttc-praying for your bfp!! feeling positive:)

caz- now i am DYING for your bfp!! hopefully tomorrow:) ill keep stalking to see it!! 

lola-thanks for the encouragement...we all need it sometimes and i really appreciate you all putting up with my rants and ravings!!

kinda discouraged today as had a little tiff with the dh and didnt manage to bd today. today was the second day i had smileys on my opk. we bd'd yesterday and the day before and plan on bding in the morning (by the time we talked through our tiff i had to go to work) i hope i dont miss it?? tons of cramps again today, back pain, bloating, emotional, crabby, and lotsa ew/lotion cm. hmmm.....


----------



## Faithpatience

Dear ladies...Hope all of u r fine... Sorry for not being here for a while...

Palmer- 18.5 is a good progestrone level for 7dpo... Anything over15 is ok Hun... Now fingers crossed fir u Hun..

Ttcbaby- Fingers crossed for u... Did I read U missed ur timing?? Oh honey.. Good luck n loads if babydust...

Salar- good to know that u got a cute smiley.. I hope ur done with ur bd's.. Now it's the waiting time which all of us hate... Good luck Hun..

Mnlady- what's up Hun? How r u going?

Caz- am so excited for u... Come bfp come... I wish u goodluck.

Mrsja- oooihhhhh can't wait to know more from u.. Did I read ur next appointment is scheduled for this Wednesday? Good luck Hun... Loads of baby dust to u...

Lola- good to hear about clomid+IUI.... good luck Hun.z I hope everything goes well..

Ladies if I've misssed anyone here am sorry... Wishing u all a super bfp soon..

As for myself - am really worried n stressed as I spotted for 3 days inspite being on progestrone suppliment... I did do a bloodwork which my doc says looks ok... Still I really don't feel preggo at all... No nausea, no sore nipples, nothing at all... I don't have morning sickness too.... My early scan is coming Saturday .. Am goin crazy.... I can't bear another loss n I wud rather die than go thro a loss again.... This was the reason y I was away from bnb.... Iam jus not able to relax... I hope everything is fine with the bub...Sorry for the rant.. This was the reason I was away for few days but i can't bear it anymore n wanted to vent it all out.. 

Shall keep praying for everyone... Pls take care ladies...
Luv u all
fp


----------



## Isi Buttercup

FaithPatience :hugs:. I'll be praying for you and your baby. 

Good luck, Caz :thumbup:

Seeing my doctor today, to have that discussion (clomid or injectables next cycle). FX!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

Faith, I'm thinking of you honey. I have never experienced a loss so I can only imagine how difficult it must be. No wonder you are paranoid and finding it hard to relax! I hope everything settles down and you get to the end of the first trimester quickly :hugs:

Sarlar, I'm sure we can all relate to your problem, having the tiff with DH and missing your window. We have ALL been there, lol! Fingers crossed you've managed to do enough without that one.

Palmer, nice work on the progesterone levels!

TTC and Caz, we will be watching out for you and wishing you all the best with the end of your TWW!!

Lola, hope all is well with you honey.

As for me, I'm just anxiously awaiting tomorrow's scan and hoping like hell that I have grown lots of nice follies to harvest. I will report back tomorrow!!

Lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## lola13

Hi Ladies,

Well I am feeling much better than last week. IUI is taking a lot of stress off. I needed this break from the BD marathon. I was even able to enjoy it without TTC, which hasn't happened in a while. Sad but true. I feel liberated.

Jess - I'm sending growing vibes to those follicles! Would love to be bump buddies with you soon :)

Sarlar - One more time in the morning should have you well covered. I know it's so tempting to over analyze your timing, but most people say every other day is effective. Now the joy of the tww.

Caz - Looking good for you! I think we'll be seeing a bfp pic soon.

TTC - Pulling for you, hun! I don't temp, so my stalking won't help.

Faith - I have to say the word that usually irritates us but is applicable in your situation - relax! That's the only thing you really have control over, to give your bean a good, stable environment - turn the rest of it over.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrs JA, I'm praying for some lovely follicles for you tomorrow! When is your ET scheduled? Good luck dearie.

Sarlar, Mrs JA is right, we've ALL been there!!! But I think you guys BD'd sufficiently though....so you have nothing to worry about. Just sit back, relax and enjoy your 2ww :coffee:

Caz and Ttc....good luck girls!! I am on pins and needles, waiting for you to test :D

I just got back from the clinic and my doctor and I have agreed to make the clomid/injectables decision when AF comes. He wants to make sure I don't have any cysts (standard procedure). But if we do go the injectables route, the dosage will be less to avoid overstimulation like before. I can't wait for my CD 1!!!


----------



## sarlar

Hey pretty ladies!!

Faith-Try not to worry yourself too much! I am adding you to all my prayers for healthy sticky baby!! Good luck on the scan saturday-we cant wait to hear about it!! :friends:

Caz-Ughh another day!! Seriously I cant wait for your bfp!!!:test:

TTc- Getting so close now....the wait is almost over!!! Hoping for a bfp for you also!! Keep us posted!

Mrs.ja- So excited for your follie scan today!! Cant wait to hear about all those big fat beautiful follies ready to go!! 

Lola- glad to hear you are feeling less stressed with the IUI- maybe that will be just the trick to make this month your month!! I am a little jealous of your bding for the peer fun of it!! 

Isi-hope the af comes quick!! I am sure whether you decide on injectibles or clomid, this next month will go way better than the last!!

AFM, Onto that TWW!! I survived the cramps and pain yesterday and thank god today they are letting up a ton!! Still just a little achy but totally tolerable. Also negative opk today so i believe it is confirmed, I ovulated yesterday!! I am officially 1 dpo!! Today feeling bloated, (.)(.) starting to hurt today, mild cramps. Thinking positive. Suppose to have my 21 day lab drawn friday but i am gonna call and see if i should do it monday so it is closer to 7dpo. Well, getting off work soon and gonnna head home to BD one more time as a last ditch effort!! I hear our eggs wait 48 hours after ov! 

Eggly/spermy thoughts for all my fertILE ladies!! :hugs2:


----------



## caz & bob

:af: got me today girls so back to the clmoid xx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been away for a while...still letting everything sink in at the moment but I pop on everyday to catch up with your news! Fingers crossed for everyone at your different stages.

Faith: I hope its a lovely sticky for you on Saturday!
MrsJA: Good luck with the IVF!

I'm fine, have my 12 wk scan on the 22nd so just counting down the days....I just feel like I have spent the last 3 years waiting! 

Kel xx


----------



## dizzikel

Caz: Sorry the old bad got you hun!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Caz :hugs:. I have everything crossed for you this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## MNLADY

On day 19 and no sign of ovulation...I'm thinkin' this cycle is a bust. :( I hope all of you are doing well and are having better luck!

Baby Dust to All!


----------



## yomo

MNLADY said:


> On day 19 and no sign of ovulation...I'm thinkin' this cycle is a bust. :( I hope all of you are doing well and are having better luck!
> 
> Baby Dust to All!

Hi MNLADY what day do you normally OV?


----------



## MNLADY

Yomo,
This is my first cycle on clomid. I was prescibed it because my cycles were so irregular before. Sometimes I wouldn't O until day 70 or so...weird, huh? So, I guess I just expected to O sooner. I go in Thursday for my Day 21 progesterone test, but being that my temps haven't risen (and they did in the past during my cycles), I'm pretty sure I didn't O. :( We're going to BD tonight again in case it's just later than normal, but my mood is down right now. :( Yomo, where are you in your cycle? 
Baby Dust to you! :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Do you use OPKs, Mnlady? Wishing you all the best of luck this cycle. When do you get the results of your day 21 bloodwork? Blowing you lots of :dust:


----------



## yomo

MNLADY said:


> Yomo,
> This is my first cycle on clomid. I was prescibed it because my cycles were so irregular before. Sometimes I wouldn't O until day 70 or so...weird, huh? So, I guess I just expected to O sooner. I go in Thursday for my Day 21 progesterone test, but being that my temps haven't risen (and they did in the past during my cycles), I'm pretty sure I didn't O. :( We're going to BD tonight again in case it's just later than normal, but my mood is down right now. :( Yomo, where are you in your cycle?
> Baby Dust to you! :)

Hopefully clomid will make you more regular fingers crossed for you! I am do to ov in today/tomorrow. I know what you mean about feeling a little down, I have found that clomid does that to you as well as making you emotional! 

I used Preseed for the first time last night, I am fed up of babymaking it's getting to be a chore! I can't wait to make love for fun :haha:

Hope everyone is ok this morning xx


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

Cazd, sorry to hear the witch got you honey. I know how disappointing it is :hugs:

Sarlar, yay for your 1DPO and good work on the BD! Welcome to the TWW!:happydance:

Isi, I'll be thinking of you and hoping AF shows up quickly so you can get started on the next round!

Kel, nice to see you - I can NOT believe you are up to your 12 week scan already! That went sooo quickly.

Faith, hope you and the bean are hanging in there.

MNlady, fx that you either o in the next couple of days, or that maybe you already have. Is that possible you think?

Yomo, good luck catching that egg!!

So just a quick update from today's follie scan... the good news is that I have 16! They aren't all the right size yet though, so I have to keep going with the injections for a few more days, and then go back for another scan on Friday.
I think egg collection might be on Tuesday, but I will find out for sure after the next scan.
My ovaries are starting to hurt quite a bit, because of all those eggs... but it will all be worth it in the end :)


----------



## MrsJA

PS - Lola honey, so glad the IUI is taking the stress off you this cycle.

Are you about a week away from doing the IUI now?

PPS - yes you and I will definitely be bump buddies one day soon :friends:


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Cazd, sorry to hear the witch got you honey. I know how disappointing it is :hugs:
> 
> Sarlar, yay for your 1DPO and good work on the BD! Welcome to the TWW!:happydance:
> 
> Isi, I'll be thinking of you and hoping AF shows up quickly so you can get started on the next round!
> 
> Kel, nice to see you - I can NOT believe you are up to your 12 week scan already! That went sooo quickly.
> 
> Faith, hope you and the bean are hanging in there.
> 
> MNlady, fx that you either o in the next couple of days, or that maybe you already have. Is that possible you think?
> 
> Yomo, good luck catching that egg!!
> 
> So just a quick update from today's follie scan... the good news is that I have 16! They aren't all the right size yet though, so I have to keep going with the injections for a few more days, and then go back for another scan on Friday.
> I think egg collection might be on Tuesday, but I will find out for sure after the next scan.
> My ovaries are starting to hurt quite a bit, because of all those eggs... but it will all be worth it in the end :)

Good luck with the egg collection xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:yipee: for the follies, Mrs JA!!! 16 good eggs sounds f.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c!! So happy for you!! I totally can't wait for you to get right into the 2ww. Rooting for you!!!


----------



## MNLADY

Buttercup - Yes, I use OPKs, but honestly, I've had SO many days that I thoguht were positive. I bought the cheapies...I won't do that again! I go in for my bloodwork tomorrow...how long does it take to get results?

Yomo, good luck! I'm hopin' for you!

MrsJA, I'm hoping that I O'd and just missed it because we were regular about BDing every other day...we'll see. 16!!! So awesome!!! Keep us posted!

Baby Dust to All! :)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all today this :af: is painful today and heavy good luck to all them in tww and good luck to all them who are about to ovulate xxxxxxx


----------



## MNLADY

Feel better, Caz! She'll be done soon enough. :)


----------



## daisii

hi, just thought I'd pop in to say hello! I have been keeping up-to-date and following you all! Really wanting you all to get the BFP's good luck everyone, whether it is IVF or clomid!

quick update: Have 10 week scan on tuesday, bit nervous but very excited as well. had a private scan at 7W4D, all was well. can't wait to see bean again!

best of luck! DON'T relax, it is a military opperation really!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## PalmerWife

Cd 26 and having period cramping and very irritable. guess :witch: will be here soon.


----------



## PalmerWife

yomo said:


> MNLADY said:
> 
> 
> Yomo,
> This is my first cycle on clomid. I was prescibed it because my cycles were so irregular before. Sometimes I wouldn't O until day 70 or so...weird, huh? So, I guess I just expected to O sooner. I go in Thursday for my Day 21 progesterone test, but being that my temps haven't risen (and they did in the past during my cycles), I'm pretty sure I didn't O. :( We're going to BD tonight again in case it's just later than normal, but my mood is down right now. :( Yomo, where are you in your cycle?
> Baby Dust to you! :)
> 
> Hopefully clomid will make you more regular fingers crossed for you! I am do to ov in today/tomorrow. I know what you mean about feeling a little down, I have found that clomid does that to you as well as making you emotional!
> 
> I used Preseed for the first time last night, I am fed up of babymaking it's getting to be a chore! I can't wait to make love for fun :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok this morning xxClick to expand...

I used preseed this cycle too. i actually liked it a lot!


----------



## MNLADY

I've heard a lot of good things about Preseed. I think I'm going to get it for the next cycle. Did you use it every time? Also, did either of you find it at a drugstore, or did you order it online?


----------



## PalmerWife

MNLADY said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about Preseed. I think I'm going to get it for the next cycle. Did you use it every time? Also, did either of you find it at a drugstore, or did you order it online?

I ordered mine online. I do use it everytime. even after OV, i still used it because it was more comfortable than any other ive tried...and you dont have to deal with the awkward "hang on while i reach to get the lube" (sorry tmi) kinda moment. :blush:


----------



## zeezee

hi all - this is my first cycle on clomid (100mg) and I am hoping you old hands can share your experiences. see, I am now on my third day (taking them at night, so have had 2 doese so far). yesterday, day after the first nightly dose, I was a mess - crying and teary. But today although I am tired, I am downright joyous! I mean WTF?! I was expecting something awful, and maybe tomorrow it will be horrid, but today its wonderful! anyone else had this?


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA: :happydance::happydance:Whoop...whoop! 16 follies is brilliant chick! Good luck with the collection!

I know....these 10 weeks have gone really quickly!


----------



## yomo

Sorry posting this everywhere need help! 

Evening ladies, How are we all doing? I wondered if we have anyone on here that is studying law? I am having problems at work, My boss who is also a close friend has slipped out to the directors last week that I am under the hospital and trying for a baby! They have had me in the meeting room today as they are demoting me and cutting my pay as they say I am not giving my job 100%!!!! I am in total shock can they do that??? I know it has something to do with me trying for a baby I just know. x


----------



## zeezee

yomo said:


> Sorry posting this everywhere need help!
> 
> Evening ladies, How are we all doing? I wondered if we have anyone on here that is studying law? I am having problems at work, My boss who is also a close friend has slipped out to the directors last week that I am under the hospital and trying for a baby! They have had me in the meeting room today as they are demoting me and cutting my pay as they say I am not giving my job 100%!!!! I am in total shock can they do that??? I know it has something to do with me trying for a baby I just know. x

Call the UK EOEC: https://www.equalityhumanrights.com/ 

There is an advice line and you can file a complaint. No lawyer on here will/can give advice on a forum for liability reasons, but this is the place to call. Suffice it to say if you can demonstrate that the demotion etc was because of TTC then it violates UK and EU human rights law.


----------



## yomo

zeezee said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Sorry posting this everywhere need help!
> 
> Evening ladies, How are we all doing? I wondered if we have anyone on here that is studying law? I am having problems at work, My boss who is also a close friend has slipped out to the directors last week that I am under the hospital and trying for a baby! They have had me in the meeting room today as they are demoting me and cutting my pay as they say I am not giving my job 100%!!!! I am in total shock can they do that??? I know it has something to do with me trying for a baby I just know. x
> 
> Call the UK EOEC: https://www.equalityhumanrights.com/
> 
> There is an advice line and you can file a complaint. No lawyer on here will/can give advice on a forum for liability reasons, but this is the place to call. Suffice it to say if you can demonstrate that the demotion etc was because of TTC then it violates UK and EU human rights law.Click to expand...

Thankyou soo much for that, You know what the biggest insult is, I am a trainee accountant and the demotion that they have offered me is either a data input clerk or a warehouse assistant!! I mean they can't seriously think that I am going to except that.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry you're going through this, Yomo. And I'm also mad your boss betrayed your trust like that. I don't live in the UK so I don't know how the legal system works, but I think you can get some redress from this. As long as they can not physically prove that your work has suffered, they do not have any basis for this discrimination. Good luck dear. I pray you're able to get justice on this!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Yomo, that is terrible!! It's hard to believe that sort of thing can still happen in this day and age. I think you should lodge a grievance! I'm thinking of you, and hope that you get a resolution on this. :hugs:

Daisii, it's nice to see you and I'm glad that you and the bean are well and happy!

Zee zee, welcome to the thread! I remember the clomid mood swings well. Hang in there, hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.

Palmer, fingers crossed the witch stays away for you love.

Thanks to all for your votes of confidence about me and my many eggs! One more scan at 8am tomorrow, then hopefully I will know when I can get the little treasures out. They are starting to hurt!!

lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA- wow that sounds great...16!!!! I have a good feeling about this for you....

caz - yeah hun that is how I felt also...clomid makes everything else hurt. I recently found out it is because it could make endo flare up more....which of course makes me think even more that I have it.

Yomo - I am so with you....a chore is an understatement. I really hope those people at your work get what they deserve for treating you this way!

zee - welcome hun...I can understand the mood swings...crazy what hormones can do huh!

afm I had a slight temp drop this morning so I am thinking it is heading downwards....we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## lola13

Jess - I'm not familiar with the IVF process so excuse my question if it should be obvious...will they be able to set some of your 16 aside for a subsequent IVF? I imagine they'll only use a few this time. Does that mean you don't have to go through this stimulation & collection process again?

Yomo - I would be in my HR department pronto. If they don't have cause, I can't imagine how they'll get away with it.

I am patiently waiting to ovulate and still enjoying a low pressure cycle. I wish I ovulated a little earlier in my cycle to cut down on the waiting game. Does anyone know if ovulating around CD18 means there could be some issue? I'm trying not to be unexplained!


----------



## zeezee

omigod - 3 nights of clomid and it seriously feels like my ovaries are going to burst! Is this normal??


----------



## caz & bob

i haven't got endo hun my fs checked everything when i has a lap hun how is everyone today xxx


----------



## PalmerWife

zeezee said:


> omigod - 3 nights of clomid and it seriously feels like my ovaries are going to burst! Is this normal??

Your ovaries are stimulated, so I little tenderness is ok. But clomid can also cause overstimulation (i and another lady on here experienced that a month ago) if you are worried, call your doc. :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Thanks everyone for you lovely words as well as your advice. We don't have a HR department which is really difficult. I have seeked advice and they have told me as many of you said I have to raise a grievence. I had an informal chat with my boss today, I asked her to for the reasons why I have been demoted and also asked why I had not been given any warnings. She came out and said that if I appeal it then basically I shall be put through the disaplinary procedure and sacked! I really don't know what to do! I am scared that I am going to end up without a job which normally wouldn't be an issue but my husband was made reduncant 3 weeks ago. 

On the plus side I got a positive opk lastnight! I was soooo bloated and very tender around my cervix alot more than last month. My heart was not in it but I still managed to get one in and I used loads of preseed.

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:yipee: for your + opk hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yomo - yeah for the positive OPK...but I cant believe this idiots!!!!

Caz -well that is good, I really hope I dont have it either, I go and get it checked on June 21.

Does anyone know what the sensitivity is on a normall ept test?


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies,

Lola, I hear a lot of girls say that they o late when they're on a clomid cycle. I didn't o til day 19 on mine. Here's hoping that it happens for you soon! Do you just wait til you get a + OPK to do the IUI? How does that work?

Re your question (not silly at all btw) yes, the idea is that you freeze a bunch of embryos for subsequent transfers, so you don't have to do this 8 week protocol again. If we fail on this round and have to try again, the next round should be much easier. You just wait for AF to show and then transfer one of the frozen embies at the right time.

Not all of the 16 eggs will be retrieved successfully, and not all the ones that get retrieved will be fertilised. If we end up with about 6 to freeze I will be really happy. So fingers crossed eh?!

TTC, forgive me because I'm not a temper - what does a drop mean? How many DPO are you now, love?

Zee zee, I had quite a lot of discomfort during my clomid cycle too, but if it gets worse do see your doctor. You don't want to be overstimulating or anything.

Yomo, glad to hear you had some good news with the + OPK!

Caz, also hoping AF is nearly through so you can start with the next cycle.

Isi, just saying hi - hope you have a great a Friday!

Lots of love and babydust to everybody else! xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

no need for forgiveness Mrs JA....If you click on my chart in my siggy you will see my temps...and the last one is down from the 2 subsequent ones....that is all....usually if you are pg your temp will stay high above that horizontal red line. it is still way above it but I wish it would have stayed up and maybe increased a bit ya know! I guess I will wait and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I hope everything gets sorted out, Yomo. I'm so sorry you're going through this and really pray that you get only the best outcome! Congrats on the positive OPK though...so get cracking!!!

Hi MrsJa! How much longer do you have to before your ET? I am praying for beautiful twins (or triplets :winkwink:) for you!!!

Hope everyone is doing great! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks Isi! We should be transferring our embryo on either Thursday or Friday of next week. (eeeeeeek!) 

We will know the final date for both the egg collection and the transfer tomorrow, so I'll keep you guys posted!

No chance of twins or triplets for us though - in Australia the standard protocol is to transfer 1. It's because of the higher risk of mortality with multiple pregnancies. You can transfer 2 if you really want though. We're going to see how we go with this first one, and maybe look at transferring 2 next time, if we don't have any luck.

TTC, I will start praying for a temp increase for you then. Thanks for explaining!

Hope everybody else is having a nice start to the weekend. xxxx


----------



## lola13

Jess - Yes, IUI for me will be based on a + OPK. They've told me to test in the morning and schedule the procedure the day after. I expect it will happen next Wed - Fri, so our cycles will actually be synced up at that point!

Sarlar - Are you losing your mind in the tww?

TTC - hoping your temps stay up there.


----------



## sarlar

lola- totally losing my mind!! how exciting about the IUI! FX for next week being successful!!

mrsja- brilliant news about your follies-cant wait until they complete egg collection and transfer!! soon you and lola will be bump buddies:) 

isi-hopefully af comes soon!! i know how bad its sucks waiting for it....
t
tc- going nuts here for you!! test yet???

i apologize ladies i havent posted much as I am trying not to drive myself insane!! I have been trying to limit my obssessing time!! but i have been keeping up with you all!

I think I am 4 DPO today. Have had cramps on and off since O, constant back ache, headaches started in yesterday, terrible bloating since O, cm went from ewcm on O to a thick yellowish to milky CM now. Who knows really as i know the clomid can make af symptoms so much worse!! Trying not to get my hopes up to much!! I am holding of my day 21 labs till next week so we get a more accurate reading as i am only 4 dpo today. Will have labs monday or tuesday and then more waiting!! ordered some pregnancy tests through internet and have been very careful- no exercise, no lifting, no caffeine, no medications- even though i want ibuprofen really bad!! 

didnt help an old friend of mine from college called yesterday and asked "are you pregnant yet?" i of course said now and she said, "oh i was hoping you would say yes because i am!" and of course they were NOT trying at all.... go figure...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

1 or 2....I'll still be rooting for you, MrsJa...and hoping that first time will be the charm for you!!! :thumbup:

Ttc.....how are you hun? Good luck when you test!!!

Sarlar, thanks luv! I am sooooooooo looking forward to it, it aint even funny. I understand how you feel in that 2ww too!!! But I'm crossing everything for you that there will be a lovely :bfp: at the end of it! 

Lola, when is your IUI scheduled? Good luck with it dear.

Yomo...thinking of you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies - 

sarlar -nope havent tested yet...I really dont feel like I will have the chance. My body seems to be going back to normal....my boobs arent as sore and they dont feel as full.....

Isi -Thanks for asking, I am doing ok...I guess now I will be gearing up for surgery on the 21st....not looking forward to that.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Surgery, Ttc??? Did I miss something? I hope it's nothing serious hun.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well they are going to be doing a lap to check for endo and then possible remove a fibroid that I have in there.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

All the best dear. I also had a lap in February, so it's nothing to worry about. You'll be fine :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks isi. I need to make my travel arrangements....I have to go to florida to have it done. How long do you think I will need after the surgery to get better? Not sure when I should book to come home. Did they find any endo when they did you lap?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ttc, I was pretty much back to normal after about 4 days. They cleared up some adhesions that had formed after my myomectomy in 2008. 

Good luck dear.


----------



## ttcbaby117

what kind of myo did you have? I might have to do an open one if she sees fit... along with the lap. I have a submucosal fibroid bulging into my uterus.


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Lola, how cool that our cycles will be in sync! I just got final confirmation from the clinic that we'll be doing egg collection on Wednesday and transfer on Friday, so try to work to that if you can - lol!

TTC, I'm thinking of you and hoping that the witch stays away, honey. Keep us posted. If the surgery is your next step we will all be pulling for you.

Sarlar, fair enough about needing to limit your obsessing time, I think we can all relate to that. I'm not looking forward to the post-IVF 2WW either, I think it's going to drive me insane!

Isi, 5 days till your next cycle now! Hope you're having a great weekend.

babydust, ladies.. xxx


----------



## sarlar

TTC- i really hope you are testing like RIGHT NOW!! So excited for you. Please post results asap:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ttc, I had open surgery. I had quite a number of little fibroids so my doc thought that would be the best course of action. 

Thanks Mrs JA! I can hardly wait! Its a football weekend here! Hope you're enjoying yours 

Sarlar, how's the 2ww coming along?


----------



## sarlar

2ww is SO SLOW!!! plus i am having tons of cramps and back ache so i dont know whats going on!! only 5dpo today so i got a ways to go!!


----------



## sarlar

k had bad lower abdominal/pelvis cramps(like af) all through the night along with low back pain. the cramps seem to have diminished but my back pain is terrible along with hip pain, shooting down my right leg. i feel like i got hit by a truck! even my shoulders hurt... i am only 5 dpo... could the cramping have been implantation pain this early?? any ideas about the joint pain?


----------



## lola13

I'm not sure, Sarlar. I tend to thing anything that feels different could be a good sign. Who's to say it's too early at 5DPO? Some women swear they know they're preggers right away.

You just have to hang in there!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thank you Mrsja! So nice to know I have support.

sarlar - I am not testing, I know I am not pg....all of my symptoms are disappearing and I just dont feel pg...so I am saving the test.

isi - well I will see what kind of myo they recommend for me. I am afraid as I have heard the recovery is horrible. Can you offer any advise?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ttc, if you have an alternative to open surgery, take it. I didn't have that luxury do to the number I had. Recovery was rough. But my family was great and I was strong again after 5 weeks. My scar healed quickly too. However, I did have some adhesions form but these were thankfully cleared during my lap this year. So since you have only 1 fibroid, I would advice you go with a less invasive option. I'll be praying for you!

Sounding good Sarlar! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## lola13

TTC - Sorry if you'll be out - but who knows, maybe not. I know that feeling though, when "symptoms" turn into a familiar pattern and bam - she shows up. This is my last month on clomid, too. I don't think it did the trick for me b/c there must be some other underlying issue. Hopefully the surgery will be your answer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi - thanks, they said they can shave it down with hysterscopy but I have had that done and it just grew back. Thsi fibroid goes from the outside to the inside of my uterus so it is the most difficult to treat. My luck huh!

Lola - I completely understand how you feel. If you feel that there is an underlying issue then follow your gut...I have been feeling like that for months now and everytime I mention it to anyone they tell me to just be patient and relax adn it will happen ya know. I really hope after my surgery I will get pg without any further assistance.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Ttc. I'm sure whatever they do now will take care of the problem once and for all. And if it has to be open surgery, then so be it! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## sarlar

ttc- well, hopefully no symptoms will turn out to be a good sign!! praying af doesnt arrive for you!! 

lola-yeah i am having a hard time because this is my first cycle of clomid and i havent ovulated before that in probably 9 years so i dont know if this is waht it will feel like or if it is different!! i guess i just have to be patient. i do know that i dont know how many months i can go on feeling like this! ILL just have to see.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar are you temping or doing OPK's? That will help you pinpoint ovulation. Cramping was always a good sign to me that I ovulated.


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies!

TTC, I know what you mean about being able to read your body after all this time. I think that most of us LTTTC girls are like human OPKs and HPT's! You get so good at it you hardly even need the test.

Sarlar, plenty of symptoms going on with you I see! I had quite a lot of cramping with my clomid cycle, but nothing like that joint pain you mentioned. If you're feeling fatigued that could be a good sign for sure. I really hope you get to join Kel, Daisii and Faith on the other side this month!

Lola and Isi, did you get up to anything fun this weekend?

As for me, I'm doing my 12th and final stimulation injection later today and will do my trigger shot (at last!!) tomorrow, for egg collection on Wednesday. I'm feeling really tired today and increasingly uncomfortable in my ovaries. Bring on the next phase I say!

Hope everybody else is doing good.

love and babydust xxxxxxx


----------



## lola13

Hi girls. Just checking in with you. It's been a relaxing weekend - sorry to sound like a broken record, but I'm so relaxed this cycle.

TTC - did she show? here's hoping she doesn't.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how are you all good i hope last pill tonight yayyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

Hey ladies! 

ttc- still holding out hope for you! lotsa girls have no symptoms and fall pregnant!! if not, at least there is a plan:) and yes i do do opks, i had a positive 7days ago last sunday so i think i ovulated monday when i was in so much pain. 

mrs ja- getting exciting! SO GLAD you are moving onto the next step soon! 

lola- i think it is great how relaxed you are!! the rest of us need that....

is- thanks for encouragement! hope all is well with you. 

caz-glad you are done with the pills now!! onto the fun part-bd!!

afm- well cramps have pretty much disappeared, but so has my cm!! I AM THINKing that is a bad sign. still feel achy and tired, sore nips, headache. i dont know what to think. i guess i should stop thinking about it for a few days!!


----------



## MNLADY

Ladies,
I have a question because I'm confused. I went in for my progesterone test last Thursday (no O) and I don't believe I have O'd since. The doctor said that if I haven't seen AF within 10 days of the progesterone test, I will start on Provera again. Is that just meaning that he thinks the dose wasn't strong enough? Also, he wants me to go in for an exam on day 3 or 4 of menstration? What would be the reason for this? I didn't think to ask when I was in last Thursday.
Thanks so much!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsja - you are so right...we have defo. figured out our bodies. This is so exciting for you. Is the egg retrieval outpatient? Do you have to go under anethisia...i am so afraid of general.

Sarlar - Yeah you probably did Ov when you had all the pain, that is how I know I am oving.....esp on clomid.

well I had a huge temp drop this morning so I am thinking Af will be here today or tomorrow. I am trying to gear myself up for surgery. My dr appt is in Florida on Monday. Wish me luck!


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls how you all doing xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oooh how exciting Mrs JA! I can't wait for you to be in the 2ww!!

Ttc, I'll be rooting and praying for you!

Sarlar, I have everything crossed for you. It aint over yet!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Lola, what's news? You must be just about ready for your IUI now right? Are you seeing any signs of ov?

TTC, has the witch shown up?

Sarlar, 10 DPO for you today! That is usually the part of the 2WW where I start to go a bit nuts. How are your symptoms going?

MN, I'm not sure about the day 3 test. Sorry to hear you didn't manage to ov this cycle. How many mg of clomid were you taking?

caz, good luck with the bd!!

I'm doing egg collection at 7:20 tomorrow morning, so I'll write later and let you girls know how many eggies we got!! It's a general anaesthetic, but I won't be out for long and hopefully will recover within a day or so.

lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## lola13

Good luck, Jess! So exciting to finally be here. May your eggies be large and plentiful!

Sarlar - any plans to test, maybe tomorrow? Your symptoms sound good - I hope I get to say "sore nips" at some point!

MNLady - My guess is that they'll do blood work on CD2ish, but I really don't know. I would call your doctor's office for clarification.

TTC - Still holding out hope for you :)

Isi - are you waiting for AF? I wasn't sure by your ticker.

AFM, I'm patiently waiting to ovulate. Today is CD16 and CBFM was high again. My best guess is that IUI will be Friday. I'm starting to get a little anxious but mostly excited to be doing something new this time.


----------



## sarlar

Lola- so exciting about IUI!! HOpefully you O soon so you can get this show on the road!!! I definately see a bfp at the end of this tunnel:thumbup:

mrsja- Good luck on egg collection!! HOPEfully those little eggies are all primed and ready and you recover super quickly! 

is- i am crossing everything although i dont really "feel it" this month! WHERE are you in your cycle?? 

ttc- still holding out for a bfp for you!! af show up yet?? keep us posted!! 

mn lady- lotsa people need a higher dose of clomid, so hopefully next month works out better!! 

if i missed anyone, baby dust:)

afm, 8 dpo ovulation today actually. had my progesterone drawn today but unfortunately it takes like 3-7 days to get results so i will probably know if i am pregnant before i know my progesterone levels!! symptom wise, yellow snot like cm, ick, sore nips/bbs, aches, some intermittent nausea but no vomiting! i dont know... i just dont "feel pregnant" but we will see. i ordered cheapie tests and am waiting for them to arrive. i also bought a couple cb digitals so i think i will start testing once the cheapies arrive and save the digitals to verify if i get a bfp on the cheapies. FX!!


----------



## PalmerWife

Well ladies, :witch: showed up on sunday....when to the doc today and start Clomid round 3 on thursday. I told her i was about ready to give up and she said to give it one more try...we will see :shrug:


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry hun hate it me how is everyone today hope your all fine xxxxx


----------



## MNLADY

Palmer, I'm sorry to hear about the witch! Good luck with round 3. 

Sarlar, Good Luck! I'm hopin' for ya'!

TTC - Hopin' she stays away!

MRsJA, How many eggs???? Waitin' to hear! :)

Baby dust to all the rest as well!!! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep witch got me. I am heading to florida this weekend to see a dr on monday. They will decide then what kind of surgery to do on me. I see that I will probably ahve to take a break for a couple of months to heal and I have asked dh if we can take a cruise or something....so I am thinking we will go in september. I really hope all goes well witht eh surgery and that we get our bfp soon after that. In the meantime, I will wait and hope!


----------



## MNLADY

TTC, sorry to hear about that. Good luck with your surgery. I like the cruise idea...way to be smart and take advantage of those months!!! :)


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Well, I'm back home and mainly intact! 

I was out for the procedure, but the aftermath has been a bit more painful than I was expecting. I'm sitting on the couch and bossing DH around while he makes me dinner, which is helping somewhat!

Anyway, we got 10 eggies which is pretty good! It all comes down to how many fertlise now. I think it's usually between 50 and 75%. We find out tomorrow :)

TTC, you are such a trooper. I love it that you are going on a cruise and making the most of this time. You are a woman after my own heart :hugs: Here's hoping the surgery gives you what you need.

Lola, I'm so hoping that you get that +OPK and get to do your IUI on Friday. 2WW here we come!

Sarlar, your symptoms are sounding very positive - I have a good feeling about you girl! 

Palmer, sorry to hear about the witch love.

Hope everybody else is great, and babydust to us all xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lola, I was actually waiting for my next cycle (last cycle didn't quite go according to plan BD wise)....but from the feeling of things, I think she's here! Best of luck with the IUI, hun! Will be rooting for you during your 2ww!

Sarlar...your symptoms sound :thumbup:. I can't wait for you to test!!!

Ttc.....I wish you all the best in Florida dear! Even if you do have to take a brief break, just think of how much better your chances will be now. Good luck hun!

So sorry about AF, Palmer. I pray third time's the charm for you. Do you know if you ovulated?

Mrs JA....everything sounds great!!! I just have a good feeling for you. When are you having the eggs transfered? Are you having a a blasto (I forget the full name :blush:).

Faithhope....haven't seen you around here in a while. Where are ya?


----------



## sarlar

Hey ladies!

Palmer- Sorry about af showing up:hugs: Hoping this next cycle is definately the one. Do you have a plan? ie.. preseed/softcups/sperm meets egg plan/opks/etc?? how was your last months progesterone?? 

Mrs.Ja- I am thrilled for 10 eggies!! :happydance: HOPING 75% fertilize for you!! No onto the fun part... cant wait till they implant those little babies! Glad to hear you are taking advantage of DH- you totally deserve it!! Kick back and relax and let him take good care of you!!:coffee:

Lola- Hoping for a positive opk soon darling!!

Isi- glad af is finally maybe here. Here's to cycle 2!! Now you know what not to do and what to do after that first cycle!! 

TTc- So good to hear you being so positive hun!! Great you are already gettting to see the doc monday. That cruise sounds AMAzing and just what the doctor ordered!! 

AFM, symptoms pretty much the same. i know 9dpo is way early to test but i am dying here!! so tempted as i have so many tests just sitting in my bathroom waiting for me.....


----------



## lola13

TTC - Sorry about the news, but sounds like you have a plan with a great attitude. Good luck with the surgery. It's not exactly fair you get to live in the Bahamas & you're going on a cruise ;)

Jess - Woo-hoo!! 10 eggs! Hopefully that means you won't have to go through this process again. At least one out of 10 has got to make it all the way.

Sarlar - I agree w/ everyone else - feeling good about you this month. Maybe testing tomorrow isn't too early.

Isi - Glad a new cycle is starting for you. It drags on forever when you know you didn't give it a good chance.

AFM, I am still on HIGH on CBFM, but I know it will peak tomorrow. That means IUI on Friday. I'm very frustrated, though, so much for the relaxing cycle. I had great EWCM yesterday, but DH didn't feel like BD. He's going to wait and give IUI one good shot. I really hope the OPK is more accurate than EWCM, which is usually gone by the time I get a surge. Sometimes I wonder if I'm that .01% that doesn't work in "laboratory tests" for OPK's.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I have everything crossed for you, Lola!!! I pray third time's the charm!

I just got back from my doctor's, and after a scan, he says I should give the clomid a rest for the next 1 (or 2) cycle(s). He says my ovaries are slightly enlarged :dohh:. So I have to go au naturel this cycle. I am really really sick of this ttc business!! A few seconds ago, a colleague sent a general e-mail announcing the birth of his daughter.... and someone else commented how sooo many babies have been born to our staff within the year. Yeah....to everyone but me, it seems :(. Forgive me, I'm in a very foul mood this afternoon.


----------



## sarlar

awww Is sorry that happened!! it always seems when you are getting bad news people always have to rub babies in our faces!! hey, maybe you can do it on your own for a couple months with no stress!! thinking about you honey:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsja - wow that sounds great....and bossing your dh around is even better LOL. I am so happy all went well, I hope you feel better soon! SO whats the next step now?

Isi - sorry about those nasty annoucements, yeah they get to me too.

sarlar - yeah to early to test but i understand the temptation.

lola- yeah living here is great but dh works tons so getting away is the only way we enjoy paradise...even if we live in it ;)

Well ladies I am trying hard with the PMA, I just figure if I dont have the pma then what is the alternative. Be miserable and project that onto my loved ones? I love my DH much to much to do that to him....so my only option is to just take it as it comes with the best attitude that I can muster. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## PalmerWife

Isi Buttercup said:


> Lola, I was actually waiting for my next cycle (last cycle didn't quite go according to plan BD wise)....but from the feeling of things, I think she's here! Best of luck with the IUI, hun! Will be rooting for you during your 2ww!
> 
> Sarlar...your symptoms sound :thumbup:. I can't wait for you to test!!!
> 
> Ttc.....I wish you all the best in Florida dear! Even if you do have to take a brief break, just think of how much better your chances will be now. Good luck hun!
> 
> So sorry about AF, Palmer. I pray third time's the charm for you. Do you know if you ovulated?
> 
> Mrs JA....everything sounds great!!! I just have a good feeling for you. When are you having the eggs transfered? Are you having a a blasto (I forget the full name :blush:).
> 
> Faithhope....haven't seen you around here in a while. Where are ya?

Thank you! Yes I did ovulate. I do cd 21-22 blood work every month because i dont ovulate on my own, so they want to see how the clomid is doing. doctor said that it was an 18.1 this last time and she thought that this was the month...but on to round 3 :(


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Palmer- Sorry about af showing up:hugs: Hoping this next cycle is definately the one. Do you have a plan? ie.. preseed/softcups/sperm meets egg plan/opks/etc?? how was your last months progesterone??
> 
> Mrs.Ja- I am thrilled for 10 eggies!! :happydance: HOPING 75% fertilize for you!! No onto the fun part... cant wait till they implant those little babies! Glad to hear you are taking advantage of DH- you totally deserve it!! Kick back and relax and let him take good care of you!!:coffee:
> 
> Lola- Hoping for a positive opk soon darling!!
> 
> Isi- glad af is finally maybe here. Here's to cycle 2!! Now you know what not to do and what to do after that first cycle!!
> 
> TTc- So good to hear you being so positive hun!! Great you are already gettting to see the doc monday. That cruise sounds AMAzing and just what the doctor ordered!!
> 
> AFM, symptoms pretty much the same. i know 9dpo is way early to test but i am dying here!! so tempted as i have so many tests just sitting in my bathroom waiting for me.....

I use preseed and do the egg meets sperm plan along with the clomid.. my prog was 18.1 last month. Any advice?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Palmer! Hopefully, this new cycle will bring that :bfp:


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - any news yet? I saw you actually vomited - that's great :) Symptoms sound as good as they can be at this point.

Jess - Hopefully you're recovering well. Tomorrow's the day! After that you're in a regular tww, right?

I got my peak this morning on CD18, so IUI will happen tomorrow. Very exciting! We BD last night - I was a little worried about missing ovulation on the front end while also making sure DH has a good supply for IUI. Hopefully that will only help.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck, Lola :hugs:

I feel better this morning, and am now GONG HO about this cycle :happydance:. I might not be doing clomid, but I sure as heck intend to arm myself with a full arsenal regardless.....so, SMEP (check), Preseed (check), Grapefruit juice (check), OPKs (check), PMA (check), and faith in God (check, check). So....roll on cycle 20!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck, Lola :hugs:
> 
> I feel better this morning, and am now GONG HO about this cycle :happydance:. I might not be doing clomid, but I sure as heck intend to arm myself with a full arsenal regardless.....so, SMEP (check), Preseed (check), Grapefruit juice (check), OPKs (check), PMA (check), and faith in God (check, check). So....roll on cycle 20!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you! Sounds like you have plenty of amo!!! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL! I have to think +, or else I'll just be a wailing ttc mess :).

FX for you dearie. 7dpo! I hope you get that :bfp: this cycle!!!


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> LOL! I have to think +, or else I'll just be a wailing ttc mess :).
> 
> FX for you dearie. 7dpo! I hope you get that :bfp: this cycle!!!

That's the way to go! + thoughts! 

I am hoping so too honey, I am going onto NTNP if nothing happens this cycle as I am looking for a new job. xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

How were you able to resolve the issue at your workplace, Lyndsey? Did you decide to leave?


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> How were you able to resolve the issue at your workplace, Lyndsey? Did you decide to leave?

I am afraid I could not sort the issues out with them it was a case of shut up and put up, so I am off. Would be great if I got my BFP this month though that would cheer me up no end as I have been really really down in the dumps for the last 2 weeks. xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Lyndsey!! Things can only get better!!! I'll be praying for a nice big fat :bfp: for you this cycle!!


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> :hugs: Lyndsey!! Things can only get better!!! I'll be praying for a nice big fat :bfp: for you this cycle!!

Thanks babes, It means alot, I hope you get your 2! I have tried Preseed this month and I love it. Have you tried it prior to this cycle? xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

No, I haven't dear. Bought it last cycle, but never quite got around to it. Looking forward to using it this time :winkwink:. Also hoping we can stick with the SMEP this cycle! When will you be testing dear?


----------



## sarlar

lola and mrs ja- welcome to the 2ww?? good luck with the iui and ivf. so excited for you both!! 

is-sounds like you are ready. glad to hear you are going at this cycle with full force!! 

afm, no news yet. still same symptoms, just dont know. i would think if i was nauseated from hcg it would show on a pregnancy test? kinda feeling like i will be out soon. just more waiting. is sure love the 2ww!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sarlar....I can't wait to get to the 2ww :thumbup:. Your symptoms are definitely very promising, but I'd wait a bit more before testing though. Good luck hun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lola - great news!!!!!! G/L with the IUI!

Mrsja - have you done the transfer yet? Let us know how you are!

palmer & Isi -fxed for you this cycle!

yomo - sorry you couldnt get it all sorted, maybe it is best you wont have to work for such knuckleheads!

sarlar - dont get discouraged it is the progesterone increasing that makes you sick...not really the hcg...so while your prog might be increasing your hcg might be lagging behind a bit. You are still in the running!

afm - I feel like I am getting sick, sore throat....well I hope this comes and goes quickly as I am supposed to be having surgery next week...UGH


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> No, I haven't dear. Bought it last cycle, but never quite got around to it. Looking forward to using it this time :winkwink:. Also hoping we can stick with the SMEP this cycle! When will you be testing dear?

I am going to test at 10DPO xx


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> lola - great news!!!!!! G/L with the IUI!
> 
> Mrsja - have you done the transfer yet? Let us know how you are!
> 
> palmer & Isi -fxed for you this cycle!
> 
> yomo - sorry you couldnt get it all sorted, maybe it is best you wont have to work for such knuckleheads!
> 
> sarlar - dont get discouraged it is the progesterone increasing that makes you sick...not really the hcg...so while your prog might be increasing your hcg might be lagging behind a bit. You are still in the running!
> 
> afm - I feel like I am getting sick, sore throat....well I hope this comes and goes quickly as I am supposed to be having surgery next week...UGH

Ha ha that made me laugh!, I have a nice suprise for them hun don't you worry what goes around comes around it's just a shame that he prob won't lose as much sleep over it than I have but it will make me feel betta xx


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> lola - great news!!!!!! G/L with the IUI!
> 
> Mrsja - have you done the transfer yet? Let us know how you are!
> 
> palmer & Isi -fxed for you this cycle!
> 
> yomo - sorry you couldnt get it all sorted, maybe it is best you wont have to work for such knuckleheads!
> 
> sarlar - dont get discouraged it is the progesterone increasing that makes you sick...not really the hcg...so while your prog might be increasing your hcg might be lagging behind a bit. You are still in the running!
> 
> afm - I feel like I am getting sick, sore throat....well I hope this comes and goes quickly as I am supposed to be having surgery next week...UGH

Hope you are feeling better soon babes, you have got to be fighting fit for that surgery xx


----------



## sarlar

i officially hate the tww!!! the first half wasnt bad but now i am crawling out of my skin!! hopefully i get some sort of news soon!! 

hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MrsJA

Hello lovely ladies!

Well, after a pretty painful couple of days post-egg collection, I'm happy to say the transfer is done and I am officially in pupo! (That's an IVF term, it just means they've transferred the embryo!)

The good news is that we have a grade A, top notch embryo on board! I got to see it (him/her?) before it was transferred and it looks like a winner! I have done so much research I could just about be an IVF doctor myself at this point - I know a good embryo when I see it! ha ha...

It looks like we will have 1 or 2 left over to freeze, which is not a bad outcome. I was hoping for more, but I'm happy enough. 

I had 16 follicles, from which they got 10 eggs, then 4 fertilised... we transferred 1 today, which leaves 3, but not all of them will make it to freeze. So you start out with heaps and then you end up with almost none!

Anyway, I will write back to everyone individually later on tonight, but just wanted to update you guys.

Hope that you're all doing great xxxxx


----------



## zeezee

MrsJA - very very very best of luck FX!


----------



## daisii

Good luck MrsJA, i have everything crossed for you.

Hope you ladies don't mind me dropping in, I have been keeping up to date with progress and wish everyone the best of luck! :flower:


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> Well, after a pretty painful couple of days post-egg collection, I'm happy to say the transfer is done and I am officially in pupo! (That's an IVF term, it just means they've transferred the embryo!)
> 
> The good news is that we have a grade A, top notch embryo on board! I got to see it (him/her?) before it was transferred and it looks like a winner! I have done so much research I could just about be an IVF doctor myself at this point - I know a good embryo when I see it! ha ha...
> 
> It looks like we will have 1 or 2 left over to freeze, which is not a bad outcome. I was hoping for more, but I'm happy enough.
> 
> I had 16 follicles, from which they got 10 eggs, then 4 fertilised... we transferred 1 today, which leaves 3, but not all of them will make it to freeze. So you start out with heaps and then you end up with almost none!
> 
> Anyway, I will write back to everyone individually later on tonight, but just wanted to update you guys.
> 
> Hope that you're all doing great xxxxx

Thats brilliant! fingers crossed for that sticky bean xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooh, that's lovely MrsJa!!! Now I can officially cheer you on in your 2ww...or rather PUPO :dance:. Good luck m'dear!

Yomo....how's the 2ww coming along?

Sarlar....any day now :thumbup:

Ttc....thinking of you and wishing you all the best for Monday! When do you travel?


----------



## lola13

Jess, I hope you're going to take it easy today and the next few days, too. Plant, baby, plant!


----------



## sarlar

:yipee:yay mrs ja!! how exciting and congrats about the transfer. now we wait and pray for a sticky little pupo!! take it easy and welcome to the 2ww!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck, Lola! Your IUI is/was today, right? So you and Mrs JA are officially in the 2ww :dance:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi there girls,

Just a quick update on me.... I started bleeding Tuesday night and went for a scan on Wednesday which confirmed that we have sadly lost our baby! It has been a tough few days, what with the surgery yesterday trying to come terms with our loss! 

To say I am devastated is an understatement..... the baby apparently stopped growing at 6 weeks so it obviously was not meant to be.

The only comfort I have is that I now know I can get pregnant! It seems so unfair that after 3 years of trying and finallu getting a BFP in May that it ends like this. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Thanks for everyones support

Kel xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so sorry, dizzikel. So very sorry. I pray that was the sign of great things to come and you will get another :bfp: before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

aawwww kel hun i am soo soo sorry. life is so unfair sometimes. i am thinking about you so much!! lotsa hugs:hugs:


----------



## sarlar

BFN today on a first response. think i am out for this month.


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Ooooh, that's lovely MrsJa!!! Now I can officially cheer you on in your 2ww...or rather PUPO :dance:. Good luck m'dear!
> 
> Yomo....how's the 2ww coming along?
> 
> Sarlar....any day now :thumbup:
> 
> Ttc....thinking of you and wishing you all the best for Monday! When do you travel?

It's ok Isi, I am counting the days off, I think I may test on fathers day which will make me 10dpo. I am having like AF pains but they may just be the clomid, we shall have to wait and see. 

How are you dear? xx


----------



## yomo

dizzikel said:


> Hi there girls,
> 
> Just a quick update on me.... I started bleeding Tuesday night and went for a scan on Wednesday which confirmed that we have sadly lost our baby! It has been a tough few days, what with the surgery yesterday trying to come terms with our loss!
> 
> To say I am devastated is an understatement..... the baby apparently stopped growing at 6 weeks so it obviously was not meant to be.
> 
> The only comfort I have is that I now know I can get pregnant! It seems so unfair that after 3 years of trying and finallu getting a BFP in May that it ends like this. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Thanks for everyones support
> 
> Kel xxxxxxxxxxx

I am so so sorry for your loss Kel, no words that I can say can take your pain away but we are hear for you to support and heal you. Take care xxx


----------



## caz & bob

aw kel so sorry i still have no sign of ovulating yet xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

K ladies new symptom. slightly brown colored spotting when i wipe. very mild cramps. even though my ticker shows 11 dpo i actualy think i am 10 dpo so maybe this is implantation blood?? I really hope so!! Other symptoms still the same: nausea mornings and at night, sore (.)(. ), one larger than other lol, constipation, bloating, food aversions/cravings, dh thinks areolas are bigger, i dont know. FX I guess a few more days will tell....


----------



## MrsJA

Oh no.. this is not at all what I was hoping to log on and read this morning.

Kel, I am so, so sorry for your loss. 

I hope that you are taking really good care of yourself. We are all thinking of you. 

If you need to talk/vent/whatever we are all here to support.:hugs:

Sarlar, I hope that you get some better news over the next couple of days as well. I was sorry to hear about the BFN at 10DPO, I know how much that sucks. No more testing early!! (Yomo, that goes for you too!)

A big thankyou to everybody for your kind wishes about me and my embryo (!) I am sticking to couch-rest again today, but will be back to normal activity tomorrow. It's kinda nice to be confined to the couch for 2 days though :)

Lola, any news from your IUI?

xxxxxx


----------



## lola13

Oh, Kel, I am so sorry. I can't imagine the disappointment & pain. Do your best to focus on the fact that you did indeed get pregnant & I'm sure you will again. Hugs to you & prayers for you. 

Sarlar - brown spotting could be good. Stop testing for now! Wait a couple of days!

Jess - Glad you've been chilling. Still bossing around DH? Poor guy :)

Yomo & Isi - Best of luck to you on ending & started successful cycles!

I had the IUI today. It was really no big deal, faster than a pap. DH had super sperm at 41 million, and those were the ones moving! I pray this works. We will probably BD again tonight or in the morning. My abdomen still feels sensitive & bloated, so I wonder if I've actually ov'd yet. 

If this doesn't work, I think I'll do IUI again next month. I've been on this ride so long, I can't help but already think what I'll do differently next time. Sad habit!


----------



## dizzikel

I hope you don't mind if I pop back on here! I know I have been off a while but as I was approaching 12 weeks I didn't want to make anyone feel bad. 

Thanks for all of your support and kind words - they mean a lot I am giiving myself lots of rest and chocolate! 

Will be in touch soon my lovelies xxx


----------



## lola13

Mind??? You better be back! We completely understand once the BFP comes, it's customary to migrate away from ttc boards. Of course we wish you weren't here, but we love having you. I take it you'll be back on clomid shortly?


----------



## sarlar

despite the awful situation, i am going to love having you around again kel!! most of us started here in the beginning and we wouldnt have it any other way. whats your plan?? clomid again? the good news is you know it works:)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Kel, I echo what Lola and Sarlar said.. you are VERY welcome here, and as sad as we are to see you back here, it is nice to have you around.

Lola, so great to hear that your IUI went well on Friday, and good on DH with those super sperm! I giggled when I read what you wrote about planning next cycle already, because I have been doing exactly the same thing! I've been sitting around thinking if this one doesn't work, next time we'll transfer more embryos, and planning when we can do it! :dohh:

But let's hope in both of our cases there is no need for the back up plan!!

(PS - yes I am still bossing DH around. Poor guy for sure - lol!) 

Sarlar and Yomo, keep us updated on how things are going with you guys. 

Isi, good luck with the new cycle - I have everything crossed that this is the one for you!:hugs:

TTC, thinking of you with your surgery next week. When are you scheduled to do it?

lots of love and babydust xxxxxxx


----------



## PalmerWife

Hope everyone is doing great and yalls weeks are going by fast!! :)

Currently on CD 7. Ive had a constant headache since cd 5, from the clomid Im sure. I was joking with my husband last night that what if I am going through all of these, and my kid ends up hating me. That would be my luck haha.


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - awaiting your results...assuming you'll be testing again today. Pulling for you!

Hope everyone else is doing well, too.


----------



## sarlar

am 12 DPO today. bfn. had brown stringy stuff when i wiped today. i dont know it this is af coming or more old IB?? who knows. all other symptoms still going strong. ugh.


----------



## MrsJA

Palmer - lol about your kids hating you, that is hilarious!:rofl: I have been giggling about that all day!

Sarlar, not sure about the stringy stuff, but I'm hoping it's something good. Fingers crossed for you honey.

Lola, all good with me. I'm not feeling particularly pregnant at this point! I have sore boobs and I'm a bit tired but those are both side effects from the progesterone pessaries I'm on (plus I get those symptoms EVERY tWW)

The only thing that is different is that I've gone off sweet stuff a bit. But that is probably just because I am mental and imagining things! ha ha....

babydust ladies xxx


----------



## sarlar

more dark brown spotting today. am 13 dpo. not sure if this is af around the corner?? i guess i will know in a couple days!! 

mrs.ja-glad to hear the 2ww is going well- FX:)


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - that is the worst - when you don't know if you should be hopeful or move on to the next cycle. I hope your waiting game will end soon.

Jess - I've been reading up a bit on IVF, and I'm so encouraged by the success rates. You must be pumped!

Kel - Thinking about you, girlie. 

I don't know if I'm imagining it, but I've felt a bit bloated & "wetter" than I normally would at 3DPO. I'm generally feeling positive about this cycle for some reason. Uh-oh, could be setting myself up for a major crash. I was quite a bitter biotch last time AF showed up!


----------



## sarlar

well ladies i am spotting dark brown again today in moderate amounts and have cramps so af must be on her way. i am sure she willl be in full strength by tomorrow or the next day. also, bfn today. got a call from my doctor that my 7dpo progesterone was 10.1. i dont know what to think about it-my doctor is happy with it and says i ovulated fine but it isnt very high!! i do know my pre-clomid progesterones were non existent but stilll. dr. wants me to do 50 mg clomid again- i just picked it up from the pharmacy today. do you ladies think 10.1 is high enough??


----------



## sarlar

oh and lola, i have such positive feelings about this cycle for you:) FX!!!


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - Everything I've read says anything above 10 is normal, albeit on the lower end of normal. *IF* AF does indeed show, I say follow your doc's advice & do 50mg again. If that doesn't work, ask her to bump you up the following month. Hoping you just had some spotting.

I feel a little nuts for thinking I was having bloating/crampy/backache so soon. It must just be the IUI. I need to reign in my optimism a little or I'll crash & burn.

Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## MrsJA

Sarlar, I'm not sure what a good progesterone level is...
I'm still thinking positive thoughts for you, but at least if this cycle is a bust there is another clomid month ahead, and hopefully it will be the lucky one.

Lola, I know what you mean about imagining stuff - it's very hard not to isn't it?? I keep thinking I have this thing or that, but I think in reality I have very few symptoms at all. Which keeps making me think it hasn't worked... but I'm trying to stay positive.

The success rate our doc has quoted us is about 35% per cycle, or 40% if you transfer 2. Most couples of our age will succeed I think, but the average number of cycles to get there is 4. So while I'm REALLY hoping that we get it first go, I'm also trying to be realistic.

Palmer hope that headache has eased up.

Kel, still thinking of you and hoping that you're doing OK.

Lots of love and babydust to everybody else xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

Af is here full force . Onto month 2 clomid.


----------



## lola13

Sorry to hear that, Sarlar. Right on - just move right on to round 2. Maybe you want to consider doing IUI along with it. It will just give you an extra little boost. Food for thought.


----------



## MrsJA

Sorry to hear that Sarlar - but like Lola said, good on you for looking to the next month.

God knows it's disappointing as hell when the witch turns up, but you gotta push on don't you?

Sending big hugs xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I don't know how come I lost my subscription to this thread!!!!!!!!

Hi ladies! Boy, have I missed ya!

Lyndsey....have you tested yet? You were supposed to test Father's day, right? Sending you huge hugs darling!

Lola....so glad the IUI went well. I am really praying for you this cycle.....looking forward to celebrating some :bfp:s soon

Mrs JA....also looking forward to the end of your 2ww!! How many dpo (or is it dpt) are you? Hmmm.....your symptoms sound most promising indeed :winkwink:

Sarlar.....good luck with this cycle sweetie.

Palmer....I know exactly what you mean about wondering if the kids hate you....lol. My own worry is that I don't take to calling my kids "Sir" and "Ma'am" when they come..... after all this drama!

I'm just recovering after a very bad bug over the weekend. Was home sick yesterday and Monday....today is my first day back at work....and even then, I might leave at lunch time. Wondering if I can still go ahead with my SMEP (supposed to start today and really don't know if I have the energy for that). But we'll see.

Hope everyone's great!

:hug:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi there girlies,

I was wondering if I was ready to venture back on here but after reading the beautiful and supportive comments ... I know I am 100% in the right place. You girls are just wonderful and I despite the awful situation am pleased to have you all around. 

I didn't cancel my next fertility appointment so am going back tomorrow to find out what they are going to do. The clomid worked first cycle so they will probably put me back on it! I hope they scan me though as I overstimuated last time and ended up with 8 follies!

Physically, I am feeling much better today and even managed a little run yesterday. Emotionally, I am getting there! I am trying to stay positive and focus on the fact that I can get pregnant...which is a better place than I was in 6 months ago. The M/C has been awful but I believe that everything happens for a reason!

Anyway my lovlies... I have not got up to speed with everyone yet but will do very shortly!

Will fill you in tomorrow about how the appointment goes.

Kel xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

good luck kel with the fs xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - sorry I have not been on, I am in Florida and saw my dr on Monday. Well she is going to try and get the fibroid out without cutting completely but she is not thinking she will be able too....While she is in there she will look for any endo and remove it. I am awaiting a surgery date. They are trying to squeeze me in because I had to fly here for the surgery so I am crossing my fingers for Friday. I really want this over with. 

She also ordered all the blood work which I have never had done. CD 3 test, FSH, Prolactin, and 21 day prog. I will do the blood work when I get back to the Bahamas and send her the results. 

Mrsja - I am glad to see the transfer went well, I have everything crossed for you.

I hope everyone is well...I will be back on when I can!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you ttc :hugs: 

How did the appointment go, Kel? Hope you're doing much better today :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Praying for you ttc :hugs: 

How did the appointment go, Kel? Hope you're doing much better today :hugs:


----------



## lola13

Kel - So happy to hear from you! Let us know how you're appointment goes. It seems like a slam-dunk that you'll be back on clomid soon. Gotta move forward :)

TTC - Pulling for you that the clinic can fit you in tomorrow. You will be so pumped to have this over with. 

Sarlar - Started the pill popping yet? I found I only had side effects with the first round. Oh - only that I felt ovulation pains on cycles 2 & 3, but no hot flashes or insomnia.

Jess - Hanging in there?? The waiting is killing you, isn't it?? 

Isi - Your BD marathon should just be getting underway. Good luck & make sure DH cooperates this time!

I am playing the waiting game, trying to take my mind off of it. I've felt my lower back for days now & hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks for thinking of me girlies! 

Well my appointment went really well! :) The doctor said we were VERY UNLUCKY to lose the baby since we had seen a heartbeat at 8 weeks. He was sooooo positive and said that it was great that we had got pg first cycle on clomid. He said that he thinks we will get pg on our own now so is not putting me back on clomid for 3 months. He said we didnt want 7 or 8 follicles and that my body should be fine. We do have a plan of action though - I have another appointment on the 16th Sept and if I am not pg he is going to give me 3 tablets of clomid (CD 2, 5 & 7) plus tracking!!!!

I am really pleased to be honest....he knows what he is taking about and he was right about it working quickly the first time. So...... I just have to trust him! I hope he is right and we don't need the next lot of clomid. I am also not sorry I am going back on clomid just yet - it isnt the nicest medication -but at least I know it can work!!!!!

Did an ov test this morning so I am back in the race....currently on CD8 so hoping to OV in the next week or so! I am starting to get excited again! Whoop! 

Kel xx


----------



## sarlar

Kel-SO glad to see you are back in the game and so positive!! InSpiRatIoN!! The appointment sounds perfect and your doctor sounds amazing!! I am sure it will happen again soon!! 

Kel - So happy to hear from you! Let us know how you're appointment goes. It seems like a slam-dunk that you'll be back on clomid soon. Gotta move forward 

TTC - Hoping your surgery can be done this week and goes well!! Your odds should be so great after this is over!! 

mrsJa/lola- hope the 2ww is going VERY fast!! 

Isi - Get going BDIng!! 

AFM, AF is pretty heavy now-havent had a heavy af in a long time!! FIRST month ovulating = heavy af!! I am actually very positive though. The timing seemed to work out perfect. We just arrived in MN for a vacation to see our family and friends! Taking our mind off of all this, and i have been able to have a few drinks with friends!! I will start my second cycle of clomid 50 mg on saturday, day 5. Hoping for not many side effects. last month i only had hot flashes at night and bad OV pains. I also had lots of effects from ovulating, but ill take those if it means eggies!! Ill try to be on as much as possible but I AM on vacation!! HOpe everyone has a great week:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lol! Been recovering from a bad bug so my BD marathon hasn't gotten off to a flying start, Lola :haha:. But hoping to get the show on the road ASAP :winkwink:. Wishing you all the very best this 2ww, hun!


----------



## lola13

Kel - Your doctor sounds great. I'm so happy you sound like your spirits are back up. Does he think being on clomid one month will actually help you now, or does he just not think you need it? Hope that makes sense. If this cycle doesn't work for me, I might go back to a natural cycle just to take a little break. There I go again, planning the next cycle!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: hi girls how are you all fx for everyone xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sarlar, the heavy AF could be a good indication that your body is working perfectle with the clomid. Wishing you a lucky cycle 2!!

Kel, I'm also having a natural cycle this time. Wishing us both the very best :hugs: 

Lola & Mrs JA, sending you lots of hugs as your 2ww starts winding down. 

DH and I have been able to begin our, er, love fest :winkwink:. I pray this cycle is it for us. 

Where is Lyndsey?!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Isi, nice to see you! I'm glad that things are moving along and that you've been able to get the love-fest happening! Hope that bug disappears soon :hugs:

Kel, your FS sounds terrific and it's so great to hear that you're recovering physically and emotionally and starting to feel positive again. Makes me smile :)

TTC, really hoping you get to have your surgery this week. Let us know when you're scheduled... we will all be thinking of you and sending love:flower:

Sarlar, I hope you have a great break and enjoy a drink or two! I haven't had a drink in weeks, I could kill for a glass of wine!

Lola, how you holding up in the 2WW??

As for me... feeling SUPER tired today, but that's pretty much it for symptoms. Tiny bit of cramping yesterday, but nothing to write home about. I'm trying to stay positive and hoping the next week goes fast. Come on next Friday....

lots of love and babydust to all xxx


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Sarlar, the heavy AF could be a good indication that your body is working perfectle with the clomid. Wishing you a lucky cycle 2!!
> 
> Kel, I'm also having a natural cycle this time. Wishing us both the very best :hugs:
> 
> Lola & Mrs JA, sending you lots of hugs as your 2ww starts winding down.
> 
> DH and I have been able to begin our, er, love fest :winkwink:. I pray this cycle is it for us.
> 
> Where is Lyndsey?!
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

I am here babes! Don't worry just recovering the witch, always find it a bit hard on the first couple of months.

I hope you are ready for your sex fest this month, I am praying for this cycle for you babes xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lyndsey! So sorry about AF. We need to :gun: her down this cycle!!!

I pray 3rd time's the charm for you hun!


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Lyndsey! So sorry about AF. We need to :gun: her down this cycle!!!
> 
> I pray 3rd time's the charm for you hun!

 :haha::haha::haha: that's so funny love it, you hold my witch down and I shall hold yours down. Got another reading from Gail she has saod the same as Jenny so I am feeling a bit more confident about the month of August :happydance:

Are you planning to use SMEP this cycle then? 

Take care xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL.....exactly!!!! We need to kill those 2 off for good :D. As for the SMEP, because of the bug I had earlier in the week, couldn't BD with my DH till yesterday (CD9). Hoping to still do as much as we can to fall in line with SMEP guidelines. I just got out of a business trip for next week......that's THE most crucial time and aint no way I'm going to be away then :haha:. Any weekend plans?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all fine xxxx


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls, hope everyone's enjoying the weekend :)

I'm in the home stretch now...if AF shows, I would expect her Wednesday-ish. Nothing much to report - pain in my tailbone has gone away and BBs just started their normal tenderness. I'll know before too long!

Jess - glad to hear you're tired!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi all,

Lola, we're in the home stretch now! I am wishing you truckloads of babydust and hoping like mad that this is it for both of us. 

I still have very little going on in terms of symptoms... apart from a bit of tiredness and the bigger bb's. I have a blood test on Friday and then I will know one way or the other. No cheating and testing early for me!

caz, hi - I see you're in the 2WW now as well.

Isi, hope the love-fest has continued this weekend :)

TTC, Kel and Sarlar, sending you love xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

ye ja soon will be testing time xxxxx :hi: girls x


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

What's been happening? All quiet on the thread this weekend...

Lola, I hope the witch is nowhere to be seen and that's you're feeling good :)

This 2WW is starting to really drag. All I want to do at work is surf the net and stare out the window... but I think that actually makes it worse!

I do have one unusual symptom, which is that my bb's despite having been huge for about a week, don't hurt at all. It's definitely out of the ordinary for me, but I'm trying not to read too much into it given that my body is all out of whack with the IVF drugs.

Hope everybody has had a nice weekend and that you're all doing good xxx


----------



## lola13

Hi Jess - I know, this is dragging on & on! I'm also with you on the lack of bb soreness. They were a little tender, but now feel basically normal. I looked back at my notes & the same thing happened last month - bummer! Usually they are killing me up until AF shows, so I was hoping it was a sign. 

I might actually test Wed morning, even though I don't expect AF until Thurs. I usually don't test, but l got some IC's with OPK's this month. I'm holding out until then.

I had a pretty lonely weekend, to be honest. I wish your girls were local so we could meet up in real life :). I literally have no friends left without kids, and it can make life lonely. I looked for an infertility support group, but can't find one. I might need to start one.

Sarlar - we haven't heard from you in a while. All done taking round 2?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrs JA and Lola.....I am really praying for the both of you and looking forward to some great news from you :hugs:

Lyndsey....how are you today? :friends:

Caz....how's the 2ww coming along? Good luck hun!

As for me, well DH and I were not able to get any BD in over the weekend....last time was Friday night. Last night he was recovering from a hangover all day and just wanted to cuddle . I have to go all gangsta and seduce him tonight....probably have to dig in my repotoire for some extreme R rated seduction moves....lol. Any suggestions would also be welcome . I've also started feeling twinges....but from my left (dodgy) side...so who knows about this cycle :shrug:. But I had a lily white OPK yesterday, so we hopefully haven't missed anything.

Oh, and so sorry to all my English gals. I swear, I felt just as gutted yesterday as when the Nigerian team crashed out. But the officiating was appalling though!


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Mrs JA and Lola.....I am really praying for the both of you and looking forward to some great news from you :hugs:
> 
> Lyndsey....how are you today? :friends:
> 
> Caz....how's the 2ww coming along? Good luck hun!
> 
> As for me, well DH and I were not able to get any BD in over the weekend....last time was Friday night. Last night he was recovering from a hangover all day and just wanted to cuddle . I have to go all gangsta and seduce him tonight....probably have to dig in my repotoire for some extreme R rated seduction moves....lol. Any suggestions would also be welcome . I've also started feeling twinges....but from my left (dodgy) side...so who knows about this cycle :shrug:. But I had a lily white OPK yesterday, so we hopefully haven't missed anything.
> 
> Oh, and so sorry to all my English gals. I swear, I felt just as gutted yesterday as when the Nigerian team crashed out. But the officiating was appalling though!

I am good thanks babes ) Had toothache all weekend, but been to dentist today and got some tablets.

ha ha gangsta, I like it! I am sure you can seduce him Isi just turn up the charm! Hope you get your +opk soon honey xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww sorry about the tooth ache, Lynds!! Hope you feel better today. Thanks hun! I will defo do everything I can to get those :spermy: tonight :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 

thank you so much for the well wishes...it means to much to have such a great support group.

dizz - I am so sorry about your loss but it seems your dr is on top of everything.

Mrsja - Just a question, do you have a tww with IVF? I would think it is a 1ww because the egg doesnt have to travel down the tubes right? Well, bigger boobs is a great sign....I am so excited for you.

sarlar - I am so happy you ovulated...i hope this next cycle is it for you.

lola - fxed that af stays far far away. I can relate...I dont have to many friends who are babyless either.....

caz - how you doing hun? any symptoms?

Isi - I dont have any recommedations but I hope you get some bding in tonight.

afm - no surgery till august 11th. they said they would call if there is a cancellation but I am not holding my breath. We have decided to ntnp until after teh surgery. I have no idea where I am in my cycle and I am ok with that. I am just going to concentrate on losing some weight and getting healthy for the surgery. Until then I will hope and pray for all of you BFPs.


----------



## caz & bob

ye ttc very moody and itchy nipples haha xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with the surgery, ttc. I hope there's a cancellation soon, but in the meantime, just enjoy your ntnp period. Who knows what could happen! Wish you all the best!


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - oh itchy nipples is a great sign.

Isi - thanks for the pma.....I really hope you get your freak on tonight...LOL


----------



## PalmerWife

MrsJA, I was wondering the same thing. When are you "allowed" to test?

Lola- I dont have any friends either that dont have any kids or who arent preggers. Its kinda hard cause being around kids makes me sad, and being around preggos makes me even sadder :(

Im currently on CD 16. I had ewcm sunday morning. we bd saturday and sunday night. Today Im having lots of cramping :shrug:....other than that, finally headache free!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

FX Lola & Jess! 

Praying for a couple of BFPs xxxxxx


----------



## lola13

I'm thinking about testing tomorrow at 11DPO. Do you girls think I should hold off? I usually don't have HPT's in the house, so there's usually no temptation. This time I have them & I feel so bloated. I'm probably reading into it. What do you say, test & risk disappointment or stay strong another day?


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

Lola, it's only 11DPO - hold out! I know the temptation is hard, but I would hate for you to get a BFN because you tested too early :(
PS - I wish we were there to keep you company too!

Isi, I love that you are considering getting all gangsta on your DH - lol! Hope those twinges turn into a nice, fat positive OPK.

TTC, shame you have to wait until August for your surgery, but I like your thinking about taking some time and focusing on your health while you wait. If this IVF cycle fails, that's what I'm planning to do til August too :)

Re the TWW... an IVF TWW is pretty much the same as a normal one. I had a 3 day embryo transfer so technically I was already 3DPO when the transfer was done on the 18th, but you've still gotta wait 2 weeks so that the embryo can implant and your body can start producing HCG at high enough levels to be detected.

Palmer, glad to hear everything is progressing nicely! 

Kel, I hope everything is great with you :hugs:

Lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## lola13

Jess, I didn't check your message before my first AM wee :). I caved & tested. Let's call it a BFN, but there might have been the faintest of faintest lines. I honestly couldn't tell if I was seeing something that wasn't there, or if it was just the color from the back bleeding through. So that test was pretty pointless!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Lola, I cant wait till tomorrow...will you test again?

Mrsja - I feel so positive for you, I really hope this worked.


----------



## PalmerWife

Hi Ladies, about about 3 dpo and still having cramping....do yall think this is normal? my other rounds of clomid werent like this- but then again i was too busy having hot flashes to realize anything else. haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

palmer - yeah it is normal. I had cramps almost a week after oving on 1 cycle. If it gets to bad though, I would call a dr.


----------



## lola13

TTC - I don't think I'll be able to resist testing again tomorrow. I need to confirm if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not. Hopefully 1 more day will be enough to make a difference. I feel a little crazy for thinking I saw something. Will feel so foolish if AF shows up!

Palmer - For me, my ovulation pains went away 2 days after my positive OPK. I knew I had ovulated and the discomfort disappeared. Sounds like that's not necessarily the case for others.

Kel - Thinking about you, toots.

Jess - Keeping busy? Or just going nuts? Rooting for your uterus :)


----------



## MrsJA

Hey guys,

Not doing so great at all today.

DH and I had a big fight last night. Not one but TWO couples who are close friends of ours announced their pregnancies yesterday. I was telling him how I felt about that and he said something I didn't like, so I yelled at him and then he yelled back. 

I'm pumped full of IVF drugs which is making me a bi!tch to be around, and I'm so emotional. I cried so much last night I haven't been able to bring myself to go into the office yet because my eyes are all puffy :(

And to top it all off this morning I have started to spot.

Sorry about the miserable post, I just have nothing good to say today :( :(

Lola, really hope you get good news when you pee on that stick, I need something to cheer me up big time!!

xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - any update????

mrsja - Oh I can imagine how those hormones are making you feel. I really hope you and dh work it out....and maybe when things calm down you can tell him that you are more prone to fly off the handle right now.

My best freind gave birth today to a beautiful baby girl....I am soooo happy for her but a part of me is so sad for myself.....I am working through it and I hope it doesnt last to long.


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks TTC,

Unfortunately AF has now arrived in full force - there are no ifs, buts or maybes and I'm certainly not looking to kid myself about IB. This IVF cycle has failed :(

DH and I are taking care of each other and the fight is forgotten, but I am so sad. I'm going to take a couple of days off work, and I am probably also going to take a couple of days off posting, but I will be watching out for you guys.

Lola, honey - hope your news is better than mine xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww Mrsja....so sorry to hear that! I feel gutted for you! Take the time you need to work through these emotions and we will be here when you are ready to come back online. Huge Hugs!


----------



## lola13

Jess - So sorry this cycle didn't work out for you as we'd hoped. I completely understand needing some time away from the forum. I'm glad you & DH made up; sometimes we just have to forget about things we do to eachother in marriage - it's hard work. I had to do it several times with my DH just this week.

TTC - I completely understand your mixed emotions. Very much hoping your turn comes very soon.

I tested again this AM and the result was similar to yesterday. I _think _I see a faint line, but I honestly can't tell if I'm imagining it. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be clearer. I'm also going to go buy a different test tomorrow to see if the result is more definitive. I've been feeling much different than typical pre-AF...I'm either preggers or going a little coo-coo.


----------



## MrsJA

TTC and Lola, thanks so much for your kind words.

I am starting to pull myself together a bit today.

Lola, I really don't want to miss it if you get that BFP, so maybe I will hang around a bit...:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Mrs JA....I'm sooo sorry. So very sorry. I pray your next cycle will be the charm :hugs:. Do take care of each other....you will be surely blessed soon.

Lola....I have everything crossed for you!!!! Good luck sweetie!

I am 99.99% sure I am ovulating from my bad side this cycle....so I am technically counting myself out early, to save myself the heartbreak. I am also considering a break till after I get back from the States in August or so. In fact, to be honest, I am considering IUI as the next step, because really, I am tired of this drama. I really pray this journey ends soon.

Also thinking of changing my FS. My current doctor is great and will always be my Gynae...but I recently discovered a more specialised fertility clinic....and I am really considering the change.....

Lyndsey, how are you hun?

Kel sweetie....how're you? Are you in the dpo zone yet?

Ttc, Mrs Palmer, Caz.....hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## lola13

Good very early morning, girls. Well, I can't deny my latest result...:bfp: at 13DPO :happydance: I can't believe after so many years that I actually just typed that. I had to go find how to do that flashing BFP!

I swear, I knew it was it this cycle. From 5DPO, my tailbone & lower back just felt like something was going on. Part of me thought it was crazy to feel something that early, but inside I just knew it was happening.

I also knew b/c, seriously, God completely spoke to me early on in this cycle. I didn't share this little story before, because seeds of doubt would creep up and I feared looking silly. I was shopping and walked past the kids clothing. This little pink dress caught my attention & I thought how pretty it would be if I had a little girl. I dismissed it immediately so I wouldn't get bummed out. A few days later, I'm back in the same store (yes, I shop too much!). I walked past the kids' section and there was that dress. God said to me plain as day "That's my promise to you". I felt He was prompting me to get the dress, so I brought it home & hung it in the otherwise empty nursery closet. His timing may have been different than mine, but He has done as he promised. I'm so grateful.

I so want to share this journey with you guys. I pray you'll get your BFP's soon. Don't give up - praying for you all.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh Lola :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I am sooooooooo happy for you. Congratulations :yipee:. Wishing you a h&h 8+ months!


----------



## MrsJA

LOLA!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:

OMG, OMG, OMG! At last!!! 

I'm so happy for you! You SO deserve this honey.

It really lifts my spirits to hear your wonderful news. The past few days have been awful, but this goes to show, good things will come in the end.

Sending lots and lots of love to you and the little bean. You did it!!! :hugs:

Isi, thank you for your kind words and sorry to hear you might be ov'ing on the wrong side. I think IUI sounds like it could be a great option for you if things don't work out this cycle. xxx


----------



## sarlar

EEEEKKKK!!!!! Lola congratulations I am so so so so happy for you!!! You deserve this so much!! I have been on vacation for 8 days so this was about the best thing I could have come home too!!!! Hoping you will stay around and keep us updated!! Let us know if you start a preggers journal and i will subscribe:) God sure works in misterious ways but i think your story is absolutely amazing!! must buy baby book and write story for new baby!

mrs.ja- I am so so sorry about your IVF cycle. I know it is absolutely heartbreaking and I pray you can recover and get back on the wagon soon. we are here for you hun:hugs:

kel-Hoping you are doing well and back into full swing with us!! 

TTC- hoping your body does natural miracles and you end up with a bfp in this ntnp wait time:)

Is- Dont count yourself out yet, you just never know!! Hoping for those eggies to listen to their mama and work on the good side!!

If I missed anyone, hope you are doing well!! Hard to catch up with everything!!!

AFM, I have been in wisconsin/minnesota visiting family for the last 8 days. It actually was perfect cause I left the day af arrived so i kept totally distracted about my first month failure!! AM back to taking the clomid 50 mg days 5-9 which i took my last pill yesterday. I will start tussin and grapefruit today. Still have to go pick up some opks. HOnestly I am SO relaxed this cycle i dont even wanna go get em!! I just feel like last cycle i went way overboard and it was so so hard. this time i am already on day 10 and havent even picked up supplies!! I am going to try to keep this relaxed attitude throughout the cycle. FX cycle 2!


----------



## daisii

Lola, WOW congratulations!!!! YEY, :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy and excited for you. I knew from when you said "faint line not sure" that it was a :bfp: 'cos thats exactly how I was. 

Wishing you a healthy, happy 9 months. (8 months tomorrow!!!!!).

xxx


----------



## lola13

Thanks, everyone. How awesome it is to have you all genuinely excited. 

I always like hearing about what people did differently, timing, symptoms, etc. So if you're interested, here's my scoop:

CD 5-9 - 100 mg clomid
CD17 - BD evening
CD18 - First peak on CBFM
CD19 - IUI mid-morning, BD evening, Assumed ovulation day

2DPO-present - Bloated abdomen (figured it was IUI)
5&6DPO - Tailbone & low back achy
7DPO - Boob soreness begins, came and went in the following days, oddly never as bad as before AF
10-13DPO - AF like cramping, low back pressure

I worked out pretty much as I normally would during TWW. I swam, walked, did kickboxing and elliptical. Apparently all those cycles of working out weren't interfering with implantation after all!

I had one glass of wine on two separate occasions. I won't be doing that now, but no harm done I'm sure :)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all im testing Saturday whoop xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back Sarlar. Wishing you all the best this cycle :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing, Lola! I'm so chuffed for you! Can't wait to join you on that side :D

Good luck Caz.


----------



## caz & bob

isi ty hun xxxx


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> Good very early morning, girls. Well, I can't deny my latest result...:bfp: at 13DPO :happydance: I can't believe after so many years that I actually just typed that. I had to go find how to do that flashing BFP!
> 
> I swear, I knew it was it this cycle. From 5DPO, my tailbone & lower back just felt like something was going on. Part of me thought it was crazy to feel something that early, but inside I just knew it was happening.
> 
> I also knew b/c, seriously, God completely spoke to me early on in this cycle. I didn't share this little story before, because seeds of doubt would creep up and I feared looking silly. I was shopping and walked past the kids clothing. This little pink dress caught my attention & I thought how pretty it would be if I had a little girl. I dismissed it immediately so I wouldn't get bummed out. A few days later, I'm back in the same store (yes, I shop too much!). I walked past the kids' section and there was that dress. God said to me plain as day "That's my promise to you". I felt He was prompting me to get the dress, so I brought it home & hung it in the otherwise empty nursery closet. His timing may have been different than mine, but He has done as he promised. I'm so grateful.
> 
> I so want to share this journey with you guys. I pray you'll get your BFP's soon. Don't give up - praying for you all.


:happydance::happydance:
Congratulations chick! I am sooooo happy for you.....you really deserve it! Hoping to join you again with a lovely BFP soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Thanks TTC,
> 
> Unfortunately AF has now arrived in full force - there are no ifs, buts or maybes and I'm certainly not looking to kid myself about IB. This IVF cycle has failed :(
> 
> DH and I are taking care of each other and the fight is forgotten, but I am so sad. I'm going to take a couple of days off work, and I am probably also going to take a couple of days off posting, but I will be watching out for you guys.
> 
> Lola, honey - hope your news is better than mine xxx

So sorry hunny! :hugs::hugs: 

I know it is hard bu TRY to stay positive...I believe everything happens at the right time. I have two friends who got caught at the same time as us so am finding it very difficult to stay in touch with them at the moment! It is just soooo unfair!:cry::cry:

Look after yourself sweetie xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

OHHHHHHHH Lola....what amazing news!!!! I am so happy for you! I am so glad your good news is keeping mrsja around for a bit longer....

Sarlar - welcome back.

Mrsja - glad to hear you are sticking around a bit longer....

Isi - sorry about oving on the wrong side. I hope it all works out and you get that bfp regardless!

everyone else...I hope you are having a wonderful day/evening!


----------



## yomo

lola13 said:


> TTC - I don't think I'll be able to resist testing again tomorrow. I need to confirm if my eyes are playing tricks on me or not. Hopefully 1 more day will be enough to make a difference. I feel a little crazy for thinking I saw something. Will feel so foolish if AF shows up!
> 
> Palmer - For me, my ovulation pains went away 2 days after my positive OPK. I knew I had ovulated and the discomfort disappeared. Sounds like that's not necessarily the case for others.
> 
> Kel - Thinking about you, toots.
> 
> Jess - Keeping busy? Or just going nuts? Rooting for your uterus :)

Congrats babes, H&H nine months to you xx


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh Mrs JA....I'm sooo sorry. So very sorry. I pray your next cycle will be the charm :hugs:. Do take care of each other....you will be surely blessed soon.
> 
> Lola....I have everything crossed for you!!!! Good luck sweetie!
> 
> I am 99.99% sure I am ovulating from my bad side this cycle....so I am technically counting myself out early, to save myself the heartbreak. I am also considering a break till after I get back from the States in August or so. In fact, to be honest, I am considering IUI as the next step, because really, I am tired of this drama. I really pray this journey ends soon.
> 
> Also thinking of changing my FS. My current doctor is great and will always be my Gynae...but I recently discovered a more specialised fertility clinic....and I am really considering the change.....
> 
> Lyndsey, how are you hun?
> 
> Kel sweetie....how're you? Are you in the dpo zone yet?
> 
> Ttc, Mrs Palmer, Caz.....hope you're all keeping well.

I am good thanks Isi, I am sorry to hear that you think that you are OV on your bad side, but keep on :sex::sex::sex: just in case honey.

Hope you are ok other than that xx


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls ~ day 2 of knowing & I just can't sleep. Part insomnia, part excitement, large part freaking out. You wait for this to happen & then think...wait, what have I done to myself!!? :)

I want you guys to join me. I don't want other buds, to be honest, I want you guys!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

I just wanted to say thanks again for how wonderful and supportive everybody has been to me over the past few days. It has helped me more than I can tell you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

So a little update...

I had to go in for a blood test this morning, as part of the IVF protocol, knowing already what the result was going to be because I've been bleeding for 2 days - but unfortunately I didn't get the straightforward negative I was looking for.

It's come back positive but my HCG level is really, really low. Which means I've got to go back for a follow up blood test on Monday - but my expectation is that the pregnancy will be no more by then.

I haven't decided yet whether this makes things worse or not? I am probably either way. It does mean we're in limbo over the weekend anyway, which isn't great.

My beta is 5 so I think it is very unlikely I'm going to get good news on Monday - probably just another kick in the guts :(

Anyway, sarlar, I am loving the relaxed approach this cycle, you sound really chilled out and good to go!

Lola, thanks for the post-BFP symptom update, I loved it. I still can't believe you got your BFP - it is the best news ever! PS - yes, you are not leaving us, you are just going to have to wait til we all get our BFP's too - lol!

TTC, Isi, Yomo, Kel, Caz and Daisi - sending big hugs and lots of love xxxx


----------



## lola13

Jess - hmmm....stranger things have happened, maybe this one will pull through. Did the clinic say there's a chance? Look at it as a positive - there was clearly something in the works down there! If not this time, it's coming soon for you.


----------



## sarlar

mrs ja- hoping this weekend flies by and we willl have another miracle bfp monday:)

lola- loving the new ticker!!! and yes you better stick around and wait for us to join you because i cant live without you guys!!


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks again for how wonderful and supportive everybody has been to me over the past few days. It has helped me more than I can tell you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> So a little update...
> 
> I had to go in for a blood test this morning, as part of the IVF protocol, knowing already what the result was going to be because I've been bleeding for 2 days - but unfortunately I didn't get the straightforward negative I was looking for.
> 
> It's come back positive but my HCG level is really, really low. Which means I've got to go back for a follow up blood test on Monday - but my expectation is that the pregnancy will be no more by then.
> 
> I haven't decided yet whether this makes things worse or not? I am probably either way. It does mean we're in limbo over the weekend anyway, which isn't great.
> 
> My beta is 5 so I think it is very unlikely I'm going to get good news on Monday - probably just another kick in the guts :(
> 
> Anyway, sarlar, I am loving the relaxed approach this cycle, you sound really chilled out and good to go!
> 
> Lola, thanks for the post-BFP symptom update, I loved it. I still can't believe you got your BFP - it is the best news ever! PS - yes, you are not leaving us, you are just going to have to wait til we all get our BFP's too - lol!
> 
> TTC, Isi, Yomo, Kel, Caz and Daisi - sending big hugs and lots of love xxxx

oh babes, I am so sorry, bet you don't know what to think. I hope you are feeling better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrs JA, I'll be praying for a miracle for you! :hugs: 

Thanks Lyndsey. We were able to manage it, but I won't be holding my breath though :shrug:. Thanks babes. How are you doing? You o in a couple of days, right? Good luck sweetie!

Lola, its normal to be uber excited! And your ticker is awesome :winkwink: 

Sarlar, Kel, caz, ttc, hope everyone is well!


----------



## caz & bob

ye you hun xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - well I would try not to get my hopes up because the disappointment always seems worse but look at the fact that maybe it was a chemical so that means that you got pg...it just didnt stick. ALSO, there is great evidence that once you have a chemical you will probably get pg the next cycle. Will you be trying the IVF again? I am not sure if what I am saying is making you feel better or worse, but I still have high hopes that you will have your BFP very soon.

Lola - Oh I am so happy for you hun!!!!

Hi Isi, Sarlar, and Yomo


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks guys. Love you all :hugs::hugs:

TTC, I think you are spot on - I think it's likely to be a chem, but I do take some comfort from the fact that little embie did hang on there for a while.

It's no fun not having a definite result, but I have prepared myself for the worst on Monday. Having said that, I'm sure you ladies can all relate to that stupid little bit of hope that always gets us when the witch turns up!

I spent half of last night googling success stories with low beta's. Very dangerous!!! (PS - I think the verdict is much the same as what I thought - not impossible but certainly very unlikely)

We have to take a break from IVF so my body can get rid of all the drugs, so it'll be back to doing it the old fashioned way next month. So anyone who doesn't get a BFP this cycle will just have to put up with me again!

Lola - how are you feeling?? I want to know how your DH reacted to the news! Tell us all!

Isi, holding my breath for you just in case!

TTC, sending love and hoping you're having a nice, relaxing NTNP couple of week

Yomo, Sarlar and Caz hoping you have a great weekend. Sarlar, are you done with clomid and up to the BD part now??

xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Mrsja...well I am trying to not stress about relaxing but I must say it has been weird not temping and do everything else....

You never know all those drugs will still be in your system next month so doing it the old fashioned way might just work!


----------



## sarlar

Yes i AM done with the clomid-had no side effects this month. started the every other day bd schedule although i probably wont ovulate for one more week. started the tussin and grapefruit also.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi girls, :friends:

Nice and busy on here at the moment! The support is wonderful and you all deserve a lovely BFP EACH...you really do! Love to you all sweeties!

I'm having a relaxed cycle too this month... I think I have ov although the CBFM is all over the place so I am giving that a miss this cycle. I definitely ovulated from my left ovary as I felt it (after 3 months of not ov due to pg it was very painful) and then thing I ov from my right ov as well the next day! How strange?! BD every other day (JUST FOR FUN!!!) as I am kinda using this cycle as a bonus.... not expecting anything but bding just in case :)

Well, after a really crappy two weeks I think I am finally starting to come out of the other end. Apart from one horrible day at work this week.... it has been ok! Roll on the summer holidays! We have booked a couple of weeks in portugal and am also off for a girlie few days too! Can't wait just to totally relax!

Although having a m/c has been a bit of an emotional rollercoaster, it has just shown me what wonderful people I have around me....I feel very lucky! It really does make you stronger and is just LIFE I guess! Still feeling positive and reminding myself of a wonderful quote: "We can't change our circumstances but we CAN change our RESPONSE to our circumstances"!!!!!! 

Have a great weekend girls

Kel xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarlar

Hey beautiful ladies :kiss:

Kel- I'm so glad you are having a relaxed and enjoyable cycle and a positive one at that!! So inspired by you :) Hoping this au natural thing is working its nature wanders!! Sounds like it is....

ttc- hoping for a miracle or else a funfilled summer till surgery!! enjoy this time off from all the work of ttc!!

mrs.ja- hope you are holding up sweetie. come back to us next week!! thinking about you lots:hugs:

is,caz,yomo- hope you girls are doing great!!

AFM- just hanging out!! :coffee: Hope everyone has a fun filled fourth of july weekend:)


----------



## lola13

Good morning, girls!

Kel - I was so happy to read your message and see you're rebounding. Good for you...I can't imagine a better response.

Sarlar - Sounds like you're just about ready for this cycles trying. Are you going to use pre-seed, too? I like that stuff.

Jess - Hope the weekend is flying by for you. Everything triple crossed for a miracle this time or success with your next IVF.

Isi - My DH was impressed I now have a friend in Nigeria. Very exotic from our vantage point :)

AFM, I'm feeling like I should have a lot to do - like reading about nutrition, preventing stretch marks, exercise to do/avoid, etc. But somehow I feel very calm about this, which isn't like me! 

I told DH on Friday night. When he got home from work, I was sitting in the nursery (this empty room has haunted me for the 2 years we've lived in our house). The house was quiet and I knew he'd come looking for me. Eventually he opened the door to find me sitting there with a pink balloon, a blue balloon, +HPT and a note that said "Daddy, I'll see you in March". He was pretty stunned, even though I had told him I knew it had worked a week before. He's been on his best behavior since then - bonus of pregnancy, I suppose!

I'm very excited we're telling my family tomorrow. It's so early, but even if something were to happen, I would want their support, so why wait?

Wishing, praying, hoping we can all hold our babies in 2011. Now get to work & make it happen!


----------



## sarlar

Lola- I LOVE how you told your dh about the baby. It was the sweetest thing i have ever heard and perfectly fitting for you!! I agree it is great to have support from family if anything were to happen so go for it!! I approve:) I am just so so happy for you and so excited!! 

I am not using preseed as I have had plenty of ewcm as long as i follow through with the grapefruit juice and tussin. actually last month it was almost too much lol!! is it still necessary to use even if you have lots of your own???


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> Good morning, girls!
> 
> Kel - I was so happy to read your message and see you're rebounding. Good for you...I can't imagine a better response.
> 
> Sarlar - Sounds like you're just about ready for this cycles trying. Are you going to use pre-seed, too? I like that stuff.
> 
> Jess - Hope the weekend is flying by for you. Everything triple crossed for a miracle this time or success with your next IVF.
> 
> Isi - My DH was impressed I now have a friend in Nigeria. Very exotic from our vantage point :)
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling like I should have a lot to do - like reading about nutrition, preventing stretch marks, exercise to do/avoid, etc. But somehow I feel very calm about this, which isn't like me!
> 
> I told DH on Friday night. When he got home from work, I was sitting in the nursery (this empty room has haunted me for the 2 years we've lived in our house). The house was quiet and I knew he'd come looking for me. Eventually he opened the door to find me sitting there with a pink balloon, a blue balloon, +HPT and a note that said "Daddy, I'll see you in March". He was pretty stunned, even though I had told him I knew it had worked a week before. He's been on his best behavior since then - bonus of pregnancy, I suppose!
> 
> I'm very excited we're telling my family tomorrow. It's so early, but even if something were to happen, I would want their support, so why wait?
> 
> Wishing, praying, hoping we can all hold our babies in 2011. Now get to work & make it happen!

It is fab telling the family Lola - I was so excited! I like you told people because I wanted the support but think I will have to wait until my 12 week scan next time....I need to be sure in my own mind! I dont regret telling people at all and would not change it if I could go back in time so go for it girl!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizz - wow what great PMA....I am so happy you are coming out the other end of that horrible dark tunnel! I hate that tunnel. I am praying you get your BFP really soon!

Lola - what a wonderful way to tell him....I have always been on the fence about telling anyone when I get pg...but I think that is a good point. You will want their support.


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls got a bfn on a superdrugs and done an ic 2nd wee and a very very faint line so test again in the morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

oohh fx caz!


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - If you have plenty of CM on your own, you probably don't need the pre-seed. I tend to dry up by the time I get my peak, so I found it really helpful. 4 days to eggie popping!

Caz - a faint line sounds familiar! Hoping today's is undeniably positive.

Kel & TTC - hoping your relaxed cycles are at a minimum chilled out & fx productive.

Other than caffeine withdrawal (oh i miss my coffee!), I feel fine. The lower back pressure has subsided and only my bb's feel a little sensitive. Overall, so far so good. I took another test this AM, and it came up + straight away. I needed to see another before telling the family.

Do any of you think you'll try IUI? It's easy, quick & pretty inexpensive. Just a thought to help increase your chances. I'm obviously a fan.


----------



## sarlar

Lola- glad to hear you and bean are feeling good!! Did you ask your doc for IUI?? mine hasnt really offered that option. i just saw him before starting the clomid and through the testing and havent actually seen him in the office since then. his nurse just calls me with lab results. he started the clomid and said he thought it would be easy and no problem gettting pregnant once i was ovulating on clomid and didnt really discuss any other options at this point. just wondering how i approach that suggestion as I would love to try anything that would increase my odds!!


----------



## lola13

Sarlar- You should just ask/tell the nurse you want to add IUI. Some docs are less proactive than others. Mine is pretty laid back, so I had to initiate it. I asked what else I could do and then asked them about the procedure. They sent me the instructions in the mail & it was so easy. I took it from that point...notified the clinic I'd be doing IUI, called the day I peaked, then showed up the next day. The only thing that gave me some anxiety was getting DH there on the specific day, ready to "perform". :)


----------



## caz & bob

hi girls got bfn so not testing now im going to wait to see if :af: shows xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lola, OMG that was such a beautiful way to tell your DH (already giving me ideas :winkwink:). I'm definitely definitely considering IUI nothing happens soon. Just waiting till after my vacation. And :D about exotic! I agree that its sooo cool to be able to meet people from all over the world! Really awesome!

Mrs JA, thinking about you and really praying for that miracle :hugs: 

Caz, sorry about the bfn hun. Let's hope you just tested too early. 

Sarlar, good luck with your fertile window. 

Lyndsey hun, hope you had a great weekend!

Even though I'm not sure if I'm still in the game, I've decided to keep up the PMA regardless! So I might just put back that ticker :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Lola, OMG that was such a beautiful way to tell your DH (already giving me ideas :winkwink:). I'm definitely definitely considering IUI nothing happens soon. Just waiting till after my vacation. And :D about exotic! I agree that its sooo cool to be able to meet people from all over the world! Really awesome!
> 
> Mrs JA, thinking about you and really praying for that miracle :hugs:
> 
> Caz, sorry about the bfn hun. Let's hope you just tested too early.
> 
> Sarlar, good luck with your fertile window.
> 
> Lyndsey hun, hope you had a great weekend!
> 
> Even though I'm not sure if I'm still in the game, I've decided to keep up the PMA regardless! So I might just put back that ticker :thumbup:

yes babes get that ticker back on! you are never out until that ugly witch shows her face. 

I have had a good weekend what about you hun? xx:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lyndsey :hugs:. I had a maaaaad weekend....99% of the time spent in the kitchen :dohh:. My DH had a couple of friends in from out of town, so there was lots of entertaining to do. So I'm mad tired on a Monday morning :haha:.

Thanks babes....will get that ticker sorted ASAP :winkwink:


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Just a quick one from me, to let you know that the beta came back negative :(

I was so anxious waiting for the phone to ring today, I got myself into a real state. It took them 5 hours to call, so it has just been a horrible day. 

It seems the pregnancy was already on it's way out when they did the test on Friday (which you could tell by that low HCG number.) The doctor thinks I will probably start bleeding again at some point over the next few days.

I'm actually doing OK.... I already did the crying bit last week. I just feel exhausted and like I really want a break. Which is good because that's exactly what we're going to do!

We probably can't transfer again til late August/early Sept, so I'm looking forward to no more nasal sprays, injections or crazy hormones and just having some fun for a change.

I will write back to everybody tomorrow night after I have chilled out for a bit :)

Caz, sorry to hear about the BFN honey.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Mrs JA. Just take all the time you need, okay.


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Just a quick one from me, to let you know that the beta came back negative :(
> 
> I was so anxious waiting for the phone to ring today, I got myself into a real state. It took them 5 hours to call, so it has just been a horrible day.
> 
> It seems the pregnancy was already on it's way out when they did the test on Friday (which you could tell by that low HCG number.) The doctor thinks I will probably start bleeding again at some point over the next few days.
> 
> I'm actually doing OK.... I already did the crying bit last week. I just feel exhausted and like I really want a break. Which is good because that's exactly what we're going to do!
> 
> We probably can't transfer again til late August/early Sept, so I'm looking forward to no more nasal sprays, injections or crazy hormones and just having some fun for a change.
> 
> I will write back to everybody tomorrow night after I have chilled out for a bit :)
> 
> Caz, sorry to hear about the BFN honey.

So sorry to hear that babes, you must be feeling really down at the moment, I am hear if you need someone to talk. Don't keep it inside x

I think it shall do you good to have a month or so off, let your hair down honey xx :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Lyndsey :hugs:. I had a maaaaad weekend....99% of the time spent in the kitchen :dohh:. My DH had a couple of friends in from out of town, so there was lots of entertaining to do. So I'm mad tired on a Monday morning :haha:.
> 
> Thanks babes....will get that ticker sorted ASAP :winkwink:

Yippeee the ticker is back up and running :thumbup:

Sounds like you have had a weekend like mine, I have been helping my mum move house as well as painting, I am ready to put my feet up and relax tonight :sleep:

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola- how does IUI increase your chances? 

Isi - good job on the PMA! I have my fxed for you!

MrsJA - You know what hun, I think a break is a great idea. Imgaine having sex because you want to and not because you have to....wow, crazy thought huh. This month was just that for us. Works out to that we seemed to have more sex than we did on the months we ttc. I hope this break does you some good.


----------



## lola13

Jess - I'm glad you're doing OK...I know it's been bumpy ride these past few months. Enjoy your summer break...oh wait, it's not summer there, right?!

TTC - With IUI, they wash the sperm, which basically means they separate only the good sperm that are actually moving. They then deposit them right where they need to go, increasing the chance of these good sperm finding the egg. The sperm still have a number of obstacles in making it to the egg. I've heard it described as - normally sperm have 10 hurdles to making it to the egg. IUI eliminates about 2 of those hurdles.

I've been doing too much reading & freaking myself out about pregnancy complications, birth defects, etc. I had some pretty painful cramping the other night, but seems to be normal and all fine now. This is pretty scary if you let your mind run off on you.

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## MrsJA

Thank you all my lovely girls. I so appreciate the support.

I'm feeling pretty good today. I went for a big run this morning, which I haven't done for about a month, and had a nice glass of red over dinner :)

You gotta enjoy the little things in life hey?

I hope you're all doing great and I will be cheering you all on from the sidelines while I wait this cycle out. :hugs:

lots of love xxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

PS Lola, put down the scary first tri book and start researching baby names or something!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So glad you're in good spirits, Mrs JA :hugs:. I agree, we have to push this ttc palaver to the back of our minds sometimes and just LIVE LIFE!!! I know you will get your 2010 BFP for sure!!

Lola, please stop reading all that crazy stuff. As a recovering hypochondriac, I know too well how much stuff is out there. Just put those books down and savour your pregnancy....every step of the way. You need to enjoy it hun....not worry. You and your baby will be fine!!!

Lyndsey....sending :hugs: your way.

Caz....good luck with the test!!!

Sarlar, Ttc, Mrs. Palmer, Kel....hope everyone's great!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lola - yes, stop reading...worst thing you can do right now. I made the mistake of reading to much abotu my surgery in august and I have really freaked myself out.

Mrsja - i am so happy you are doing better. Will you still track your cycle or just wing it till next ivf?

Isi - hi hun...hope you are doing well.


----------



## sarlar

mrsja- sorry to hear about the -beta:hugs: glad to hear you are doing well and enjoying the small things now. drink up hun:wine:

lola- very intersting about the iui. thanks for the information! I DEFINATELY will think about it next cycle considering this month it is already too late as i am a thinkin i will O in the next few days. now quit worrying and enjoy your pregnancy!! I KNOW It is impossible to not worry a little, but remember you got your bfp when you were completely relaxed so try to relax and enjoy and take care of that babe!!

ttc- glad to hear you are enjoying bd'ing for just having fun!!

iz, yomo, caz- hope you ladies are doing ok!

CAZ-did af show?

afm, just waiting to O!!


----------



## caz & bob

bfn at the docs waiting or :af: show in the morning temps are still 36.7 xxx


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> Good morning, girls!
> 
> Kel - I was so happy to read your message and see you're rebounding. Good for you...I can't imagine a better response.
> 
> Sarlar - Sounds like you're just about ready for this cycles trying. Are you going to use pre-seed, too? I like that stuff.
> 
> Jess - Hope the weekend is flying by for you. Everything triple crossed for a miracle this time or success with your next IVF.
> 
> Isi - My DH was impressed I now have a friend in Nigeria. Very exotic from our vantage point :)
> 
> AFM, I'm feeling like I should have a lot to do - like reading about nutrition, preventing stretch marks, exercise to do/avoid, etc. But somehow I feel very calm about this, which isn't like me!
> 
> I told DH on Friday night. When he got home from work, I was sitting in the nursery (this empty room has haunted me for the 2 years we've lived in our house). The house was quiet and I knew he'd come looking for me. Eventually he opened the door to find me sitting there with a pink balloon, a blue balloon, +HPT and a note that said "Daddy, I'll see you in March". He was pretty stunned, even though I had told him I knew it had worked a week before. He's been on his best behavior since then - bonus of pregnancy, I suppose!
> 
> I'm very excited we're telling my family tomorrow. It's so early, but even if something were to happen, I would want their support, so why wait?
> 
> Wishing, praying, hoping we can all hold our babies in 2011. Now get to work & make it happen!


OHHH! What an awesome way to tell him! congrats hun! I can only imagine how thrilling and exciting it must be. SOOOO glad he is on his best behavior! :)


----------



## daisii

lola PLEASE don't start reading/googleing etc you will be totally stressed out which is not healthy, I know I was like it until about week 10/11 when I bought a doppler so I could hear the babies heart beat daily!!!! 

and don't spend too much time on the first tri board, people tend to only post when there is a problem and you will freak out thinking everyone has problems! 

To ease the stress you could book an early viability scan at 7-8 weeks to look for heart beat, i did and it really helped. best of luck, keep us all posted and congrats once again!

fingers crossed for everyone else, hope you don't mind me popping in occasionally (ok so I check every day, just don't post a lot!). 

xxx


----------



## lola13

Daisii - Yes, I'm much more comfortable here on our board! I have my first doc appointment next week, which will only put me at about 5 1/2 weeks. They said they may already do an ultrasound. I'm really wondering about multiples, but I doubt a heartbeat(s) would be heard this early.

Sarlar - did you get a + OPK yet?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone, hope all's well :flower:

I'm just riding out this 2ww....and hoping it comes to an end already!!!!!!

Lyndsey, Lola, Mrs JA, Caz, Kel, Ttc, Mrs Palmer....hope you're all great!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good no af yet for me il let you no what morning bring xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi my ladies - just waiting to hear back fromt he dr. they might be able to do my surgery next week wednesday. I am sooooo hopeful but scared at the same time.

Isi - They are going to try and go in laproscopically but they might have to cut me. I am so afraid of the possible problems etc.....but more afraid of never having a child so I am willing to take the chance I guess.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's great that you could do it sooner, Ttc!! Wishing you all the very best. Try to remain focused on the positives hun. Hopefully this will be just what you need to get that :bfp:.


----------



## sarlar

daisi- nice to hear from you and glad you and babe are doing well!!

is-hope your 2ww goes fast! i hate those....

caz- hoping for a surprise bfp!!

ttc- hoping surgery goes amazing and as is said exactly the last piece to you BFP puzzzle!!

afm, still no positive opk. according to last cycle i should get a positive friday but we will see. i dont feel really anything this month. it is strange but i am very relaxed, almost forgetting we are doing this!! and i have had virtually no side effects or symptoms!! ill update when i get that opk!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Isi and sarlar....I will try my hardest to be positive...but I must admit I am a bit scared. I havent even heard from the dr office yet that it is confirmed so I guess i need to just chill out.


----------



## lola13

TTC - I hope they can take you next week so you can get it over with. The anticipation of things like this is usually worse than the actual procedure. Try your best not to think about it. Yeah, right.

I have been having some pretty intense cramping and have worked myself up a bit. I'm waiting for doc's office to call me back. They may bring me in for an ultrasound tomorrow. I'm usually a trooper when it comes to discomfort, so I thought it was best to call them.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh lola -I hope all is well. Though I have heard of cramping being a part of early pregnancy, I am sure you would just appreciate teh scan so you know for sure! I haev my fxed for you hun!

AFM - surgery is defo. set for next wednesday. I head over on monday morning for pre op stuff. TMI ALERT...I have to do an enema.....never have done one and am not to happy about it! I am scared but so happy to have it done with. I hope they dont make me wait to long to start ttc again.


----------



## PalmerWife

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi everyone, hope all's well :flower:
> 
> I'm just riding out this 2ww....and hoping it comes to an end already!!!!!!
> 
> Lyndsey, Lola, Mrs JA, Caz, Kel, Ttc, Mrs Palmer....hope you're all great!

Thanks Hun! On day 25, having some cramping so pretty discouraged thinking the witch may be in my near future :(

hope all is well with u!!!


----------



## sarlar

palmer- FX, dont count yourself out yet!!

ttc- so glad we have a surgery date and it will be over soon!! try not to worry about the enema and surgery and stuff- i am a registered nurse and will say the enema is a piece of cake and the surgery will be very minor also!!

Lola- praying everything is fine and the baby/babies are just causing havoc streching out your uterus and such causing the cramps and growing so well!!! hope they give you a scan as it is always nice to have that reassurance. keep staying calm, relax, and take care of you and your babes!!! (dont know why i keep saying babes maybe just a feeling!!)

I just got a positive opk and am starting in with the cramps this afternoon per usual. have lots of ewcm so thats good too. bd'd last night and will try for tonight but i have to work nights tonight so it will be a very tight fit. we'll see. hugs everyone else:hugs:

oh, and mrs.ja, i know you are taking a bit of a break, but I AM thinking about you lots hun!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sarlar....hearing that from a nurse makes me feel better! I am just freaked at being cut open and having my uterus exposed like that. Thinking of it freaks me out. I hope they are able to get that damn fibriod out and make my uterus nice and homey for a lil baby to grow.


----------



## PalmerWife

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls hope your all good no af yet for me il let you no what morning bring xxxx

Veeerrry much anticipating news!


----------



## sarlar

managed to bd last night after the positive opk so yippee!! working nights tonight and DYING of cramps. gotta love that big O :) FX caz...


----------



## sarlar

kel, how are you doing hun?


----------



## crazyguider

I just want to say that I was put on clomid for unexplained infertility and inwas on the second round back in may when I got my first ever bfp!! I am 8w pregnant and praying that I get to 12w xxx
we had 24m of ttc and I was put on 50mg of clomid


----------



## sarlar

thanks crazyguider!! we always love to hear positive outcomes:) i am on my second round of 50 mg too so hopefully i will be as lucky as you!


----------



## lola13

TTC - I'm so glad you're getting it over with! I've done enemas before, and honestly, they're not bad at all. It actually feels nice afterward. Think of it as a healthy detox.

Sarlar - Yippee on the OPK! I'm glad you were able to get busy last night. Hopefully you can get together again today.

Palmer - Hopefully you're not out yet. I definitely had cramping last month, so AF cramps don't necessarily mean she's coming.

Isi - Surviving the tww? That's the worst part!

Kel & Jess - Thinking of you two & hope you check in at some point.

AFM, I called the clinic yesterday and the nurse said it sounds more like I have a GI issue (which I never typically get). She said my cramps sound too high to be pg related, so that was a relief. I had bloods taken yesterday and they'll likely move my first ultrasound back a few days so they can see a heartbeat(s)!! I'm secretly hoping for twins...this may very well be my one & only pregnancy & would love siblings. So Sarlar, I hope your intuition is right!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so i wil be all natural this month xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - that is great news! I am so happy it is just your GI and not the baby.

Caz - sorry hun....I hope that au naturale cycle does it for you.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lola.....twins would be AWESOME!!!! I'm also praying for that as well.....as I don't want to go down this ttc road again...lol! Ooooh, I can't wait for you to do your US now! Wishing you all th best, hun!

Caz, so sorry about AF. Good luck this cycle sweetie!!

Wooo hooo for getting things on, Sar!! So, the wait will soon begin :thumbup:. Good luck babes.

Mrs. P....it aint over til she shows....so just keep the faith sweetie!

Mrs JA....just sending hugs and :kiss: your way.

Ttc... everythng will be fine. Don't worry about a thing!

As for me.....trying not to listen to my body and all it's "symptoms". Nothing really major anyways....just some intermittent armpit and outer boob pain (which I HAVE had on another 2ww) and a very achy/itchy scalp haha: I know right....how is that a symptom?!!). Besides that, it's been quiet. I'm just so happy the 2ww has become a 1ww. Can't wait for this all to be over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lola13

I want to make sure I didn't sound greedy or insensitive about the multiples. I would never intend to do that! It's probably natural for us all to wish for it after waiting so long.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh Isi - I completely understand, we didnt even try this month and I am still having symptoms...LOL....I keep telling myself...stop poking your boob to see if it is sore!!!!

Lola - I dont think that is insensitive or selfish. I think if that is what you want then it is ok to voice it.

I wouldnt mind some twins but triplets scare me.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

I'm still here but have had a manic week at work so not had time to check in with you girls! I am doing fine here... on CD 23ish so looking forward to a BFP early next week if I am back to a 28 day cycle. I don't want to tempt fate but I have had the same symptoms as the last time. FX!!!!!

Glad you are doing fine hunnies! Babydust for you all xxxx


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> TTC - I'm so glad you're getting it over with! I've done enemas before, and honestly, they're not bad at all. It actually feels nice afterward. Think of it as a healthy detox.
> 
> Sarlar - Yippee on the OPK! I'm glad you were able to get busy last night. Hopefully you can get together again today.
> 
> Palmer - Hopefully you're not out yet. I definitely had cramping last month, so AF cramps don't necessarily mean she's coming.
> 
> Isi - Surviving the tww? That's the worst part!
> 
> Kel & Jess - Thinking of you two & hope you check in at some point.
> 
> AFM, I called the clinic yesterday and the nurse said it sounds more like I have a GI issue (which I never typically get). She said my cramps sound too high to be pg related, so that was a relief. I had bloods taken yesterday and they'll likely move my first ultrasound back a few days so they can see a heartbeat(s)!! I'm secretly hoping for twins...this may very well be my one & only pregnancy & would love siblings. So Sarlar, I hope your intuition is right!

Thanks hun. I really hope this is it, but im pretty much set that its not. Currently on cd 26 and have the low back cramps, periodlike cramping- so im pretty sure im out. I dont think i can take a 4th round of clomid. Needless to say im pretty down today. :cry:


----------



## sarlar

lola- I totally agree with you!! I would be happy with any healthy baby but twins would be perfect as it is so hard to go through all this process! I am not sure if my dh agrees....lol....glad to hear that the cramps are probably GI related. CANT wait until the first US!! 

Is-fingers crossed!! when are you planning to test?

kel- wow i am so excited back in the game already!! praying for another bfp and a sticky one at that!!! i am assuming you wont test till you are due??? 

:( caz:hugs:. hoping your body does its own job this month!! 

AFM, thinking I o'd late last night into this morning. I had a positive opk yesterday at 330 pm and another slightly fainter positive this am at 0800 (still a smiley but lighter than the last) and then a negative at 3pm. Plus I had lots of cramps last night through the night. Managed to BD again tonight so that means I BD'd the day before positive opk, day of positive opk, and day after!! hopefully that will do it!! So, now I am officially in the 2ww!! Gonna try to chill and stay relaxed- no symptom spotting or early testing this month. Hold me to it girls!!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening beautiful girls,

Sorry I was absent yesterday.. I was out having dinner with the DH - and a couple of glasses of wine! (Sorry to rub it in, but those of us who are not pg, not ovulating and not in the 2WW have gotta take our fun while we can get it!)

Speaking of the 2WW.. Isi how are you doing honey?? Going crazy yet? I laughed about the itchy scalp, but if you turn out to be pg, you can bet we'll all be checking for it next month - lol! :rofl:

TTC, I'm crossing all my fingers you get a great outcome from your surgery next week. I can imagine you must be feeling nervous about it - I think anybody would. I'm sure the doctors will take care of you though, and it will be one step closer to your little one. (PS yes, I agree about the enema... I think you've just got to relax and let it happen. They're professionals and they'll make sure it all works out as it should.)

Sarlar, YAY for your +OPK and EWCM and BD'ing.. hurrah! And welcome to the 2WW honey! Soooooo hope this is the one for you.

Lola, I'm so glad the clinic have put your mind at ease about the cramps - and I hope they ease up too. Hoping for multiples is not insensitive at all - I think most of us girls on the board have fantasies about boy/girl twins! I for one would be DELIGHTED if you managed it, so no need to apologise to me! You have waited so long for this, you deserve triplets!

Palmer, hoping the cramps turn out to be a good thing!

Caz, sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Kel - here's hoping you get that BFP lady! This cycle has gone so quickly....

Sending you all lots of love and babydust xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrs JA....the itcy scalp "symtpm" is silly isn't it :haha:. 20 cycles on, you'd think I'd know better than to symptom spot like this. Everything for me is a symptom now....lol! Last night, I fell asleep on the couch in the living room and woke up with a start for some reason. When I did, my palms were throbbing....like there was increased blood flow. Of course, it immediately became a symptom for me :rofl:. Gosh! To be honest, I'm really not sure about this cycle.....but thank God, only a few more days to wait.

Lola....not insensitive AT ALL!!! Please, don't think that. Twins are the heart's desire of at least 90% of women ttc! Like TTC, I used to think triplets were scary......but now, I wouldn't even mind those :D. You deserve your heart's desires and we're here to support you throughout this beautiful journey you are now on :hugs:

Sar.....I usually just wait for AF.....BFN's are way too heartbreaking for me :nope:. AF is due on Wednesday, so if nothing by the weekend....then I'll test. And welcome to the 2ww :thumbup:. It's okay to symptom spot.....but only a little :winkwink:

Mrs P.....I have everything crossed for you babes :hugs:

TTC.....I hope you're not too nervous. Just stay positive.

Kel.....I really really hope you get that :bfp: next week. That would be such a wonderful blessing. I wish you all the very best.

Caz....good luck this cycle hun. I've heard of a number of women who get pregnant right after being on clomid.


----------



## lola13

Morning all!

Kel - We are also looking forward to a BFP for you next week! That would be fantastic. 

Jess - Glad to hear you're chilling out & enjoying a few vices. I would be more effective to rub coffee drinking in my face vs wine...I want a cup so badly! I'm like a junkie.

Palmer - AF still at bay? Hope so.

Isi & Sarlar - Hope you're staying occupied during TWW.

My bloodwork came back & the nurse said it was strong based on DP IUI, so great news there! 

I had a minor panic attack yesterday after DH told my in-laws. They are divorced, so with remarriages, there are 3 of them in total. They both said they want to be here for the birth, and may stay for the month of March! No way that's happening! People are crazy, aren't they? Can I really host 3 people while I'm transitioning to mommyhood, learning to breastfeed, getting accustomed to nighttime feedings, etc. Plus my Mom lives close by so I don't need help! Thank God DH said he'll tell them they'll have to stay in a hotel. That might sound harsh, but if they don't realize I need my space, they'll have to be told.

Ok, sorry for the minor rant!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJa - thank you and you are right...they do know what they are doing. How are you getting along? 

Isi - thank you! The symptom spotting is defo. a reflex...cuz i didnt even try this month and I am still symptom spotting! That is a funny symptom though.....

Lola - good rant, I would feel the same! Good think your dh is willing to tell them that! You are right you will need your space and they need to understand that!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls started soya tonight hope it works xxxxxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend... the sun is shining here and I feel great! CD 26 as the moment so should know pretty soon if we have been VERY lucky this month! FX! I did an ovulation test this morning and did get a faint 2nd line but not reading anything into that....will just have to wait and see!

Love to you all

Kel xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls fx for you kel xxxxx


----------



## lola13

Good sign, Kel!! Didn't you get a +opk when you thought AF was coming on last time?


----------



## dizzikel

lola13 said:


> Good sign, Kel!! Didn't you get a +opk when you thought AF was coming on last time?

Hi there,

I did an OPK 7 days after I thought I had started my period....so that was CD36 and got two very strong lines. Will probably do another tomorrow morning to see if it gets any darker :) This is going to be the longest two days :dohh:

Kel x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope you had a great weekend :kiss:. I had a very busy one, entertaining my DH's guest from out of town, so it (kinda) took my mind of this protracted wait!!!

Lola, you are very much allowed your space, hun! I'm sure they'll understand why they need to stay in a hotel. I'm sure it's because they're all so excited. How are you doing? So glad everything is going well :hugs:

Kel...wishing you all the very very best!!!

I don't know how I feel about this cycle. I think my symptoms are vanishing and I'm really expecting whatever comes my way. I just wish the wait would be over soon!!!!

MrsJ, TTC, Caz, MrsP, everyone.....hope you're all doing great :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely girls!

Lola, OMG I totally agree. I think I had a little anxiety attack just reading about the descent of the in-laws!! Would it be out of the question for you to leave the state for a couple of months after they all come down? LOL!

Isi, I'm thinking of you and your itchy scalp and your pounding palms! The 2WW is almost over lady...what's the plan with testing??

Kel, I'm on the edge of my seat for you too! Keep us posted honey!

TTC, when are you booked to do your surgery? I'm pulling for you over here!

lots of love and babydust 
xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hmmm....MrsJA, I really don't know if I'll be testing. I have such a fear of those horrid little sticks. My plan is to wait till AF is supposed to show (Wednesday or Thursday) and if it's late a couple days, I'll probably test......but I just might cave before then...who knows :winkwink:. How are you today?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls x


----------



## sarlar

is-Fingers crossed-you are getting so close!!

mrsja- hope you are enjoying your pressure free relaxing time!!

kel-i am dying to hear! cant wait for you to test and get that BFP!!

lola-hoping the dh is able to explain that you guys will need some time alone with the new babe to adjust!! hope you and bean are doing well:)

I am right smack dab in the middle of the 2ww. blah. slow. not symptom spotting just relaxing about it!!! trying not to think about it....


----------



## sarlar

hey ladies need some advice. have company in town and going to go to pikes peak tomorrow and go up the cog railway to 14000 feet at the top. is this safe?? i am only 5 dpo. thanks!!


----------



## dizzikel

Morning!!

Just quickly checking in - not tested yet! Will see how today goes and might pick one up for the morning :)

Kel xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hello girls!

Isi, I am with you 100% on the testing thing. I hate testing! I have a pathological fear of it these days, I get all worked up!
Let's just hope the witch stays away for you honey, my fingers are crossed.

Kel, likewise for you! Do you think you'll do a test today or wait it out a little longer? How are the symptoms going?

Sarlar, I think you'll be fine going up to altitude. Early pregnancies are very resilient providing they're viable, which hopefully is the case with you!

Caz and TTC sending love xxx:hugs:


----------



## lola13

Kel - Patiently awaiting some good news! Let us know.

Sarlar & Isi - Waiting on good news from you two as well. Everything crossed for you.

Jess - Can't wait for you to start your next IVF. Looking forward to moving on with you :)

All is well here. Other than no AF, I wouldn't otherwise know I'm pregnant - zero symptoms. I have my first doctor's appt tomorrow. It's really early for a scan but I think she'll do one just to take a look. Exciting!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls sending love to you all kel fx for you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 

Thank you so much Mrs Ja and Isi...I am booked for 10:30 am EST tomorrow.....I go in at 8:30 am. I am soooo nervous but realize this needs to be done! I will be back on as soon as I can to update you all. I soooo appreciate your support it means so much to me!

Dizz - I have my fxed for you hun, I really hope you get your BFP while I am MIA.


----------



## caz & bob

ttc good luck hunnie xxx


----------



## lola13

TTC - good luck! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning.


----------



## sarlar

ttc-good luck tomorrow!! soon you will be a baby makin machine!! 

kel-dying to hear some news girlie!! FX:)

afm, just waiting, yay! lotsa cramps ugh.


----------



## MrsJA

TTC, I'm thinking of you honey! Wishing you all the best for a successful procedure today and a speedy recovery. Check in with us when you can. :hugs::hugs:

Sarlar, Isi and Kel may your 2WW's end quickly and with the right outcome!

Lola, how exciting that you might get to have a scan tomorrow!! Have you done a blood test to check your beta yet? If so, let us know what you got :)
Glad to hear you're pretty much symptom free as well - that's gotta be a good thing!

No news from me. Just enjoying the time off and really busy with work. Which is good, seeing as how I did NO work during the IVF cycle - lol! Waaaay too distracted.

Lots of love girls xxxxx


----------



## yomo

Good luck TTC XX


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Kel - We are also looking forward to a BFP for you next week! That would be fantastic.
> 
> Jess - Glad to hear you're chilling out & enjoying a few vices. I would be more effective to rub coffee drinking in my face vs wine...I want a cup so badly! I'm like a junkie.
> 
> Palmer - AF still at bay? Hope so.
> 
> Isi & Sarlar - Hope you're staying occupied during TWW.
> 
> My bloodwork came back & the nurse said it was strong based on DP IUI, so great news there!
> 
> I had a minor panic attack yesterday after DH told my in-laws. They are divorced, so with remarriages, there are 3 of them in total. They both said they want to be here for the birth, and may stay for the month of March! No way that's happening! People are crazy, aren't they? Can I really host 3 people while I'm transitioning to mommyhood, learning to breastfeed, getting accustomed to nighttime feedings, etc. Plus my Mom lives close by so I don't need help! Thank God DH said he'll tell them they'll have to stay in a hotel. That might sound harsh, but if they don't realize I need my space, they'll have to be told.
> 
> Ok, sorry for the minor rant!

Still no AF. CD 32 now. I test on cd 28 and it was negative, so im going to wait a few days and see what happends. Im slightly worried that if im not preg, that something is wrong??

WHEW, i cant IMAGINE spending that much time with my inlaws! haha they drive me up the wall!


----------



## sarlar

palmer, do you know what day you o'd??

kel, where are you?? i am dying to hear all about your bfp:)


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> palmer, do you know what day you o'd??
> 
> kel, where are you?? i am dying to hear all about your bfp:)

I ov on cd 15/16.


----------



## caz & bob

kel were are you hun any good news xxxx


----------



## lola13

TTC - Hope all went well today. Update us when you can.

Palmer - Are you sure you ov'd on 15-16? Maybe you were delayed a day or two. Or maybe you need to retest!

Sarlar - any good symptoms?

I had my first doc appt today, and I'm a bit irritated they scheduled me so early. I've explained repeatedly that I ovulated late, but they keep going from the start of my LMP - which puts me about 1 week ahead of where I actually am! Anyway, there was one sack on the ultrasound, but no bean could be seen. At first the doctor thought it was a problem, but then she realized I'm not even 6 weeks. Her concern scared me at first, but she scheduled me for another ultrasound next week. Here's hoping something will be visible then. I'll be on edge until then.


----------



## sarlar

palmer- RETEST!!

lola-glad to hear you got another scan scheduled for next week. i am sure everything is perfect!! hope the week flies by... maybe you will get to see bean the same day i get a bfp!!! FX

still waiting kel darling:)


----------



## sarlar

oh and as far as symptoms go i have been trying not really to symptom spot. had some cramps since ysterday as well as some back pain. creamy cm. and then of course the normal (bloating etc. ) hard to say since last month i had every symptom possible (i even threw up a couple times!) and was a big BFN!!!


----------



## sarlar

help ladies i am in need of some encouragement, sense talked into me!! i am already having testing urges and am only 7 dpo. now is when i start to OBSESS!!! ugh... tell me i am crazy please:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lola....don't fret. I'm sure it was probably too early. Looking forwad to your scan next week!!!

Mrs Ja....how are you, hun? When do you start your next course of treatment?

Mrs P...I agree. I think you should retest!

Sounds good, Sar!! But I would hold up on testing if I were you. I think it's too early. Give it a few days babes.

Lyndsey sweetie....where are you sweetie?!

TTC....thinking of you hun!

AF due today. Cramping on and off.....not sure what to think really. Just waiting to see whether, or not, AF is a no show.


----------



## sarlar

planning on testing tomorrow Is? so much will power....


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls ttc thinking of you hunnie kel have you tested hun sarlar good luck hope you get a + hun isi fx for you she dosent come how is everyone else i missed xxx


----------



## PalmerWife

So i took yalls advice and retested. There was a very light 2nd line. But it was a dollar store cheap test. How common is it for cheap tests to have a second line and not be preg? Im going to go to the store after work to get a billion good tests and will test again in the morning. This is going to be the longest day EVER!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooh, sounds good Mrs P!!! Good luck hun!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daisii

fingers crossed for you PW.

and Lola when is your scan next week? fingers crossed for you as well. 
x


----------



## caz & bob

fx for you hun xxxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi there,

I'm here girlies! Had a small amount of brownish cm when wiping the last 2 days but no red new blood!!!!!!

Got the same symptoms as the last time ...erect nipps...knackered etc but still not counting my chickens.

Mum has got me some tests so am going to pick them up later! OMG OMG! I am sooooo scared and part of me really doesn't want to know!

Been really busy the last couple of days so not managed to post...not been avioding you my lovelies xxxx


----------



## daisii

fingers crossed Kel let us know!!! 
:flower:


----------



## dizzikel

daisii said:


> fingers crossed Kel let us know!!!
> :flower:

Thanks Dasii,

Will do xxx 

PS. Hope you and bubs are doing well xxx


----------



## PalmerWife

Good Luck dizzi!!


----------



## lola13

Exciting progress here!! Kel, I hope you test tonight. Palmer, my first test at 10DPO was so faint I hardly believed it was positive. Hoping the same happens for you.


----------



## dizzikel

Just tested with a HCG pg test mum got me from work and it was negative. Will have to see if AF arrives now! So..... i'm none the wiser!


----------



## caz & bob

hope she stays away for you hunnie xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Mrs P, how exciting!! Re-test and tell us what happens! :happydance:

Kel, I've still got my fingers crossed for you lady, and praying that the witch stays away.

Isi and Sarlar, I've been thinking of you guys too and hoping you'll have some good news for us this month. What's been happening??

Lola and Caz, sending love :hugs:

Hope everybody is gearing up for a great weekend! :)


----------



## sarlar

Palmer-ooohhh i am excited for you! fingers crossed for a darker line in the morning!! 

daisi- nice to see you on here more darling!! cant wait to be bump buddies with you!!

lola- you and bean kick back and relax this weekend!! 

ttc-hope surgery went well and you are recovering and feeling ok. thinking about you hun!

Is- any news yet??

kel- Hope that af stays away and a bfp is coming your way!! FX:)

caz-hope your isoflavines are doing the trick for you!!

mrsja- when do we start another ivf cycle?? hope you are enjoying your time off!

AFM- will be 8 dpo soon- luckily i had nothing but digitals yesterday to test!!! so i resisted:) my sweetie dh stopped at the store today and picked me up some first responses so i have three of those. not sure when i will start testing. maybe at days 8, 10, and 12 or else 9, 11, 13?? I know way early and obsessive- i cant help it!! I also have bunches of digitals for closer to af. Feeling positive!!


----------



## yomo

sarlar said:


> Palmer-ooohhh i am excited for you! fingers crossed for a darker line in the morning!!
> 
> daisi- nice to see you on here more darling!! cant wait to be bump buddies with you!!
> 
> lola- you and bean kick back and relax this weekend!!
> 
> ttc-hope surgery went well and you are recovering and feeling ok. thinking about you hun!
> 
> Is- any news yet??
> 
> kel- Hope that af stays away and a bfp is coming your way!! FX:)
> 
> caz-hope your isoflavines are doing the trick for you!!
> 
> mrsja- when do we start another ivf cycle?? hope you are enjoying your time off!
> 
> AFM- will be 8 dpo soon- luckily i had nothing but digitals yesterday to test!!! so i resisted:) my sweetie dh stopped at the store today and picked me up some first responses so i have three of those. not sure when i will start testing. maybe at days 8, 10, and 12 or else 9, 11, 13?? I know way early and obsessive- i cant help it!! I also have bunches of digitals for closer to af. Feeling positive!!

Ha ha you can't be any worse than me lol, I did one this morning BFN but it's way too early lol, hope you are well fingers crossed for your BFP this month xx


----------



## MrsJA

Sarlar, lol! :rofl: No testing at 8DPO you nut! We are going to have to lock you up lady! :) 

Seriously though, I am crossing everything for you!

What's news with everybody else?

All good with me.. just enjoying the time off and trying just to be in the moment for a while. 

Hope everybody has a nice, relaxing weekend!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well.

Unfortunately, AF got me last night, so I'm out this month. Definitely going the IUI route at this rate.

And no more symptom spotting for me EVERRRRRRR!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear that :(

You're a good egg, and you really deserve that BFP.

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, Mrs JA :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

sorry to hear Is!! Hopefully IUI will be your lucky ticket for a bfp in august!!


----------



## lola13

Isi - Sorry to hear the news. Hopefully IUI will give you that extra little push.

Kel - Still hoping you're in it for this month...keep us posted. Is it possible you ovulated at a different time with your body getting back on track?

Sarlar - Put it down slowly, and step away from the tests. Don't test at 8DPO! Hold off until at least 10!

Palmer - Retested yet? I have a hunch on this one.

Jess - Any good weekend plans? Enjoy all the pre-pregnancy things you want to do now! 

I am patiently waiting until my appointment next week. Still feeling zero symptoms.


----------



## sarlar

haha i am gonna try to resist. sooo hard!!! so strange how i can be so relaxed all cycle and then turn into a nut job in the last week!!!


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> Isi - Sorry to hear the news. Hopefully IUI will give you that extra little push.
> 
> Kel - Still hoping you're in it for this month...keep us posted. Is it possible you ovulated at a different time with your body getting back on track?
> 
> Sarlar - Put it down slowly, and step away from the tests. Don't test at 8DPO! Hold off until at least 10!
> 
> Palmer - Retested yet? I have a hunch on this one.
> 
> Jess - Any good weekend plans? Enjoy all the pre-pregnancy things you want to do now!
> 
> I am patiently waiting until my appointment next week. Still feeling zero symptoms.

yes i did this morning and........:bfp:! :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## daisii

whoop whoop!!!! :headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

so excited for you!!!!!! Hope you have a VERY healthy and happy 9 months! (well 8 now!).

woohoo!!!!!! Congratulations!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daisii

and now you can take great pride in changing your status and getting a 'ticker'!


----------



## PalmerWife

daisii said:


> and now you can take great pride in changing your status and getting a 'ticker'!

HAHAH! Yes! ekkkk


----------



## yomo

PalmerWife said:


> daisii said:
> 
> 
> and now you can take great pride in changing your status and getting a 'ticker'!
> 
> HAHAH! Yes! ekkkkClick to expand...

Congrats babes a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## lola13

Congrats, Palmer! So happy for you. 

OK, who's next??!! We're not leaving this thread until we've all graduated.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls congrats palmer whoooop xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

congrats palmer!! what dpo did you get your bfp?? so excited for you hun:) also list the details, what cycle clomid, etc!!!


----------



## sarlar

not lookin good ladies.... started having cramps today-which is the exact same dpo last month that i started with the cramps. basically feel exactly the same as last month too. i know....not out tilll af shows....but still very discouraged.


----------



## dizzikel

well im now on cd 32, did another test and got another negative this morning! Sarlar i have been really relaxed too but this is turning into a nightmare! I just want to get on with my next cycle! Dont feel positive about being pg, brown cm stopped. . . . Im going mad!


----------



## sarlar

sorry kel:( sucks when it gets to this part of the cycle. its like just be pregnant or get on with it already!!! hope you get some news either way soon! maybe cycle is messed up from the mc??? 

afm, same symptoms as last month. only new is metallic taste in mouth that started today and crazy weird vivid dreams. ugh.


----------



## lola13

Still holding out hope for you two. Sarlar, cramping could be normal, but I know what you mean about comparing past pre-AF symptoms. Kel, your cycle may just still be readjusting. Either way, I hope you can both move on this weekend.

Palmer - Have your feet hit the ground yet?

TTC - Recovering well?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> Still holding out hope for you two. Sarlar, cramping could be normal, but I know what you mean about comparing past pre-AF symptoms. Kel, your cycle may just still be readjusting. Either way, I hope you can both move on this weekend.
> 
> Palmer - Have your feet hit the ground yet?
> 
> TTC - Recovering well?

Haha no not even close. I just extremely nervous. My first appt isn't until august 13th. That seems forever away!


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> congrats palmer!! what dpo did you get your bfp?? so excited for you hun:) also list the details, what cycle clomid, etc!!!

Thanks hunny! I got my bfp on cd 32 I believe. This was my 3rd round of clomid. I also used preseed. I loved that stuff! The only thing I felt, as most know, is cramping. I still have the cramping but that's said to be normal (?)


----------



## MrsJA

Palmer, congrats!!!:happydance::dance::yipee: 
That is brilliant news!

Sarlar and Kel, any news from you guys?

Isi, hope you're doing OK honey, been thinking of you.

So Lola, what date is your scan? I'm looking forward to hearing about all the milestones (up to and including the descent of the in-laws, lol!)

My body is up to all sorts of crazy stuff this weekend. I started to spot yesterday, but it's only CD19! It hasn't really turned into a proper flow today either, it's kind of nowhere...

The IVF clinic is none the wiser. Maybe it's an early period, maybe it's a "mid-cycle bleed" they said (what the hell is a mid cycle bleed???) It's all a bit confusing because I can't tell and whether this means it's now CD1 or not...:shrug:

Anyway, just going to have to wait and see what happens over the next few days.

Hope all you girls had a great weekend!

xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls palmer congrats hun xxx


----------



## daisii

PW worry not about the cramping! It is perfectly normal. I have it on and off for weeks, thoroughly freeked me out! still get it now, but apparently thats the uterus growing!:thumbup:


----------



## sarlar

mrsja-sorry to hear about the bleeding. hopefully things straigthen out and normalize soon! 

afm, bfn today so we will see. kinda indifferent at this point.


----------



## PalmerWife

daisii said:


> PW worry not about the cramping! It is perfectly normal. I have it on and off for weeks, thoroughly freeked me out! still get it now, but apparently thats the uterus growing!:thumbup:

Thank u! Not much cramping today. I would feel better if I had more symptoms. This is nerve racking


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh wow!!! Congrats Palmer!!!!!!!!!! So very happy for you. Wishing you a very h&h 8+ months :hugs:

Thanks so much ladies!! I feel so much better now. I had a rough weekend.....but after loads of cheering up from my DH, I'm much better today :). Will be seeing the new FS before I leave on vacation next week....but I suspect we might not be able to get the IUI started till my September cycle.

Mrs JA....thanks hun :hugs:. Hopefully you have nothing to worry about concerning the bleed. It might just be your body getting itself back. Good luck with your next cycle sweetie. When do you start again?

Sar and Kel....still holding out for you guys!

Lola....how's the bean settling in?

Lyndsey....sending you tons of hugs!

Caz.....good luck this cycle babes :thumbup:

My DH's friend came to the house with his newly pregnant fiance. The guy is great, but his fiance is a bit stand-offish, and we don't really get along. Okay, granted, she's newly pregnant and I'm sure she was feeling rather ill.....but she really did rub it in though. Lying on her partner's lap, changing position to lie on the couch, writhing and moaning, asking for a duvet to cover herself.......I thought it was a bit much but I just had to swallow it. I just felt like I was having my face rubbed in it, right in my own home. Ah well.... just have to live with it! Don;t mind me....I was probably just being overly sensitive....:blush:


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls,

Jess - Has the spotting stopped? I used to spot a bit at ovulation...could that be it, or did you already ov?

Sarlar & Kel - Any word?

Isi - It sounds like your little friend is being overly dramatic. Honestly, I don't think most newly pregnant women need to be so pampered. She's just taking advantage of it. So annoying.

Palmer - I would also feel better if I had some more symptoms. I'm now into my 6th week and all I feel is a bit tired in the afternoon & boobies. I haven't had any nausea, which makes me worry my HCG is low. It was 1901 at 5wks + 5days, so I can't wait to see what it is this week. Wednesday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lola! About your lack of nausea, I don't think you should fret as a lot of women have it. In fact, my cousin was recently told she was having a boy simply because she didn't have any nausea at the beginning of her pregnancy. Old wives tale :winkwink:

Ttc....thinking of you!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls isi it sound like she was rubbin it in hun you should have said to here sholay its not that bad ha xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL.....I should've, shouldn't I Caz?! Next time for sure!!! :D


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh wow!!! Congrats Palmer!!!!!!!!!! So very happy for you. Wishing you a very h&h 8+ months :hugs:
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!! I feel so much better now. I had a rough weekend.....but after loads of cheering up from my DH, I'm much better today :). Will be seeing the new FS before I leave on vacation next week....but I suspect we might not be able to get the IUI started till my September cycle.
> 
> Mrs JA....thanks hun :hugs:. Hopefully you have nothing to worry about concerning the bleed. It might just be your body getting itself back. Good luck with your next cycle sweetie. When do you start again?
> 
> Sar and Kel....still holding out for you guys!
> 
> Lola....how's the bean settling in?
> 
> Lyndsey....sending you tons of hugs!
> 
> Caz.....good luck this cycle babes :thumbup:
> 
> My DH's friend came to the house with his newly pregnant fiance. The guy is great, but his fiance is a bit stand-offish, and we don't really get along. Okay, granted, she's newly pregnant and I'm sure she was feeling rather ill.....but she really did rub it in though. Lying on her partner's lap, changing position to lie on the couch, writhing and moaning, asking for a duvet to cover herself.......I thought it was a bit much but I just had to swallow it. I just felt like I was having my face rubbed in it, right in my own home. Ah well.... just have to live with it! Don;t mind me....I was probably just being overly sensitive....:blush:

Oh babes, thats all you needed! Glad you are feeling a little better x

Where are you going on vacation? anywhere nice? I think it shall be great for you to go away and recharge your battries, put your feet up and relax and maybe have some :wine: you deserve it honey.xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Lyndsey :hugs:. I'm off to America...to be Godmother to my best friend's son! I know she'll pamper me silly, so can't wait :winkwink:. Sad part will be being away from my DHfor 17 days :cry:. Ah well....he'll just have to miss me a bit.

Wishing you all the best this cycle, babes. And also so happy you got on the waiting list for IUI!!!! The way it's looking, I might have mine at the end of September. I hope we don't have to be IUI buddies (i.e. hoping you get a BFP in a few days).....but if you don't....hey, IUI buddies then :friends:


----------



## sarlar

bfn today. feeling burnt out. i hate this emotional journey ev ery month.


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Lyndsey :hugs:. I'm off to America...to be Godmother to my best friend's son! I know she'll pamper me silly, so can't wait :winkwink:. Sad part will be being away from my DHfor 17 days :cry:. Ah well....he'll just have to miss me a bit.
> 
> Wishing you all the best this cycle, babes. And also so happy you got on the waiting list for IUI!!!! The way it's looking, I might have mine at the end of September. I hope we don't have to be IUI buddies (i.e. hoping you get a BFP in a few days).....but if you don't....hey, IUI buddies then :friends:

Oh that will be lovely, hope you have a great time, I am sure you will have plenty :sex: to make up for the 17 days without him. 

I think I am out this month, got a BFN this morning to onto the next round! so it may well be that we are IUI buddies xx


----------



## yomo

sarlar said:


> bfn today. feeling burnt out. i hate this emotional journey ev ery month.

I can totally agree with you there babes, chin up you aint out until she shows her ugly face. :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Palmer...wow such wonderful news to come back too! I was hoping to see some BFP's upon my return. 

I must say I missed you ladies, just wanted to get on quickly to update you!

Dr. took out 3 fibroids...one was taking up almost the entire inside of my uterus. She seems to think this is why I have not gotten pg...but still cant guarantee anything. She found no endometriosis which is great news. they didnt do general...just an epidural and some sleep meds which was easier to recover from. I have a bikini line incision that is about half the size of the what you would get for a c-section. Pain is bearable but like I said I am, pooped...I think the worse part was the gas pain the surgery and meds caused....just wanted to get on and tell you guys I am doing ok. Thank u all for the supprt....it has really helped. I can start trying in 3 months...so until then...healthy healthy healthy!!!!


----------



## PalmerWife

yomo said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lyndsey :hugs:. I'm off to America...to be Godmother to my best friend's son! I know she'll pamper me silly, so can't wait :winkwink:. Sad part will be being away from my DHfor 17 days :cry:. Ah well....he'll just have to miss me a bit.
> 
> Wishing you all the best this cycle, babes. And also so happy you got on the waiting list for IUI!!!! The way it's looking, I might have mine at the end of September. I hope we don't have to be IUI buddies (i.e. hoping you get a BFP in a few days).....but if you don't....hey, IUI buddies then :friends:
> 
> Oh that will be lovely, hope you have a great time, I am sure you will have plenty :sex: to make up for the 17 days without him.
> 
> I think I am out this month, got a BFN this morning to onto the next round! so it may well be that we are IUI buddies xxClick to expand...

Not yet! I didnt get a bfp until i was 14 dpo. Hope the best for you! :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

just got my progesterone back. it was 13.7. better than last months 10.4. and the doctor was happy as he said i ovulated again and even better than last month. still wish it was higher though!!


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> just got my progesterone back. it was 13.7. better than last months 10.4. and the doctor was happy as he said i ovulated again and even better than last month. still wish it was higher though!!

yayyy!!! mine last month was 18.1 and bfn, this month it was only 14!


----------



## yomo

PalmerWife said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lyndsey :hugs:. I'm off to America...to be Godmother to my best friend's son! I know she'll pamper me silly, so can't wait :winkwink:. Sad part will be being away from my DHfor 17 days :cry:. Ah well....he'll just have to miss me a bit.
> 
> Wishing you all the best this cycle, babes. And also so happy you got on the waiting list for IUI!!!! The way it's looking, I might have mine at the end of September. I hope we don't have to be IUI buddies (i.e. hoping you get a BFP in a few days).....but if you don't....hey, IUI buddies then :friends:
> 
> Oh that will be lovely, hope you have a great time, I am sure you will have plenty :sex: to make up for the 17 days without him.
> 
> I think I am out this month, got a BFN this morning to onto the next round! so it may well be that we are IUI buddies xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not yet! I didnt get a bfp until i was 14 dpo. Hope the best for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

You may be right, did you get BFN leading upto ya BFP? Hope you are well x


----------



## PalmerWife

yomo said:


> PalmerWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lyndsey :hugs:. I'm off to America...to be Godmother to my best friend's son! I know she'll pamper me silly, so can't wait :winkwink:. Sad part will be being away from my DHfor 17 days :cry:. Ah well....he'll just have to miss me a bit.
> 
> Wishing you all the best this cycle, babes. And also so happy you got on the waiting list for IUI!!!! The way it's looking, I might have mine at the end of September. I hope we don't have to be IUI buddies (i.e. hoping you get a BFP in a few days).....but if you don't....hey, IUI buddies then :friends:
> 
> Oh that will be lovely, hope you have a great time, I am sure you will have plenty :sex: to make up for the 17 days without him.
> 
> I think I am out this month, got a BFN this morning to onto the next round! so it may well be that we are IUI buddies xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not yet! I didnt get a bfp until i was 14 dpo. Hope the best for you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You may be right, did you get BFN leading upto ya BFP? Hope you are well xClick to expand...

Oh i got 2 negatives. cd 28 and 29. then didnt take another til cd 32 and it finally kicked in.


----------



## sarlar

thanks for the encouragement palmer!! i am really trying to be positive and not get too excited at the same time- both are super difficult!! hoping you and bean are doing great! thanks again as i was worried by progesterone wasnt even high enough!!

yomo-looks like we are in this one together!!! hope these next few days fly by. 

kel-how are you hun?? any news yet?


----------



## sarlar

ttc- just wanted to say i am so excited that they didnt find any endo!! sounds llike now that they cleared those fibroids you should be straight away to a bfp!! enjoy your three months of relaxation and rest-we are ready for ya to come back new and improved!!


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> thanks for the encouragement palmer!! i am really trying to be positive and not get too excited at the same time- both are super difficult!! hoping you and bean are doing great! thanks again as i was worried by progesterone wasnt even high enough!!
> 
> yomo-looks like we are in this one together!!! hope these next few days fly by.
> 
> kel-how are you hun?? any news yet?

My doc told me that anything above 10 leaves chance for pregnancy. Hope af stays away Hun!! I didn't expect this cycle to work because my progesterone level went down, I had even bought softcups in preperation for next month, praying I won't have to use them anytime soon:)


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely ladies,

Sarlar, sorry to hear about the BFN honey. We can all relate to the emotional rollercoaster and that burnt-out feeling, that's for sure. Your progesterone sounds good though, and you ovulated so yay for that! My fingers are still crossed for you!

TTC - WELCOME BACK!! We missed you! I'm so glad your surgery was a success. I bet your uterus is feeling happier without all those fibroids :)
I hope you recover quickly and look forward to hearing how it all goes over the next few months.

Isi, you're a trooper. Good on you for fighting on - AND for putting up with that annoying houseguest. What bad timing to have a pregnant houseguest hanging around! Anyway, a trip to the States sounds like just what the doctor ordered. Hope you have a great time and a couple of drinks while you're at it!

Lola and Palmer, hope our pregnant ladies are feeling well! 

Lyndsey and Kel, thinking of you guys in the 2WW.

No news from me. The spotting only lasted 2 days and it has been quite odd. Sorry for TMI but quite dark and clumpy? I have no idea what it was, but I don't think it was my period...so that means I now have to wait until a proper period turns up, so I can start the clock on my next IVF cycle. I think it's going to take ages, but I guess we'll see eh?

Sending you all lots of love and babydust xxxxx


----------



## yomo

Morning my lovely ladies, I am out this morning the witch has got me again! Onwards and upwards. Good luck to everyone else that's due to test within the next couple of days. Xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh so sorry, Lyndsey. Thinking of you babes!

Thanks MrsJa!! I'm surely looking forward to it :wine:. I hope your cycle stabilises soon, so you can try again. You're in my heart and prayers :hugs:

Still keeping my fx for you Sar and Kel!!!

Lola, Palmer, Caz.....hope you guys are doing brilliantly!

Welcome back TTC....we missed ya!


----------



## sarlar

is- enjoy your trip!! kick back and relax and have fun not fretting about ttc!!

yomo-sorry hun-that witch is a *****!! take care and have a glass of wine-always makes me feel better!!


----------



## sarlar

well today marks 12 dpo. i am working nights so just getting off of work in a few hours (it is 430 am where i am at) plan on testing tonight when i wake up (around 430pm) 12 hours from now. my plan from here to af is basically to test till she shows up!! luckily i have lots of tests and am completely obsessed!!


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> well today marks 12 dpo. i am working nights so just getting off of work in a few hours (it is 430 am where i am at) plan on testing tonight when i wake up (around 430pm) 12 hours from now. my plan from here to af is basically to test till she shows up!! luckily i have lots of tests and am completely obsessed!!


Good Luck!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all i have had some brown cm today and quit a lot phoned the doc and she wants me to do a hpt in the morning and if its + i have to stright in for a scan and bloods and if its n then it could be ovulation bleed cuz i am only cd13 but she said if i still have it in a couple off days i have to go in for some swabs took xxxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi girls,

Well AF showed up FINALLY on Sunday (CD33 or something silly!) Looks like my body has worked out what to do again after the MC & D&C 5 weeks ago. I was truly delighted she showed... it was doing my head in being in limbo land so can now get on with my next cycle. IF (and I mean IF) I don't get a Aug BFP I have my next fertility appointment in 8 weeks! I feel really positive that I will be pg by then again so can't just relax again this cycle as I will be on holiday when I am fertile! YIPPEEEEE.... and six weeks off work! 

Missed you all but been really busy again with work bits... break up on Thursday so will be back chatting again xxx

Glad to hear everyone is ok... we need to get some more BFPs... this month has been really good!!!!!! Here's to lots of SPRING babies xxxxx 

Kel xxxxx


----------



## lola13

Kel - I'm so glad you can move on to a successful cycle :) 

Sarlar - You must be getting close to testing this afternoon...hope you get an answer soon.

Yomo - A fresh start for you as well. Are you doing IUI this time around?

I continue to feel very normal. My scan is tomorrow...nervous.


----------



## yomo

lola13 said:


> Kel - I'm so glad you can move on to a successful cycle :)
> 
> Sarlar - You must be getting close to testing this afternoon...hope you get an answer soon.
> 
> Yomo - A fresh start for you as well. Are you doing IUI this time around?
> 
> I continue to feel very normal. My scan is tomorrow...nervous.

Good luck for tomorrow, bet you can't wait!

I am hoping that the clinic is going to be in touch soon so I can do IUI this cycle. xx


----------



## sarlar

well turns out i couldnt hold it and had to be after only four hours sleep. tested anyways bfn. i dont think i will test again. i am just gonnna wait for af to arrive and if she doesnt then i will test.


----------



## sarlar

just like clockwork starting spotting brown same dpo as last month. i surely can expect a full blow af exactly on cd14 on thursday. i am so over this:cry:


----------



## yomo

Sorry sarlar she is a hag xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Lyndsey and Kel, sorry to hear the witch got you guys :(

I know what you mean about being relieved she showed up though Kel. You get to that point where you just need the cycle to be over and to move on already. 

I'm sending both of you much love and sticky vibes. Looks like we're all in this together for one more cycle anyway eh?

Sarlar, I'm guessing we can add you to the list too honey. :( :( LTTTC just flat out sucks. No other way to say it. I'm thinking of you love.

Caz, looking forward to hearing how you get on with your HPT tomorrow!

Lola, likewise - scan day for you, hurrah! Is this the six week one then?

All good with me girls - just super, super busy at work and hanging for the weekend. Oh and waiting for AF to show so I can start the next cycle of course... :)

lots of love and babydust xxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck with the scan, Lola! 

Lyndsey, I hope you can get on the IUI train this cycle :hugs:. I still have another cycle or so before I can have mine. Good luck babes.

So sorry Sar and Kel. Wishing you a much better new cycle :thumbup:

MrsJA, Caz, MrsP, TTC.....hope you're doing great this beautiful Monday morning!!

I just got back from the American embassy to renew my visa, so I guess I'm pretty much good to go :dance:. Will be calling the FS this morning as well....to book an appointment for next week.... As it will be the first, I'm sure it will be all about discussing my history and discussing next steps. Will keep you lovely ladies posted!


----------



## lola13

Hi Girls,

I just got back from the doctor's - - we have a heartbeat! I was so happy to see it pulsating up on the screen. He/She only looks like a little blob, but I could definitely see it pumping! What a relief. My ovaries are enlarged from the clomid, but that should go away in due time.

As you're all starting new cycles, keeping everything crossed for a very successful month. Let's get those + + + cooking.


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I just got back from the doctor's - - we have a heartbeat! I was so happy to see it pulsating up on the screen. He/She only looks like a little blob, but I could definitely see it pumping! What a relief. My ovaries are enlarged from the clomid, but that should go away in due time.
> 
> As you're all starting new cycles, keeping everything crossed for a very successful month. Let's get those + + + cooking.

OH WOW! :happydance: very exciting for you!!!


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck with the scan, Lola!
> 
> Lyndsey, I hope you can get on the IUI train this cycle :hugs:. I still have another cycle or so before I can have mine. Good luck babes.
> 
> So sorry Sar and Kel. Wishing you a much better new cycle :thumbup:
> 
> MrsJA, Caz, MrsP, TTC.....hope you're doing great this beautiful Monday morning!!
> 
> I just got back from the American embassy to renew my visa, so I guess I'm pretty much good to go :dance:. Will be calling the FS this morning as well....to book an appointment for next week.... As it will be the first, I'm sure it will be all about discussing my history and discussing next steps. Will keep you lovely ladies posted!

Hi Isi, 

Got my letter yesterday to say I have got the funding for the IUI, Just got to wait for the clinic to get back to me with an appointment date, I have a feeling that it's going to be my next cycle.

Let us know when your appointment is xx


----------



## yomo

lola13 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I just got back from the doctor's - - we have a heartbeat! I was so happy to see it pulsating up on the screen. He/She only looks like a little blob, but I could definitely see it pumping! What a relief. My ovaries are enlarged from the clomid, but that should go away in due time.
> 
> As you're all starting new cycles, keeping everything crossed for a very successful month. Let's get those + + + cooking.

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy: xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh that is fantastic, Lola!!!! Congrats!!!

Lyndsey, that is great news!!!! So we might be IUI buds after all, :friends:


----------



## lola13

That's great news, Yomo.

Sarlar - I don't mean to butt-in, but give some consideration to calling your doctor and asking for IUI this cycle. You might as well give yourself a slightly better chance while you're on clomid. You can't stay on it forever, so maximize it. It's low cost & fairly non-invasive.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh that is fantastic, Lola!!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Lyndsey, that is great news!!!! So we might be IUI buds after all, :friends:

:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## yomo

lola13 said:


> That's great news, Yomo.
> 
> Sarlar - I don't mean to butt-in, but give some consideration to calling your doctor and asking for IUI this cycle. You might as well give yourself a slightly better chance while you're on clomid. You can't stay on it forever, so maximize it. It's low cost & fairly non-invasive.

I agree with Lola, I wasn't meant to see my FS until October but I called him and asked and he has put me forward. Give it a whirl x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - sorry hun! I hate af!!!!!

Mrsja - you sound great! i hope all is going well with you!

Lola - congrats hun, that must be such a relief to see that lil heartbeat!

Yomo - congrats on the funding! When are you going to do the IUI?

Isi - I think IUI will work wonders for you! I really have high hopes for you!

afm - I am just healing up...I have some af cramping but other than that I am ok. My incision site is numb which feels weird but they say that is normal. I hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> sarlar - sorry hun! I hate af!!!!!
> 
> Mrsja - you sound great! i hope all is going well with you!
> 
> Lola - congrats hun, that must be such a relief to see that lil heartbeat!
> 
> Yomo - congrats on the funding! When are you going to do the IUI?
> 
> Isi - I think IUI will work wonders for you! I really have high hopes for you!
> 
> afm - I am just healing up...I have some af cramping but other than that I am ok. My incision site is numb which feels weird but they say that is normal. I hope all you ladies are doing great!

Thanks TTCbaby, I am hoping that it's going to be this cycle but I think it's more than likely it's gonna be next cycle. 

Glad you are healing hun, I hope you are enjoying your TTC rest :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

trying to enjoy it....but I really want to start ttc again...LOL...though I know my pain will stop me! october it will be for me.


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> trying to enjoy it....but I really want to start ttc again...LOL...though I know my pain will stop me! october it will be for me.

October shall be here before you know it hun, just think you are reading and rearing to go, as fresh as a diasy. You shall get your BFP got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks yomo! I appreciate the support so much! I truly hope your bfp also!


----------



## sarlar

lola so glad there is a strong little heart beat!! now you can relax and enjoy!! i am thinking about asking about iui when i call for my clomid prescription. i have to call it in every month the first day of my af.

so far af is a no show. i have cramps and brown spotting but still waiting for the real thing. i am sure soon.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely girls,

Lola, yayyyyyy! You have a heartbeat! :happydance: It's so amazing, it really is.

Isi, let us know how you get on with the FS appointment. Will you do that before or after your US trip? Such a good thing to be moving on with IUI I reckon.

Lyndsey, likewise for you - it's great news about your treatment being funded. Maybe this will do the trick for you like it did with Lola!

TTC, so glad you are healing well, that is great. You can keep me company the next month or two while I hang out and wait for IVF #2 :)

Kel and Sarlar, how are you guys doing? It's been a crappy cycle, but I'm really hoping that you get the BFP's you deserve this month. PS - Sarlar, weird about AF not showing properly yet... do you think you'll test again if she doesn't show the next few days??

Not much news from me girls, just feeling really wiped after a crazy week at work and looking forward to hitting the couch and watching a movie!

Sending lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrs JA!!! Please do kick of your heels and have loads of fun this Friday night!! I keep forgetting the time difference. It's just about 10 am here. I also can't wait for the weeks to roll on by so I can get started on the IUI. My appointment is for Tuesday, the day before I travel.....just a discussion first of all, to discuss options and all that. We'll get to business when I return.

Thanks so much TTC!!! God willing, it will be the extra push we need. I hope you are getting ample rest and milking all the attention from everyone around you. I think back to the weeks following my myomectomy in 2008 and remember how I enjoyed not having to lift a feather :haha:. And you don't worry about a thing! The way time flies, 3 months will whizz by before you know it!

Sar, also praying IUI works out for you. Good luck this cycle, hun!

Lyndsey, hoping they can fit you in for this cycle hun!!!!

Hope everyone is doing great!!!!

Have a beautiful and blessed weekend!!!!


----------



## sarlar

hey ladies. af finally showed up one day late/15 dpo. still a 31 day cycle so who knows. it is pretty unbearable this time- cramps so bad i am taking tylenol and ibuprofen just to be able to stand up. yuck.... called my obgyn for clomid. he called in another prescription for the clomid but said NO to the IUI. He wants me to try clomid a bit longer and if still no luck he will refer me to an infertility specialist to discuss further options like IUI. apparently since he is just a regular ob he does feel comfortable doing anything more than we are doing. so i guess i am gonna order some preseed and soft cups and see if that helps.


----------



## sarlar

just ordered my preseed and soft cups!


----------



## lola13

Sarlar - Good luck this time around, sweets! Hopefully third time will be the charm.

I'm having some family drama this weekend & trying to stay calm. It's not easy. I have a soon to be ex-relative due to divorce that is giving my little bean all kinds of angst! Need to control my emotions.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> just ordered my preseed and soft cups!

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## sarlar

palmer- love that you have a little sweet pea right now!! so cute:)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think i am about to pop an egg i have bad pain today whooooop xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Sarlar, much and all as the witch sucks, I'm glad she showed up for you, so you can put and end to this cycle and get started again. My fingers are crossed that this round will be the one for you:hugs: 

Isi, that's great you get to see the FS before you trip. You can get the ball rolling, then go away and chill out :)

Lola, I hope you've managed to survive the weekend and the family drama. It's never fun that sort of thing, and I'm sure it's stressful. Hope you're thinking of a happy place for the bean!

Palmer, Caz, Lyndsey and Kel - hope you guys are good!

I'm speaking with the IVF clinic today. Going to try and figure out whether we count last week's bleed as AF or not, so we can start trying to time my frozen cycle, or whether I have to wait another full cycle. Wish me luck xxx


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> palmer- love that you have a little sweet pea right now!! so cute:)

Thanks! I'm excited but terrified too. My dh has sworn me off of google as of yesterday. Haha guess after all this time I keep expecting the worse. :/

hope everyone is doing well! Seems a few of u aren't too far from the 2ww!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am soooooooooo loving your tickers MrsP! Definitely going to steal them when I get my BFP :winkwink:

Mrs JA, I really hope they can classify your bleed last week as AF, so you don't have to wait another cycle. I really want you back on the ball again. Wishing you all the very best and sending a ton of :dust: your way.

Good luck this cycle, Sar :thumbup:

Yay for ovulating Caz!!!! Hoping this cycle works out for you hun!

Lyndsey, Lola, TTC, Kel....everyone....hope you're all doing great!!! As for me, I'm looking forward to my FS appointment tomorrow. I really really can't wait to get this party started!!!


----------



## lola13

Wow Palmer, you're already past 6 weeks?!! It seems so fast...when did you ov?

Jess, I really hope your bleed means the start of a new cycle for you. We need to get this show on the road :)

Hope everyone's doing well. I'm feeling surprising well, just a bit tired but no morning sickness. This Friday will be 8 weeks, so I'm thrilled to hit that milestone. I'll feel better after a few more, though :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is doing great!!

I went for my FS appointment today. It was a.m.a.z.i.n.g!!! I got more from the 1 hour appointment that I had in 20 cycles with my beloved Ob/Gyn! Totally fantastic doctor who enlightened me so much!!! But that's the good news. The bad news is that IVF might be the better option for me. He believes that my 1-tube situation, along with the minor adhesions I had in the past, might not make IUI a viable option. And you know what, I think I'm impatient enough to agree!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls isi glad it went well xxxx


----------



## sarlar

is- glad everything went well. hope you can start ivf soon.

mrsja- hoping you also can restart the ivf process very soon!

lola/palmer-take good care of those little beans!!

afm- started clomid today. we will see what this month brings.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs Ja - Yep we are waiting buddies it looks like...LOL

Sarlar- yeah on the soft cups and preseed, that is my plan of action once I can start trying again.

caz - yipee on Oving!

Isi - so glad you had a good appt. So when do you think they will set you up for IVF? Those damn adhesions has me really scared after this surgery I just had...I hope I dont get to many and my lil eggy find somewhere comfy to implant.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies.

TTC....you have nothing to fear, dear. Adhesions don't happen all the time. I had minor ones that were cleared during my lap. My FS just believes that, given it has taken this long, in addition to the fact that I have a blocked tube, IUI might not really up my chances. I'm hoping to get the ball rolling sometime in September or so...

On a lighter note, I :plane: out tonight :happydance:. I'm going to miss my DH sooooooo much, but my bestie and I have so much to catch up on! I'll definitely log on tomorrow or next. Ciao bellas!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi lovely girls!

Isi, haaaaaaaappy holidays lady! Hope you have an amazing time with your bestie. I'm so glad you had a good visit to the FS too. If you do end up being an IVF'er, I promise I will keep you company and give you all the good IVF advice :friends:

Lola, I can't believe it's been 8 weeks already! Such a good thing to get through that milestone, and especially to see your little heartbeat! Has the family situation settled down?

Sarlar, I'm glad to see you're off again and starting your clomid cycle. Here's hoping honey!

TTC, how you feeling? Sitting around and waiting up a storm like me I bet! ha ha...

So, I spoke to the clinic this week and the response from them was less than ideal! They think the bleed I had was probably not AF, so I have to keep waiting. They said if AF doesn't show by the end of August (!!) I should call and they will see what they can do (ie induce a bleed or something I guess.)

Anyway, I am just trying to be really Zen about it at this point. This baby is clearly going to happen in it's own sweet time, so I'm trying to make the best of it.:wacko: 

Caz and Palmer, hope you guys are good!

Sending lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good xxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all,

Just to let you know that from sat I am away for a couple of weeks. Will try to check up on you all now and again but am going to have a nice relaxing holiday and not worry about ttc!

Love to you all xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, thanks MrsJA :hugs:. Looking forward to being your IVF bud :friends:.

My holiday has been great so far. Arrived yesterday, and just shaking off the jetlag now. Totally loving reconnecting with my bestie and meeting my Godson! Absolutely loving it!!!! Miss my DH plenty though :cry:

Hope everyone is great today!


----------



## daisii

hi girls,
just saying hello! I have been away for a week, so I have just been catchin up with where everyone is! 
PW I can't believe you are 7 weeks already and 
Lola is 8! It is going so fast!

Hope everyone else is doing well,
Kel- have a fab holiday,
Good luck to everyone whether it be IVF or Clomid still.

xxx

quick update hope you don't mind; have just started to feel baby move, hubby felt a little kick today too which was fab!


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi - Thanks for the explanation. I hope you are enjoying your time away!

Mrsja - oh yeah...this waiting is starting to get under my skin now that I am feeling a bit better.

daisii - congrats on the baby movement that must be so exciting!

AFM - getting antsy and really wondering why I have to wait till oct...maybe sept might be ok? UGH, I am soooo impatient.


----------



## sarlar

daisi - so happy for you!! thanks for the baby update. just makes us realize what we have to look forward too!!!!


----------



## lola13

Thanks great news, Daisii! How many weeks along are you now?

Jess - Sorry the wait may be a bit longer. August is going to drag on, isn't it?

TTC- Wishing you loads of patience, too.

Sarlar - Really hoping this is your month...everything crossed for you.

Kel & Isi - Hope you're both enjoying your vacations. 

I am praying I make it through this next month all the way to 12 weeks. I will breathe a big sigh of relief once I hit that milestone.


----------



## daisii

Lola,
I get you there! I booked a private scan just to make me feel better! Then I bought a doppler so I could hear the heartbeat from around 10 weeks ish! I still worry now though, it's not quite as bad as before 12 weeks but I still worry!!

I am 17 weeks now! tiny bump showing!!! Just look a bit chubby compared to normal though!!!! my next scan is on the 23rd august, I can't wait, hopefully I will know if it is a boy or girl then!!!! 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Lola and Daisii, it's so great to see the two of you progressing! I can't believe the baby is moving now Daisii, that's sooooooo exciting!

TTC, I hear you about the waiting... it's not ideal is it? I'm trying to make the most of the time by going out with friends, and being busy at work - which helps a bit, but at the end of the day it's still a really long wait!

Isi, it sounds like you are having a blast! I'm jealous! Me and the DH are planning a holiday at the moment. We're thinking Vietnam for 2 weeks in October. Now if booking that, and risking the morning sickness doesn't mean I will get pregnant for SURE in September, then I don't know what will! LOL!

Sarlar, how are you doing honey? Been thinking of you.

Big hugs to caz, Kel, Palmer and the rest! xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsja - oh yes book the holiday.....you will have wonderful ms in veitnam. I am thinking of booking one also but cant decide where to go!


----------



## sarlar

confused. today is only cd 12 and my opk is almost positive already!! i would say it will be postive either tonight or tomorrow. last two months i O'd on cd 17, 18 or so. the more months you use clomid can your cycles change that much? do you think if i O already that my lining will have had enough time to build up?? also have been having some cramps.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - yeah I think it is possible. Remember the clomid makes your follicles mature faster...so if moer than one was maturing last month but didnt get to finish, then it will finish maturing this month. And this month it wont take as long. i think you are ok.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxx


----------



## sarlar

when are you testing caz? fx!


----------



## sarlar

negative opks last night and this morning so i guess i was wrong. hopefully o is still coming!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all testing at the weekend xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Missed you so much :hugs:. Still on vacation and having the absolute time of my life!!!! Gosh, such a relief to give this ttc thing a rest!!!

Mrs JA, a holiday to Vietnam sounds awesome!!!!! And I love the positive thinking, girl :winkwink:. Hopefully, it will be 3 or 4 of you on that trip (you, DH and your bean.....or beans!!!!)

Good luck with the testing, Caz!!

Lola.....how's the baby doing? Are you beginning to show?

Lyndsey.....sending you big :kiss:

Sar....good luck this cycle. I see you're o'ing anytime soon. Opks can be really tricky. Just try to get as much :sex: to cover your bases

TTC.....see how time is flying?! Any minute now, sweetie!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh isi - so happy yuo are having a great time! yeah I am trying to keep thinking that the time is flying by but it seriously cant go fast enough....LOL

caz - fxed for you this weekend! I hope soya did the trick!


----------



## yomo

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Missed you so much :hugs:. Still on vacation and having the absolute time of my life!!!! Gosh, such a relief to give this ttc thing a rest!!!
> 
> Mrs JA, a holiday to Vietnam sounds awesome!!!!! And I love the positive thinking, girl :winkwink:. Hopefully, it will be 3 or 4 of you on that trip (you, DH and your bean.....or beans!!!!)
> 
> Good luck with the testing, Caz!!
> 
> Lola.....how's the baby doing? Are you beginning to show?
> 
> Lyndsey.....sending you big :kiss:
> 
> Sar....good luck this cycle. I see you're o'ing anytime soon. Opks can be really tricky. Just try to get as much :sex: to cover your bases
> 
> TTC.....see how time is flying?! Any minute now, sweetie!

Thanks for the kiss Isi sending you one back, Sooo glad you are having a goods time you deserve it xx


----------



## lola13

Well, received bad news at the doctor's today. The heartbeat is gone and sack has shrunk. D&C is scheduled for Monday.

Needless to say I'm heartbroken & gutted. I'm officially throwing in the towel on having children. I'll be 37 next month. At least I will look back knowing I gave it my best shot.

Good luck to all of you.


----------



## sarlar

lola honey i am so so sorry. life is not fair sometimes- you deserve a baby so much. I am thinkiing about you and praying for you and your family. take care of yourself and if you change your mind, we will be waiting here to support you.


----------



## yomo

Lola, I am so so sorry that you have had to go through this, life just really isn't fair sometimes. All your friends are here to support you in this hard time take care hun xxx


----------



## daisii

Lola - so sorry to hear your news. Don't know what else to say. I am truely so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrsJA

Oh lola, lola, lola.

I am so sorry honey. 

I can't even imagine what you must be feeling right now.

Of course you need to make whatever decision feels right for you, and we will understand and support you no matter what.

Everybody needs to decide for themselves where they will draw the line.

You are young by TTC standards, and you have been pregnant, so the odds for you are good. But when your heart has been broken so many times, I guess it's not the the odds that really matter.

If there is anything we can do for you, I am sure that I speak for all of us in saying, please let us know.

I'm so sad for you honey :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, Lola. I'm so sorry. I truly don't know what to say. I'm ever so sorry. Please please please don't give up.


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> Well, received bad news at the doctor's today. The heartbeat is gone and sack has shrunk. D&C is scheduled for Monday.
> 
> Needless to say I'm heartbroken & gutted. I'm officially throwing in the towel on having children. I'll be 37 next month. At least I will look back knowing I gave it my best shot.
> 
> Good luck to all of you.

Oh my Lola. I am so so so terribly sorry. Nothing anyone says will make it better but just know we are thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola...I am so sorry to hear this news! Truly from the bottom of my heart. Please take care of yourself and let us know if there is anything we can do to make this easier for you.


----------



## zeezee

lola sweetheart, I am just so very sorry. having been through this, I know nothing will make this better for you right now. My heart is with you dear one.

Z
xx


----------



## lola13

Thanks everyone for your support & kind words. I appreciate each of you. 

The fog is just beginning to lift, tears are lessening, anger is softening. I will be relieved with the closure on Monday. I'm scared of the procedure, but I just need to push on through.

Just wanted you all to know I'm OK, and I know time will heal.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You are in my heart and prayers, Lola :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - I can only imagine your grief, but if it relaxs your nerves a bit....the procedure will not be to bad physically...I will keep you in my prayers hun. My heart is broken for you.


----------



## caz & bob

aw big :hugs: lola carnt believe it so sorry hunnie xxx


----------



## MrsJA

I'm glad to see you back on the thread Lola, I was really worried.

I'll be thinking of you on Monday :hugs::hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lola thinking of you hunnie big :hugs xxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

lola- glad to hear the surgery will be Monday. it will be really good to have that final closure. i still hope you decide at some point to come back to us!! thinkin about you lots. 

afm- had a positive on an opk today. didnt even test the last two days cause i was out of tests but luckily picked em up this morning!! managed to bd today and every other day for the past week. also using preseed and soft cups. so really, nothing more i can do. will try to bd again tomorrow and onto the waiting again. 

how is everyone else??


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

Lola, I've been thinking of you today lady. I hope everything went OK. Check back in with us and tell us how you're doing, when you can.

Sarlar, so pleased for your +OPK!! I hope you caught that egg, honey. Sounds like you've done everything you can, so there's nothing for it now but the dreaded wait, eh?

I finally have some news at my end at too. I saw the FS today for the first time since my chemical pregnancy in June. It's cycle day 41 now, and still nothing doing, so he is putting me on provera to induce a bleed. Which is good because it means we can get finally get moving!

I'm hoping we'll be able to try for IVF #2 at the end of the month, or maybe first week in September.

What's happening with everybody else?

xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

:hugs:lola honey thinking of you lots today:hugs:

mrsja- so glad to hear things are moving back on track!! cant wait for ivf to start again! 

ttc, is- hope you guys are enjoying your time off- it isnt lasting much longer!! soon you will be crazy like us again!!

kel-hope you are enjoying your time away!!

daisi, palmer hope the babes are doing good. palmer when do you get to have your first appointment??? 

yomo- see you must be getting kind close to testing??

caz- saw in clomid club af arrived...sorry hun:hugs: she sucks!!

hope i didnt miss anyone but if i did sorry and :kiss:

afm, onto the 2ww. my favorite part of the month!! hoping the preseed and soft cups as well as our dedication to bd did the trick:thumbup: work one more night and then have some time off this week so i am gonna have to do some fall cleaning or something to keep myself busy!!!


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> :hugs:lola honey thinking of you lots today:hugs:
> 
> mrsja- so glad to hear things are moving back on track!! cant wait for ivf to start again!
> 
> ttc, is- hope you guys are enjoying your time off- it isnt lasting much longer!! soon you will be crazy like us again!!
> 
> kel-hope you are enjoying your time away!!
> 
> daisi, palmer hope the babes are doing good. palmer when do you get to have your first appointment???
> 
> yomo- see you must be getting kind close to testing??
> 
> caz- saw in clomid club af arrived...sorry hun:hugs: she sucks!!
> 
> hope i didnt miss anyone but if i did sorry and :kiss:
> 
> afm, onto the 2ww. my favorite part of the month!! hoping the preseed and soft cups as well as our dedication to bd did the trick:thumbup: work one more night and then have some time off this week so i am gonna have to do some fall cleaning or something to keep myself busy!!!

My first appt is friday. Im terrified, but praying hard!

Sounds like you have covered all grounds! Good luck!!!! :)


----------



## caz & bob

af got me girls xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrJA - oh that is wonderful news! Sept is right around the corner.....

Sarlar - oh the 2WW that is my favorit place to be.....about 1 - 7dpo...where you figure you have done all you can but before you start symptom spotting to bad...LOL

Caz - hun sorry about af...that really sucks!

afm - just trying my hardest to enjoy the break...LOL....but it would be nice to start trying now. I will live through you ladies until then.


----------



## lola13

Hi girls

I'm home from the d&c and so relieved it's over. I was terrified, but it really wasn't that bad. I feel like I can move on now. Thank you all again for your support & friendship.

Jess - So happy you're taking the next step to get back on track. Here's to your next cycle. Sending you loads of luck & love.

Sarlar - Welcome back to the tww. Pulling for your success big time.

Palmer - Best of luck Friday. Let us know. Hopefully you'll see the little heartbeat.


----------



## lola13

I also wanted to share that they are sending the tissue to the lab for genetic testing. This way I'll know if it was a chromosomal issue (which is usually what happens in these cases) or if there's an issue with me or DH. 

I figure if it gives me some clarification, it will help define next steps.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm so glad you're doing okay, Lola. Please take as much time as you need to regroup....but please don't give up TTC, okay hun? :hugs:

MrsJA....that is great great news!! I have everything crossed for you hun :hugs:

So sorry about AF, Caz! sending you loads of :dust: this cycle

The 2ww....yay Sar! Is this your 3rd cycle of clomid? I pray 3rd time's the charm for you.

Good luck with the appointment, Palmer.

TTC, only a few more weeks to go :winkwink:. Relax and enjoy the inactivity while you can......I know I am. Sar was right when she said it's only a matter of time before we start losing our minds again :haha:. Let's enjoy this break!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely girls,

Lola, I'm so glad you got through the procedure OK yesterday, and that you're able to start moving on.

I hope you get some answers with the genetic testing honey - please keep us posted :hugs:

Caz, sorry to hear about AF :(

TTC, how are you my love?? I hear you on the waiting, I really do! I hope you're making the most of your break, and not wishing the days away too much. But that's easier said than done I know!

Isi, are you back from your trip, or still in the States? Hope you're enjoying the break too, lady :)

Sending lots of love and babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## PalmerWife

lola13 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> I'm home from the d&c and so relieved it's over. I was terrified, but it really wasn't that bad. I feel like I can move on now. Thank you all again for your support & friendship.
> 
> Jess - So happy you're taking the next step to get back on track. Here's to your next cycle. Sending you loads of luck & love.
> 
> Sarlar - Welcome back to the tww. Pulling for your success big time.
> 
> Palmer - Best of luck Friday. Let us know. Hopefully you'll see the little heartbeat.

Thank you.

Im so glad they are looking for anything and everything that could have been wrong. :hugs: Relax and recoop hun


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - so relieved all went well. Just rest up and take care of yourself right now. You body will need this time to heal.

Isi & MrsJA- yes I am trying to enjoy it I am booking a holiday for us on sept 25th we will go away for my bday and then the bding starts....LOL


----------



## sarlar

lola so glad everything is over and went well. hopefully you get good news back from teh tests they ran. 

afm, i am so confused. am 3-4 dpo today. last night late i went to the bathroom and had two globs of mucous with blood in them. then nothing. considering i had a positive opk on sat and neg sunday i think it is quite late for o blood. also, i think too early for implantation. so then i got thinking about that almost positive opk i had on cd12. if that had been and o this could be IB. SO confused!! this has never happened before.


----------



## MrsJA

Ooooh, that's exciting Sarlar! Might not be too early for IB you know; everyone is different. You may also have ov'ed earlier than you thought.
I have everything crossed for you lady!:hugs:

TTC, good work on the holiday - where do you think you'll go?

Hope everybody has a great day xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lola glad you have had the d&c hun xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA -well we have been up in the air but we had post poned a cruise back in may and decided to go on it now. it goes to Costa rica, panama, and mexico....8 days I think. I am so ready for it now....hahaha.

Good news.....my af came today spot on. Dr said my period might be delayed by as much as 3-4 weeks but it didnt happen so i am really happy for that. At least something is working in this body of mine. Now just to get the uterus into implantation shape.


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> lola so glad everything is over and went well. hopefully you get good news back from teh tests they ran.
> 
> afm, i am so confused. am 3-4 dpo today. last night late i went to the bathroom and had two globs of mucous with blood in them. then nothing. considering i had a positive opk on sat and neg sunday i think it is quite late for o blood. also, i think too early for implantation. so then i got thinking about that almost positive opk i had on cd12. if that had been and o this could be IB. SO confused!! this has never happened before.

ohhhh sounds maybe like ib! i never had it, but my sister in law did. Fingers XX!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks MrsJA :hugs:. I'm still here but leave on Saturday. I can't wait to see my DH!! Thanks so much for the advice on the other thread :hugs:.

Wow, Sar! I do hope that was IB! How exciting would that be!!!! Good luck hun!

Lola....sending lots of hugs and kisses your way.

TTC, Caz, Palmer......hope you ladies are doing great!!!

:hug:


----------



## sarlar

thanks everyone. fingers are crossed but man this will make the next week go even slower now!!! lol....

ttc- so glad af arrived and you can start building back up a nice home for baby!!

is- travel safe!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc whoooopppp for af hun mine has gone now hun and shes never coming back ha isi fine hun you xxxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

TTC, nice work on AF showing up. Hey, once you're done with her, can you tell her to pop over and see me? LOL! Tell her it's day 45 and I am bored of waiting!!

Sarlar, how you holding up in the 2WW? Spending heaps of time googling early pregnancy symptoms I bet! Do let us know if you start to go nuts - we'll do what we can! :)

Isi, bet you are looking forward to seeing the DH! Have you had a great trip?? Travel safe honey, and we'll see you on the other side :hugs:

Caz and Palmer, hope you guys are good xxx


----------



## daisii

hi, just to say hi and that I have not disappeared. still here and reading all your posts. Desperately hoping you will join the club soon!!!

20 week scan on the 23rd, will let you know what happens...

xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies.....

Isi - so happy you had fun on your vaca, I am sure it was a much needed break.

Sar - I will be watching this week...I am hoping for your BFP

MrsJA - Just had a lil talk with af and she is working on for you!

Daisii - glad to see you are doing well!

Caz - I see you will be Oving soon! Have you broken down and bought the softcups yet? LOL

Well af only last 2 heavy days and then 1 one light day do you think that is normal. I havent had a normal period in years because of these fibroids and I figured I would ask.


----------



## sarlar

mrsja- my prayers tonight included....dear mrsja af, i know we usually beg for you to stay away but now it is time for you to come. like today. thanks. hoping all our thoughts work!!

ttc- not really sure because i never had normal afs as i never ovulated before clomid!! i think mine used to be like 4-5 days. 

afm- cramps cramps cramps and low back pain. other than that just waiting out the tww!! wishing i could go to bed and wake up at 14dpo!! so so impatient!


----------



## sarlar

oh and daisi- i am assuming a gender scan?? So excited!! cant wait to hear blue or pink....GL girl!!


----------



## sarlar

newest symptom: tan colored cm, and lots of it. very strange for me!!


----------



## dizzikel

Hello my LOVELIES! :hugs::hugs: I'M BACK! :happydance::headspin::yipee::wohoo: (Thought we needed some of these emocions to cheer us up!)

I have just finished catching up on everyone's news... apologies if I miss someone!

Lola (HUN!) I am so very sorry for your loss, I totally know what you are going through and if it helps it does get easier as time goes on. It is sooooo very unfair when this happens, especially with us LTTTC, it is all we want. The way I have got through it is to think that these things happen for a reason and it is God's way. I know there is nothing I can say to ease the pain but I just wanted you to know that I thinking of you :hugs::hugs: PLEASE give yourself some time (I had lots of TREATS :thumbup:), let hubby look after you! 

MrsJA: I can't believe your second cycle with IVF is coming up - that has gone sooo quickly! Good luck with everything chick!

TTC, YOMO, CAZ, - What stage are you at? 

Daisi & palmer - Hope all is well with the babies! Good to see you popping back to give us an update!

I got back from Portugal last night, we had a fabulous time and feel very relaxed. I am currently on CD28 so AF is due anyday now. I have a feeling that it may arrive today but keeping my fingers crossed that the witch stays away. It has been really nice to have some time out and to look after myself! I am feeling ok about the whole TTC thing at the moment, since the M/C I am trying to take the positives from it. I will start clomid and tracking in Sept (next appointment 16th Sept) of we don't get a BFP before that. So all in all at least I know what the plan is! 

Will keep you up to date about AF but for now have a lovely Sunday 

Kel :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - Oh I know how you feel...cant wait to be able to test ya know!

Dizz - oh you sound great! Well I am still waiting to try right now, I am hoping in october to start trying again.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies,

Kel, it's great to see you back and feeling so upbeat! Looks like your break has done you the world of good!

Sarlar, yay for your tan coloured cm! :happydance:Like the rest of you ladies in LTTTC land I have googled about a million early pg symptoms and I KNOW that is a good one! When do you think you'll test honey??

TTC, I think your short AF is probably normal, and just due to the healing process and your cycles regulating again. I had a similar one after the chemical pg is June. Hopefully it'll correct itself by the next one.

Isi, hope you made it home safe and sound and that your DH gave you a nice welcome!!

Lola, still thinking of you lady - any follow up from your genetic testing yet?:hugs:

Not much news with me. It's day 48 now. I've finished the provera and AF is still missing in action. I am soooooooo grumpy. I am hoping that is because I have crazy PMS and AF is imminent, but I guess that remains to be seen!

Caz, Yomo, Daisii and Palmer, hope you guys are good :hugs:


----------



## PalmerWife

Just checking in ladies!

Sarlar- Cant wait for these next few days to fly by, fingers XX!!
MrsJA- Hope AF comes soon!!! Provera always took forever for me, but most people deal pretty well with it. The grumpiness is the provera talkin ;)


ASM- Friday I had my first sono/heartbeat scan. Baby is measuring right on time and the heartbeat was 160-170. I may be a little bias, but he/she was beautiful!!! :)


----------



## daisii

great to hear Palmer, those moments are magical! I have my 20 week scan a week today, nervous and excited! Hopefully we will find out if we are team pink or team blue! Just keeping my fingers crossed all is ok. Baby is active, kicking and wriggling and responds to my husbands voice!!!! so hopefully there will be no probs.

Sarlar, here's hoping this is your first 9 month wait!!!!! fingers crossed for you.

hope everyone else is doing well,

x


----------



## sarlar

kel- nice to have you back!! hoping af stays away! that relaxed approach which most of us find impossible to master works wonders!! 

mrsja- my she is sure being stubborn!! after i took the provera, though, it took quite a while to get af. i have a stubborn body too!! hope she comes soon and you can get on with the ivf!! 

daisi- cant cant wait to here which team you are on!!! 

palmer- cant believe you are nine weeks already!!! yay!! and what a big relief to hear a great heart beat and see baby is growing perfectly!! 

afm- thinking positive this cycle thanks ladies for all the support. had little bit of brownish spotting after the tan cm on 7dpo and am today and now nothing. hoping hoping hoping implantation!! i think i will test wednesday which will be 10 dpo. cant wait!!


----------



## sarlar

lola honey, how are you doing? any word on the tests?


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - yeah maybe you are right. I have heard on other forums that it can take up to 10 days for that provera to work after the last pill so anyday now!

Sarlar - glad to hear you are feeling better! I am sooooo thinking it was implantation!

Palmer - that is wonderful news! Congrats on this milestone!!!!!!


----------



## sarlar

help everyone I am super concerned. so i am 9dpo today. basically have no symptoms anymore except lotsa tan creamy cm. by bbs dont even hurt, which is odd cause the last two cycles they have totally killed by now. anyways, tmi i know, but i am a bit constipated and after pushing for a bm, when i wiped there was runny like watered down blood-pinkish red. it was only like one wipes worth. now it stopped but i dont know what to think. my cycles have been 31-32 days long every cycle and i am only on cd 26 so it is way too early for af!! any ideas!


----------



## daisii

not trying to get your hopes up but I think it all sounds very good! Anything different from normal cycles is a positive, I felt the same at 9dpo when I got my positive. I just felt 'out' that month. don't worry about discharge, could still be implantation.... 

Stay positive, good luck 
x


----------



## sarlar

thanks daisi. trying to not think anything either way. so hard though!! especially when your body seems to be doing such crazy things!! wondering when i should test? thinking not today but tomorrow at 11 dpo?


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Sarlar, your symptoms keep getting better and better! I know bleeding is a bit scary, but it can definitely be a good sign. I soooooooo have my fingers crossed for you honey!

Daisii and Palmer, so nice to hear how things are progressing with the babies. Daisii, can't wait to hear whether you have a little boy or a little girl in there!!

TTC, hope you're doing alright and that the wait is treating you OK :hugs:

SO... AF turned up today :happydance::witch::happydance::witch:!
(Now there are two emoticons you don't often see side by side!!)

I start oestrogen on Friday, then have a scan on the 30th and hope to be transferring on September 2! Only two weeks away!!!

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## sarlar

So SO So excited Mrs Ja she finally listened to all of us!! hopefully she will be so stubborn after transfer and NEVER show up!!


----------



## MrsJA

Thank you my love, I very much appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all good i hope xxxx


----------



## lola13

Hi Everyone,

I've tried to steer clear of the boards as much as possible, but I appreciate everyone checking up on me. My body is still recovering from the D&C, spotting and some lingering pg symptoms. I have an appt on Monday & expect to get the tests results then. I don't expect to be on the boards much - - honestly it's just a little rough still.

Sarlar - I really really really hope this is it for you. I'll need to check back in just to see :)

Jess - I'm so glad AF made her appearance. Praying your Sept transfer is a success.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks MrsJA....I got home safe and sound to the happy, waiting arms of my DH :D. Did I miss him or what??!! Now, trying to get this IVF process started. Hoping to see my FS sometime next week. And YAY for AF!!!!! So glad she finally showed up. Can't wait for you to get things started hun!

TTC....that sounds just about normal. Your periods will regularise as time progresses. Hopefully, you'll only have about 1 or 2 before the :bfp: :winkwink:.

Good luck with those symptoms, Sar.

Caz, Palmer, Lyndsey....hope everyone is great!


----------



## daisii

Whoop Whoop! JA she certainly took her time! Fingers crossed for 2 weeks time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Ola! :flower:

AF arrived in her full Glory yesterday so only one more cycle until I begin Clomid again. I would love to think the au natural thing would work for me but after over 3 years I am not holding out any great hopes. I am really looking forward to starting Clomid again (despite the side effects) as I know it works for us now. Only 4 weeks and I begin it again with tracking.

Jess: Good luck with the IVF cycle! Looks like we are cycle buddies this month! 

Lola: Lovely to hear from you! xxxxxx

Sarlar: I have my fingers crossed for you x

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - Oh that is wonderful! 2 weeks is right there!!!!

Sarlar - great signs hun

caz - hi hun how are you doing?

Lola - we completely understand, I am so sorry you are going throught this. I hope your dr appt gives you some answers.

Isi - Glad you are home safe and sound; Let us know what the FS says.

Dizz - sorry af showed, ugh I hate to hear that.

AFM - everytime I feel like I am almost back to normal, I over do it or something and then spend the day on the couch. I really need to just sit here on the couch for the full 6 weeks!!!! Which is only 1 more week!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening lovely girls,

Thanks for the support and encouragement! It's soooo nice to be finally moving again!

Sarlar, what's the latest honey?? Are you testing tomorrow? I am starting to feel nervous for you!

Kel, sorry that AF got you, but yayyy that we will be cycle buddies again this month! 

Isi, glad you are back in the arms of your DH and getting ready for the FS appointment next week. Can't wait to hear how it all goes!

TTC, it sounds like this healing process is a real slog :dohh: Great that you only have one more week of this part of it though. I hope the time flies :hugs:

Lola, thinking of you as always, and of course we understand about the need to take some time out. We are here whenever you need us.

Daiisi, have you had your scan yet??

Caz, yomo, palmer, hope you guys are good xxxx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening lovely girls,
> 
> Thanks for the support and encouragement! It's soooo nice to be finally moving again!
> 
> Sarlar, what's the latest honey?? Are you testing tomorrow? I am starting to feel nervous for you!
> 
> Kel, sorry that AF got you, but yayyy that we will be cycle buddies again this month!
> 
> Isi, glad you are back in the arms of your DH and getting ready for the FS appointment next week. Can't wait to hear how it all goes!
> 
> TTC, it sounds like this healing process is a real slog :dohh: Great that you only have one more week of this part of it though. I hope the time flies :hugs:
> 
> Lola, thinking of you as always, and of course we understand about the need to take some time out. We are here whenever you need us.
> 
> Daiisi, have you had your scan yet??
> 
> Caz, yomo, palmer, hope you guys are good xxxx

Hi, 

Great to hear that you are on the mend not long for you to go now!

I am good thanks, start my meds for IVF on the 5th Sept so I am really excited but they nervous as well! Me and OH have decided that this is our last attempt I have put my life on hold for over 4 years now I have taken a back seat on my career, saved, cried and been a complete mard ass if I am honest! It's time to enjoy what I have if this doesn't happen.

I am sure you can understand exactly how I am feeling.

Take care xx

Lola, thinking of you, you know where we are if you need us! xx

Sarlar Got my fingers crossed for that BFP xx

TTC 1 Week left xx

Kel sorry the witch got you! the old bag xx

Isi Hope you are well today hun xx

Anyone I have missed hope you are well on this day miserable day! But it's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisii

MrsJA said:


> Evening lovely girls,
> 
> Thanks for the support and encouragement! It's soooo nice to be finally moving again!
> 
> Sarlar, what's the latest honey?? Are you testing tomorrow? I am starting to feel nervous for you!
> 
> Kel, sorry that AF got you, but yayyy that we will be cycle buddies again this month!
> 
> Isi, glad you are back in the arms of your DH and getting ready for the FS appointment next week. Can't wait to hear how it all goes!
> 
> TTC, it sounds like this healing process is a real slog :dohh: Great that you only have one more week of this part of it though. I hope the time flies :hugs:
> 
> Lola, thinking of you as always, and of course we understand about the need to take some time out. We are here whenever you need us.
> 
> Daiisi, have you had your scan yet??
> 
> Caz, yomo, palmer, hope you guys are good xxxx

Scan Monday!!!!!! So nervous I can't sleep. DH and all the family SO excited, I am the only one who is nervous!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - Getting close now!

Yomo - wow sept is right around the corner.

daisii - oh please post that scan on Monday.


----------



## sarlar

mrsja- getting excited for your next ivf cycle!!
kel-GL for this next cycle. 
is-hope you are enjoying being home and GL next week!
ttc-i understand time going slow. hope it starts going faster and you are feeling 100% soon. 
yomo-cant wait for your ivf cycle to start too!! 
lola-we totally understand. of course we will be thinking of you lots and here for you if you ever are ready to come back!!
palmer-hope babes is doing great!
daisi-cant wait to see team pink or blu!!!!
caz-hope all is well. 

afm, not looking great. still spotting brown-no enogh to wear anything but there when i wipe. also, bfn today. no longer feeling posotive. ib would only last a couple days so..... also very concerned now with the spotting cause it has to be happening for some reason.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys how are you all sarlar fx for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## PalmerWife

sarlar said:


> mrsja- getting excited for your next ivf cycle!!
> kel-GL for this next cycle.
> is-hope you are enjoying being home and GL next week!
> ttc-i understand time going slow. hope it starts going faster and you are feeling 100% soon.
> yomo-cant wait for your ivf cycle to start too!!
> lola-we totally understand. of course we will be thinking of you lots and here for you if you ever are ready to come back!!
> palmer-hope babes is doing great!
> daisi-cant wait to see team pink or blu!!!!
> caz-hope all is well.
> 
> afm, not looking great. still spotting brown-no enogh to wear anything but there when i wipe. also, bfn today. no longer feeling posotive. ib would only last a couple days so..... also very concerned now with the spotting cause it has to be happening for some reason.


The spotting could go either way hun, and i didnt test positive til i was 3 days late, every other day was neg. not to get hopes up, but just sayin ;)


----------



## sarlar

thanks, just trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up!! i guess I will see in the next few days if af comes or not!! af is due sunday!


----------



## sarlar

still spotting brown stuff. now i am getting concerned this may be another issue such as endometriosis or a cyst or something. ugh...cant wait till monday when my ob is back in the office so i can call him!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar have you ever spotted brown before? I know another couple ladies on BNB who spotted through to their 6 or 7th week. I understand that you are worried but I really dont think it is endo if you have never had it before. Are you having cramps?


----------



## sarlar

the first two months on clomid i spotted brown 1-2 days before af fully arrived. prior to clomid i never did but never really had normal af. this month i have been spotting since 9 dpo which is way earlier than before. i just read that cysts and stuff can cause spotting and clomid can cause cysts. bfn again today.


----------



## MrsJA

Afternoon ladies!

Lyndsey, I do know what you mean about feeling like your life is on hold. LTTTC creeps into everything. I've said no to promotions, held off on holidays.. I'm still driving around in a car I want to get rid of because I am waiting to be pg! lt affects all sorts of stuff.

I do have one bit of advice for you though, re IVF. If you're lucky enough to have some embryos left over to freeze after your first cycle, and you don't get pregnant on that try, think seriously about having another go. Or ideally 3 goes in total, if that's what the NHS will fund. 

Getting those eggs harvested is the hard part - frozen transfers are much easier. And the reality is that it takes most couples an average of 3 IVF attempts to succeed, so you've got to be prepared for that. But of course you've gotta do whatever works for YOU, so feel free to ignore my pearls of wisdom if you like :) I wish you heaps of luck and hope you guys get pregnant first try!

Sarlar, sorry about the BFN's honey. It's still early days, so not all is lost. I agree with the other girls that it's not likely to be endo. Some people do have weirdness with their cycles on clomid.. do you think you'll speak to your doctor about it tomorrow? 

TTC, Palmer, Daiisi, Caz, and Lola, hope you guys are good!

xxxxx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> Lyndsey, I do know what you mean about feeling like your life is on hold. LTTTC creeps into everything. I've said no to promotions, held off on holidays.. I'm still driving around in a car I want to get rid of because I am waiting to be pg! lt affects all sorts of stuff.
> 
> I do have one bit of advice for you though, re IVF. If you're lucky enough to have some embryos left over to freeze after your first cycle, and you don't get pregnant on that try, think seriously about having another go. Or ideally 3 goes in total, if that's what the NHS will fund.
> 
> Getting those eggs harvested is the hard part - frozen transfers are much easier. And the reality is that it takes most couples an average of 3 IVF attempts to succeed, so you've got to be prepared for that. But of course you've gotta do whatever works for YOU, so feel free to ignore my pearls of wisdom if you like :) I wish you heaps of luck and hope you guys get pregnant first try!
> 
> Sarlar, sorry about the BFN's honey. It's still early days, so not all is lost. I agree with the other girls that it's not likely to be endo. Some people do have weirdness with their cycles on clomid.. do you think you'll speak to your doctor about it tomorrow?
> 
> TTC, Palmer, Daiisi, Caz, and Lola, hope you guys are good!
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks for your lovely words, I shall give it another go if we have frosties. I just feel that I need to put a full stop at the end of it after so many years I need a break it's eating away at me, In used to be such a bubbly outgoing person the joker of the pack and never ever saw the glass half empty. Now I am a shadow of myself, everyone has noticed it I am always depressed I have cried for most of the day. I don't even want to get out of bed in a morning.:cry:I have no idea how my OH is putting up with it but if I carry on like this I am going to drive him away and he is my life I am so lucky to have him and I don't want to throw that away.

Sorry for the rant, but it helps to talk to you guys that are going through exactly the same.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys awww big :hugs: yomo hun how are you all i am ruff xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

daisi-Good luck today! i am guessing team PINK:)

afm, no af yet. last month i had a 15 day lp so that would make me due today i think. spotting stopped yesterday morning but i think that happened last month too. expecting her to show today sometime. definately gonna talk to my obgyn about all the spotting and i also started taking b-complex as i heard that can help. ill let ya know when she shows!! 

have a good day girls:)


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Sarlar, I am holding my breath for you lady! Here's hoping the witch does NOT show as expected! 
She is refusing to leave my place, so maybe I am actually holding her down for you! ha ha... Keep us posted :hugs:

Lyndsey, I do know what you mean about losing yourself in LTTTC. It sounds weird, but after the IVF fail in June I actually felt relieved about the fact I would have to take a break for a couple of months. I started drinking wine with my husband again, and going out with the girls and doing all sorts of stuff I had stopped. 

You're right about the need to draw a line somewhere, I think that's really true. Just promise me you'll do at least 1 frozen transfer first :) I really want you to get that baby!

All good with me. AF won't leave which is worrying me a bit cos I started estrogen yesterday and I am supposed to be growing a new lining, not still getting rid of this one! But I guess I will find out more at the scan next week.

LTTC, Palmer, Daisii, Caz and Lola - sending hugs!

xxxx


----------



## daisii

Well, back from the scan. Baby is fine we are team blue; it is a boy!!!!! We are going to call him William. Here (I hope!) is the scan picture!!!!!

All well with baby, I have to have another scan at 36 weeks as the Placenta is lying very low next to the birth canal and if it doesn't move I will need a c-section. But as you all you ladies I'm sure can relate to..... I'll take that!!!!! A c-section wouldn't be my ideal, but I have to pinch myself everyday that I am pregnant, so a c-section is not a problem!!!!!!

Ok so can't work out how o upload an image!!!! Will work on that and get back to you all with the photo!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yomo - Oh hun I can understand how you feel, this ttc has been affecting my relationship also. I welcomed the break after my surgery because I was driving myself nuts. MRSJA is so right about needing a break.

MrsJA - will you call the dr to find out about the bleeding?

Daisii - oh congrats TEAM BLUE!!!!!!

Sarlar - how are you doing hun?


----------



## PalmerWife

daisii said:


> Well, back from the scan. Baby is fine we are team blue; it is a boy!!!!! We are going to call him William. Here (I hope!) is the scan picture!!!!!
> 
> All well with baby, I have to have another scan at 36 weeks as the Placenta is lying very low next to the birth canal and if it doesn't move I will need a c-section. But as you all you ladies I'm sure can relate to..... I'll take that!!!!! A c-section wouldn't be my ideal, but I have to pinch myself everyday that I am pregnant, so a c-section is not a problem!!!!!!
> 
> Ok so can't work out how o upload an image!!!! Will work on that and get back to you all with the photo!!!!!

YAYYYYYY CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Sarlar, I am holding my breath for you lady! Here's hoping the witch does NOT show as expected!
> She is refusing to leave my place, so maybe I am actually holding her down for you! ha ha... Keep us posted :hugs:
> 
> Lyndsey, I do know what you mean about losing yourself in LTTTC. It sounds weird, but after the IVF fail in June I actually felt relieved about the fact I would have to take a break for a couple of months. I started drinking wine with my husband again, and going out with the girls and doing all sorts of stuff I had stopped.
> 
> You're right about the need to draw a line somewhere, I think that's really true. Just promise me you'll do at least 1 frozen transfer first :) I really want you to get that baby!
> 
> All good with me. AF won't leave which is worrying me a bit cos I started estrogen yesterday and I am supposed to be growing a new lining, not still getting rid of this one! But I guess I will find out more at the scan next week.
> 
> LTTC, Palmer, Daisii, Caz and Lola - sending hugs!
> 
> xxxx

Thanks hun, I shall do it again if I get some frosties.

When do you start your treatment again? xx


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yomo - Oh hun I can understand how you feel, this ttc has been affecting my relationship also. I welcomed the break after my surgery because I was driving myself nuts. MRSJA is so right about needing a break.
> 
> MrsJA - will you call the dr to find out about the bleeding?
> 
> Daisii - oh congrats TEAM BLUE!!!!!!
> 
> Sarlar - how are you doing hun?

Thanks TTC you are both right I am thinking my dream hoilday to the maldives! lolxx


----------



## MrsJA

Daiisi, yayyyyy :happydance: a little boy - how perfect!! Congratulations honey!

Lyndsey, I'm actually doing my frozen transfer next week, so long as all goes to plan, and that this stupid bleeding stops! I'm hoping it'll be Thursday :)

TTC, thanks - and yes I think I will call him today if this continues. Hope you're well love.

Hope everybody has a good day!

PS Isi, what's news? Have you seen the FS yet? :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Well good luck hun I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## daisii

good luck MrsJA! fingers crossed the bleeding stops.


----------



## yomo

daisii said:


> good luck MrsJA! fingers crossed the bleeding stops.

Glad the scan went ok, team blue have you brought something blue today? Xx


----------



## sarlar

mrsja-hoping the bleeding stops soon.

daisi-congrats on team blue!!! so happy for you that baby is healthy:)

afm- called obgyn this am and they first thought i was pregnant because of all the spotting and the fact it had stopped yesterday morning and wanted me to go for a beta, but i said i am due today so i would wait till wednesday. of course, af showed up around noon. needless to say i am a total wreck along with in severe pain/cramps. i asked if they would up my dose since this has been three months at 50 mg wiht no results and my progesterones have been borderline at 10, 13, and now 11. but, my md is on vacation and no one is willing to overstep his boundaries so looks like i am back on 50 again. feel like there is no hope and dont even know if i want to take it. plus, his nurse told me the closest fs is over 2 hours away.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## daisii

yomo- nothing blue bought yet, though we had painted the baby's room yellow and blue!!!! Might go shopping later this week!

Sarlar so sorry about af, i'd keep pushing for a higher dosage! best of luck next month.


----------



## MrsJA

Sarlar, so sorry about AF honey... we all understand how disappointing it is.

Especially on those cycles where your body does something different and you're convinced you're pg (which is MOST cycles in my case..)

I agree you should change protocol. What cycle day are you supposed to start the next round? If I were you I'd just up it to 100 and figure it out with your doctor when he gets back. You don't have PCOS, so it's low risk.

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarlar

thanks ladies. yeah i would love to up my dose on my own but unfortunatley they only call in one months worth at at time so i have no extra to take! i am suppose to take days 5-9 but thinking of changing to 3-7??


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - sorry to hear about that...it is really disappointing. Do you think that the FS 2 hours away could everything over the phone....maybe ask your current fs office to fax over your file and see if he will up the dose? Then you can resume treatment with your current fs upon his return. Sometimes you have to be stern with these people, if that doesnt work, is there anyone else in your current FS office who is a dr. I mean how can this man go out of town and leave his patients hanging like this?

MRSJA - hows that bleeding?

yomo - how are you feeling today hun?

Isi -where are you?


----------



## yomo

I am feeling much better today thanks for asking, if i stress myself out then I am not going to give it a fair go am I. How are you? Those days are ticking away xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes you are right....so hard not to stress though b/c then you stress about not stressing....LOL...

Things are going well here, I head over next week for my 6 week check up...hopefully they will make sure all is well up there and then I can start ttc in october if all is good.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladys xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi caz, hope you are doing well!


----------



## sarlar

ttc- there are other doctors in his office of course. his nurse asked the doctor taking call if he would up my dose given the situation but he said no because i wasnt his patient and he didnt feel comfortable doing so. apparently my doctor didnt write in his progress note that he was planning on upping my dose at all and i have been ovulating so he isnt willing to up the dose. ah well, i am starting to have a much more pma about the situation. i have just decided that yes i am ovulating and i will just give it another go. i am also going to possibly start acupuncture. i started b-complex to hopefully eliminate the spotting as well. i was also thinking of changing the days i take to creat more folllies- what days do you guys think? i was thinking 2 -3 for a start date.


----------



## sarlar

made my first acupuncture appointment!! so excited. next week tuesday!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - ok sounds like you have a plan, I did my clomid from cd5-9...I guess 5-9 gives you a better egg quality but any earlier will give you more eggs....so if you take it earlier then you might get more eggs.....accupuncture sounds good! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## sarlar

think i will go with tomorrow for starting the clomid-will be days 3-7 then. will definatley let you ladies know how the acu goes. 

ttc-hopefully your appt goes super and you are ready to get back in the game soon!! 

mrs ja- did af go away yet??


----------



## MrsJA

Evening ladies!

Sarlar, good for you changing up the protocol. I am all for taking matters into your own hands. There is certainly no harm in trying 3-7. And good luck with the acupuncture too!

TTC, it's great you have your follow up scan next week. I will look forward to hearing about how things are going. Hope everything is healing up a treat. :hugs:

Yomo and Caz, hope you guys are good too!

AF left the building on Monday night so I am pumping that estrogen in and hoping I grow a good lining! I have a scan on Monday next week, and they'll decide then whether it's OK to transfer on Wednesday or Thursday - or maybe later.

Last cycle I did the lot - no coffee, no wine, organic food, acupuncture, chinese herbs, bed-rest - you name it! This cycle I am doing NONE of those things. So I guess we will just see what we end up with hey? You guys can consider me a test case, LOL!

lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Sorry for being MIA for a while.

Congrats on being Team :blue:, daisii!!!

I'm sooo excited for you, MrsJA! FET next week is super!! Wishing you all the very best!

So sorry about af, Sar! I pray this cycle works the charm for you!

TTC, tick tock tick tock :winkwink:. Just over a month till you can get the party started :happydance:

Lyndsey....blowing you lots of :kiss:

Caz....have you o'd yet? Good luck babes.

I'm seeing the another FS that was recommended to me, on Friday....so that I can compare with the FS I saw before my trip before making up my mind. Praying it all works out for us financially.....given our other commitments (his MBA, our house, etc.). But I'm hopeful October will still work for us. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsja - yeah, I have done that too...some months tryign to be healthy and then some months just doing whatever I want...seems less stressful when you are not freaking about everything you are putting in your mouth.

Sarlar - g/l hun let us know how it goes.

Isi - let us know how your appt goes. I have a fibroid question for you, as I know you ahve been through this. So I tried to have sex a few nights ago and afterward has horrible PMS cramping...is that normal? Is it just to early or do you think something is wrong?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

TTC, I remember we waited at least 6 weeks, but it did take a while to feel like normal....so yeah, the cramping is normal. But it shouldn't be too severe though....at least, not more painful than AF cramping.


----------



## ttcbaby117

No it was just like AF cramping...I really hope it goes away, this might hinder my ttc mission LOL....Thank you so much....it is so nice to have someone to bounce this off of.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Isi -Oh I meant to ask you about the IVF process.....will they do any additional testing because of your previous surgeries?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies isi not show yet hun have alook at my pics i thought i o on cd14 because my temps fit in with it but dont no
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0022.jpg
File size: 58.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarlar

caz-maybe oing twice?? i never opk after i get a negative after a positive so i dont know if the hormones fluctuate like that?

mrsja-ONE MORE WEEK!!! 

is-GL with the FS!

afm-started my clomid today. hopefully i get a bfp and can tell me OB he sucks and I do better ignoring his advice!! haha....


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks TTC. I am really hoping they don't have to run anymore tests, because I have had waaay too many of those. We already know my tubes are shite. I guess they might have to run a few, but I wll decline any of the more invasive ones :wacko:. And as for your cramping, it's normal. In a couple of days/weeks, you'll be as good as new :thumbup:

Caz, those look like very very positive OPKs. You definitely ovulated within the range. I'm sure you and your DH :sex: enough, so good luck catching that eggy hun.

Sar, yay for starting clomid again!! I pray that :bfp: is yours this cycle!!!


----------



## yomo

Caz - Your cycles are never text book are they lol just means you are gonna have to have 2 :sex: marathons lol

Sarlar -How are you? 

Isi - Let me know what happens 2morrow.

Afm my stupid washing machine broke down last night ( so it's shopping for a new one today.

I am on day 11 and no clomid this month and I'm having some really bizzare aching pains on my right side??? Wonder if this no meds and no stress cycle gets me my :bfp: as Jenny and Gail predicted! Wouldn't that be nice I wouldn't have to stick none of those nasty needles in me :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - woohoo I really hope the clomid works.

Isi - thanks for the help, I actually feel better today but DH has been put back on dry dock so that might be why.....Please let me know how things go when you see the FS.

Yomo - My first cycle off of clomid I had some aches and pains also. I think I read somewhere that the clomid matures some follicles that dont produce the eggs so they are already ahead of the rest on your next cycle...be prepared you might Ov early. I know I usually ov around cd 15 or 16 and my first cycle sans clomid I oved on cd12. You might also have some of the clomid s/e this cycle also. I hope you catch that egg this month on a natural cycle. It would be so wonderful!

afm - feeling better today...no cramping....phew...I was scared there for a bit!


----------



## sarlar

yomo-doing good. hooping for a bfp for ya au natural this cycle!!

ttc-glad the cramping stopped!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

Sarlar, good stuff starting the new clomid cycle! I hope that the change of days does what you need it to this time :hugs:

Lyndsey, I hope you get that natural BFP we all dream about too! Remind me when you're starting your IVF cycle.. it's some time in September right? (assuming of course you don't get that natural one this time around!)

TTC, sorry to hear about the painful BD, I really hope that eases up in time for when you guys want to start trying again.

Isi, I don't think you'll need any more tests hon. Your tubes get bypassed in IVF anyway, and there's nothing else diagnostically they need to be looking for. You got much planned for the weekend?

All good with me. I'm soooooo glad the week is over! I'm going to have a couple of wines tonight, I am so naughty, LOL! Really looking forward to the scan on Monday of course. What's a good lining thickness you think? I'm thinking 10mm but I might need to do some research.

Sending lots of love as usual girls, and babydust xxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all,

Good to see everyone is getting to exciting stages again!

On CD11 at the moment. Using my CBFM this month and it is still showing LOW. AF was late the last two cycles (after my MC) so maybe I am also ovulating late too. I have my next fertility appointment on the 16th sept so can't wait for this cycle to be over so I can start on the clomid again. 

Fingers crossed for everyone again this month..and BIG congrats to Dasii xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies :). Visit to the FS went great....DH and I sould be starting our assessment in 2 weeks....and hopefully, my drugs will start in October :thumbup:

Lyndsey, a natural :bfp: would be awesome!!!!!!! But just in case it's the clomid talking, you know what else is awesome?! You having only days to go to your :bfp: :happydance:. Either way, you are on your way to a :baby:

MrsJA, I told the FS this morning that I was absolutely not having any invasive test...and thankfully, they agreed. So they will only be scanning and checking my hormones. DH will also have an SA, so that's okay as well. Ooooh, a glass of wine....naughty naughty :winkwink:. But go on and have fun hun. Because after next week, it just might be a while till the next one.

TTC....the worst is over, hun. Your DH will be a happy bunny soon enough :winkwink:.... and then on to the joys of TTC!!!

Caz, Sar.....everyone.....blowing you loads of :dust:


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> Sarlar, good stuff starting the new clomid cycle! I hope that the change of days does what you need it to this time :hugs:
> 
> Lyndsey, I hope you get that natural BFP we all dream about too! Remind me when you're starting your IVF cycle.. it's some time in September right? (assuming of course you don't get that natural one this time around!)
> 
> TTC, sorry to hear about the painful BD, I really hope that eases up in time for when you guys want to start trying again.
> 
> Isi, I don't think you'll need any more tests hon. Your tubes get bypassed in IVF anyway, and there's nothing else diagnostically they need to be looking for. You got much planned for the weekend?
> 
> All good with me. I'm soooooo glad the week is over! I'm going to have a couple of wines tonight, I am so naughty, LOL! Really looking forward to the scan on Monday of course. What's a good lining thickness you think? I'm thinking 10mm but I might need to do some research.
> 
> Sending lots of love as usual girls, and babydust xxx

My meds are coming tomorrow and I start on the 5th Sept 10 days to go!!! 

Can you have some wine for me please! Good luck on Monday.

Isi How has it gone today?

TTC sorry about the painful BD I am sure nearer the time you shall be fine, maybe it was because you were a little tense.

Sarlar, Good luck with this cycle maybe the change of days will give you that BFP 

Sorry if I have missed anyone xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well and have a good weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJa - thanks, I think that it is a norm and I hope it goes away also! Enjoy that wine, I am not sure about what the thickness should be that is a good question, if you find out let me know! happy scanning on Monday!

Isi - good to hear you only have the scan and blood work! We are on a 2 week count down!!!

Yomo - great news!! Wow this is all happening so fast!

Caz - hope you are doing
well hun!
AFM - well no cramping today so I feel better, but wont be bding for till Isee the dr next week just to be on the safe side.


----------



## sarlar

ttc- glad you are feeling good! hopefully the appt goes well and you are back active wiht us !

caz-crazy about your opks still (saw on clomid club) how many days have you had them now?? what cd are you now?

yomo-i cant believe you are starting already!! so excited for you:)

is-hopefully the preivf stufff goes well- then we will have three ivf's going on here!!

kel-hoping you dont need that fs appointment in september!! bfp would be just right:)

mrsja- hope that lining is nice and thick and the scan goes wonderfully! cant wait for you to get into that 2ww and closer to a bfp!!

afm- one more clomid to go! not too exciting around my house. doing a bit of fall cleaning and packing. we are gonna be moving across country around december god willing i get a job (my dh got a job in wisconsin) we are debating if we should stop actively trying after this month because i will be switching jobs and insurances and have a lapse in my insurance. dont want to be preggers with no insuraNCE. plus i wont be able to continue right through the transition. sucks cause i hate to start all over with a new ob/fs once i move!! so, hoping this month is it and we will just deal with the insurance issue!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls dont no whats going on this cycle but heres the pics of them ff has put the cross h in again so that would make me 6dpo today
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0012.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Lyndsey wow, not long til you start down regulation! Are you doing birth control pill for the first part? 

Sarlar, that's a tough one with the move and the TTC. I know what you mean about timing.. I've been wanting to change jobs for a while now, but I have avoided it because I haven't wanted to miss out on my maternity leave by starting somewhere new. Here is hoping it all works out for you and that you either get that BFP or get that job!

TTC, glad your cramping has eased up :hugs: 

Isi, hope you had a great weekend honey - I think you should have a few wines too since you are starting IVF soon, lol!

Caz, I am not an OPK'er, so not sure what the deal is, but I hope it's something good!

So the scan today went really well. My endometrium is 10.6mm which is awesome, so it looks like my failure to give up coffee and wine didn't hurt me any! ha ha..

We are transferring our embryo on Thursday, so I've sorted out my diary at work to take Thursday and Friday off, so I can put my feet up and think pregnant thoughts. Fingers crossed ladies! 

Lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Sorry, forgot to say hi to Kel! 
Hope you are well honey and that you get that positive on your CBFM soon :hugs:


----------



## daisii

JA- Good luck for Thursday! Exciting times!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck on Thursday, Mrs JA. Totally love your new avatar!!!

Lyndsey, Caz, TTC, Sar, Mrs P, Daisii, Kel.....sending you all lots of :dust: today!


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Lyndsey wow, not long til you start down regulation! Are you doing birth control pill for the first part?
> 
> Sarlar, that's a tough one with the move and the TTC. I know what you mean about timing.. I've been wanting to change jobs for a while now, but I have avoided it because I haven't wanted to miss out on my maternity leave by starting somewhere new. Here is hoping it all works out for you and that you either get that BFP or get that job!
> 
> TTC, glad your cramping has eased up :hugs:
> 
> Isi, hope you had a great weekend honey - I think you should have a few wines too since you are starting IVF soon, lol!
> 
> Caz, I am not an OPK'er, so not sure what the deal is, but I hope it's something good!
> 
> So the scan today went really well. My endometrium is 10.6mm which is awesome, so it looks like my failure to give up coffee and wine didn't hurt me any! ha ha..
> 
> We are transferring our embryo on Thursday, so I've sorted out my diary at work to take Thursday and Friday off, so I can put my feet up and think pregnant thoughts. Fingers crossed ladies!
> 
> Lots of love and babydust xxx

Yipppee I hope Thursday is here before you know it babes.

Nope I am just starting straight away x


----------



## sarlar

MRSJA- cant wait for thursday!! already thinking sticky pregnant thoughts for you hun:)

have my first acupunture this afternoon and soooo excited!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!!

Thanks for your well wishes and support, it means a lot to me :hugs:

Sarlar, good luck with your first acupuncture session - write back and tell us how it goes!

Lyndsey, re your protocol - does that mean you're doing injections starting on the 10th? How exciting! What kind has the doctor got you on, and how many mg?

So, I started progesterone pessaries today - not many of you guys will know about these I guess, but they are another one of the fun things you get to do in IVF. You have to take them exactly 12 hours apart and then lie down for half an hour afterwards. Already annoying and it's only day 1 of these today!

Daisii, Kel, Caz, TTC hope you guys are good! xxxx


----------



## sarlar

mrsja- hopefullly the pessaries will be worth it when you get a bfp!!

had my first acupuncture session today. it was very interesting! we made a plan to have acupuncture 2xweek this month and see what happens. he said he usually likes do it four weeks but we will see! hopefully it brings great blood flow to my uterus and creates a great lining for babes!! i feel good so maybe it helped with that!!


----------



## daisii

JA- Good luck for tomorrow! Thought I'd wish you luck now as i'm off to a family wedding tomorrow and didn't want to forget!

Hope everyone else is good
x


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all,:kiss:

MrsJA - how exciting that you get your transfer TOMORROW! FX that this is a sticky one! I have a real good feeling about you this cycle hun! :hugs:

Sarlar - Glad the session went well, it's amazing how the body works!

Yomo, Dasii, TTC, Caz, Buttercup, Mrs P - Hope you are all well girlies :)

I am currently on CD16 and I got a PEAK this morning on my fertility moitor. :happydance: I need to make sure we BD tonight as after a 4 day marathon we did not BD last night. This did not make a difference last time I got PG so not too concerned! and if this does not work... I have my next fertility appointment (and start clomid again) TWO WEEKS TOMORROW!! Whoop!! :happydance:

After a lovely 6 weeks off work and some fantastic :shipw: I am back again next Monday. I feel fine about it to be honest and just hope that I can stay relaxed and not STRESSED! 

I have a spa day organised tomorrow so hoping that the relaxation does the trick!!!

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes and support, it means a lot to me :hugs:
> 
> Sarlar, good luck with your first acupuncture session - write back and tell us how it goes!
> 
> Lyndsey, re your protocol - does that mean you're doing injections starting on the 10th? How exciting! What kind has the doctor got you on, and how many mg?
> 
> So, I started progesterone pessaries today - not many of you guys will know about these I guess, but they are another one of the fun things you get to do in IVF. You have to take them exactly 12 hours apart and then lie down for half an hour afterwards. Already annoying and it's only day 1 of these today!
> 
> Daisii, Kel, Caz, TTC hope you guys are good! xxxx

I start on Sunday, getting really nervous about it all now! I hope everything goes ok for you 2morrow xx


----------



## yomo

dizzikel said:


> Hi all,:kiss:
> 
> MrsJA - how exciting that you get your transfer TOMORROW! FX that this is a sticky one! I have a real good feeling about you this cycle hun! :hugs:
> 
> Sarlar - Glad the session went well, it's amazing how the body works!
> 
> Yomo, Dasii, TTC, Caz, Buttercup, Mrs P - Hope you are all well girlies :)
> 
> I am currently on CD16 and I got a PEAK this morning on my fertility moitor. :happydance: I need to make sure we BD tonight as after a 4 day marathon we did not BD last night. This did not make a difference last time I got PG so not too concerned! and if this does not work... I have my next fertility appointment (and start clomid again) TWO WEEKS TOMORROW!! Whoop!! :happydance:
> 
> After a lovely 6 weeks off work and some fantastic :shipw: I am back again next Monday. I feel fine about it to be honest and just hope that I can stay relaxed and not STRESSED!
> 
> I have a spa day organised tomorrow so hoping that the relaxation does the trick!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day xx

Got my fingers crossed for you this cycle hun, a spa day is a great idea you enjoy every bit of it xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi lovely girls!!

Lyndsey, OMG so soon now! I hope you do OK with the injections - they are no big deal really. If all goes to plan, I guess you'll be doing egg collection in about 2 weeks?! 

Kel, it's great to hear you sounding so relaxed. And the spa day sounds fab! Good luck with the BD honey, you never know - this might be the one!

Daisii, Sarlar and Isi thanks so much for your well wishes, you are the best :hugs:

I'm officially on ET countdown, and sooooo excited. I hope my little snowbaby thaws out OK, that's the only real concern at this stage. You lose about 20% of embryos during the thaw.

Anyway, I will report back later ladies, hope you are all good!! xxxx


----------



## yomo

You may be able to help me, where abouts do you inject? 

So excited for you! Keep us posted xx


----------



## MrsJA

On the stomach, my love.

Just grab yourself a nice bit of fat, and go for it! You'll find the needle is quite fine so it goes in easily without too much fuss. Doesn't usually hurt :)

Did the nurses do a demo for you?

xxx


----------



## yomo

Thanks for that, nope they haven't shown me what to do which is worrying xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

The stomach shots are giving me the creeps :wacko:. I pray I'm able to get through them with no hassle.

On pins and needles for you, Mrs JA :hugs:. Can't wait to cheer you on in your 2ww :dance:


----------



## dizzikel

Good luck MrsJA.... we are thinking of you xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks lovely Kel :hugs:

So, I have one gorgeous looking 9 celled embryo on board - hurrah!! :happydance: 
The thaw went really well.. not only did our embie survive the thaw, but it multiplied from a 4 cell (which is how many it was when we froze it) overnight. So he/she must be a little fighter :) 

Feels a bit surreal... 

Is it wrong that I am already comfort eating even though I am not actually pg yet? LOL!

How is everybody else doing??

PS - don't worry about the needles ladies. It sounds bad, but once you do the first one you'll see it's actually fine xxxx


----------



## sarlar

MrsJa- YYAAAAYYYY!!!! Fingers crossed big time. Now stay home, relax, and take care of that baby!!! I have such positive feelings about his time. I think it will be your bfp!!


----------



## yomo

So pleased the little fighter is aboard. Put ya feet up and relax hunny! Got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you lots of :hugs: Mrs JA. YAY being PUPO!!!


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Thanks lovely Kel :hugs:
> 
> So, I have one gorgeous looking 9 celled embryo on board - hurrah!! :happydance:
> The thaw went really well.. not only did our embie survive the thaw, but it multiplied from a 4 cell (which is how many it was when we froze it) overnight. So he/she must be a little fighter :)
> 
> Feels a bit surreal...
> 
> Is it wrong that I am already comfort eating even though I am not actually pg yet? LOL!
> 
> How is everybody else doing??
> 
> PS - don't worry about the needles ladies. It sounds bad, but once you do the first one you'll see it's actually fine xxxx

Hi Hun! :hugs:

Congrats on being PUPO! :happydance::happydance: Great news that it multiplied too! Put your feet up and get eating hun!!

I got a PEAK on my CBFM yesterday and this morning so I am in the LOVELY 2week wait with you....oh the joys!!! I have already had shooting pains in my boobies and feel strange. I just know that this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever but have our next fertility appointment the day AF is due! I have decided to go and get the clomid.... I don't want to tempt fate. Fingers crossed I won't need it though xx

Hope everyone else is doing well. I start back at work next monday so may be a little quiet, I am going to give myself a goal of checking B&B at least once per day (so I can obsess about my symptoms lol!)

Check up on you all later 

Kel xx


----------



## MrsJA

Thanks for the messages ladies, it is greatly appreciated :hugs::hugs:

Kel, welcome to the 2WW! I hope you don't end up needing that clomid or the FS appointment! And good luck with the return to work too :)

Sarlar, what's been happening? Are you getting close to your ov date now, honey?? 

Lyndsey, Isi and TTC hope you guys are gearing up for a nice weekend! xxx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Thanks for the messages ladies, it is greatly appreciated :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kel, welcome to the 2WW! I hope you don't end up needing that clomid or the FS appointment! And good luck with the return to work too :)
> 
> Sarlar, what's been happening? Are you getting close to your ov date now, honey??
> 
> Lyndsey, Isi and TTC hope you guys are gearing up for a nice weekend! xxx

How are you feeling today hun?

I am so glad it's Friday yipppppeeee x


----------



## sarlar

mrsja, kel, and yomo- all in the 2ww!! YIPPEE!!! 

afm, still no positive opk. i am hoping a positive around cd14 (that would coincide with the last months positives and the change in dates i took them) we will see!! GOING in for my second acupuncture today!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all glad its the weekend xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Yep, happy weekend ladies - I hope you are all having a nice, relaxing one!

There are a few of us in the 2WW at the moment aren't there? I have my fingers crossed, Lyndsey and Kel for some beautiful BFP's for you guys!

Sarlar, good luck with the OPK's the next few days.. maybe your acupuncture session today will get things moving :)

Not much to report at my end - no symptoms except that I have been really hungry... but as we all know I am a bit of a pig, LOL! 

Caz and Isi, hope you guys are good.

lots of love and babydust xxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well. I had a lovely relaxing spa day yesterday but have been feeling a little odd since Thursday...I will explain. 

So symptoms: 
I started feeling strange on Thursday afternoon and a little sicky at my mums when she was cooking tea. Started with a headache yesterday morning...which turned into a migraine in the afternoon (Could not finish a cup of tea - very unlike me)...then at about 5pm I started throwing up! :( My friend had eaten the same as me so could not have been the food! On our way home I was sick again! I got home at about 7pm and went straight to bed... woke at 7am this morning still feeling sicky! My nipples have been sore the past few days and have had twinges in my lower left womb area. Think I am going crazy!!!!!

I just know this is going to be a long 2 weeks 

How are you cycle buddies: Lyndsey, Mrsja, Yomo

Caz: Good to see you checking in! Hope you are all well!

Sarlar: Hope you Ov soon so you can get on with the marathon xx

Much love to all and enjoy the rest of the weekend :)

Kel xx


----------



## sarlar

sounding good kel!! any weird feelings are good most of the times! keep battling through the sticky feeling and hopefully in the end will be a bfp!! 

hope all rest of ladies are surviving the 2ww and/or prepping for ivf!! seems like the popular around here!! 

yesterday i had a darker opk so i think i am on the way. we'll see!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope you all well and enjoying the weekend xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Ladies - just trying to catch up! I have been traveling...had to pick up my MIL from Florida and bring her home after her pelvis surgery. I got to see my dr and she says I am healing nicely and all my pains are normal (you were right Isi)....well she wants me to wait for my November cycle to start trying which is a month more than I thought but I am ok with that.

Yomo - So you have already started the IVF drugs? fxed for you hun!

Isi - how are you doing hun...almost time for your IVF right?

Sarlar - So we are oving tomorrow I hope????

Dizz - sounds like great symptoms...are you really 2 dpo right now?

MrsJA - wonderful fighter!!!! I am so excited and feel so positive about this cycle for you! When is the testing day?

caz - hi hun, how are you doing these days?

hello to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## sarlar

ttc- glad to hear everything is great and you will be ready to fully join us again in november!! 

kel- yeah what dpo are you?? i know your ticker was off....

afm, got a big dark positive opk/smiley face today!! so expecting O within the next day or two. gonna get busy HOPEFULLY today and tomorrow:) almost ready to join you ladies in the dreaded 2ww!!


----------



## dizzikel

Evening ladies,

It has been very quiet on here all weekend... hope you are all ok!

TTC/ Sarlar: I am on CD20 so 4DPO... I checked my symptoms from when I was pg last time and I am spot on...was feeling really hot earlier and now having cramping pains! I am trying not to get my hopes up!

TTC: Good luck for when to start trying again... I am sure you will be fine hun.
Sarlar: Yippee you got a SMILEY FACE :) Enjoy the marathon as you will be with us soon obsessing about symptoms lol. 

Mrsja: Hope you are feeling well and keeping positive :)

Well I am back to work tomorrow after having 6 weeks off! Feeling slightly stressed about it already but I really cannot afford to TBH. It is my goal this week to stay happy and positive about EVERYTHING! 

Kel xxx


----------



## sarlar

oohhh sounds good. fingers crossed kel. if i recall, you are not an early tester....so i am assuming you are planning on testing when af is due?

afm- HOLY O PAIN!! bad on both the left and right sides as well as my back. hoping this means i am popping out strong little eggies like crazy!! it is 2300 here so i am assuming i should still count my O day as tomorrow even though i feel it now?


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> oohhh sounds good. fingers crossed kel. if i recall, you are not an early tester....so i am assuming you are planning on testing when af is due?
> 
> afm- HOLY O PAIN!! bad on both the left and right sides as well as my back. hoping this means i am popping out strong little eggies like crazy!! it is 2300 here so i am assuming i should still count my O day as tomorrow even though i feel it now?

Hi hun,

Nope I won't be testing early... will just wait for AF to show on the 16th or not! 

Great that you can feel the ovulation..I don't think it really matters when you count from as long as you know within 2 days of when you ov. 

I didn't sleep much at all last night, feeling every twinge in my body. Got to get ready for work now so hopefully that will keep my mind of it.

Kel x


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls!

TTC, so great to see you back! I'm glad to hear things are moving along and you're healing like you need to.... even if it is another month now before you can start.

Sarlar hurray for your +OPK! :happydance: Awesome news! Welcome to the 2WW lady!

Kel, it's all sounding really positive for you! Keep us posted with your symptoms and good luck for the first day back at school. If you test at 14 DPO I think you'll be testing on the same day as me- the 16th right??

Lyndsey, Isi and Caz, hope you guys are good!

I had a great weekend and am doing my best at 4 days past transfer NOT to obsess! I have a ridiculous craving for eggs, and I am quite tired but other than that there's not a huge amount to report.

Sending everybody a truckload of babydust xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks TTC....and welcome back :hugs:. I told you not to worry :D. November is only 4 weeks after October, so it will be here before you know it. Well, it's almost time for my IVF assessment (for them to run all their tests, etc.). It's supposed to be on Day 2 of my next period, which starts on Friday. But I've been cramping, so hoping it starts earlier so I can get started with this thing already :haha:

Mrs JA.....praying majorly for you!! How many days off do you have? I pray this 2ww speeds right by :hugs:

Lyndsey...sending you lots of hugs.

Caz, Sar, Kel, everyone.....have a great Monday....and happy holidays to our American friends!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - yipee for a strong OV...hopefully we have tons of eggys that popped out!

Dizz - sending some PMA hun! 

Mrsja - So when do you go back for testing? I have everything so tightly crossed for you that I am sore...LOL

Isi - oh well then come on AF.....Let us know how it all goes!

Well I am back to my workout schedule again. It is nice to be able to work out again.


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> TTC, so great to see you back! I'm glad to hear things are moving along and you're healing like you need to.... even if it is another month now before you can start.
> 
> Sarlar hurray for your +OPK! :happydance: Awesome news! Welcome to the 2WW lady!
> 
> Kel, it's all sounding really positive for you! Keep us posted with your symptoms and good luck for the first day back at school. If you test at 14 DPO I think you'll be testing on the same day as me- the 16th right??
> 
> Lyndsey, Isi and Caz, hope you guys are good!
> 
> I had a great weekend and am doing my best at 4 days past transfer NOT to obsess! I have a ridiculous craving for eggs, and I am quite tired but other than that there's not a huge amount to report.
> 
> Sending everybody a truckload of babydust xxx

Hi hun, :kiss:

Yep... I will be testing on the 16th Sept! FX for both of us! Strange about your cravings lol

Today has been ok at work ... glad the first day over :) My only symptom is white creamy cm! 

Hope everyone else is ok, great to see people back online after a quiet weekend. 

Kel xxxxx


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey Ladies - just trying to catch up! I have been traveling...had to pick up my MIL from Florida and bring her home after her pelvis surgery. I got to see my dr and she says I am healing nicely and all my pains are normal (you were right Isi)....well she wants me to wait for my November cycle to start trying which is a month more than I thought but I am ok with that.
> 
> Yomo - So you have already started the IVF drugs? fxed for you hun!
> 
> Isi - how are you doing hun...almost time for your IVF right?
> 
> Sarlar - So we are oving tomorrow I hope????
> 
> Dizz - sounds like great symptoms...are you really 2 dpo right now?
> 
> MrsJA - wonderful fighter!!!! I am so excited and feel so positive about this cycle for you! When is the testing day?
> 
> caz - hi hun, how are you doing these days?
> 
> hello to everyone else!!!!!

Yep started on Sunday :happydance: thanks for the crossed fingers!

Glad the hospital put you at ease, you need to get back to 100% before you start that baby dancing again! lol xx


----------



## yomo

sarlar said:


> oohhh sounds good. fingers crossed kel. if i recall, you are not an early tester....so i am assuming you are planning on testing when af is due?
> 
> afm- HOLY O PAIN!! bad on both the left and right sides as well as my back. hoping this means i am popping out strong little eggies like crazy!! it is 2300 here so i am assuming i should still count my O day as tomorrow even though i feel it now?

Hope you got loads of baby dancing done over the last few days! xx


----------



## yomo

dizzikel said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> It has been very quiet on here all weekend... hope you are all ok!
> 
> TTC/ Sarlar: I am on CD20 so 4DPO... I checked my symptoms from when I was pg last time and I am spot on...was feeling really hot earlier and now having cramping pains! I am trying not to get my hopes up!
> 
> TTC: Good luck for when to start trying again... I am sure you will be fine hun.
> Sarlar: Yippee you got a SMILEY FACE :) Enjoy the marathon as you will be with us soon obsessing about symptoms lol.
> 
> Mrsja: Hope you are feeling well and keeping positive :)
> 
> Well I am back to work tomorrow after having 6 weeks off! Feeling slightly stressed about it already but I really cannot afford to TBH. It is my goal this week to stay happy and positive about EVERYTHING!
> 
> Kel xxx

Hope your first day went ok hun, was thinking of you xx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening girls!
> 
> TTC, so great to see you back! I'm glad to hear things are moving along and you're healing like you need to.... even if it is another month now before you can start.
> 
> Sarlar hurray for your +OPK! :happydance: Awesome news! Welcome to the 2WW lady!
> 
> Kel, it's all sounding really positive for you! Keep us posted with your symptoms and good luck for the first day back at school. If you test at 14 DPO I think you'll be testing on the same day as me- the 16th right??
> 
> Lyndsey, Isi and Caz, hope you guys are good!
> 
> I had a great weekend and am doing my best at 4 days past transfer NOT to obsess! I have a ridiculous craving for eggs, and I am quite tired but other than that there's not a huge amount to report.
> 
> Sending everybody a truckload of babydust xxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you are ok hun and enjoying that lovely 2 ww xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!!

Isi, I will do a little rain dance for your AF! I hope she shows up fast so you can get this show on the road!

Lyndsey, you've started - that's awesome hon!:happydance: How are you going with the injections?? And when will you have your first scan? I'm so excited for you!

Kel, glad to hear the first day back was problem free and hope you're not 2WW obsessing too much! :)

TTC, it's always great to get back on track with the workout schedule isn't it? I'm taking it easy in the gym this week, but I'm still going.. just doing a very cruisy bit of stationary bike. I miss sweating on the elliptical though!

Sarlar, is it 1 or 2 DPO for you today? How you feeling about this cycle?

As for me... tired, huge boobs, sore back, and thirsty. All the same stuff. I feel exactly like I did last cycle - I'm not sure if it's a good thing or a bad thing. 9 days til testing....

lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL.....that rain dance would be much appreciated, Mrs JA :D. Silly cramping has subsided today, so she might show on Friday as planned after all.....and not earlier. Gosh, I can't wait!!!

I'm praying for you with all my heart, Mrs JA. :hugs:

TTC, Lyndsey, Sar, Caz, Kel.....kisses to everyone!


----------



## sarlar

Hi everyone!!

Is- hope she shows ups soon. funny how when we want her she doesnt wanna come and when we dont she always shows up!!

kel- glad to hear you are back to work. help take your mind off the tww:)

mrsja- keep taking it easy!! cant wait till you and kel can test!!

yomo-glad to hear you are on your IVF journey!! 

afm, managed to BD the day before positiive opk, the day of, and the day after as well as a couple days before positive opk. I am considering myself 1 dpo today. had acu again and i started reacting to the needles in my legs only-swollen itchy and they bled when pulled. my doc says this could be a good sign as those sites are major pathways for hormones so i am hoping he is right!! so the tww really begins! as far as how i am feeling, physically i just feel normal. have some achy sides-thinking sore ovaries haha. other than that nothing! i never really feel anything this early though so same as always. emotionally, trying to not focus too much on it. being my fourth cycle, i have kinda learned not to expect anything although i am always hopeful!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sarlar - congrats on being int he tww!

Yomo - exciting days, how are you doing on all the meds?

Isi - Ok well Friday cant come fast enough!

MrsJA - Great symptoms!!!!! I cant wait till you test!


----------



## dizzikel

Evening girls,

Good to see that everyone is progressing well with everything :) I have had a bit of a strange day really. I think it has hit me today that I won't be going on Maternity leave as soon as I thought....was quite emotional this afternoon when I got home. Chatted with DH who understands why I was a little upset. If you remember I had decided to hand in my notice two days before I found out that I was pg... then said that I would stay as it did not seem sensible. I'm really sorry to go on... I just feeling a bot crappy! Thinking positively, I suppose, on CD22 of my April cycle I was also very emotional so MAYBE it is a SIGN! lol

Mrsja: Hope you are ok... make sure you keep on taking it easy! I'm not obsessing too MUCH but have been totally knackered for the past few days. 

Sarlar: BD plan sounded good! Welcome to the crazy 2WW!

Isi, Yomo, TTC, Lyndsey, Caz - hope you guys are all good!

Kel xxx


----------



## sarlar

hey kel, sorry hun you had a bad day. that must have been difficult. hoping today is better and you soon get a bfp so you can plan a new maternity leave:) ..... and these emotions are pregger related!! thinking of you lady!!


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Isi, I've got that rain dance going right now - lol! Here's hoping the :witch: shows up on schedule tomorrow! 

Sarlar, welcome to the 2WW! I'm the same as you, I'm hopeful every cycle... I've given up trying not to be, I am a natural optimist :) I hope it pays off for both of us in the end!

Kel, sorry to hear about the bad day at work. Hopefully you'll get that BFP soon and you'll be able to dial down the care factor on work a couple of notches, and just wait it out til your mat leave.

TTC and Lyndsey, sending big hugs :hugs:

I've hit the halfway mark ladies - one more week to go! I've been really busy at work, which has been awesome as far as making the time go quickly. I have a sneaking suspicion that next week is going to drag, but here's hoping....

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## daisii

Hi all, just dropping in to say thinking of you all and fingers crossed for all of you in the 2WW, seems to be getting near to the testing time again for many! 

Kel: first week back always horrendous. Hopefully you will be planning maternity leave soon and you can let all the 'new initiatives' wash over you!!!

JA: fingers crossed for your little fighter.

Sarler: fingers crossed for you, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

everyone else hope you are all ok.

as for me and baby William, had midwife appointment today. All well with us both. He has become a proper little wriggler of late, and I can't focus on any work when he is moving it's still so surreal and amazing at the same time!! Can't wait for everyone of you to join the 'storky side'
x


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Daiisi - thanks for stopping by! Wow, little William is 22 weeks and wriggling, that's sooooooo awesome!:hugs: I'm glad you are both keeping well honey.

Lyndsey, how are you doing on your stims? Have you had your first scan yet?

Sarlar and Kel, got any interesting symptoms for us?:)

TTC and Isi, sending big hugs your way and hope you have some weekend fun planned.

I'm counting down the days, which as predicted are starting to drag a little now. I keep waking up crazy early and have to sit here staring at B&B at 4 in the morning - lol! Only 6 days to go!

xxxx


----------



## sarlar

daisii- nice to see you and hear baby and mom are doing good! IT IS crazy you are already 22 weeks and he has a name now!!! that has gone by way fast:) 

mrsja- ahhh 6 more days....cant go fast enough!! any symptoms for you to report?

i am only 3 dpo so not really symptoms spotting yet. feel pretty normal so we will see. i did find out i got the job...1000 miles away!! my dh wont be able to join me till december so looks like this is really our last month actively ttc. kinda sucks.... is it too much to ask for a new job and a baby in the same week??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - oh six days, Hun i am counting with ya!

Daisii - so wonderful of you to stop by and awesome to hear all is going well with you and William!

Sarlar - Oh wow that is a huge move, congrats on the job....

nothing new here, except that my af showed up right on time....great sign that my cycle is doing well after the surgery! I have one more af before I can start ttc, I cant wait!!!!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Thanks for your support while I wait it out!

Jeez I had a crappy day today... I've been doing really well so far, in terms of coping with the hormones, but today was a different story!
I slept really badly last night too, which doesn't help.

Anyway, I was in my boss's office, running him through some numbers for a business case and he kept saying "now can you get this, and that and find this out, and do that..." (He is a bit of a pain my boss, he never just says "yes, that's fine.")

I have NO time to do any of the things he was asking for... I got so annoyed I almost jumped over the desk and strangled him with my bare hands. (This is not like me girls, I am usually super calm!)

So I managed not to kill him, but I was extremely rude and snappy, and THEN I almost burst into tears! I wondered if he noticed I was about to cry? He is not very sensitive my boss.

Anyway, this is what happens when you take crazy amount of synthetic estrogen and progesterone I guess. I am probably going to have to apologise on Monday too :dohh:

Hope you guys are off to a better start this weekend than I am!!

Sending you all lots of love :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Sarlar - congrats on the new job honey!!!!

They say good news comes in twos and threes, so maybe you WILL get that BFP as well! My fingers are crossed, as always :hugs:

TTC, great news that the :witch: showed up right on schedule. That's got to be a really good sign. 

xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies ttc whooppp af showe hun afm got my fs appointment on the 5 oct xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG MrsJA, I am like that a few days before my af anyway, i could even imagine how much worse it could be if I had to take those drugs and though I am sure at the time you really wanted to kill him it is good you realize it is the hormones. I am sure even if he did realize your mood swings he probably wont want to talk about it again. Men tend to be like that!

caz - g/l at the FS hun, what do you think they will recommend?


----------



## daisii

Sarler: congrats on the new Job. exciting stuff! Lets hope you get a BFP as well, then it really will be a week to remember!

And you are right about the time passing quickly. Can't believe this thread and its predecessor have been running for 23 weeks now! In some ways it feels like no time at all and yet in others I feel like we have all been on here forever!

Hope everyone else is ok, not long until testing for many!!!!!


----------



## sarlar

mrsja- hoping you are feeling better!! hopefully all these emotions are gonna mean bfp!! i am sure your boss understands...you are a female afterall....we deserve meltdowns once in a while!!


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Good to see everyone is well! 

Mrsja: I have been a complete emotional wreck all week too...it must be the hormones wizzing round, don't worry about it! Fingers x that this is a good sign for you.

Dasii: Good to see everything is going well with you both.

TTC: Glad the cycle seems to be back to normal.

Sarlar: Hope you are doing good!

Caz: Good to see you popping back to say hi!

Well, I am now on CD26 and the next few days really can't go fast enough for me. I can't believe how fast the past 3 months has gone since my mc and that I am back there again on Thursday. AF is also due on Thursday..so it should be an eventful day. I have been having LOADS of symptoms for the past week, very similar to the last time I was pg (even down to the day). I have been keeping a note of symptoms so should I get a BPF this week I can post them on here. I did a ov test last night as I know they can show pg and got a very faint 2nd line. I am so paranoid that I did not know that I was pg that I have become totally obsessed with weeing on sticks! lol I feel that if I get a BFP - then WONDERFUL! and if not... I get to start clomid again (with extra tracking)...which I know works! WIN-WIN

Anyway off to relax and obsess a little more.

Kel xx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

TTC and Sarlar, thanks for sympathizing with my hormonal outburst! I am such a nut - LOL!

Kel, I hear you on the wait. Only 4 more sleeps for me! I am a lot like you this cycle I think. I am quite convinced that I am pg and I have EVERY symptom under the sun... which generally means that I am setting myself up for a massive fall!! I really hope that's not the case, but only Thursday's blood test will tell.

It's awful the wait for that phone call. I will be a quivering mess by the time they get back to me. I'm almost tempted to POAS to spare myself the pain, but I think I am even more phobic about that!

Isi, how you doing lovely? Has AF turned up now??

Hope everyone else is doing good xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> TTC and Sarlar, thanks for sympathizing with my hormonal outburst! I am such a nut - LOL!
> 
> Kel, I hear you on the wait. Only 4 more sleeps for me! I am a lot like you this cycle I think. I am quite convinced that I am pg and I have EVERY symptom under the sun... which generally means that I am setting myself up for a massive fall!! I really hope that's not the case, but only Thursday's blood test will tell.
> 
> It's awful the wait for that phone call. I will be a quivering mess by the time they get back to me. I'm almost tempted to POAS to spare myself the pain, but I think I am even more phobic about that!
> 
> Isi, how you doing lovely? Has AF turned up now??
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good xxxxxxx

Hi hun,
I know exactly how you feel ..but remember you are PUPO so that fact that you have lots of symptoms is fab news. Don't think I will hold out not testing this cycle so will see how I am feeling Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Enjoy your sunday xx


----------



## sarlar

kel, mrsja- cant cant cant wait for you to test!!! bfp-ish thoughts for sure!! 

i am also going thoroughly insane. no real symptoms other than some mild af like cramps. 6 dpo today. four more days till i will probably test. ugh ugh ugh.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow all you ladies are in the tww together it is wonderful! I will have great news from you all throughout next week! I have great PMA for you all this cycle, as I think this forum will get graduated in the next couple fo months to bump buddies! Let me know if any of you test early!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Mrs JA....it's totally understandable to be emotional...with all those hormones raging. So very happy that your 2ww is drawing to a close soon. I pray for only the best outcome :hugs:. 

TTC.....yay for having only 1 more cycle before TTC. So very happy for you.

Congrats on the job Sar!

Glad you have an FS appointment, Caz. Wishing you all the very best.

Ever the party pooper, AF didn't arrive in time for me to have IVF assessment on Saturday :nope:. She chose to land Sunday morning. No worries....have my appointment scheduled for tomorrow, so I can FINALLY get this show on the road.

Hope everyone is great! Looking forward to some :bfp:s here soon!


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Isi, hurrah for AF turning up!:happydance: Totally annoying that she arrived late and made you miss your appointment, but at least she is here now. I can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow!

TTC and Sarlar, thanks for being on my cheer-squad; you guys are great! TTC, I'm looking forward to returning the favour when it's your turn soon!
Sarlar, I do hear you on the wait - it's the worst!

Kel, what are you thinking about a possible test? Still going to have a go tomorrow or on Wednesday?

So I had a nice, chilled out weekend, but I am super, SUPER hormonal and cranky today! I've had a headache for about a week non-stop, so that isn't helping. I am literally like a bear with a sore head - LOL! I really hope this qualifies as an early pg sign, otherwise this is no good at all!

Lyndsey and Caz, hope you guys are well!

Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## PalmerWife

MRS. JA AND KEL,

XX fingers for you two!!!! 

isi- yay, finally a step in the right direction.

Sarlar- how did you feel after all your acupuncture?? did it seem to help?


----------



## dizzikel

Hi girls,

Just been to the loo and it looks like AF has turned up - two days early....i'm DEVASTATED because I was convinced that I was pg this month. Just got a negative test too! The only thing I can hold on to is the fact that I have my next FS appointment on Thursday so should be able to start clomid again straight away.... well that was the plan last time I went. 

Fingers crossed for Mrsja and Sarlar in the 2WW!

Kel xxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Oh Kel... I'm so sorry hon :hugs::hugs:

I know exactly what you mean about being convinced you were pg this month. It happens to me time and time again... it's awful.

I'm really glad your FS appointment is so soon. I'm sure it will help ease the disappointment if you are able to get started back on the clomid straight away.

Sending you lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yomo

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for the witch hun, hopefully clomid shall do it's
trick again.

MrsJa only 2 more days for you till testing is that right?? Got everything crossed for you! 

How is everyone else? Good I hope xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi - how did it all go with the Fs?

MrsJA - of course hun that is what we are here for, I hope these are all pg symptoms also! I cant wait to hear about your BFP!

Yomo - how is everything going with IVF....are you on any drugs now?

kel - so sorry hun! Onwards and upward, thursday is 2 days away!!!!!

afm - well DH just booked a vacation to the mountains in upstate New York, i cant wait to go. It is for my bday. we were to start ttc on this trip but being that I have to wait that extra month it will just be for fun!!


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> isi - how did it all go with the Fs?
> 
> MrsJA - of course hun that is what we are here for, I hope these are all pg symptoms also! I cant wait to hear about your BFP!
> 
> Yomo - how is everything going with IVF....are you on any drugs now?
> 
> kel - so sorry hun! Onwards and upward, thursday is 2 days away!!!!!
> 
> afm - well DH just booked a vacation to the mountains in upstate New York, i cant wait to go. It is for my bday. we were to start ttc on this trip but being that I have to wait that extra month it will just be for fun!!

Hi ttcbaby, yep started my drugs going for my first scan next tuesday and hopefully I can start my stimming.

Fab news on the vacation, it shall be great for you to relax and chill out, ready for your fresh start you deserve it Hun xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Yomo....that is great news, you are moving forward. I will have my fxed for great results next tuesday!


----------



## sarlar

sorry kel!! i hate those months.... GL at your appointment!! at least we know the clomid works for you!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sarlar when you testing?


----------



## sarlar

Trying to wait till 10 dpo so a couple more days. Am only 8dpo today so. ..


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Kel, hope you're feeling OK my love, been thinking of you :hugs:

Sarlar, what's happening on symptom-watch? Only a couple more days honey!

TTC, your holiday sounds fab! The DH and I STILL haven't managed to book ours yet, but we are definitely going to over the next couple of weeks.

Lyndsey, yay you are nearly at the end of down reg - that's great!:happydance: I will look forward to hearing how your scan goes next Tuesday.

Isi, I'm loving the new profile pic, you look hot lady!!

Palmer, hope you and the bean are doing good and thanks for thinking of us :)

OK so TOMORROW IS THE DAY girls!!! Blood test at 7:45, phone call around lunchtime.

I have butterflies in my tummy thinking about that wait. Here's hoping the next time I post it is with some good news.

Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi my lovelies!

Thanks Mrs JA, and good luck tomorrow hun :hugs:. Will be thinking of you.

TTC, it went okay. Just got bloodwork done. Will continue next week. Aww, that holiday sounds so sweet. Have fun sweetie.

Lyndsey, blowing kisses your way.

So sorry about AF, Kel.

Thanks Palmer :hugs:. Hope you and the baby are doing great :flower:

Caz....how are ya?

Hope everyone else is great!!!


----------



## sarlar

mrs ja- i CANT wait till tomorrow! you have such willlpower i would have poas about 5 times by now!!! DYING TO hear your bpf news:)

symptom wise- lotsa pimples...yuck... some af cramps but they seemed to have almost disappeared now, bbs starting to be sore yesterday. still lotsa cm whitish yellow. also have had stuffy nose. all things i know i have had in the past months. really dont get excited until i see that second line!! (HAS NEVER HAPPENED!!)


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls hope your all well today isi ok hunnie and you xxxxxxx


----------



## daisii

Good luck JA!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Hiya all,

Well you know I said I thought AF had arrived last night...had a small amount of spotting when I wiped once. Well...I have had nothing since! I'm confused. Not due on until tomorrow really anyway so I think I will just do a test in the morning before my FS appointent. What do you all think? I did a test last night which was -tive!

Thanks to EVERYONE for your support! You are all fab!

I will let you know if the witch arrives in full force.... 

Kel xx


----------



## daisii

still hope Kel! I have everything crossed for you! good luck in the morning:flower:


----------



## yomo

Fingers crossed for kel and mrsja xx


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Girls!

Good luck Mrsja....gotta get one BFP this cycle!!!!! I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck kel hun xxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

well kel, could have been implantation. plus you spotted last time too!! FX it means BFP! if it was implant it takes 2-3 days to show!! hoping af stays away!

GL mrs ja!!


----------



## MrsJA

Girls... I got my BFP!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!!

It does not feel real at all! I just cannot believe it. I POAS'ed this afternoon after the nurse called with my beta results, just to make sure - lol! And there it was - a blazing second line!

I've gotta do another blood test on Sunday to make sure my beta doubles, but I am oooooooooover the moon!

Gonna tell DH in about 10 minutes when he walks in the door!

lots of love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## yomo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am so so so so so happy for you! Congrats xxxxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

YYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! 

I just knew this fighter was gonna be it!! I am so so so happy for you darling!!Here is more special emoticon crazy for you! Congrats mommy:)

:wacko::baby::happydance::thumbup::bfp::crib::yellow::cake::laugh2::mamafy::yipee::headspin::icecream::juggle::fool::football::saywhat::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I am just soooooo over the moon for you, Mrs JA :hugs: :hugs:

Congrats sweetie. You more than deserve this! Wishing a very h&h 8+ months ahead!


----------



## lola13

Jess - Thrilled, thrilled, thrilled for your good news!!!!!!!!!!!! Massive congratulations :)


----------



## daisii

Woohoo!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

SO HAPPY for you JA! WOW! I couldn't wait to get home to log on and hear your news! Fantastic! 

I am SO excited for you! Go and celebrate with a big non-alcoholic beverage!!!!!!


----------



## PalmerWife

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!! that is soooooo incredible. soooo happy for you! Now eat lots and take care of that baby!!!!


----------



## daisii

Congrats again JA! I am so happy I had to show your post to my husband!!!!! he was all "AWWWW, That's great!" 

PW, can't believe you're in second tri now!! hope all is going well with you!


----------



## dizzikel

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS MRSJA....YOU SOOOOOO DESERVE A BFP! :happydance::yipee::headspin::friends:


----------



## dizzikel

Hey LOLA!!! Just spotted you on.... I hope you are ok my lovely!!xxxxxx


----------



## sarlar

tested bfn this morning at 10 dpo. thinking i will wait now till 12 or 13. not too positive anymore but hey it will be fine either way with the job move now this month. we will see!


----------



## sarlar

kel- did a proper af arrive?


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> kel- did a proper af arrive?

Hi hun,

Still time to get your BFP so I will keep my fingers crossed!

Yes AF did arrive, SPOT ON, this morning - so I start clomid again tomorrow. I wasn't going to say anything on here today as I didn't want to put a dampener on things but I am pretty gutted! 

Might have a break from here... have not decided yet!

Kel x


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Thank you SO much for your kind words, it means the world to me. :)

I don't know what I would have done without you guys this year. I will DEFINITELY be hanging around until all of you get your BFP's... there will be no woman left behind!!!

Kel and Sarlar, sorry to hear about the BFN's ladies....

Sending you all a truckload of love xxxxxx


----------



## lola13

Hi everyone,

Well quick update from me...

I'm still waiting on my first AF after the d&c. It's been 6+ weeks now and I have no idea where I am in the cycle. My doctor told me not to ttc this month, so I continue to wait impatiently. She said follow this AF with one natural cycle, then clomid + IUI if I'd like. I haven't yet made a decision whether to try again. Today I think I will, but it changes like the weather.

The genetic test show little bean had an extra set of chromosomes. Sometimes this happens when two sperm fertilse the egg -are you kidding me?? I wait 3 1/2 years for one to fertilize & then he gets two in there?? :) So, little bean never really had a chance, but I miss him & the idea of him.

I'm glad you girls are still "hanging out" in our thread. I may join you more often - - thanks for being patient with me :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you lots of :hugs: Lola. We miss you here.


----------



## sarlar

nice to see you on lola! we miss you!! 

kel- i totally understand. every month it doesnt happen for me i say i am gonna take a break from here but then again i find myself back on here again....

so i got my reading from jennyrenny.......and ridiculous. she says Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of November from a cycle that begins in October. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of August 2011 - specific reference to the 2nd and 5th. Find this funny considering my dh and i will be 1000 miles apart during october and november. i sure hope this doesnt mean another year....lol....oh well. debating whether or not i should go one more month with clomid. i will be Oing the same week i am due to move so i dont know if we will be able to even catch the egg.


----------



## sarlar

got m 7 dpo progesterone back. 14.1, so the best number i have had yet to date. acupuncutre must have helped a little.....starting to wonder if we need to do a repeat SA.....


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Lola,

Good to see you on here again...what a bugger about the extra sperm! My cycle took 5 weeks to get back to normal but have had two 30 day cycles since ovulating on cd16. It will settle hun...just takes a while for the hormones to get out of your system I guess. I have had 3 natural cycles which has been ok ... FS said I should get caught straight away but it didn't happen :( So ....i started taking clomid again today. I hope it does the trick as well as it did last time. See how you feel but if you do feel up to it I would have another go chick! It is soooo hard dealing with a loss... I still have weepy moments! 

Had a much better day at work today... took some vit B6 to help with balancing my hormones as I have been all over the place the last two weeks. 

Sarlar: FX for this cycle hun!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Kel x


----------



## PalmerWife

daisii said:


> Congrats again JA! I am so happy I had to show your post to my husband!!!!! he was all "AWWWW, That's great!"
> 
> PW, can't believe you're in second tri now!! hope all is going well with you!

i know. crazy! so far, so good. I have another appt on the 27th. i wish i could just go every week instead of this 1 time every 4 weeks stuff. thank you!


----------



## daisii

PalmerWife said:


> daisii said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again JA! I am so happy I had to show your post to my husband!!!!! he was all "AWWWW, That's great!"
> 
> PW, can't believe you're in second tri now!! hope all is going well with you!
> 
> i know. crazy! so far, so good. I have another appt on the 27th. i wish i could just go every week instead of this 1 time every 4 weeks stuff. thank you!Click to expand...

I know how you feel, 3 weeks until my next appointment! 

Still you'll start to feel movement in 3-4 weeks!!!! That made it so much more real to me! Now LO kicks his daddy in the back on a morning while we spoon!!!!!!

So glad all is ok

x


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - OH hunny that is awesome news!!!!!! I just knew it! 

Hi ladies! I am so busy right now but I just had to pop in to see how MrsJA got on and what not! I hope all you lovely ladies enjoy your weekend!


----------



## MrsJA

Afternoon ladies!

Lola, what a shame about the extra sperm. It's ironic after all this time isn't it? It's so lovely to see you here and if you decide to have another go, of course we are all here to support :flower:

TTC, thanks for popping in and for your congrats! I will be keeping an eye out for you when you're back in the game in November!

Sarlar, that's great news about your progesterone! I reckon one more month on the clomid couldn't hurt - maybe you'll get lucky and manage to squeeze in some BD at the right time...

Daisii that's soooo cute about your LO kicking his daddy, lol!

Kel, glad to hear the hormones are starting to get a bit more back to normal and that work is good. Not long til the marathon starts all over again eh? :)

Palmer and Isi, hope you guys are well xx

I've got a follow up blood test tomorrow, so fingers crossed my numbers at least double. Come on little peanut....

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA, how are you feeling? What are your symptoms like?


----------



## sarlar

im out. spotting has started and is actually heavy enough i think i may get full on af tomorrow. looks like i might be done ladies-dont think i am gonnna do clomid again:(


----------



## MrsJA

Sarlar, I'm really sorry to hear about AF sweetie. :(

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Arr Sarlar! That is just rubbish! I am so sorry hun. Have you been offered anything else?

Let us know if she shows proper today x 

I am on CD4 - Day 3 on cloimid!! Had some lovely symptoms including cramping, bloating and dull headaches....the Joys of clomid! Not sure if I mentioned that I have managed to get follicle tracking so have my first scan on the 29th September - CD14. 

Hope everyone esle is good. Hope your levels increase nicely today MrsJA xx


----------



## daisii

Sarlar that's just not fair! have you been offered anything else?

Kel, good luck for this cycle! hope the symptoms are not too bad.


----------



## MrsJA

They did increase nicely thanks Kel - up to 1240 from 233 on Thursday, so all on track :)

I remember those clomid side effects well - they are no fun!! Hope it gives you the result to make it worthwhile sweetie :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

well not really sure about what the next step will be ladies. i have to call my doc on monday and let him know af arrived. normally he would call in more clomid at that point. the problem is i am moving in 3 weeks 1000 miles away and me and my dh will be apart for two months so i dont see why we should continue when we cant even bd:( i am thinking once i get settled in and my dh arrives we should try a fertility specialist. thinking we need another sa done as we have O'd good on clomid 4 months now and no results. frustrating. so basically i am stuck for now....


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Daisii & MrsJA!

Amazing news that your levels have increased MrsJA! I am praying is a wonderful sticky & healthy pg for you hunny! 

Sarlar: What a pain? Where abouts are you in the world? FS sounds like a good plan, I know mine is going to try me on 6 months of clomid then 3 cycles of IUI and 1 cycle of IVF if needed! I don't have to pay for it at this stage. Would be worth looking into it after Christmas when you are both back together. Maybe having a different focus might work! 

Kel xx


----------



## sarlar

yeah maybe! i am in the US so it sucks we have to pay for everything. not even sure if we could afford ivf yet. we would be super broke!!! our friends spent 13,000 on ivf tries. ugh.... hoping we dont have to go that route by i am starting to get worried!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - sorry to hear that hun, but I think you are on the right track....go and see an FS. You can probably get the sa done while you are moving. 

Mrsja - great numbers hun! I cant even say it enough how happy I am for you!

dizz - oh yeah I dont miss those symptoms....2 more pills and they should be gone!

Well I am on cd 11 and wanting so bad to just go ahead and try...though my doc said to wait for one more af....it is so hard...esp. cuz I am feeling better and feeling like I should be ok.


----------



## dizzikel

Sarlar: Fingers crossed things will happen when you try not to think about it! I am convinced it has taken so long to get pg because it is all I think about! People say RELAX ... I can't ever seem to relax about TTC....NOT FUN! Will you be back together for Christmas? 

TTC: I can imagine you would want to just get on with it! Can you do a bit of research and find out if it is safe. If you are feeling better...go for it hun! and YEP 2 more days and I finish the clomid....yipeee! 

Just been for a bike ride and having a lovely chilled evening! 

Kel xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizz - well they are afriad of placenta acreta if I get pg to early......that is why she wants me to wait this extra month to be safe. UGH, it is so hard to wait when you want this so bad ya know! I know I have to wait....lol...i am just venting!


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> dizz - well they are afriad of placenta acreta if I get pg to early......that is why she wants me to wait this extra month to be safe. UGH, it is so hard to wait when you want this so bad ya know! I know I have to wait....lol...i am just venting!

Hang in there hun! Didn't realise it could be so serious!

Hope you are doing ok though xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Dizz....I will wait but it is soooo hard....once I get through this week of ovulating then I will be ok again..lol


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls,

Sarlar, the US medical system really does suck. It's such a financial burden for you guys to have to find the funds for IVF - but hopefully it won't come to that. Maybe you could look at clomid + IUI in a couple of months when you and your man are back together?

Kel, are you done on the clomid for this month now? Glad to hear you have been chilling out and enjoying yourself :)

TTC, I didn't realize that was why they wanted you to wait either. That's fair enough then I suppose. Just super annoying of course, when you feel well and like you'd be ready to go....

Isi, Daiisi and Palmer, hope you guys are good!

As for me, I'm just COMPLETELY paranoid - I keep expecting to see blood every time I go to the bathroom. I wonder when that will stop! I think it just comes from being an LTTTC'er. 

Sending you all lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## PalmerWife

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sarlar, the US medical system really does suck. It's such a financial burden for you guys to have to find the funds for IVF - but hopefully it won't come to that. Maybe you could look at clomid + IUI in a couple of months when you and your man are back together?
> 
> Kel, are you done on the clomid for this month now? Glad to hear you have been chilling out and enjoying yourself :)
> 
> TTC, I didn't realize that was why they wanted you to wait either. That's fair enough then I suppose. Just super annoying of course, when you feel well and like you'd be ready to go....
> 
> Isi, Daiisi and Palmer, hope you guys are good!
> 
> As for me, I'm just COMPLETELY paranoid - I keep expecting to see blood every time I go to the bathroom. I wonder when that will stop! I think it just comes from being an LTTTC'er.
> 
> Sending you all lots of love xxxxxxx

Mrs. JA, the paranoid expecting blood thing........it doesnt stop. i still expect to go to the restroom and see it. hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## daisii

JA - palmer is right, it never stops! I think i will be a wreck about baby William until I am old and grey and loose my marbles!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I think you are right about that being a lttcer......haha because of my fibroids I am still expecting to go to the bathroom and see blood...LOL...so happy that is over with. I used to spot often because of them. So I cant even imagine how I will be when I do get pg.


----------



## sarlar

ttc- hope it goes faster for you hun. 

mrsja-try to relax and ENJOY being PREGGERS:)

so, i called doc to let him know af arrived...which today it is in full on heavy swing....and he said he wants me to do one more month of clomid and then see a FS. i did some calculations and it seems i will ovulate the week i leave so i guess ill take the clomid and just try to bd as much as possible before i leave. i figure it cant hurt. then, hopefully after the move i can get into an FS asap. my dh will be arriving here in WI so hoping we dont have much of a lapse in trying....gonna use the month and a half apart to find an FS, get in, and get a new plan. obviously clomid works in that it makes me ovulate but something else is not working....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Sarlar, that sounds like a good plan for the month, and certainly no harm in trying one more time. Like you said, maybe a new FS can help you think through where to from here, if this month doesn't work. I'm crossing everything for you honey!

TTC, Daisii and Palmer thanks for sympathising with my craziness and paranoia, lol! 

I mean don't get me wrong, I'm over the moon and extremely grateful, but I am SO scared! I have been having quite a lot of cramping and back pain, and I know it's probably normal, but it just completely freaks me out :dohh:

Kel, Isi and Caz, hope you guys are good!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJa, I would feel the same way hun! When do you go back to the dr. I am sure they put your mind at ease. As you said us LTTCers have a bit more paranoia because we are more than aware of all that could go wrong. I think you are ok and things are going to smooth sailing for you! I have a good feeling!

isi, yomo.....where are you ladies...hows the IVF going?


----------



## daisii

JA- time you changed your status!!!! :happydance:

and maybe get a ticker!?!

hope everyone is doing well! 

I'm great except having had a bad day at work! I hate department meetings, they are always so depressing! 

Hope everyone else is having a better day! 

x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah MrsJA, lets see that ticker!


----------



## yomo

I agree Mrs JA it's about time we saw that ticker!

Hope all you girls are good xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

I don't know how to do the ticker thing, somebody needs to show me!!

Lyndsey, have you started your stim injections yet? How's it going honey?

Isi, been thinking of you too.. have you got a decision on short vs long protocol?

TTC, thanks for being a sweetheart and getting my paranoia :) How long til your holiday??

Sarlar, I'm wishing you every bit of luck with this month's clomid cycle. How are the move preparations going? I bet you have a LOT on!

Daisii, I can totally relate to the work thing... I am sooooooo over my work at the moment. I hope we both get a better week next week!

Kel, what's been happening with you love?

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies hope your all well im having a day off the gym today just chilling i have got strong o pain today had it a bit yesterday xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies.

I agree, Mrs JA! We need to see a ticker!!! Just click on any ticker you like in anyone's siggy and it should take you to the site where it's generated. How is that lovely baby of yours.

TTC....are you still waiting an extra month. Can't wait for you to be back in the saddle.

I will be on the long protocol and will most likely start down regging at the end of next week, God willing. Can't wait.

Lyndsey, Palmer, Caz, Sar, Kel, Daisii.....hope you're all having a great day :thumbup:


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I don't know how to do the ticker thing, somebody needs to show me!!
> 
> Lyndsey, have you started your stim injections yet? How's it going honey?
> 
> Isi, been thinking of you too.. have you got a decision on short vs long protocol?
> 
> TTC, thanks for being a sweetheart and getting my paranoia :) How long til your holiday??
> 
> Sarlar, I'm wishing you every bit of luck with this month's clomid cycle. How are the move preparations going? I bet you have a LOT on!
> 
> Daisii, I can totally relate to the work thing... I am sooooooo over my work at the moment. I hope we both get a better week next week!
> 
> Kel, what's been happening with you love?
> 
> Lots of love to you all xxxxx

Hi, Yep started on Tuesday yipppeee. It's going fine thanks for asking.

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## dizzikel

Hiya everyone,

Sorry I have been quiet for a couple of days... I have a particulary BAD morning yesterday and felt like the depression was creeping back again. DH didn't know what to do with me... I was having VERY NEGATIVE & BAD THOUGHTS about everything and just not coping very well. I was on a course in the afternoon so managed to sort myself out and get on with it. 

I am feeling much better today and am thinking that it might have been the clomid that made me soooooo emotional. Has anyone else suffered like this? 

Anyway guys I hope you are all well, looks like it is going to be another busy cycle with more people on IVF, continuing with clomid and of course our preggers graduates! :) I have my first tracking scan booked for next Wed (CD14) so looking forward to seeing if clomid has produced some lovely follicles. 

Speak later

Kel xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - if you go to tickerfactory.com and follow the instructions you should create the code, which you can just insert into your siggy. if you need help let me know. We leave on Sept 30th I cannot wait!

Isi & yomo - glad to hear all is progressing well with your IVF....I think we need to rename this forum...."The after clomid girls"

Dizz - yes I will agree with you...the clomid will do that....it is not you trust me, especially if you are prone to depression already and then to top it all off the whole ttc emotion which also doesnt help!

anyone taking epo?? i was wondering if it would lenghten my cycle?


----------



## sarlar

kel- i totally understand and am really feeling the same way. just found out my friend is pregnant. then my sister calls me (already has 2 kids and is done) and tells me she thinks she is pregnant despite the fact she has and IUD in place. seriously?? i really think i need a break so i probably wont be on much. i am just too negative and need to not be thinking about this SO much. sorry girls....but i will check in just not SO much.


----------



## MrsJA

Evening girls,

Sarlar, I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling down hon. Of course we will all understand if you need to take some time out - I think that's healthy to do sometimes. We'll be here when you need us :hugs:

Kel, I was super emotional on clomid too, I know how you feel! As if the emotions weren't hard enough to deal with, you've got to deal with the ridiculous hormones too :dohh: Wishing you all the best for the scan next Weds.

Lyndsey, that's so exciting you have started stims! When's your first scan??

Isi, can't wait for you to start down reg honey!

TTC, I took EPO on my clomid cycle to help with CM, but not sure about it's impact on cycle length. Definitely can't hurt to try though. 

Daisii, Palmer and Caz, hope you guys are well! xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

OK, let's see if this ticker works....


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> kel- i totally understand and am really feeling the same way. just found out my friend is pregnant. then my sister calls me (already has 2 kids and is done) and tells me she thinks she is pregnant despite the fact she has and IUD in place. seriously?? i really think i need a break so i probably wont be on much. i am just too negative and need to not be thinking about this SO much. sorry girls....but i will check in just not SO much.

Hi Sarlar,

Sorry you are feeling like this too! My sister (also already has two kids) is expecting her 3rd in the next 4 weeks :( . The whole situation is just crap and I have had to come home from work this morning. I just can't cope with the pressure & stress at work on top of the infertility stuff... so think I am going to quit! 

I know people are in worse situations but to me this just feels like hell. 

Look after yourself... you are always welcome to private message me if you want a chat.

Kel x


----------



## dizzikel

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Evening girls,
> 
> Sarlar, I'm really sorry to hear you're feeling down hon. Of course we will all understand if you need to take some time out - I think that's healthy to do sometimes. We'll be here when you need us :hugs:
> 
> Kel, I was super emotional on clomid too, I know how you feel! As if the emotions weren't hard enough to deal with, you've got to deal with the ridiculous hormones too :dohh: Wishing you all the best for the scan next Weds.
> 
> Lyndsey, that's so exciting you have started stims! When's your first scan??
> 
> Isi, can't wait for you to start down reg honey!
> 
> TTC, I took EPO on my clomid cycle to help with CM, but not sure about it's impact on cycle length. Definitely can't hurt to try though.
> 
> Daisii, Palmer and Caz, hope you guys are well! xxxx

Yipeeeee you have a ticker :happydance::happydance:

I have my next scan on Tuesday at 8.00am how long was you stimming for? I am thinking that I shall have EC the following Monday xx


----------



## daisii

JA- love the ticker!

Sarler I know I'm not in the position to offer advice, but LTTTC is horrendous, we all know it. hope you feel better soon. x

Kell: hope things improve, or that whatever you decide is the best for you.

hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah for the ticker MrsJA!! Did you find that the EPO helped your cm?????

Sarlar - take all the time you need hun, we will be here when you are ready to return!

Yomo - woohoo for your scan! I cant wait to hear the results!

Daisii - so nice to see your ticker pregressing nicely!


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: ladies how are you all weekend again whooppp these weekends are coming fast well done another opk and its a bit fainter than yesterdays ttc not long now hunnie xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz I cant wait!!!!! It looks like your body is gearing up to O!!! have fun bding this weekend!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies!!

TTC, re the EPO, yep I think it did help with CM. They say EPO also helps with regulating the symptoms of PMS, like mood - so that has gotta be a good thing to take if you are doing a clomid cycle! You're only supposed to take it up until you O though, and then stop...

Lyndsey, I ended up stimming for 12 days, so quite a long time. By the time I finally had my EC I felt like I must have had about a million eggs in there, it was quite uncomfortable! Good luck with your scan on Tuesday honey!

Kel, sorry to hear that things are no better on the job front. I know exactly what you mean. I had a little cry at work on Friday because I got so stressed out having to present at a leadership meeting. (I didn't cry during the presentation though thank god!) I thought to myself.. do I really want to be doing this to myself for the next 8 months??

Anyway, I think it's time we both starting thinking about doing something else!! Thinking of you honey.

Palmer, Daisii, Sarlar and Caz, hope you guys are having a nice weekend xxxx


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> TTC, re the EPO, yep I think it did help with CM. They say EPO also helps with regulating the symptoms of PMS, like mood - so that has gotta be a good thing to take if you are doing a clomid cycle! You're only supposed to take it up until you O though, and then stop...
> 
> Lyndsey, I ended up stimming for 12 days, so quite a long time. By the time I finally had my EC I felt like I must have had about a million eggs in there, it was quite uncomfortable! Good luck with your scan on Tuesday honey!
> 
> Kel, sorry to hear that things are no better on the job front. I know exactly what you mean. I had a little cry at work on Friday because I got so stressed out having to present at a leadership meeting. (I didn't cry during the presentation though thank god!) I thought to myself.. do I really want to be doing this to myself for the next 8 months??
> 
> Anyway, I think it's time we both starting thinking about doing something else!! Thinking of you honey.
> 
> Palmer, Daisii, Sarlar and Caz, hope you guys are having a nice weekend xxxx

Hi hun,

You are right "it's time we both starting thinking about doing something else!!". I am going to try to see this situation as a new opportunity.... and going to start looking for something else. 

How are you and bubs? What is next for you? Scans? Bloods?

Kel xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hey Kel - the next thing is a 6 week scan which is booked in for Monday next week (although we'll actually be 6 weeks this Thurs.)

How about you hon? Finished with the clomid and waiting to ovulate now?

Lyndsey, good luck with your scan today - write back and tell us how your follies are doing!

TTC, Palmer, Daiisi, Caz and Sarlar, hope you are all well xxx


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Hey Kel - the next thing is a 6 week scan which is booked in for Monday next week (although we'll actually be 6 weeks this Thurs.)
> 
> How about you hon? Finished with the clomid and waiting to ovulate now?
> 
> Lyndsey, good luck with your scan today - write back and tell us how your follies are doing!
> 
> TTC, Palmer, Daiisi, Caz and Sarlar, hope you are all well xxx

Arr that is exciting! :happydance:

I woke this morning with lots of twinges, did my CBFM and got a Peak! It is only CD13 and my first scan was not until tomorrow. I called the fertility unit and they booked me in for a scan first thing. The results were interesting and surprise, surprise I have lots (well 7 actually) of follies as a result of the clomid. I have 2 @ 25mm, 1 @ 14mm, 2 @12 mm and 2 @ 10mm. The nurse said that realistically I probably have 3 potential eggies and officially should not try this month becuase of the risk of multiple births. But to be honest I was not even supposed to be having tracking this month so would not have known. We didn't BD last night so will speak to DH and see how he feels. NOTHING IS EVER SIMPLE!! 

Hope everyone is doing well, Lyndsey....good luck for today!


----------



## sarlar

hey ladies... just thought I would check on you all. mrs ja glad to see everything with baby is well and the scan is coming up soon. always the best to get to hear that first heart beat!! kel-crazy all those eggies!!! i dont know but i would be tempted to go for it and if you do end up with two it might be ok!! they all cant stick surely right?? will be an interesting choice! ttc, glad to see you start joining us so soon!! yomo, you must be full on ivf and getting ready for teh next phase now. hope all goes well. daisi-always nice to see you on. love the bump pic! 

afm- kind of enjoying the time away, although you probably know i am still thinking about it a lot in the back of my mind. just trying to not worry and look forward to finding an fs after we move. did finish my clomid couple of days ago but i dont even think i am going to do opks this month. we'll see. 

take care ladies and i will check on you all soon:)


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> hey ladies... just thought I would check on you all. mrs ja glad to see everything with baby is well and the scan is coming up soon. always the best to get to hear that first heart beat!! kel-crazy all those eggies!!! i dont know but i would be tempted to go for it and if you do end up with two it might be ok!! they all cant stick surely right?? will be an interesting choice! ttc, glad to see you start joining us so soon!! yomo, you must be full on ivf and getting ready for teh next phase now. hope all goes well. daisi-always nice to see you on. love the bump pic!
> 
> afm- kind of enjoying the time away, although you probably know i am still thinking about it a lot in the back of my mind. just trying to not worry and look forward to finding an fs after we move. did finish my clomid couple of days ago but i dont even think i am going to do opks this month. we'll see.
> 
> take care ladies and i will check on you all soon:)

Hi Sarlar :hugs:

Glad you are finding the time away helpful hun... and at least you are trying treatment again this month - I know how frustrating it is not having anything to focus on. What CD have you been ovulating on with clomid? - I am 3 days early so glad I monitored with my CBFM again this cycle. 

I think we will try this month although the mulitple pg thing does scare me a bit! :wacko:

Take care xxx


----------



## sarlar

well the three months i took it on days 5-9 i o'd on cd 16. then last month on 3-7 i o'd on 14. i bet i will be closer to 14 if it works. not doing acupuncture this month so.....

and I am SOO about twins:) secretly i would love it!!


----------



## dizzikel

Ok hun... I took this cycle of clomid CD 2-6 and am ovulating now (CD13/14)..but the last time I took it at 2-6 I ov on CD16. I don't mind though... I will hopefully have a slightly shorter cycle. :)


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls!

Awww Sarlar, I am happy to see you here honey. :hugs: I think you're right on the money not bothering with the acupuncture and OPK's this month. Maybe you should have yourself a couple of glasses of wine to boot! 

Kel, your eggies sound awesome! 2 at 25 mm is brilliant! :happydance::happydance: Do you think you'll just go for it?? Tell us what the DH thinks!

Lyndsey, hope the scan went well!

Hope everybody else is good!

Lots of love xxx


----------



## dizzikel

Mrsja: Spoke to DH and its all go, go ,go! :happydance::happydance: I'm a bit scared to be honest but we will see what happens!

How are you doing hun? Your ticker is moving nicely xx


----------



## daisii

go for it Kell! Twins would be awesome.

JA- OOOH 6 weeks already! how are you feeling? any sickness/tiredness yet?

Hi everyone else, sorry for the quick post, I just popped home for lunch! bit of a hurry!

x


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Awww Sarlar, I am happy to see you here honey. :hugs: I think you're right on the money not bothering with the acupuncture and OPK's this month. Maybe you should have yourself a couple of glasses of wine to boot!
> 
> Kel, your eggies sound awesome! 2 at 25 mm is brilliant! :happydance::happydance: Do you think you'll just go for it?? Tell us what the DH thinks!
> 
> Lyndsey, hope the scan went well!
> 
> Hope everybody else is good!
> 
> Lots of love xxx

Hi, 

How are you feeling hun? Scan went fine got to go back 2morrow for another one to check that they are growing well xx


----------



## MrsJA

Morning girls!

Kel, hurrah for having a go! :happydance: I hope you and the DH make the most of those follies my love!

Lyndsey, glad to hear the scanning is all going well. Have they given you any indication when they think your EC will be? So exciting!

Daiisi, how are you doing honey? Re my sickness and tiredness the answers are yes and yes! At the start I was ravenous, but now the thought of eating ANYTHING makes me gag. About the only thing I can manage at this point is mashed potatoes! 

Sarlar and Isi, sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Kel, hurrah for having a go! :happydance: I hope you and the DH make the most of those follies my love!
> 
> Lyndsey, glad to hear the scanning is all going well. Have they given you any indication when they think your EC will be? So exciting!
> 
> Daiisi, how are you doing honey? Re my sickness and tiredness the answers are yes and yes! At the start I was ravenous, but now the thought of eating ANYTHING makes me gag. About the only thing I can manage at this point is mashed potatoes!
> 
> Sarlar and Isi, sending hugs :hugs:


Hi mrsja

we are on the pea!!! Love it. How you feeling?

Went for another scan today, looks like I am on for Monday! Will know more when they call later thanks for asking babes so sweet of you xx

S


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies,

Yomo: fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggies! MrsJA: I found ginger nut buscuits helped with feeling sick! 

I have not long got back from the hospital where the have confirmed I have ovulated. 2 Follies have gone and other one was breaking down....'off the record' she said we could try. The nurse was fab and said that we have a good chance of pg this month. Had some blood results back which were spot on from CD1. Got to have another blood test next week to see the quality of the ovulation. If we are unsuccessful this month I am going to have a baseline scan at the beginning of the cycle and a reduced dose of clomid (2,4,6) so they can monitor a little better. So I guess I am back in the 2WW....oh the joys! Going to try to relax!


----------



## daisii

yomo: fingers crossed for today!

Kell: this is probably gonna be a VERY long TWW for you, I hope it goes quickly. And enjoy the rest of the 'trying' bit!!!!

JA: I felt awful until about 10 weeks, I used to get in sit in front of my dinner and not have the energy to eat it! between 6 weeks and 7 1/2 weeks I could only eat white crusty bread, chedder cheese and ready salted crisps!!!!!! But I was never actually sick (but then they say that is the case for boys!). Hope it passes for you soon, then you can enjoy the cake eating bit!!! At least you will get your appitite back for christmas!

As for me: I am good, counting the days not until I meet little William for the first time! just starting to get big enough to be uncomfortable sitting down but I don't care!!!! 

hope everyone else is good and that IVF/Clomid cycles going well. Can't wait unitl we all graduate from this thread, then B&B will need a whole new section "chat threads for friends made online"!!!!

x


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Daisii, awwww I agree! Maybe after everybody graduates we can form a little club! Thanks for the info about how you went with the morning sickness. It makes me feel better to hear yours disappeared at 10 weeks :) I'm not vomiting either, so maybe we are having a little Charlie, rather than a little Siena.

Lyndsey, EC on Monday - hurrah!!! :happydance: How many follies have you got? And will it be a 2 day transfer - ie transfer on Wednesday? Can't wait to hear how it goes honey!

Kel, welcome to the 2WW!! Fab news about the feedback you've had from the nurse. It sounds like you guys are in with a really good shot this cycle. Feet up for you my love :hugs:

Isi, down reg must just about be upon us now - I hope the DH's SA went OK and that you guys are good to go!

Sarlar, sending big hugs xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies just checking in on you all xxxxxxx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Daisii, awwww I agree! Maybe after everybody graduates we can form a little club! Thanks for the info about how you went with the morning sickness. It makes me feel better to hear yours disappeared at 10 weeks :) I'm not vomiting either, so maybe we are having a little Charlie, rather than a little Siena.
> 
> Lyndsey, EC on Monday - hurrah!!! :happydance: How many follies have you got? And will it be a 2 day transfer - ie transfer on Wednesday? Can't wait to hear how it goes honey!
> 
> Kel, welcome to the 2WW!! Fab news about the feedback you've had from the nurse. It sounds like you guys are in with a really good shot this cycle. Feet up for you my love :hugs:
> 
> Isi, down reg must just about be upon us now - I hope the DH's SA went OK and that you guys are good to go!
> 
> Sarlar, sending big hugs xxx


I have 18, I am hoping it will be 3 day depending how they get on. I am a little worried though as they will only put one back in ( xx


----------



## PalmerWife

MrsJA said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> Kel, hurrah for having a go! :happydance: I hope you and the DH make the most of those follies my love!
> 
> Lyndsey, glad to hear the scanning is all going well. Have they given you any indication when they think your EC will be? So exciting!
> 
> Daiisi, how are you doing honey? Re my sickness and tiredness the answers are yes and yes! At the start I was ravenous, but now the thought of eating ANYTHING makes me gag. About the only thing I can manage at this point is mashed potatoes!
> 
> Sarlar and Isi, sending hugs :hugs:


in the beginning all i wanted was mashed potatoes (now all i want is EVERYTHING). I never actually got sick, just bouts of nausea. Hang in there. its over before you know it :)


----------



## MrsJA

18 is great Lyndsey! And don't worry about the 1. Your chances of becoming pregnant only increase by 5% if they transfer two, but your chances of having twins increases by 50%. I know a lot of us gals thinks twins are great :) but singleton pregnancies are safer. Here's hoping your little singleton will be a sticky one!!

Palmer, thanks - I'm glad it's not just me with the mashed potatoes! 
 
Isi, you're starting your protocol today, hurrah! :happydance:Remind me... are you doing BCP first or going straight to stims?

Hope the rest of you gorgeous girls are doing well xxx


----------



## daisii

hi, just a quick one to say hello! Hope everyone is having a good weekend and that's why it has been a little quiet on here! We were in danger of slipping to page two! Thought i'd change that!!!!!!

PW can't believe you are 15 weeks already!!!!!! not long until the second scan.... are you going to find out which team?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone :hi:

Mrs JA.....yep, I'm officially on the IVF train :happydance:

Good luck today Lyndsey. 18 is a fab number!!! I pray that the 1 transfer is a sticky one :hugs:. At least, you'll have loads of frosties!

Kel....good luck in your 2ww. Looking forward to you being prego with twins :flower:

Palmer and Daisii.....hope you and your babies are doing great.

Caz, how are you hun? Have you had the meeting with your FS yet?


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls!

Isi, yayyyy :happydance: for your cycle starting, it's soooo exciting honey!

Lyndsey, I hope the EC went well today. I was quite sore after mine and on the couch for a day or so afterwards. Let us know how you're doing and how many eggs they got :hugs:

Kel, what's news on the 2WW front?

Hope everybody else is doing good!!

xxx


----------



## yomo

I am back we have 8 eggies :happydance: so happy, but sore. xx


----------



## PalmerWife

daisii said:


> hi, just a quick one to say hello! Hope everyone is having a good weekend and that's why it has been a little quiet on here! We were in danger of slipping to page two! Thought i'd change that!!!!!!
> 
> PW can't believe you are 15 weeks already!!!!!! not long until the second scan.... are you going to find out which team?

Haha, i would say its flown...but it hasnt, cant wait til appts are more frequent so i can know everything is ok more often. :) Yes we find out on the 25th. We are going to have a pink or blue party to tell our family. :)


----------



## daisii

isi- good luck on the ivf train, hope it all goes well and quickly.

yomo, 8 is great. loads of frosties! hopefully the one will be sticky!

hi everyone else! :flower:


----------



## yomo

Had a call this morning, 5 eggies made it xx


----------



## PalmerWife

yomo said:


> Had a call this morning, 5 eggies made it xx

YAYY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## daisii

yomo- yey for 5 eggies! good luck in the next stage! :happydance:


----------



## yomo

Thanks Daisii, I am just holding they hold out xx


----------



## MrsJA

Hey Lyndsey - how you doing honey? Have you had an update from the clinic about your embies yet?

Hope the rest of you girlies are good too. Kel, how's that 2WW going?

lots of love xxx


----------



## yomo

Yeah babes, yesterday on day 2 I had 4 at 4 cell and 1 at 5! I am booked in for et today but they are ringing at 11am to let me know if we are doing it today or waiting till Saturday. I am begging they are ok this morning.

How are you? Xxx


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Hey Lyndsey - how you doing honey? Have you had an update from the clinic about your embies yet?
> 
> Hope the rest of you girlies are good too. Kel, how's that 2WW going?
> 
> lots of love xxx

Good luck Lyndsey! 

Jess: I'm ok thanks.... have a blood test today to see the quality of my ovulation last week. Now in the 1WW....it is going very SLOW! I'm trying very hard NOT to symptom spot! Hope you and bubs are well!

Will update next week when I have more info.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all af got me new cycle and that means i can have a little drink tonight whooppp good luck yomo hun xxxxxx


----------



## yomo

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies how are you all af got me new cycle and that means i can have a little drink tonight whooppp good luck yomo hun xxxxxx

Sorry Af got you Hun, can you please please have a drink for me!! I would give my right arm for a glass of wine ( xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw yes hun i dont drink in tww and i need one as soon as af come haha xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

hey girls! GL with the transfer. kel- looks like a great number! hope the 1ww goes quick!!mrsja, palmer, lola, is, and everyone else, hope all is well!! moving this weekend to a temporary housing spot until we get to move into our house in december! craziness:)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls anyone seen anything off ttc hope she is fine xxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ladies - such wonderful news to come back to....me and hubby went away for my bday...holiday was amazing!

Mrsja - 7 weeks whoop whoop!

Yomo - 5 eggies, oh hun that is wonderful!

isi - yeah for yoru cycle starting and moving onto that IVF train!

caz - sorry af gotcha hun! Enjoy that wine!

Well I am cd 1....on my first official ttc cycle since my surgery, I am soooo excited, nervous,. etc...I so dont want to be disappointed!


----------



## Blackbird

congratulations


----------



## yomo

Yippeee ttc, I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls!

Lyndsey, you are PUPO, congratulations honey! :happydance::happydance:
How are you feeling??

TTC, I'm so happy you're back on the starting blocks this month! Now that you're fibroid free and all healed up, this could be the month for you! I have everything crossed honey.

Kel, you must be getting close to testing now! Been symptom-spotting or are you trying to behave yourself?

Isi, how is the down reg going? You doing OK with the injections?

Caz, sorry to hear :witch: got you hun. I hope that you had a good few drinks, you deserve them!

Lots of love and babydust xxxx


----------



## yomo

I feel great Mrsja thanks

How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## dizzikel

Hey all, :hugs:

Congrats Lyndsey! (FX for a lovely BFP!)

TTC: So pleased you can start trying again ... hope you enjoyed your break!

MrsJA: Glad all is going well for you :happydance:

Caz: Hope you enjoyed the wine...good luck for this cycle!

Isi: Hope the IVF train working out...FX!

I was feeling really positive about this cycle but have had some brown spotting over the weekend and a BFN this morning :cry:. I know it is only CD26 but I ov on CD13/14 so am due to have a shorter cycle. My proges* levels were 54 last week so I am still praying that it is a shy BFP! If I am not pg I just want to get started on my next cycle! 

Kel x :kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!

YAY, Lyndsey!!! So very excited you're PUPO :hugs:. Good luck over the next couple of days!!

TTC, we'll definitely be cheering you on this cycle!!! Good luck hun!

Kel, I pray it's a shy BFP. Still holding out hope for you hun :hugs:

Mrs JA....how are you hun? How're you and the baby doing?

Sar....hope the move went well!

Caz....sorry about AF! Did you ever get to speak with your FS as planned?

Palmer, Daisii, Lola.....hope everyone is doing great.

Day 10 of my down regging and already getting quite bored of it!! AF is due for me today, but I heard down regging can delay it, so I'm prepared for it not showing for a few days. I can't fix my scan until it does come, then I'll know when I can start stimming. Can't wait!


----------



## caz & bob

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies!
> 
> YAY, Lyndsey!!! So very excited you're PUPO :hugs:. Good luck over the next couple of days!!
> 
> TTC, we'll definitely be cheering you on this cycle!!! Good luck hun!
> 
> Kel, I pray it's a shy BFP. Still holding out hope for you hun :hugs:
> 
> Mrs JA....how are you hun? How're you and the baby doing?
> 
> Sar....hope the move went well!
> 
> Caz....sorry about AF! Did you ever get to speak with your FS as planned?
> 
> Palmer, Daisii, Lola.....hope everyone is doing great.
> 
> Day 10 of my down regging and already getting quite bored of it!! AF is due for me today, but I heard down regging can delay it, so I'm prepared for it not showing for a few days. I can't fix my scan until it does come, then I'll know when I can start stimming. Can't wait!

yes hunnie hes sending me on to a mr fox who deals with miscarriages xxxxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Isi - glad to hear all is trucking along!

yomo - congrats on being PUPO

Caz - when do you see Mr Fox? I hope he has some answers for you!

dizz - fxed for you hun!

Sarlar - how is the unpacking?

well I am feeling anxious and nervous now...I guess a part of me is afraid of the disappointment...to know I went through all of this surgery and healing and then not get pg. I am venting sorry! I know some of you ladies have been through more than what I have...


----------



## sarlar

hey girls. all moved into my temp housing so hoping i can check in on you all more!! 

ttc- i know how you feel it is so frustrating!! hoping everything works quick for you:)
LYNDS- congrats on pup0- hoping it is super sticky!!
is- excited for you to start ivf too!! 
kel-hoping we hear a bfp news soon from you!!


----------



## caz & bob

ttcbaby117 said:


> Isi - glad to hear all is trucking along!
> 
> yomo - congrats on being PUPO
> 
> Caz - when do you see Mr Fox? I hope he has some answers for you!
> 
> dizz - fxed for you hun!
> 
> Sarlar - how is the unpacking?
> 
> well I am feeling anxious and nervous now...I guess a part of me is afraid of the disappointment...to know I went through all of this surgery and healing and then not get pg. I am venting sorry! I know some of you ladies have been through more than what I have...

as soon has i get a letter off them i will put the date on sig xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## daisii

just a quick hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing ok.

TTC- hope the surgery has been the answer for you! fingers crossed.
Sarlar- glad your housing is getting sorted. hope you are doing well.
Caz- hope you get the letter soon
isi- any news?
Kel- how are you? any news?
JA- you ok? 

Not much to report on me! people keep telling me I am small! I want to yell 'did you think I was fat before?' and I got sent home from work ill today! It is only a cold, but I have been sent home to rest! Other than that all is peachy!!! Still can't believe i have a baby inside! I keep watching my stomach in disbelief. Can't wait for everyone of us to graduate then when we are all mummies we will have to have an on-line champagne breakfast!!!


----------



## dizzikel

Af arrived yesterday :cry::cry: This is just not fun anymore!


----------



## daisii

oh Kel that totally sucks! nothing I can say will make it feel better I know. But I am thinking of you!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, I'm so so sorry Kel :hugs:. Please don't give up hope hun. Keep trying...your :bfp: will come :hugs:

Daisii, from your avatar, you look just fine. As long as your baby is fine and healthy, that's all that matters. Make sure to keep your feet up hun.

Caz....good luck with the appointment!

TTC.....try not to worry hun...and don't place too much expectations on this first cycle. I pray it only takes you one cycle to get that :bfp:....but it could also take more than one. Will be cheering you on hun :hugs:

Sar....hope you're settling in well.

Mrs JA....miss you around here :hugs:

Lyndsey.....countin down :winkwink:

I'm still down regulating.....and basically counting the seconds till my next scan on Tuesday. I figure I'll probably start stimming the same day. Maybe then, this will feel more real to me.


----------



## keepsmiling

wellll... just been for cd 10 follie scan,,didnt go too well i dnt think
i had quite a fewl follies on my right, biggest bein 7mm
om my left i had a few little ones, biggest being 13.6 mm s iv gotta go bak in monday at 10,00am to c if its grown or not, if it hasnt then thy wil be upping the dose
my lining was 9.1 mm thick which he was impressed with
but i did have a cyct on my left overy of 20mm but he sed he wasnt concerned aboiut it
plus i dnt have cycts on my overies,, iv just got lots of little follie not actully cycts x


----------



## yomo

Thats good news Keepsmiling, Whilst I was on Clomid I only had 2. XX


----------



## keepsmiling

2 wot/? 2 follies?
cc


----------



## yomo

yep xx


----------



## keepsmiling

iv only got 1 ecent ish size one x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies i am going seeing mr fox on nov 18th at 9.00 am whoooppp xxxxx


----------



## dizzikel

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies i am going seeing mr fox on nov 18th at 9.00 am whoooppp xxxxx

Good luck chick x


----------



## yomo

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies i am going seeing mr fox on nov 18th at 9.00 am whoooppp xxxxx

Thats great news hun xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Daisii - thanks, and hope you feel better soon!

Dizz - that sucks hun! go out and have some wine!

caz - awesome news! 

Keep - I am not sure what is good but it does seem that you will ovulate right?

Isi - I am counting down with ya, I cant wait till you get to the next step

MrsJA- how are you doing hun?

Yomo - I dont remember how long do we have to wait for you BFP?


----------



## keepsmiling

they r hopingso as long as the fllie grows x


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> Daisii - thanks, and hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Dizz - that sucks hun! go out and have some wine!
> 
> caz - awesome news!
> 
> Keep - I am not sure what is good but it does seem that you will ovulate right?
> 
> Isi - I am counting down with ya, I cant wait till you get to the next step
> 
> MrsJA- how are you doing hun?
> 
> Yomo - I dont remember how long do we have to wait for you BFP?

Hi Hun, I think I am gonna be a bit naughty and test on Sunday which will make me 8dp transfer, I am seeing my mum and sister on Sunday so it would be so nice to tell them face to face as they live about a hour away.

How are you anyway babes? Are you ready for all that baby dancing? Xxx


----------



## keepsmiling

ooooh,, wil u not get a flase pos,, iv herd of tat happening with ivf#xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yomo, oh that is great, I hope you get that BFP on Sunday. Well I am using a cbfm and started using the sticks today. I guess this should help...I am trying hard not to stress about it...though it is hard....I still remember all the disappointment from before so i am hesitant ya know!


----------



## yomo

You shall be fine Hun, it's like riding a bike lol

at least with you cbfm you will know catch ovulation, I am so excited for you! You so deserve to get your bfp after what you have been through xxx


----------



## yomo

keepsmiling said:


> ooooh,, wil u not get a flase pos,, iv herd of tat happening with ivf#xxxxxx

I had my trigger shot 2 weeks ago so it will be out my system by now ) xxxx


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yomo, oh that is great, I hope you get that BFP on Sunday. Well I am using a cbfm and started using the sticks today. I guess this should help...I am trying hard not to stress about it...though it is hard....I still remember all the disappointment from before so i am hesitant ya know!

Hey TTC, :hugs:

Good to see you back in the game after your operation :happydance: Are you on clomid this month or trying naturally? I have my fingers crossed for this cycle.

Lyndsey: I hope you get your lovely BFP on Sunday! Got a good feeling about you :winkwink:

Sarlar: Glad the move went well! December will be here before you know it! 

Isi: Still stalking your diary .... keep going on the IVF train... you will get there! 

Dasii & MrsJA: Hope you and the babies are doing well. 

Caz: Hope your appointment goes well with MR FOX!

Sorry if I have missed anyone..hope you all have a great weekend xxxx:hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

oooh gr8 news
omg im relly worryin bout the 20mm cyst i had on my overy now x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yomo - thanks so much, I feel the same about you! I have so many body parts crossed for you right now it is ridiculous!

Dizz - I am trying it naturale for a few months. I hope it works!


----------



## yomo

Don't worry hun, the doctor wasn't concerned was he? Xx


----------



## keepsmiling

no he sed he wasnt worried at all, but stil a 20mm cyst is pretty blomin big,, well anyway im bak monday to c him x


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Lyndsey, what's news?? I know you said you were going to be sneaky and test on Sunday (8 dpt is very early you naughty thing, I hope you weren't disappointed...)

Isi, been thinking of you too! You must be starting stims in the next few days right??

Sarlar, hope you're settling in OK! 

TTC and Kel, how are things with you guys? Where are you up to this cycle?

Caz, Daisii, Palmer and all you other lovely ladies, sending big hugs :hugs:


----------



## yomo

Wasn't dissapointed Hun coz I got my bfp!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

CONGRATULATIONS LYNDSEY!!!!!! I know I've already said it like a gagillion times, but I am just so H-A-P-P-Y for you :happydance:

Thanks Mrs JA.....I have my scan tomorrow and should start stimming same day, I hope. I'm so excited and nervous at the same time!

Sending hugs to everyone else!

:hug:


----------



## dizzikel

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations Lyndsey!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Lyndsey, what's news?? I know you said you were going to be sneaky and test on Sunday (8 dpt is very early you naughty thing, I hope you weren't disappointed...)
> 
> Isi, been thinking of you too! You must be starting stims in the next few days right??
> 
> Sarlar, hope you're settling in OK!
> 
> TTC and Kel, how are things with you guys? Where are you up to this cycle?
> 
> Caz, Daisii, Palmer and all you other lovely ladies, sending big hugs :hugs:

MrsJA: Good to see you! I am currently on CD5 and just had a baseline scan to check the number of follies at the beginning of my cycle. All looking fine!


----------



## daisii

I know I've said it at least twice already but CONGRATS again yomo and hope you have a very Healthy and Happy 9 months.

kell: good luck!

Isi- good luck with the scan.

JA- hope all is well with you. Can't belive you are over 8 weeks already? how are you feeling? has the tiredness and sickness passed yet? if not it should only be a couple more weeks!!!

realise I have missed loads of people out! Sorry hope all is well with everyone at whatever stage you are at. 
x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies whoooppp congrats yomo hun new you would get it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yomo! OMG.....woohooo!!!!! I am so happy for you! We need to change the name of this page to BFP's in da house!!!!!!! LOL

MrsJA - so nice to see you ticking along!

Isi - thinking of you today...let us know how tomorrow goes!


----------



## PalmerWife

yomo said:


> Wasn't dissapointed Hun coz I got my bfp!!!!!! Xxxxx

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## yomo

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies whoooppp congrats yomo hun new you would get it xxxxxxxxx

Thanks Hun, hope you are well xxx


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yomo! OMG.....woohooo!!!!! I am so happy for you! We need to change the name of this page to BFP's in da house!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> MrsJA - so nice to see you ticking along!
> 
> Isi - thinking of you today...let us know how tomorrow goes!

Thanks TTC, Hope you are getting that :sex::sex::sex: in lol xxx


----------



## yomo

PalmerWife said:


> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't dissapointed Hun coz I got my bfp!!!!!! Xxxxx
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun, how's that bump coming along?? xx


----------



## daisii

PW can't believe you're over 18 weeks now! when's your next scan? are you going to find out gender?

congrats again yomo!!!!!!


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Lyndsey, what's news?? I know you said you were going to be sneaky and test on Sunday (8 dpt is very early you naughty thing, I hope you weren't disappointed...)
> 
> Isi, been thinking of you too! You must be starting stims in the next few days right??
> 
> Sarlar, hope you're settling in OK!
> 
> TTC and Kel, how are things with you guys? Where are you up to this cycle?
> 
> Caz, Daisii, Palmer and all you other lovely ladies, sending big hugs :hugs:

Where did you go?? I have been bursting to tell you the news and the minute that I do you go offline?? lol

Hope you are and little bump are ok xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

OMG, OMG, OMG, LYNDSEY!!!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
I'm soooooooooooo happy for you honey!
How are you feeling??


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, LYNDSEY!!!!
> :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee:
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
> I'm soooooooooooo happy for you honey!
> How are you feeling??

Thanks babes, I have never felt better, I'm am going to stalk you in the first trimester now hehehe xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

congrats yomo!!

kinda confused ladies...am thinking I didnt O this month. didnt do opks or anything and with the move i missed out on labs. on cd29 or 30 now and still no spotting- first time ever! I usually spot two days or more before af. also had a bfn today. guess ill be waiting it out since i wont start my new insurance till 11-1 and my insurance i have is out of network where i am living now. ugh.... and besides that i am SICK!! nasty cold coming on.... 

hope everyone is doing well:)


----------



## dizzikel

That's very strange Sarlar... could it be the stress of moving?! Well fingers crossed it's a shy BFP for you! :)


----------



## PalmerWife

yomo said:


> PalmerWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yomo said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't dissapointed Hun coz I got my bfp!!!!!! Xxxxx
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! yay!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, how's that bump coming along?? xxClick to expand...

Its coming! i never knew why ladies didnt like their bump touched. Now i do! lol everyone, even people you dont know want to touch you. lol Its hard not to be rude, but ive started to just either walk away or tell them that i dont like being touched. :dohh: Not long til you know just what im talking about!!!! :)


----------



## PalmerWife

daisii said:


> PW can't believe you're over 18 weeks now! when's your next scan? are you going to find out gender?
> 
> congrats again yomo!!!!!!

I know! Im over the moon. I was on bed rest over the weekend with a uti, but feeling better now. Our next sono is on monday and i cant wait to see if we are footballs or tutus :)


----------



## daisii

PW- glad you are feeling better,

wow! so excited for you! let us know on Monday how it goes.

I am desperate to go on maternity leave now. Mainly because I have a cold and a cough and feel crappy!!! But I don't finish until the 17th of Dec and that is SO long! still it is half term next week so maybe after the rest I will feel better.

hope everyone else is good

x


----------



## daisii

just a quick hello! it has been very quiet on here recently! We were bottom of the page! thought I needed to bump us up a bit.

Hope all is well with everyone. 

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey caz and daisii! Got my peak on my cbfm...so excited!


----------



## caz & bob

whooopppp ttc hope we get awer bfp this month xxxx


----------



## daisii

woohoo ttc!!!! best of luck with the BFP this month


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Daisii

caz I hope we get our BFP also!


----------



## MrsJA

Good luck TTC, I hope this is it for you honey!!

How is everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## sarlar

so great to see all you preggers progressing along and doing so well!! 

af is still a no show- cd 33 now. must not have o'd!! i swear it was the acupuncture last month that made me o and not the clomid!! dh is 1500 miles away from me so i guess it doesnt matter for the time being! hoping to find a doctor soon and make an appointment in november when my insurance here starts!


----------



## yomo

Good luck to Caz and TTC xxxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

wondered if any of u clomid girls can help me
im 4dpo today but iov been gettin relly bad cramps today,, relly low in my belly
also im relly spotty,, grrr
are thse typical clomid symptoms x


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsJA - Happy 9 weeks hun! How are you feeling?

Sarlar - awww I hope you get all of this sorted out soon!

Keepsmiling- I had horrible cramps throughout my tww.....sometimes it is the corpus luteum trying to form.....I am not sure about the spots but that could happen with hormone fluctuations even when not on clomid so it might just be because of the increase in progesterone in your system.

Yomo - hi hun! How are you feeling?????


----------



## keepsmiling

hmm yuh mybe,, the spots r relly bad lol!
xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww that stinks! Maybe it is also a good sign that your progresterone is nice and high and ready to help a lil eggy implant!


----------



## keepsmiling

maybe,, we shall c mid next week lol,,, if i can hold out lol x


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed hun!


----------



## jenny26

good luck ladies:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all im having a sunday roast today whoopp couldn't eat one last week with the hangover xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

@caz haha iv not had a hangover for ages,,, since july to be exact, lol
im a good girl nw!! 
well im 5dpo ad fighting he urge x


----------



## ttcbaby117

keepsmiling - might be a bit to early to test....but I understand how you feel....I am alraedy ready to test...LOL


----------



## keepsmiling

i no its too early so i wnt read too much into it,, i ust want to c if i get an evap so i no when i use them for real if they gove them cosiv nt used thisbrand b4
come on ttc this has to be our monht
pma!!
:dust:


----------



## PalmerWife

Well ladies, Had my 20 week ultrasound today....

We are team :pink:!!!

Sydni Rachael has us on :cloud9:


----------



## daisii

congratulations!!!!! :happydance: ballerinas for you!!!!


----------



## keepsmiling

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting-weight-loss-fitness/445863-clomid-slimmer.html#post7445895 started a clomid weight loss group x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Palmer - oh that is awesome!!!! Huge Congrats!

Keepsmilng - I am so with your PMA this month though I dont want to artifically inflate my hope! I really hope this is our month!


----------



## yomo

Congrats Palmerwife, your pregnancy seems to be going really fast!

TTC how are you? hope it's yours and Keepsmilings month xx


----------



## keepsmiling

so do we hehe xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Yomo...doing ok today...I am 2 dpo....and I think I am having some left over Ov pain from Ovulating...been really crampy and emotional all day!


----------



## sarlar

congrats palmer!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU:)

still a weird situation in my bouse.... on cd 36 now. had brown spotting the last couple days. so confused!! never had a cycle this long....but hey maybe af is on her way?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm sarlar...well I hope af turns up soon OR you get a really shy BFP.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, that's awesome Palmer!!!! And such beautiful names too! You must be on :cloud9:

Mrs JA....hope you're doing well hun! :hugs:

Sar....hoping you get pleasantly surprised!!!!

TTC, Caz....blowing you guys :dust: this cycle.

Daisii, Kel, Yomo.....hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsJA

Hi girls!

Palmer, congratulations on being on team pink! You have a little girl - that is amaaaaazing news!! :happydance:

Sarlar, interesting re the brown spotting and the long cycle. When did you last test?

TTC, you're in the 2WW, how exciting! :dance:You have waited a long time for this, I really hope this month is the one for you :)

Isi, how are you doing on the stims honey? Have you had a follie scan yet??

Hugs and kisses to everybody else xxxxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MrsJA said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Palmer, congratulations on being on team pink! You have a little girl - that is amaaaaazing news!! :happydance:
> 
> Sarlar, interesting re the brown spotting and the long cycle. When did you last test?
> 
> TTC, you're in the 2WW, how exciting! :dance:You have waited a long time for this, I really hope this month is the one for you :)
> 
> Isi, how are you doing on the stims honey? Have you had a follie scan yet??
> 
> Hugs and kisses to everybody else xxxxx

Thanks Mrs JA! Stimming is going great. Had a scan yesterday, and there are 16 follies so far (8 on each side). Still just about 10mm, so I still have a few more days of stimms to go. Have another scan tomorrow.

How are you doing? And the baby? Before you know it, you'll be at the end of 1st tri :hugs:. So very happy for you :hugs:. I pray I have good news in a couple of weeks too :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!!!!

so happy to see you guys, I was wondering about you isi....I see all is ticking along well!

Mrsja - same with you....You are almost at the end of your first tri!!!!

well this tww is creeping!!! geez, I seriously dont remember all my other tww's going by sooooooo slow!!!!


----------



## sarlar

af has arrived!! finally...cd 38!! all natural this month.....but no bd'ing cause dh is 1500 miles away until dec. 1st!! so guess you could so on a break....


----------



## yomo

I am so sorry sarlar, I understand your how much each af hurts.

I hope the break does you good Hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Sarlar, sorry to hear about AF honey :hugs:

TTC, how many DPO for you now? I'm thinking of you!

Isi, I can't wait to hear how you get on with your EC on Monday. You are soooooo close now!

Lyndsey, hope you and bub are doing well :)

Caz, Palmer, Daisii and everyone else, sending hugs xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsJA...thanks hun...well FF says 7 dpo but I think 8....I am having a cold so not feeling so great! How are you feeling....any funny symptoms to make me laugh?


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Sarlar, sorry to hear about AF honey :hugs:
> 
> TTC, how many DPO for you now? I'm thinking of you!
> 
> Isi, I can't wait to hear how you get on with your EC on Monday. You are soooooo close now!
> 
> Lyndsey, hope you and bub are doing well :)
> 
> Caz, Palmer, Daisii and everyone else, sending hugs xxxxx

Can't believe how far you are Mrsja! Does it seem to have gone slow for you? 

Me and bubba are good thanks babes, can't wait to go for my scan and check everything is ok. Are you finding out if your having a girl or a boy? Xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## daisii

hi girls,
TTC - thinking of you in the 1WW, not to get your hopes up but I felt like I had a cold when I got the BFP, so fingers crossed.

JA I bet it feels like it is going SO slow doesn't it? Are you feeling better now and over the worst?

Yomo how you feeling? has the tiredness set in yet?

Isi- good luck on Monday, let us all know how you get on.

hope everyone else is good. 

AFM - Went to my anti-natal day today, it was ok, less helpful than I thought it would be, but then I have done so much reading i shouldn't really be surprised! think it was more beneficial to hubby!!! 7 weeks of work left until my maternity leave (wishing I had chosen to take it earlier now!). Time seems to be slowing down, I just can't wait!!!!! 

x


----------



## yomo

The tiredness has defo set in! Got a cold though so it may
be down to that ( 

You never know the classes may be a benifit to you once the
time comes Hun, 7 weeks left it shall be here before you know it don't worry. How are you feeling other than that? 

TTC got my fingers crossed for ya 

Salar hope you are ok 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

daisii - thanks hun! that does make me feel better...I actually am feeling better now though, just still a bit beat and achey but I am not as congested anymore!
I would love it to be a symptom...but I am trying not to get my hopes up!

Yomo - oh look at that ticker! I cant wait to see that lil bub on yoru scan....oh please post a pic......

hi caz!


----------



## keepsmiling

grrr bloody statin spotting today,, cycle 1 f clomid was a bust x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies fx for you kel xxx


----------



## yomo

ttcbaby117 said:


> daisii - thanks hun! that does make me feel better...I actually am feeling better now though, just still a bit beat and achey but I am not as congested anymore!
> I would love it to be a symptom...but I am trying not to get my hopes up!
> 
> Yomo - oh look at that ticker! I cant wait to see that lil bub on yoru scan....oh please post a pic......
> 
> hi caz!

I shall do babes, How are you 10dpo :happydance::happydance: when are you testing? xx

Keepsmiling sorry about the BFN XX


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is doing great.

I had my EC (egg collection) on Sunday and it went well. They got 12 eggs, and 9 fertilised. Today, we have 8 4-cell embryos and 1 2-cell. They'll let me know tomorrow if we'll have a 3 day transfer (tomorrow) or 5 day transfer (Friday). Will keep you updated.

How are the lovely preggo ladies....Mrs JA, Daisii, Lyndsey, Palmer...sending you loads of hugs!

How's the 2ww coming along, TTC? Thinking of you!

Caz, you're in your 2ww as well right. Blowing you lots of :dust:

Sar, hope the house move went splendidly.

Lola....thinking of you. We miss you here!


----------



## ttcbaby117

isi how exciting! I cant wait to hear about your transfer!

yomo - I think I will test on thursday but I am not feeling so great about it....all of those lovely symptoms I was having have disappeared which is a usual sign to me that af is around the corner.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies isi loking forward to your next bit xxxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hey girls!

Isi, you have done sooooo well with your fertilisation, I am so thrilled for you honey!
Write back and let us know if you are doing transfer tomorrow or Friday! I can't wait to hear:happydance:

TTC, I'm crossing everything I've got for you too, my love. You never can tell based on the symptoms... I hope you get an awesome surprise on Thursday!

Lyndsey, glad to hear you and the bubba are doing well! Will you have your scan at 7 weeks? It's such a relief to get that one out of the way..

Daisii, I can't believe you are on mat leave in 7 weeks! I'm sure it feels like forever, but how the year has flown! I am starting to feel better, just the last few days, so that is good. It's felt slow at times for me too, but I'm sure May will be here before I know it!

Keepsmiling, sorry to hear about the spotting:(

Sending lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Isi, you have done sooooo well with your fertilisation, I am so thrilled for you honey!
> Write back and let us know if you are doing transfer tomorrow or Friday! I can't wait to hear:happydance:
> 
> TTC, I'm crossing everything I've got for you too, my love. You never can tell based on the symptoms... I hope you get an awesome surprise on Thursday!
> 
> Lyndsey, glad to hear you and the bubba are doing well! Will you have your scan at 7 weeks? It's such a relief to get that one out of the way..
> 
> Daisii, I can't believe you are on mat leave in 7 weeks! I'm sure it feels like forever, but how the year has flown! I am starting to feel better, just the last few days, so that is good. It's felt slow at times for me too, but I'm sure May will be here before I know it!
> 
> Keepsmiling, sorry to hear about the spotting:(
> 
> Sending lots of love to you all xxxx

Happy 11 weeks Mrsja xx

I am having my scan on the 16th which will make me 8 weeks :happydance:

How are you and bubba? good I hope xx

TTC good luck for testing 2morrow xx

Daisii Hope you and bubba are ok not long now until your leave :baby: xx

Keepsmiling hope you are ok xx

Caz how are you? xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies. Got confirmation that ET will be on Friday after all. I can't believe it's finally here!!!!

Mrs JA....sending you and your LO lots of hugs :hugs:. Hope the nausea has subsided and you feel much better now. When is your next scan?

TTC.....don't lose hope hun! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Caz....thanks sweetie! How are your ss at 9dpo?

Lyndsey.....:happydance: for 6 weeks and 2 days!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies aw isi good luck hunnie will be thinking of you my ss are moody weeing a lots feel very bloated and gassy xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies.....but....I ended up at the drs yesterday and it seems I have some sort of gastro intestinal bug.....which was where all of my symptoms were coming from. My body was trying to fight it and is continuing to do so....They did a pg test at the dr office and it was negative....so oh well is all I can say. I am on vacation starting sunday for 2 weeks so i will be taking my nephews to disney world and hopfully keep my mind off of this all.

UGH, this is the part of ttc that I DONT miss!


----------



## daisii

Hi girls,

JA- glad you are feeling better.
TTC-still time for a +ve, sorry you have been poorly and I hope you have a great holiday.
Isi, WOW big day friday, hope all goes well. Sounds like a good excuse for a VERY restful weekend!
Yomo- not long until the scan, let us all know asap how it goes!
Caz= hope you are good.

Sure I have missed people off! Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM- tired and big! not complaining, but wish I had put to take maternity earlier, 6 and a half weeks of teaching to go!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh daisii...I hope those 6 weeks zoooooommmm on by!


----------



## caz & bob

yomo said:


> MrsJA said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> Isi, you have done sooooo well with your fertilisation, I am so thrilled for you honey!
> Write back and let us know if you are doing transfer tomorrow or Friday! I can't wait to hear:happydance:
> 
> TTC, I'm crossing everything I've got for you too, my love. You never can tell based on the symptoms... I hope you get an awesome surprise on Thursday!
> 
> Lyndsey, glad to hear you and the bubba are doing well! Will you have your scan at 7 weeks? It's such a relief to get that one out of the way..
> 
> Daisii, I can't believe you are on mat leave in 7 weeks! I'm sure it feels like forever, but how the year has flown! I am starting to feel better, just the last few days, so that is good. It's felt slow at times for me too, but I'm sure May will be here before I know it!
> 
> Keepsmiling, sorry to hear about the spotting:(
> 
> Sending lots of love to you all xxxx
> 
> Happy 11 weeks Mrsja xx
> 
> I am having my scan on the 16th which will make me 8 weeks :happydance:
> 
> How are you and bubba? good I hope xx
> 
> TTC good luck for testing 2morrow xx
> 
> Daisii Hope you and bubba are ok not long now until your leave :baby: xx
> 
> Keepsmiling hope you are ok xx
> 
> Caz how are you? xxClick to expand...

ok hunnie ty testing in the morning so i will let you all no asap xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz where are you????


----------



## Nightnurse

Starting second round of clomid days 3-7(starting on Monday)50mg


----------



## caz & bob

here hun cd 2 fx for you hun i hope you get your bfp xxxxx


----------



## daisii

hi girls,

not a lot to say, just saying hello and that I hope everyone is doing good. Any news from anyone??????


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxx


----------



## Nightnurse

Hi all,whats new?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies been spending today got loads it my birthday big 30 getting old xxxxxx


----------



## yomo

Happy birthday sweetie, hope you have been spoilt xxx


----------



## daisii

happy birthday Caz, hope you got lots and lots of prezzies!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

happy belated caz! I guess we are cycle buddies! My lp seems to have extended itself to 15 days so you might be testing before me. 

I hope everyone else is going great!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies how are you all ttc aw thats good hun xxxxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies it went well today seen mr fox s nurse she has done loads off bloods for hormones,thyroid,blood disorder have to go back on the 17th jan at 12pm for my results off my fox xxxxx


----------



## daisii

Good luck with that Caz! It's gonna be a long christmas waiting for those results! Hope the time passes quickly


----------



## caz & bob

i no hun soon be her xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - thats great news....

mrsja, yomo, isi, where are you ladies?


----------



## yomo

I am here! How the devil are you ttc? Caz glad you are finally getting the tests. X


----------



## yomo

I am here! How the devil are you ttc? Caz glad you are finally getting the tests. X


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls yomo lv the scan pic hun awww xxxx


----------



## daisii

Hi folks, how is everyone doing?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :wave: x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yomo -doing ok...just got back from vacation with my family....I have 3 gorgeous nephews which I was able to spoil....hows the lil bub doing?


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: how are you all well having a drink tonight just feel like one not had one for 2 month xxxx


----------



## daisii

hi all, how is everyone doing? how are the christmas preparations going?


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls been the gym today need to lose some pounds were putting the deck es up tomoz wooooppp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - just checkin in on you all! I hope all your pregnancies are going well.....mrsja, yomo, and isi...lemme know how you are doing!

Daisii - looks like your gettin close you must be so excited.


----------



## caz & bob

:wave: girls xxx


----------



## MrsJA

Hi ladies!

Sorry I have been away so long! DH and I just got back from 3 weeks in Thailand and I am slooooowly getting back into real life :)

All is progressing well with the pregnancy so far - morning sickness mainly over now, and I'm feeling pretty good.

Daisii - how many weeks left to go?

TTC - how are things my dear? Where are you in your cycle?

Lyndsey - hope the little one is behaving in there!

Caz - glad to read about the tests, I hope you get some info that will help you honey

lots of love xxxxx


----------



## daisii

hi! 

Glad the thread is up and running again! JA when is your next scan? Can't be to long now?

How is everyone else doing? Hope all is well!

I have 28 days left until due date! Excited and Nervous!!!! Can't wait to meet the little guy now! I have a scan on wednesday to check to position of the placenta as it was low lying (touching the top of the cervix) at 20 weeks. If it has moved up I can have a natural birth, if not I will have a c-section. I am feeling ok about this! 3 years of waiting, I don't really care how he comes out!!!!!!!!!!

hope everyone is doing well, 

Keep the thread up, I want us ALL to graduate!!!

x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsja - oh so good to hear from you!!!!! Wow that sounds like an amazing time! i am doing ok....I am on cd 7 today....trying to figure out my bding plans this month. I am really really hoping for a new years bfp!

Daisii -wow you are right there....how exciting!!!!! Please keep us updated on how you are doing!


----------



## daisii

not sure if i can post this here but just to let you all know baby William was born 01.01.11 weighing 8lb 3oz, we are both doing well and i wil post photo of my beautiful little man soon!

hope everyone is well

x


----------



## yomo

daisii said:


> not sure if i can post this here but just to let you all know baby William was born 01.01.11 weighing 8lb 3oz, we are both doing well and i wil post photo of my beautiful little man soon!
> 
> hope everyone is well
> 
> x

Yippppeee thats great news hun, can't wait to see a pic of him. Hope you and your perfect family are well xxxxx


----------



## daisii

can never upload pics properly so just changed avatar to piccy of me and William!

it was a slow start to labour, contractions like period pains from 1am, rang hospital at 8am they said to stay at home until the pain was unmanageable! went to hospital at about 3 or 4pm cos I wanted to be checked to see if I was getting anywhere. Pains about 5/6mins apart and bearable.

got checked about 5ish, was 4 cm dilated, pains more frequent and stronger, but bearable with back rubs from hubby. 

got into a birthing room at 6pm, straight into birth pool with gas and air as contractions now almost all the time and strong. 
Turns out I'd gone from 4cm to 10cm in an hour!!!!! William was born at 6.45, and I got to pick him out the water myself! Magical!


----------



## yomo

daisii said:


> can never upload pics properly so just changed avatar to piccy of me and William!
> 
> it was a slow start to labour, contractions like period pains from 1am, rang hospital at 8am they said to stay at home until the pain was unmanageable! went to hospital at about 3 or 4pm cos I wanted to be checked to see if I was getting anywhere. Pains about 5/6mins apart and bearable.
> 
> got checked about 5ish, was 4 cm dilated, pains more frequent and stronger, but bearable with back rubs from hubby.
> 
> got into a birthing room at 6pm, straight into birth pool with gas and air as contractions now almost all the time and strong.
> Turns out I'd gone from 4cm to 10cm in an hour!!!!! William was born at 6.45, and I got to pick him out the water myself! Magical!

OMG you are wonderwoman! you did great to manage from 1 till 4 without going to the hospital, I can see me having kittens and wanting to be there from the start lol. Well done DH for the back rubs sounds like he did a great job! :thumbup:

I am so proud of you hun, I only hope that I am as brave as you xxx


----------



## daisii

Thank you, you will do just fine! I'm just proud of my little man! Oh and Gas and air is just fab!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awww Daisii huge congrats


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls daisii awwwww hes lovely hun congrats wooppp x x x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, congrats Daisii!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsJA

Daisii, congratulations honey!!! He is just divine :) And you look pretty bloody amazing too!

Your birth story is just lovely, I hope mine works out that well.

How are the rest of you ladies doing??

xxx


----------



## yomo

MrsJA said:


> Daisii, congratulations honey!!! He is just divine :) And you look pretty bloody amazing too!
> 
> Your birth story is just lovely, I hope mine works out that well.
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing??
> 
> xxx

MrsJA hello you, not spoke to you in ages, how are you? Have you got a journal that I can keep in touch with you on? xxxxx


----------



## sarlar

congrats daisi! he is beautiful!!


----------



## yomo

Hi Ladies, 

Had a sex scan yesterday and we are having a girl ) 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww congrats yomo! Awesome news!


----------



## daisii

congratulations Yomo! it is so cool to know isn't it, now you can start on the clothes buying!


----------



## daisii

hi ladies, just wondering how everyone is doing?


----------



## sarlar

congrats on baby girl yomo!! so exciting:)

sooo, i have been off the clomid for 3 months now. was planning on heading back to the obgyn after this break to restart and try for a new plan. got my regular sore bb's a couple weeks ago... have now been spotting for three days...and my bbs still hurt so bad!! normally the pain goes ago once af starts.... just wondering if pcos can cause the breast pain? i thought for sure i was pregnant this month but bfn on friday so i dont know what is going on?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hmmmm I dunno about that....I dont think pcos can cause that....maybe test again if you dont your af...bc that spotting could have been implantation, which means it wouldnt show up for a few days. Not to get your hopes up or anything but that breats pain is usually from an increase in progesterone.


----------



## sarlar

yeah that was why i was sure... but the spotting is bright red so that doesnt seem to be implantation. plus i am cd 31. ah well... i guess i will just have to get that appointment with the doc i have been dragging my feet about now! hate finding new docs....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh me and you both! G/L and please let me know what is happening.


----------



## sarlar

well made an appointment with a new obgyn at the end of this month. hoping she will just give me a referral to a fertility specialist as that was where i left off with my last ob. guess we will see.... feels like starting over again! WHAT are you doing now ttc??


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sarlar - well I am not really doign much.....we are winging it this month as I am tired of tracking and stressing....so we will just have sex and I will pray for a bfp and not get myself into a tizzy....Well I know I will be upset with af....but at least it wont be as bad....at least I am hoping.

G/L at the drs....let me know how you get on.


----------



## sarlar

well girls i am back from seeing the new doc. started me on clomid again except right away at 100 mg this time. she didnt feel the 50 mg was adequate. also gave me a referral fro the fertility specialist. so i got 4 months worth of 100 mg of clomid to get me through till i see the fertility doc. so here goes again..... now just waiting on af.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls not been on her for a while af got me 3 days early and pain ful with loads of clotts think i may have endo anyone got that in her x x x


----------



## sarlar

Started my clomid today!! Yikes!


----------



## daisii

Hi ladies,

I fealised today it is just over a year since the April 2010 clomid buddies thread started. A year on how is everyone?


----------



## jennievictora

I dunno if I can join this yet I'm getting clomid may 19th :)


----------



## yomo

Omg how cute is your avatar! He's growing bless him 3 months already! How times flies doesn't seem two mins since we were all posting in here. Hope you are well sweetie. Xxx


----------



## daisii

We are grand thanks, and you are so right he is MASSIVE now!!!! I can't believe he is 3 months already. 

Mind you won't be long now until you join me in 'baby club' I think there will have to be a reunion thread there for the clomid buddies.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## sarlar

agreed daisii, he is beautiful!! and yomo I can't believe you are 28 weeks already!! amazing!! I hope I can join you girls in the Baby Club too!!


----------



## daisii

I'll wait for you in baby club sarlar hope the 100mg does the trick!


----------



## yomo

You will be don't you worry :&) have you started your clomid now? If so I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hey all,finished my 1st round of 100 mg clomid (took 3 rounds at 50mg some time last year) and now awaiting O today is day 4 since my last tablet. I am so hoping that god gives us all this unique blessing of our miracle babies*


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well back on the clomid 100mg this time wooppp x x x


----------



## yomo

Good luck nightnurse and caz and bob xx


----------



## sarlar

yeah i am just finishing a 100 mg cycle. Am POD 11 today. waiting to test until pod 13 i think!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies....just checking in....

Daisii he is gorgeous!!! Can you refresh my memory....what dose of clomid did the trick for you?

Sarlar - hope you get the bfp soon!

Hi to everyone else!

I am on 50mgs....5-9 and on cd 8....so one more pill.


----------



## daisii

Thanks TTC. I had 100mg day 2-6. Worked first time. one 50mg pill morning and night.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls daisii did you take 1 in a morning and 1 on a night hun x x x


----------



## sarlar

huh i took both pills at one time this month? maybe i should have take them split?


----------



## daisii

caz&bob: yup, one morning and one night, it's just how my FS told me to. Not sure if it makes any difference to both together!???


----------



## sarlar

well af arrived. :( just scheduled an appointment in a couple weeks to see a fertility specialist/infertility center. guess i better start saving for ivf.... i am guessing i am going down that road. i still have clomid so i may or may not take it again this month while waiting.


----------



## daisii

Sarlar, so sorry that the witch showed up. That totally sucks!


----------



## yomo

So sorry hun, hopefully your Fs can point you in the right direction xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls nice again her goin food shopping in a bit then going to chill in my garden on the decking x x x


----------



## sarlar

OMG ladies I am so terrified right now! The AF went away without ever getting heavy so I just tested and BFP on a clearblue digi with diluted urine!! I am so so so scared since I had the spotting. I also have some cramps. NO spotting now but there was some brown this morning. ugh..... prayers please! I talked to me OB and she isnt worried at this point. She said to make a 6 week appt. and call back if bleeding starts again. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daisii

WOW!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have everything crossed for you and your little bean!!!!!! spotting really early on is REALLY common, so try (easier said than done I know!!!) not to worry.


----------



## yomo

That's great news!!!!! Congrats keep us updated Hun xxxx


----------



## sarlar

Cb digi this morning is negative so I am assuming Mc. No bleeding yet but waiting. Lots cramps


----------



## yomo

The cb digitals are really sensitive I think Hun, why don't you try another test. Hope it's good news xx


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have been quiet for a while. I had a pretty terrible year last year but things feel like they are started to turn around finally! All being well, I start IUI this week. I have been on the dreaded clomid but have now finished and ready for my first scan on Wed morning. 

It is lovely to see you girlies with so mnay BFPs and of course the new arrivals! Hope you don't mind having me back xx


----------



## daisii

Kel: glad your back, fingers crossed for the clomid, or the IUI if not.

Sarlar: I am keeping things crossed for you in case. :hugs:


----------



## sarlar

Kel nice to have you back.
My beta was negative less than one do most likely s chemical pregnancy. Am having terrible cramps and the bleeding started . Just waiting to very a. Call. From the doc about clomid. Not sure if I should start it. My fs appt is in a couple weeks and then hopefully we will start iui!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all weather sunny her but not warm went for a nice walk with the oh my son and my niece's son they were on the bikes we had the dogs walked up to the dam was nice going to put tea on now i am starving x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> Kel nice to have you back.
> My beta was negative less than one do most likely s chemical pregnancy. Am having terrible cramps and the bleeding started . Just waiting to very a. Call. From the doc about clomid. Not sure if I should start it. My fs appt is in a couple weeks and then hopefully we will start iui!

Hey!!

Sorry to hear about your beta :( :hugs: xx


----------



## daisii

Sarlar- so sorry to hear about the beta :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

Hi all,

My scan went well this morning, see results below:
Rt Ov- Lt ov - 
1x16mm 1x16.5mm
1x11mm 1x11mm
1x10mm

End= 7.8
The fertility nurse said that all is looking good. I expected that because I had 5 follies they would cancel the iui, but apparently not, as they only expect the two larger follies to grow big enough to pop. So I am back tomorrow morning for another scan and all being well the iui will take place on Saturday. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## caz & bob

good luck with the iui hun x x x


----------



## sarlar

Looks great Kel I am excited for you! We have decided to take a break this month after last months painful end. We both took it kinda hard. Plus we will have a clean slate and a new plan when we see the fs at the end of the month.


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> Looks great Kel I am excited for you! We have decided to take a break this month after last months painful end. We both took it kinda hard. Plus we will have a clean slate and a new plan when we see the fs at the end of the month.

Arr thanks Sarlar :) Sorry it ended with a BFN last cycle....sometimes you do need a break just to re-evaluate everything. I know I certainly felt better once the FS agreed to refer us to IUI. The nurse said that if you don't get a BFP in the first 6 months you are better to go on to the next step. I will look forward to hearing what your fs says at the end of the month.

I went for another scan this morning and was shocked to find out that my follies have grown loads since yesterday :thumbup:. I wasn't expecting to have IUI until the weekend. 

Rt: 17mm & 12mm Lt: 20.5mm & 14.4mm

They gave me an injection (Top of my bottom...ouch) and said that IUI will be tomorrow Ekk!! My lining was a little thinner at 7mm but the nurse said it can fluctuate and the injection should thicken it up. I did have some fluid in my uterus too so she wanted to get the IUI done tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## sarlar

oohh super excited kel! hope it works!!


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> oohh super excited kel! hope it works!!

Thanks Sarlar!

Just got back from our first IUI, it all went really well :thumbup: and we had 14.71 million spermies! :happydance::happydance: Sat relaxing at home now :coffee:


----------



## caz & bob

keep your feet up hun and rest fx it works for you x x x


----------



## sarlar

Yay Kel!! Excited for you. Fx it worked!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls lovely here today woopp afm had a bad stomach today diearria bad cramps backache hope these are good signs x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies.....just checking in to say hi! I am about 2 or 3 dpo...not to sure at this point but tryign to stay calm! 

Dizz - how much clomid did you take? fxed for you hun!


----------



## sarlar

ooohhh 2 in the 2ww!! good feelings girls:)


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies.....just checking in to say hi! I am about 2 or 3 dpo...not to sure at this point but tryign to stay calm!
> 
> Dizz - how much clomid did you take? fxed for you hun!

Thank you!

Just 50mg, but only 3 tablets on CD2,4 & 6 as I overstimulate on 5. Feeling ok today, I have twinges on mt lower left side and a bit of back ache but that could be anything at this stage. Currently, 3DPO & IUI. Trying to stay positive as April was lucky for me last year!

How is everyone else?


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> ooohhh 2 in the 2ww!! good feelings girls:)

Staying positive!! Hope you are doing well Sarlar x


----------



## sarlar

having a weird month.... have had some weird brown stringy spotting here and there today and yesterday. very strange for cd 9 and 10. i guess i am totally screwed up from last month!!! getting excited for my appt. with the reproductive endocrinologist next week..... he better tell me some great plan considering i got prebilled for the appt. for 400 dollars!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizz - wow we are cycle buds! I am about 6 dpo today! 

Sarlar - oh fxed he has a plan for you guys!

caz - nice temp dip! Implantation I hope!!!!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all enjoying the sun if its nice were you are afm this bnb has been funny when trying to get on it not long to test wooppp hope its worked this time round ttc i hope hun ha how are you were are you in your cycle hun x x x


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> dizz - wow we are cycle buds! I am about 6 dpo today!
> 
> Sarlar - oh fxed he has a plan for you guys!
> 
> caz - nice temp dip! Implantation I hope!!!!

Yey! We can obsess together!:winkwink:


----------



## jennifer28

Hello ladies, 
My first round of clomid 50mg was a fail bcause AF showed up today so I will b starting my 2nd round of clomid 50mg on Saturday. I am hoping that with this round I will get my BFP. I have been trying for 18 months now, and I am ready to have my last baby. Baby dust to everyone


----------



## sarlar

ttc and kel any news yet??? dying to hear!!!


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> ttc and kel any news yet??? dying to hear!!!

Hey Sarlar,

Currently on CD23 & 10DPIUI so no news yet. I have had SUPER, SUPER sore boobies ...more so than ever before but this could be the progesterone from 3follies I guess. I have been feeling a bit twingy and hormonal the past few days. 

I might be tempted to test on Friday, 2 weeks since the IUI, what do you think?

How are you honey?

Kel xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls af got me so on to round 2 woopp x x x


----------



## dizzikel

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls af got me so on to round 2 woopp x x x

Sorry to hear the old witch got you Caz :hugs: Good luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## caz & bob

thanks hun fx for you x x x


----------



## sarlar

kel- i think i would have tested already!! lol... i am a bit of a poas addict. I say definately go for it 13 dpiui. afm, not great. been having a lot of pain and cramps. i think i must have o'd on saturday considering the pain!! about a year ago, i confided in my sister about our difficulty with having children. at that time, I was just starting clomid. no one else really knows as it is so difficult when people know and ask all the time. anyways, talked with my dad and he told me my sister had told him about what was going on. i was so upset she broke my trust. our struggles are our things to share, especially with my parents. it should come from us. when i confronted her she was really mean and said I should talk about it then if I didnt want people to know. she then atttacked me about not giving her children enough attention. seriously?? it has been such a rough month with our pregnancy mishap a few weeks ago and this was the last thing i needed. super down....
on the upside, my appt. with the reproductive endo is in two days!


----------



## daisii

caz- sorry to hear af got you.
kel- i'd have so tested already!!!!!
Sarlar- sorry about your sis, people can be so mean, especially when they don't know how it feels to LTTTC.


----------



## dizzikel

Hi there girls,

Sorry about your sister Sarlar, nobody understands what it feels like to be in our position unless they have been through it themselves. Good luck with your clomid this cycle, fingers crossed it does the job!

Still holding out on testing, I know I am mad! Will let you know how I get on at the weekend.

Dasii / Caz: hope you are both well x

Kel x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 1st pill down 1 to go tonight wooppp when back the gym proper today loved it done ever think and a big run feel good hate not working out daisii i am takeing my clomid like you did this cycle hope it works did you take them same time hun x x x


----------



## daisii

caz - took 50mg in the morning and next 50mg at night. Good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

I am about 12-13 dpo and only symptom is sore boobs since 8 dpo....but I think that is the clomid.

sarlar - sorry about yoru sister....sometimes the closest people to us who have never been through this are the worst at comforting you. 

caz - sorry af gotcha!

Hope everyone had a happy easter!


----------



## sarlar

kel, ttc- my fingers are croseed!! we all started this journey together so I think it is time for us to finish it!! i will be checking this OBSESSIVELY this weekend to see results from you ladies!! 

caz-sorry about af. gl this next cycle.


----------



## ANC

going in tomorrow for my CD 17 ultrasound to see if i ovulated. I have once..but not til day 19. I hate waiting! I have signs of ovulation but not too many so i dunno..guess we'll see


----------



## caz & bob

:hi:girls how are you all weather nice her today just come back from the gym and got ready and that and took the dogs for a walk well symptoms have hit me hard today got them all even blured vision x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey!!

Caz: Weather is lovely here today... I even have my washing on the line lol! I am also having a bit of a spring clean as DH has gone back to work today until Friday when we have a nice long weekend together again. Sorry to hear about your side effects...damn Clomid!

Sarlar: I really hope we can all finish this story...that would be amazing! I feel really emotional today but apart from sore boobs, don't have and symptoms. This has got to be the longest 2WW ever!

TTC: Sounds like we are in the same position! I have been off work in the 2WW and whilst it has been good to relax I have spend more time obsessing about everything. Can't wait to get back to work now to get my mind off everything!! 

Hope you are all having a good day xx


----------



## caz & bob

sound like a plan hun x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz- feel better hun, maybe you should call you fs about that blurred vision....cant be fun!

Dizz- well nips are still sore but not as much so I think af will be here around 2 days from now...how about you? 

Dr wants me to increase to 100mgs next cycle....I am a bit afraid though I didnt really have any symptoms on 50mgs....oh we will see!

ANC - how did your appt go?
hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls well just waiting to go the gym af has gone we bd last night love it ha cant wait get some soft cups just spotting a little ttc i have read up on it just a symptom you get off it not had it today x x x


----------



## Kopgirl1982

Well had my CD 10 tracking scan today, my biggest follicle on my left side measured 12 mm and my lining is measuring 5.8 mm. Have another scan on Saturday so keeping everything crossed that my little follicle grows a wee bitty bigger. Strange thing is that I had nothing much going on in my right ovary and yet thats where I had most cramping when I was taking the clomid.

Does anybody how much they can grow each day?


----------



## ttcbaby117

caz - glad to hear you are feeling better!

kop - sorry i dont think I can answer that question! I always have pain on my right side regardless of which ovary Ov from....weird huh!


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> caz- feel better hun, maybe you should call you fs about that blurred vision....cant be fun!
> 
> Dizz- well nips are still sore but not as much so I think af will be here around 2 days from now...how about you?
> 
> Dr wants me to increase to 100mgs next cycle....I am a bit afraid though I didnt really have any symptoms on 50mgs....oh we will see!
> 
> ANC - how did your appt go?
> hope everyone is doing well!

Hey there,

Boobs & nipps still sore but I am trying not to read too much into this. I don't feel anything else so have no idea if my 1st cycle of IUI has been successful :shrug:

Thanks for thinking of me though..... the support has been great!!:hugs:

Hope AF stays away xx


----------



## caz & bob

kel try not thinking about it hun i no its hard x x x


----------



## sarlar

Fingers crossed! I have been to the re . She wants me to have some labs, a glucose tolerance test, vag us, and a sgh. Repeat sa also.. then as long as everything is fine, she is thinking a different med to increase ovulation other than clomid cause she thinks it is thinning my lining too much and prometrium suppositories cause she thinks my progesterone is too low and dropping off early. So now I have to wait for af to arrive to start tests. Ugh...


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarlar - sounds like you have some work ahead of you...but dont worry it will be worth it in the end to have some answers!

dizz - yeah right there with ya....I am waiting for af problaby tomorrow....cramps have started though and nips arent hurting as much anymore.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girl hope your all well x x x


----------



## sarlar

girls praying for at least one bfp this weekend!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah me too....Though I am not sure it will be from me.


----------



## dizzikel

Hey,

I started spotting this morning so am out this cycle :'(

Hope you are all doing well and having a good weekend xx


----------



## ANC

I did ovulate again yay! not sure which day but either yesterday or today..here's hoping!


----------



## sarlar

sorry kel:( hopefully next month... hugs!!

ttc- so are you late now??


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm been shopping come back done my mil gardens for them nice and clean just chilling now last pill tonight wooopppp x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

with clomid my lp is much longer.....16 days...so today is 16 dpo and af shoudl start either tonigh or tomorrow.....My temp went down this morning so I am thinking this is it...oh and my cramps started!

Dizz - looks like its me and you together again this month.....cheers to our bfps at the end of May!


----------



## sarlar

Sorry girls!! Cheers to may bfps!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all me dinner is on i am starving going to paint the fench in my garden today why its lovely again x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hi ladies, 

Well I am fearing it is day ja vu again!!!!

I started spotting Friday which is quite normal for me as I normally get brown spotting before AF arrives properly. I was expecting to start my period properly yesterday....... but it hasn't arrived!! 

Now I am a bit confused, this happened this time last year when I had clomid for the first time. I had what I thought was a period but I was actually pg. I was hoping to start clomid today but it looks like i am going to have to hold out. I have just got a BFN on a pg test but I suppose it could still be a bit early. 

As it is a bank holiday, the fertility clinic is also closed so I think I will just have to hold out until the morning.

Any ideas??!!


----------



## caz & bob

fx kel its your bfp hun and its just shy x x x


----------



## sarlar

Kel if the spitting was implantation maybe you still need a day or two to show positive! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dizzikel

dizzikel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I am fearing it is day ja vu again!!!!
> 
> I started spotting Friday which is quite normal for me as I normally get brown spotting before AF arrives properly. I was expecting to start my period properly yesterday....... but it hasn't arrived!!
> 
> Now I am a bit confused, this happened this time last year when I had clomid for the first time. I had what I thought was a period but I was actually pg. I was hoping to start clomid today but it looks like i am going to have to hold out. I have just got a BFN on a pg test but I suppose it could still be a bit early.
> 
> As it is a bank holiday, the fertility clinic is also closed so I think I will just have to hold out until the morning.
> 
> Any ideas??!!

AF arrived in her full glory this morning! 

To be honest I feel quite relieved... I was starting to panic that if I was pg it would end like it did last year due to the spotting. 

So I start clomid tomorrow and have my first scan booked for Sat 14th May. When I started to spot on sat and thought it was all over I didn't want to go though the process again but it is funny how different you feel a few days later when you have got your head around the disappointment of it all! 

TTC: Have you started your clomid?
Caz: How are you?
Sarlar: How you doing? Thanks for your support! 

xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well asfm feeling very sick today don't no if its off the pregnacare or what been the gym had a good work out came home took dogs round the field and then took my niece docs she full to the brim with hay fever ha my oh has it to feeling sorry for his self like men do kel no to bad hun thanx x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizz - No I am on cd3 will start on cd5 on 100mgs...kinda nervous but I am willing to do whatever right now....

caz - hope you feel better!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been the gym think i am getting hay fever my eyes are itching off done a opk i have strong pains down me legs and in my ovaries got a line on it but not dark enough yet think next few days x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Caz,

Fingers crossed for this cycle! I have my last tablet of clomid on Sunday so I am in the boring stage at the moment i'm afraid. 

How is everyone else?

x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all happy Friday well opks are still the same think it will be Sunday of next week i get a darker on keep waking up really early and my boobs are burning and my nipples are really itch feel like pulling them off haha aw you will get there kel x x x


----------



## sarlar

Af due tomorrow. Bfn today so just waiting on af so I can start all the testing!


----------



## dizzikel

Caz: your post made me laugh! Hope your nipples are feeling better PMSL! 

Sarlar: Boo for the BFN :( But you never know!


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm come down with a bad cold feel ill weather her is rain rain its horrible and dull so going to chill today x x x


----------



## sarlar

fell better caz. 

still no sign of af for me. not 100% sure when i ovulated as i skipped opks this month since it was undmedicated. however, i thought i pinpointed O by all the pain i had! WHO KNOWS?!! 

ttc, kel- hope you ladies are doing ok. 

i was thinking about lola today. has anyone heard from her?


----------



## sarlar

still no af:( BFN today. i dont know what is going on!! i am guessing I didnt O like i thought I did so I guess i just keep waiting!


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Sarlar,

Sorry about the BFN :( How stange AF has not shown up yet!! 

I'm doing fine thanks...going for an early scan tomorrow to see what is going on. 

Kel x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls i am just waiting to go the gym but i will not be doing a run has i am still full of a cold wish it would just go now fed up done a opk and its dark wooppp x x


----------



## sarlar

wondering when i should phone the md? i dont know at what point she will want to draw a beta and get provera going? i know it is so strange since i usually spot for 2 or more days before af and now i am 2 days late for af and NO spotting???


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: hope your all well i am just waiting to go the gym i feel much better today temps drop right down so must be ovulating :sex: again tonight ha x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> wondering when i should phone the md? i dont know at what point she will want to draw a beta and get provera going? i know it is so strange since i usually spot for 2 or more days before af and now i am 2 days late for af and NO spotting???

Any news?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well today is day off the gym so just going for a walk with the dogs then chill and have some more :sex: so i am covered wooooppp x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Morning Caz,

Good luck with the bding! 

I have just got back from having my 2nd round of IUI. Going to chill out all afternoon and watch a bit of TV. 

Kel x


----------



## sarlar

congrats on the 2ww kel!! 

afm, af is still a no show. i dont even feel like she is coming except for the pimples i have all over my face! ick.. BFN today again. i have decided I must not have O'd. I am going to wait till monday, which will make me 10 days late and then call the doctor to get provera. My cycle has never been this long since i started the clomid, even when i stopped for a bit. kind of annoying that my body picks now to do this since i really want to start the plan with the RE but what can you do.


----------



## Moorebetter

GL Ladies!! I start my 2nd cycle tomorrow! AF is extremely heavy this month, I guess my lining was ripe for that baby :) that part makes me happy, these cramps and fact that I know once I start this round of clomid =more cramps sucks!!! lol


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> congrats on the 2ww kel!!
> 
> afm, af is still a no show. i dont even feel like she is coming except for the pimples i have all over my face! ick.. BFN today again. i have decided I must not have O'd. I am going to wait till monday, which will make me 10 days late and then call the doctor to get provera. My cycle has never been this long since i started the clomid, even when i stopped for a bit. kind of annoying that my body picks now to do this since i really want to start the plan with the RE but what can you do.

Arr that's a nightmare Sarlar.:hugs: It seems very strange that your cycle is so long and I am sure you are very frustrated. Is it worth getting touch with the doctor for a blood test?!


----------



## dizzikel

Moorebetter said:


> GL Ladies!! I start my 2nd cycle tomorrow! AF is extremely heavy this month, I guess my lining was ripe for that baby :) that part makes me happy, these cramps and fact that I know once I start this round of clomid =more cramps sucks!!! lol

Good luck for this cycle x


----------



## sarlar

yeah i think at some point I should get a blood test. worried she may want me to wait a bit longer as this would be cd 32 technically even though i think it is 17 dp0. i may give her a call toward teh end of the week. i just dont even know what to do!!!


----------



## sarlar

ok nevermind i guess i am cd 34!


----------



## ENGELA

Evening Ladies!
I'm starting my second cycle of Clomid or generic(Fertomid) in the morning!
I'm excited and worried at the same time, excited coz my obgyn seems to think ill fall this month, worried coz of the dissapointment I might feel if I don't! This has been an extremely long journey for me and my hubby! 

I had really severe lower abdominal pain the day before my period started, the crappy side effects! I only joined this forum today and I'm so excited to know that I don't stand alone in this!
I wish you all the best of luck!


They have me on 75mg, most people second time round is 100mg. If there is anyone who can advise me on this or have any suggestions as to speeding up conception it would be great! Chat soon!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: just waiting to go the gym not doing much think i will just do 40 minutes on the bike and do light weights why i have ovulated x x x


----------



## ENGELA

Good luck Caz!!! I wish u all the best!!!!


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> yeah i think at some point I should get a blood test. worried she may want me to wait a bit longer as this would be cd 32 technically even though i think it is 17 dp0. i may give her a call toward teh end of the week. i just dont even know what to do!!!

Arr, i'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## ENGELA

Why is it that my period seems to be less the day after I take the first Clomid tablet????
Can anyone please advise!

I'm on it frm day 3-5, 75mg.


----------



## sarlar

Still nothing:( bfn again. Have a call out to the Dr. Just waiting.


----------



## caz & bob

aw sorry sarlar hope docs gives you something hun x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> Still nothing:( bfn again. Have a call out to the Dr. Just waiting.

:hugs::kiss: Thinking of you x


----------



## sarlar

spoke with my doctors nurse. she said wait till monday. if nothing, take a home pregnancy test. if negative, call and they will start me on provera. so i guess thats the new plan.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy friday woopp afm been shopping for food taking my son for his hair chopped then hopeful he will be sleeping his nans tonight x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> spoke with my doctors nurse. she said wait till monday. if nothing, take a home pregnancy test. if negative, call and they will start me on provera. so i guess thats the new plan.

Nice one! Finally you have a plan hun xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies! Just checking in!

Sarlar - so sorry for the frustration! I hope you get some answers when you go the dr!

Dizz and caz - how are you ladies doing?

Everyone else - hope you are all doing well and clomid is beign nice to you!

AFM - I am on cd13 and waiting to ovulate...probably wont happen till Monday or tuesday next week!


----------



## dizzikel

Glad you dropped by hun TTC. FX for this cycle!

I'm doing ok.. in the 2WW and counting down to my holiday :D


----------



## sarlar

happy friday everyone! working all weekend so hopefully the time flies. keep my mind of the other stuff....


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well well not stopped since i got up been shopping came home cleaned the house top to bottom now just chilling for a bit x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Caz, 

sounds like you have had a productive day. I have been really lazy today as I cba to do anything.

I have had brown spotting since my IUI on wed, fine apart from that.

xx


----------



## caz & bob

aw hope its just your bfp settling in hun fx for you x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks you! I think it is more likely to do with trying to get my cervix as part of the IUI procedure... it was quite uncomfortable :(

I'm sure it will settle x


----------



## sarlar

Hope it stops soon Kel!!


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing x x x


----------



## dizzikel

caz & bob said:


> morning :hi: girls just waiting to go the gym weather he is crap rain rain wish the sun would come out still ill cant stop weeing x x x

That's a good sign Caz xx


----------



## sarlar

hey girls! kel, ttc are you guys at the end of your tww?? 

af finally arrived- only 15 days late!! seriously.... so I will be calling the FS in the morning to set up all my appointments this week! Yipee!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym doing light exercise not long now for me to test if there is no :af: x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies...

I am in the tww....I guess about 6 dpo....but it was so strange this cycle on 100mgs...which is my first time at an increased dose, I have had no symptoms of ov....no sore nips, no cramping...NADA! I got a peak on my cbfm and I usually ovulate on my own which is why the lack of symptoms is puzzling me!


----------



## caz & bob

ttc i didn't have any on my 1st round of 100mg but my 2nd i had ever symptom going x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey there,

Sarlar: Great news about AF finally arriving....what a pain but at least you can plan now. TTC: Fab you got a PEAK!! Strange about your lack of symptoms - don't give up hope though :) Caz: Hope AF stays away x

Today, I found out that my progesterone was 60 = good ovulation this cycle. I had pink spotting last night and a bit of brown spotting a little earlier. I really don't know what this means as I am only really on CD21 and 12DPIUI. Will keep you posted though!!


----------



## daisii

dizzikel: could be implantation!?! Keeping my fingers crossed for all you guys.
:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks caz.....

Dizz those signs sound awesome! Fxed for you!


----------



## sarlar

Kel- hope its implantation! 
Caz- fingers crossed for a bfp!
Ttc- hope the 1 ww goes fast.
And, got my us, glucose tol test and labs tom!


----------



## dizzikel

Sarlar: Good luck for your tests xx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls :af: got me so on to 3rd round of clomid this month i am using everything conceive plus decaff green tea grapefruit juice if any of you girls used soft cups witch ones did you use think i am going to ask my doc if she will send me for a scan to see if i respond well on 100mg going to try and loses 2 stone then i am 10 stone on a good note i had a brill work out at the gym done 15minute run 5 minute walk 10 minutes on crosstrainer and some light weights feel great not done it for 3 weeks x x x x


----------



## sarlar

Had my tests done today and was told my lining was way too thick! I am so confused now. She said they will do another next week and then we will discuss treatment options. Ugh....


----------



## dizzikel

Caz: Really sorry about the AF showing up hun. That really sucks x
Sarlar: How odd about your lining.....hopefully you will start to get some answers very soon xx


----------



## dizzikel

AF showed her ugly head last night which = a failed #2 cycle of IUI :(

I am having a break next cycle as DH is away during my fertile period so my final IUI cycle will be July. 

Hope you guys are all doing ok xx


----------



## caz & bob

kel why don't you do egg sharing with ivf hun my friend done iui it took her 4 rounds to get her son x x x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well i have had a headache all night and still have it now the joys of clomid hope i get my bfp this month soon be ovulating again x x x


----------



## sarlar

kel- so sorry dear. enjoy your month off, relax, and hopefully third times a charm!!! 

caz- clomid sucks!! take care dear. 

ttc- how are you hun?

well, afm, we have some new enlightenment today. not sure if I feel it is good or bad. kinda mixed feelings. The MD has phoned and explained that my glucose tolerance test showed high levels of insulin, so she started me on metformin. I am tapering from 500 mg up to 1500 mg. IN many ways this explains a lot of things. I gained weight rapidly in the last few years, have a vERY hard time losing it, have some hair in weird places, dont ovulate, feel sick all the time, nauseous ect. So I am so hoping this is the piece we have been missing all this time. Me and the dh had started south beach diet on sunday and now I am so thankful. I have heard low carb is the best option. So praying the side effects dont kill me and we are one step closer to our dream baby:)


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> kel- so sorry dear. enjoy your month off, relax, and hopefully third times a charm!!!
> 
> caz- clomid sucks!! take care dear.
> 
> ttc- how are you hun?
> 
> well, afm, we have some new enlightenment today. not sure if I feel it is good or bad. kinda mixed feelings. The MD has phoned and explained that my glucose tolerance test showed high levels of insulin, so she started me on metformin. I am tapering from 500 mg up to 1500 mg. IN many ways this explains a lot of things. I gained weight rapidly in the last few years, have a vERY hard time losing it, have some hair in weird places, dont ovulate, feel sick all the time, nauseous ect. So I am so hoping this is the piece we have been missing all this time. Me and the dh had started south beach diet on sunday and now I am so thankful. I have heard low carb is the best option. So praying the side effects dont kill me and we are one step closer to our dream baby:)

Oh!!! That IS good news!! At least they have found something they can fix!! Fingers crossed this does this trick xxx


----------



## caz & bob

sarlar that great new hun fx for that bfp soon hun wwooopppp x x x


----------



## SummerLily

hi girls! hope you dont mind me joining you !!! 

Went to our fert specialist today and he has prescribed us clomid 50mg for 6 months !! would love any information anyone can offer on it ! am aware that we have to take it days 2-6 but when can i start doing OPKS?? would anyone recommend pregnacare while taking the clomid?

good luck girls ! have read back through a lot of the thread and wish you al the best of luck !! xxx


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: summer you can start to use opk 3 or 4 days after your last pill hun the side effects are headaches hot flush moody af light if i was you i would take it at night you don't get the side effects as much good luck x x x


----------



## SummerLily

hello caz & bob :) thanks for replying !!

so taking it at night wont effect it at all ?will still all work the same ?? Im sorry i know im rambeling but the specialist didntreally go into it much and just told me to take them !! lol

a friend suggested takig the pregnacare tablets when i start it .. did take them previously but as i wasnt conceiving , we stopped :( would it be a good idea to start them back up again ???
xx


----------



## caz & bob

yes hun i would take the vitamins you need them with clomid you can take it in a morning or when ever i used to take mine in the day but the side effects was to much so i stared to take it on a night and i feel much better it all works the same hun most people take theres on a night x x x


----------



## SummerLily

ah thanks hun !!!! :) are you currently on a cycle?? 

( oh and rather dimmly lol. when he states day 2-6 , the day i get AF is cd 1 isnt it ? so do i take it the second day of my period and so on?) x]


----------



## sarlar

summer cd 1 is the first day of full bright red flow requiring full coverage. so then you will start clomid the second day of normal flow. i also took guiafensin(mucinex) from the day i finished clomid until ovulation to help with cervical mucus. clomid can dry you out! I take prenatals as well. grapefruit juice also help with cm. I also used preseed and soft cups wich many people have had great luck with. hope that helps!!

thanks kel and caz! I am trying to be positive. I am glad for something finally being diagnosed; however, i wish it wasnt insulin resistance!! metformin can be a really nasty drug with lots of side effects so just praying it works well for me!!


----------



## caz & bob

goodluck hun x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> summer cd 1 is the first day of full bright red flow requiring full coverage. so then you will start clomid the second day of normal flow. i also took guiafensin(mucinex) from the day i finished clomid until ovulation to help with cervical mucus. clomid can dry you out! I take prenatals as well. grapefruit juice also help with cm. I also used preseed and soft cups wich many people have had great luck with. hope that helps!!
> 
> thanks kel and caz! I am trying to be positive. I am glad for something finally being diagnosed; however, i wish it wasnt insulin resistance!! metformin can be a really nasty drug with lots of side effects so just praying it works well for me!!

Good luck hun xx :hugs:

Summer: Welcome aboard the clomid train!! Fingers crossed it works nice and quickly for you. I use the clear blue fertility monitor to indicate ovulation...I find it very clear and accurate.


----------



## SummerLily

Thankyou ladies !! 

Im SO sorry to sound Dim , but i know a lot of people mention using preseed??? Can i ask what it is and where I can get it from ?? Have found out a lot of information on the softcups and will definatly be giving them a go ! am also on the hunt now for a good grapefruit juice! :happydance: 
xx


----------



## caz & bob

its a lubricant sperm friendly it help the swimmers stay up there you can get it off ebay or amazon hun x x x


----------



## sarlar

well I have finally had a good news appointment!! the us showed my lining had thinned properly. the sgh was clear (no fibroids, etc.) ! dh has a repeat sa on friday and monday we have our "whats next" appointment. Excited!! I am up to 1000 mg of metformin and adjusted ok, so hoping it stays that way and I can increase to 1500 mg soon. fingers crossed for a positive plan on monday!! cant wait to get back in teh game with you ladies:)


----------



## caz & bob

sarlar glad things was ok hun x x x


----------



## sarlar

whats next appointment tomorrow! pretty excited to finally sit down and make a real plan:)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are u all afm waiting for a nice line on a opk hope i get 1 today good luck hun on your appointment x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Caz,

I'm good thanks. Got back from NYC at the weekend so just trying to get myself back in the UK time zone! Had a fab time and feel much more relaxed. 

FX for your OPK line hun xx


----------



## caz & bob

kel glad you had a nice break hun x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> well I have finally had a good news appointment!! the us showed my lining had thinned properly. the sgh was clear (no fibroids, etc.) ! dh has a repeat sa on friday and monday we have our "whats next" appointment. Excited!! I am up to 1000 mg of metformin and adjusted ok, so hoping it stays that way and I can increase to 1500 mg soon. fingers crossed for a positive plan on monday!! cant wait to get back in teh game with you ladies:)

Whoop! Great news :happydance:


----------



## dizzikel

On CD14 today and I just know I am ovulating! Why oh why does DH have to be away! How rubbish!


----------



## sarlar

sorry kel:( frustrating to lose a cycle....

afm, not a good day today. DH's latest SA shows only 1% morphology, normal count and motility. dr. recommend trying IUI first with clomid, hcg trigger, and progesterone. If that doesnt work obviously IVF. so upsetting. Our insurance covers nothing so the IUI cycles will be a financial burden and IVF is basically not possible for us with the cost. I am completely devastated. :(


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> sorry kel:( frustrating to lose a cycle....
> 
> afm, not a good day today. DH's latest SA shows only 1% morphology, normal count and motility. dr. recommend trying IUI first with clomid, hcg trigger, and progesterone. If that doesnt work obviously IVF. so upsetting. Our insurance covers nothing so the IUI cycles will be a financial burden and IVF is basically not possible for us with the cost. I am completely devastated. :(

Ah hun! I'm sooooooo sorry :hugs::hugs: I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now. I don't have any answers but there might be something you can do to try to improve the morphology... it is certainly worth researching. Give yourself some time!! IUI with clomid etc sounds good... for many women this does the trick right away so try not to give up hope. I know it is easier said than done and having to finance it yourself puts further strain on everything. But hunny... I know we will do it!! You know where I am if you need a chat....B&B is the only place I don't feel like I am the only one going through this and I am always here for you. 

Sending you more virtual :hugs::hugs:

Found this link: https://www.increasemalefertility.net/ but I am sure there will be more out there.


----------



## caz & bob

morning :hi: girls just took the son school now just waiting to go the gym hope my opks are even darker today so i can start the :sex: marathon ha 4 days in a row wooppp x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Good luck Caz x


----------



## daisii

hi girls, 

Sarlar :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: nothing I can say will help but I just want you to know I'm thinking of you.

good luck caz.

Thinking of all you ladies, and keeping everything crossed for you.

Has anyone heard any news from MrsJA?


----------



## dizzikel

daisii said:


> hi girls,
> 
> Sarlar :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: nothing I can say will help but I just want you to know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> good luck caz.
> 
> Thinking of all you ladies, and keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Has anyone heard any news from MrsJA?

Thanks hun! Hope you and bubs are doing well. 

Not heard from MrsJA, she is due soon isn't she?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all good afm sex again tonight i left my soft cup in last night woopp and we both love the conceive plus been the gym not done much why i have o x x x


----------



## sarlar

thanks for the support girls. we are trying to be positive and come to terms with all of this. i know SA results can fluctuate greatly so we are gonna do everything we can to get his numbers looking good for IUI!! havent heard from mrs ja. i talked with lola not too long ago. she hasnt had luck yet and I know she has had a hard road, but maybe i can coax her back! i know i saw ISI is like 16 weeks or so with and iVF baby twins!!


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> thanks for the support girls. we are trying to be positive and come to terms with all of this. i know SA results can fluctuate greatly so we are gonna do everything we can to get his numbers looking good for IUI!! havent heard from mrs ja. i talked with lola not too long ago. she hasnt had luck yet and I know she has had a hard road, but maybe i can coax her back! i know i saw ISI is like 16 weeks or so with and iVF baby twins!!

:hugs: Thinking of you!

I have left a message on MrsJAs profile...I think she is due anyday. 

Caz: sounds good!

I'm going to try to have an early night, feeling very :sleep: Just been to circuit training and had a lovely pasta tea so I am hoping that I can get to sleep tonight xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: not going the gym so going to do a yoga dvd instead then take my dogs for a long walk my lower abdomen is sore today think i am about to pop a nice big egg out i hope wwwooooopppp x x x


----------



## sarlar

and now nausea has set it. ugh. i am on erythromycin now cause I was strep b positive on my prenatal screen? not sure why. so i dont know if the nausea is the antibiotic or if all of a sudden the metformin is bothering. no matter which, all i can say is THIS IS TERRIBLE. nauseated and headache ALL the time. ick ick ick.


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls how are you all afm 3dpo sarlar hope you feel better soon hun x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> and now nausea has set it. ugh. i am on erythromycin now cause I was strep b positive on my prenatal screen? not sure why. so i dont know if the nausea is the antibiotic or if all of a sudden the metformin is bothering. no matter which, all i can say is THIS IS TERRIBLE. nauseated and headache ALL the time. ick ick ick.

Arr..hope you feel better soon hun! 

Caz: I'm doing alright! DH is back home from working away which is nice but my work has been pants today :growlmad: Going to go for a run now as I am feeling really fat at the moment. 
Fingers crossed for your lovely big eggy x

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: weather her is lovely today going the gym at 10 come home have a shower go the hairdressers wooppp then come home have tea and then take my son fishing to pass the 2ww symptoms bloated feel a bit sick tender boobs peeing a lot wwwwooopppp x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Morning all!! 

How is everyone?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well happy Friday woopp been the gym been shopping now chilling till my son get in from school x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey all,

Just had my final cycle of IUI so am in to my final 2WW for this process!

How is everyone doing?!

Kel x


----------



## caz & bob

good luck hun i have my fx for you x x x


----------



## sarlar

hey girls. on cd 5 now. just gonna do clomid 100 mg for this month while we are waiting to have our first IUI in august. so just hanging on!


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: going the gym come home take the dogs round the field then go and watch my son in his last sports day at junior school x x x


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> hey girls. on cd 5 now. just gonna do clomid 100 mg for this month while we are waiting to have our first IUI in august. so just hanging on!

Good luck Sarlar :hugs:


----------



## dizzikel

caz & bob said:


> morning girls :hi: going the gym come home take the dogs round the field then go and watch my son in his last sports day at junior school x x x

How are you doing? What stage are you at?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun i have took my 4th round of clomid hun i have 2 more packs left after this if i don't get my bfp then i want to do egg sharing x x x


----------



## sarlar

egg sharing? is this like ivf?


----------



## caz & bob

sarlar you get ivf cheaper if you egg share hun you give some of your eggs people that don't have any hun x x


----------



## sarlar

that would be great. i wonder how i go about doing that? are there certain qualifiers or anything?


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: well happy Friday wooppp i am going the gym last good work out today because i am o wooppp hope i catch that egg this month sarlar ask your doc or fs they should no more hun x x x


----------



## sarlar

Gl Caz:)


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls hope your all well afm been food shopping came back had :sex: going chines for tea x x x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey Caz,

All good here!

XX


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: hun i am 3dpo ff says woopp x x x


----------



## sarlar

so i dont know if we are crazy, but we have started looking into IVF vacations. anyone know anyone who has done this?? the price is like 1/3 the cost in the US.


----------



## dizzikel

sarlar said:


> so i dont know if we are crazy, but we have started looking into IVF vacations. anyone know anyone who has done this?? the price is like 1/3 the cost in the US.

I don't think that is crazy hun! Sounds like a great idea. I have never heard of it myself though. Might be worth posting on the assisted conception forum.

Kel x


----------



## caz & bob

morning girls :hi: woke up i feel like shit feel ruff i haven't had a drink hope i Sweet it out at the gym 5dpo wooppp x x x


----------



## daisii

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me resurrecting the thread, just wondered how everyone is doing now?


----------



## dizzikel

daisii said:


> Hi girls, hope you don't mind me resurrecting the thread, just wondered how everyone is doing now?

Hey Dasii,

Not at all!! Can't believe your little one is 1 already! Time really does fly!

I am starting IVF/ICSI after 3 unsuccessful IUIs last summer. Hoping to be PUPO by mid / late Jan as I should start stimming next weekend ish. 

How are you? Ready to try for No 2 yet? 

Take care

Kel xx:hugs:


----------



## sarlar

Hey ladies! Daisii happy for you with your little guy! Kel I am so glad you are moving on to IVF! I am jealous!! I am officially done with clomid after 7 cycles of failure!! We are taking a short break and hoping to start IUI this spring. I am kinda wondering if we should skip the IUI and keep saving for IVF??? i wonder if it will be worth it? Nice to hear from you ladies I havent been on lately as none of us are really left!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies,

I know it has been a while...I went MIA...I had to catch myself as I am sure you will understand...well latest with me is we are still not pregnant...In fact I have anther surgery scheduled for March 23rd to remove another fibroid. I guess they missed this one so me and DH have spent the last year ttc with as much chance of getting pg as before the other surgery. Anyway, so here we are....I hope this will be it and my BFP is just around the corner! 

Daisii...wow you lil one is almost one...you are right time does fly!

Caz and Bob - good to see you are truckin along!

sarlar - how are things?

Dizz - are you doing another round of IVF?


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I know it has been a while...I went MIA...I had to catch myself as I am sure you will understand...well latest with me is we are still not pregnant...In fact I have anther surgery scheduled for March 23rd to remove another fibroid. I guess they missed this one so me and DH have spent the last year ttc with as much chance of getting pg as before the other surgery. Anyway, so here we are....I hope this will be it and my BFP is just around the corner!
> 
> Daisii...wow you lil one is almost one...you are right time does fly!
> 
> Caz and Bob - good to see you are truckin along!
> 
> sarlar - how are things?
> 
> Dizz - are you doing another round of IVF?

Hey TTC!

Good to hear from you although I wish you had better news :hugs: I can't believe it has nearly been two years since our little clomid group got started. I hope your surgery goes well and you get a BFP soon! Keep me updated, you can always PM me.

Our review for our first cycle of IVF is next Friday. Looking forward to hearing what the consultant has to say regarding our failed cycle. We will be having another go but I still need time to get my head around it all...it was much tougher than I thought emotionally.

Kel x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Kel,

Please do let me know how the review goes. I pray this year is it for the both of us. I'm also so happy to be back in touch. Chat soon I hope


----------



## daisii

hi, just checking in. nice to see the thread still up and running. Fingers crossed it'll be your year girls. x


----------



## dizzikel

Thanks Dasii! Hope you are well xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Kelly, how did the review go????


----------



## dizzikel

Hey TTC, 

Thanks for asking after me. My review went well - I have put the full details in my journal :) See the link below. 

How are you doing? Hope your surgery goes well on the 23rd! Will be thinking of you x


----------



## daisii

hi girls, just read your journal Kel. Sounds like a good review in all. fingers crossed for you.

ttc good luck with the surgery. fingers crossed for you too. 

x


----------



## dizzikel

Hey ladies,

Just wondering if any of you have heard from MrsJA? She hasn't posted since before the birth and was wondering if she is ok.

:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## daisii

I've not heard a thing, but often wonder the same thing. If you're still reading this JA, hope all is well with you x.

hope all is well with everyone else. it's now officially 2 years since the original 'April 2010' thread was created. Hope everyone is ok. updates?

I'll keep my update really brief as I don't want to be 'that person' to those still LTTTC. hugs and baby dust to all of you first! xx

well William is now 15 months old and is a complete delight! He has just started to say a few words including 'cloller' (which is him saying flower) and 'gone' (which he uses to say that all the food has gone, or that he doesn't want anymore food!). he is also obsessed by all things Thomas the Tank! 

I am back at work full time and about to start my Msc degree in educational audiology as well, in September. My DH is a stay-at-home dad and he is loving it! In a perfect world I'd stay home and he'd work doing a job he loved. but as it was I love my job, he hated his and I get paid more! so hey ho, that's me. where is everyone else up to?


----------



## dizzikel

Wow!! I can't believe it has been two years!!

*Update:*
It is 5 years this month that we started TTC. We have had a few unsuccessful clomid & 3 IUI cycles the past two years. In Jan 12 we had our first IVF cycle which also resulted in a BFN. So we are now in the process of trying to explain the unexplained - we have had our immune blood tests this week. Hoping that this will provide us with some answers - I have allergies and am convinced that there is an autoimmune issue after having done some research. This would make sense as the IVF proved that we have a normal fertilisation rate. Our review of the results is on the 9th May - we are hoping to do another cycle of IVF in June/July. If the results show something, it is likely they can give me some immune meds as part of my protocol - if the results show nothing then I can go into the next IVF cycle in a more positive frame of mind. :)

After 5 years of TTC we have decided that we need to try to get some answers - it has become all consuming so I hope having some answers will mean I can move on in whatever way that might be. 

I would love to hear other updates from our 'Clomid Buddies Group' xx

Dasii: Lovely to hear your update! William is a real cutey!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies,

Well I am staring my femara tonight. Hopefully it will do what the clomid didn't do...give me that elusive bfp. Daisii he's gorgeous....


----------



## daisii

thanks (i think so too but I'm a bit biased!!!).

Good luck with femara fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## dizzikel

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I am staring my femara tonight. Hopefully it will do what the clomid didn't do...give me that elusive bfp. Daisii he's gorgeous....

:hugs: Good luck hun! xx


----------



## dizzikel

Just to let you know that Lola has had her baby!!!

Grayton Joseph Robertson arrived at 5:24pm Sunday April 22, 2012. 7lbs 14 oz and 21in.

Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## daisii

wow! great news


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww Lola...congrats hun! Hugs to you and the lil one!


----------



## daisii

So.... was thinking of you all the other day! How are things with everyone? where is everyone on their journey now?

William will be two on New Years Day, so we are already busy planning Christmas and his Birthday! Hope everyone is well,

love

Daisii


----------

